# The Sons of Dorn.(Action Thread)



## revan4559

_The Rexnar System lies to the galactic east of The Sons of Dorn homeworld of Valedor. For the last four thousand years The Sons of Dorn have defended their homeworld and the surrounding system's from all of the imperium's enemies; the sadistic and cunning Dark Eldar, the traitorous legions of chaos, the terrifying minions of the Great Devourer The Tyranids, and last of all the barbaric race of The Orks. For four thousand years the Sons of Dorn have held at bay all of these foes in the name of the emperor but within the last one hundred years they have been engaged in a long and bloody drawn out war with the Ork Warboss Gorgrom Nazdrek and his Waargh's! To this date Warboss Gorgrom has only launched a single Waargh! on the Rexnar system, but this Waargh! lasted more than five years and when it was finally put down Warboss Gorgrom managed to escape from the Rexnar system after claiming the life of Captain Invictus Anvilus, Captain of the Fourth Company. It has been sixty years since Warboss Gorgrom retreated from the Rexnar system, sixty years to recover from his first Waargh! but now he has returned with an even greater Waargh! then before. Once again The Sons of Dorn recruiting worlds are under threat and once again they answer the call to defend the Rexnar system from the vile ork menace._

The Sons of Dorn Chapter Master: Lazarus Ezekiel has dispatched the fourth company on board the Battle Barge: Fury of Dorn to defend the Rexnar system. Leading the fourth company is Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael who like Brother Sergeant Lucian Marius is a veteran of Warboss Gorgrom's first war. Accompanying the fourth company is the revered Dreadnought Brother Vladimir Falco who has awaken from stasis to silence the orks once and for all. You are all part of the fourth company being sent to the Rexnar system, the Fury of Dorn is twenty four hours away from the Rexnar system. Use your time to prepare well as soon you will be thrown in the fires of war with will ravage an entire system. But remember this, and remember well.: YOU ARE THE CHILDREN OF THE DEFENDER! YOU ARE THE SONS OF DORN!


Brother Sergeant Boris Raenor: You have just finished a meeting with your fellow brother sergeants including the famous Brother Sergeant Lucian Marius, veteran of the first Rexnar war, and Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael about the best way to defend the system. There are three worlds within this system that are home to millions of the Emperor's Loyal servants, Rexnar Prime, II and IV. Trying to defend all three worlds would stretch the company out to thinly so the Captain Antarius Tyrael has decided to defend the furthest planet from the suns, Rexnar IV, until both Rexnar IV and II have been evacuated to Rexnar Prime. It is up to you to go and tell your squad about the plan to defend the system. As you make your way through the hallway's of the Fury of Dorn you pass the practice range where you can see Heinriech Schtauffen, Morden Halm and Andrex Norvan, all members of your squad, practicing with their bolters. You decide to go and see how your battle brothers are getting on as soon you will be leading them into battle.


Heinriech Schtauffen, Morden Halm and Andrex Norvan: The three of you have spent the last three hours in the practice range talking about the upcoming war with the orks and practicing with your bolters to make sure they are all fully working. You can all see marine's from other squads practicing with their bolters and talking between themselves with none of them approaching your group as you are all from a different squad and each squad works individually almost all of the time. From behind you, you can hear the slight ring of ceramite boots on the metallic floor of the battle barge. If any of you look to see who is approaching you can see your leader: Brother Sergeant Boris Raenor approaching you, clearly going to brief you on the up coming campaign. If any of you have any question's then now is the best time to ask him.


Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard, Halfdan Corvinus and Marcus: You are all inside the mess(dining) hall of the Fury of Dorn, eating and drinking as much of the delicious food that the battle barge has to offer before the war starts which means you will all then be forced to live off of ration packs and the nutrient past that your power suits is able to make. You are all sitting on the far side of the dining hall which is closest to the kitchen so you can get as much food as you want when ever you want. Out of the entire fourth company you, and your other squad members are the youngest and have yet to of taken part in an major campaign such as this. To your knowledge Sergeant Boris is still in the sergeant meeting and Heinriech, Morden and Andrex are still at the practice range, Inokenti, Jiton and Castiel are wondering around the ship, where exactly you dont know, maybe you should gather up some food and share it with your fellow squad members later? For now you are all content to sit in the mess hall and relax while you still can. (Talk among yourself about anything: The Rexnar System? The Orks? Boast about how your going to take down the ork horde yourself? you know, anything.)

Inokenti Ketoi, Jiton Hiloran and Castiel Vagon: You three are wondering around the halls and rooms of The Fury of Dorn while your fellow squad members are scattered about the ship doing what they want to before you are all thrown into your first major campaign. As you wonder about the ship you pass alot of chapter serfs coming and going, delivering food to come marines, some carrying gear around, others going through checks to make sure everything is running smoothing. Eventually after another few minutes of wondering around the ship you come to a huge closed door blocking you path. The door itself is large enough to fit a dreadnought through, so this must be where the revered Dreadnought Brother Vladimir is kept for this journey. Dare you enter the room and seek an audience with this legendary warrior of the chapter, and perhaps listen to some ancient tales that he has to tell from the founding of the chapter? Or do you simple turn around and go to the mess hall for some food?


----------



## Nightlord92

Izrael devoured another plate of grox meat sitting next to his eating squad mates. The great dining hall aboard the _Fury of Dorn_ would have put most planetary governors to shame as the walls depicted great battles of ages long past and paintings of the Sons of Dorn's primogenitor and the God-Emperor lined the walls. The room was sparesly populated, mainly just Izrael and his battle-brothers and the serfs in the kitchen near their table. 

Turning around in his seat, Izrael ordered another glass of amasec from the kitchen. Before he had even turned back around, a middle aged serf wearing the livery of the Sons swiftly appeared at his side and placed a large glass filled with an ember colored substance. Nodding his head in thanks, Izrael swilled his glass around, letting the aroma of the wine release before taking a drought of the liquor. Though not as strong as the alcohol Izrael had heard of the Space Wolves drinking, the amasec's sweet and nectar flavor relaxed him. Most imperial citizens or even aristocrats would never experience being able to taste such a fine glass of drink but the Sons of Dorn were the lord protectors of this system and more and were afforeded great liberties. 

Still, the fine liquor did nothing to stop the unceasing thoughts of the battle soon to come. The cursed greenskin Gorgrom had returned to the Rexnar system with a giant WAARRRGGHH and Chapter Master Ezekiel had dispatched the 4th company to destroy the threat posed to the system. Still somewhat new compared to some astartes of the 4th, Izrael was still getting used to his battle armor. Still, he his such thoughts of anxiety and trepidition under a layer of faith in the Emperor and his brothers.

Thinking of his brothers, Izrael looked over and regarded each of them. Like him, they were all still somewhat new to the 4th company. Across from him sat Marcus, an extremely large astartes suited to his Devastator role. He had heard Marcus was once a Cadian guardsmen. Izrael had heard of the stories of Cadia and her children and the fact that Marcus was able to accept the gene-seed of Dorn and become an astartes was a testament to the sheer determination of Cadians. 

Sitting next to Marcus was Kaj Halvard. While Marcus was a bear of an astartes, Kaj was far slimmer sitting next to him. However, their personalities complemented each other. During their time eating both of them had tried outdoing each other in telling jokes, which failed to humour Izrael, and boasting. Looking at Kaj, Izrael's eyes were drawn to the augmetic replacement that served for his left hand. When Izrael was still serving in the 10th he had heard of the stories and jokes about how Kaj had lost his hand to falling debris. However, he used the augment as easily as the real thing and Izrael felt confident the space marine could handle himself. 

Last at the table, and sitting next to him was Halfdan Corvinus. Where Kaj and Marcus seemed to be like one another in joke telling, Halfdan matched Izrael in not being amused at any joke they told. Halfdan was also like Izrael in that they both hailed from the Rexnar system, although he had the look of the inhabitants of Rexnar IV whlie Izrael hailed from Rexnar II. Halfdan's red hair and braided beard made him look more like a savage Space Wolf but Izrael knew the blood of Dorn ran through his veins. Like the others Halfdan bore a scar across his face from an Ork more than likely and wore it with undisguised pride. Izrael looked forward to seeing all of them in action against the orks.

They all shared one thing in common though: the renowned and prized stubborness of Rogal Dorn. While even one of them drew breath, the Orks of Gorgram Nazdrek were doomed to fail and die beneath the ceramite boots of the Sons of Dorn.

Setting down his plate, Izrael finished off the amasec in his glass and let the warm alcohol swill around his mouth before he gulped it down. 

"We go to battle soon I think brothers. I am a native of the Rexnar system and I can testify this system is worth every drop of our blood, as Halfdan could too i'm sure" Izrael said nodding to giant next to him. "Marcus, Kaj, have either of you ever been to the Rexnar system or heard of it?" Izrael asked in his deep sonorus voice


----------



## Serpion5

Walking alongside Jiton and Inokenti, Castiel was in a fairly relaxed mood as they talked light heartedly of the battle to come. The three of them had been wandering the ship, perhaps nervous at first, but sharing tales of past valour and one-up-manship from their time as recruits had eased the tension wonderfully. 

Castiel had relented when asked of his past. Those memories were too painful to speak of, he had told them. He had felt weak and ashamed, so to put his brothers minds at ease, he had hastily added that he hadn`t yet found the strength of heart. To face those memories without succumbing to the terrible guilt... He had committed terrible deeds in his quest to join the Sons of Dorn, and the burden of guilt had grown heavy since he had learned the ways of the astartes. 

Periodically, Castiel would stretch his arm or leg joints, trying not to look as though he was overly anxious about the coming conflict, but rather that he was simply warming up. 

'This battle against the orks will be a great test of skill and strategy.' Castiel mused. 'Who better tto test our mettle than a race so devoted to war as them? I for one am greatly anticipating this. The first campaign among many for me.' _I hope..._ He added silently.

After a short while, they came to a door. Unlike most in the ship, this door was huge. Fully three and a half metres high and twice as wide, this door could only be meant for a dreadnought. 

'Brother Vladimir.' Castiel realized out loud. 'This must be the chamber of Brother Vladimir himself!' Castiel could barely hold in his excitement. 

'Brothers!' He said, turning eagerly to Inokenti and Jiton. 'Let us seek an audience with the revered Ancient, shall we? Who better to impart wisdom for this battle than one such as he?' 

Castiel awaited his brothers` replies.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Norvan looked at his brothers, Halm and Schtauffen. They had spent the last three hours in the practice range, improving their aim with their bolters and discussing the upcoming war with the xenos. He then looked to marines from other squads, a few firing at their targets, and a few talking to each other. Sutddenly, there was a slight ring of ceramite boots on the metallic floor of the battle barge. Norvan looked up, and was the first to salute the Sergeant.

"How long is it until we reach our destination, Sergeant?" Norvan asked, curiously. "I am tired of having nothing but targets and simulations to kill."


----------



## Commissar Ploss

"Return to your task at hand Norvan. Just because i enter the chamber does not mean you may break your practice." Brother Sergeant Boris Raenor stood in the chamber entrance, arms folded across his scar-riddled chest, glaring at Norvan. "Besides, as poor a shot as you are, you can use all the practice you can get." What should have been a smug grin morphed into a crippled grimace as Sergeant Raenor chuckled at his comment. 

Dejected, Norvan turned back to his station and fired another short burst from the training bolter. Three bulls-eyes. 

Sergeant Raenor looked to either side of brother Norvan, where he could see brother Schtauffen and brother Halm, more members of his squad stripping their training bolters in quick, practiced precision.

He descended the corrugated steps to the training range. He wore nothing but the training kilt afforded to brothers of the rank of sergeant, and his ceremite greaves. The kilt was ash grey with deep-red trim, in line with the chapter's finery, and matching his greaves.

His approach brought him to brother Schtauffen first. He stopped to watch him work.

"How fares the range, Brother Schtauffen?"

Schtauffen stopped stripping his weapon, turned, and saluted. "Quite well, sir. Our rounds track swiftly along its course."

"Good," returned Raenor, placing a hand on Schtauffen's right pauldron, "I'd hate to see you miss."

He moved on to Brother Norvan. "Norvan! you rancid sack of Ork flesh, i see you still shoot well." Norvan grunted in reply.

"How many rounds so far today brother?" Raenor asked flatly.

"As prescribed sir, 4 thousand." Norvan replied, still facing down-range.

"Lighten up Norvan, or i'll stand you at the other end."

"sir." Norvan turned and saluted.

Raenor moved along now to brother Halm, one of the squad's heavy weapon specialists. A Heavy Bolter specifically. "I've always thought you shot better with that Heavy Bolter of yours." remarked Raenor as he reviewed Halm's target data.

Halm grunted his reply, closed his eyes and snapped another round off. It puched a hole right between the eyes of the greenskin cutout target at the far end of the range. "you were saying?" 

"You've always had a way with words Halm." Raenor laughed heartily.

Raenor keyed the communication bead nested in his ear, "Squad Raenor, report to Beta Arming chamber for mission brief. Repeat, Squad Raenor report to Beta Arming Chamber for mission brief."

Raenor turned back to the three Astartes standing before him. "Brothers, i have met with Captain Tyrael, and he has a special request for us. Conclude your duties here and meet me in Beta Arming Chamber for a mission brief. Although i warn you, you may not enjoy what you are going to hear."

Brother Sergeant Boris Raenor raised his clenched fist in front of his face. "What say you, Sons of Dorn?"


----------



## komanko

The Fury of Dorn. The Fury was a battle barge one of the few the Son's possessed yet it was big, powerful and hardly matched. It was a ship to be proud of. The course was set to the recruiting world, it was set back to home. The last time Halfdan called something home was many years ago to be exact about twenty years ago. For twenty years his only home was the Sons of Dorn, he had no family, no friends from his previous life. Yet now as they approached the Rexnar system, the chapters recruiting worlds, his own birth world. He felt an itch as pictures of his parents came back to his mind, and then he remembered of that cursed night that changed his life. No! He wont think of that anymore, whats done is dead and at some cases the dead better stay dead. 

Halfdan sat inside the mess hall with some of his squad-mates, Kaj and Marcus, both were kind of jokers, they liked to make up and tell jokes and have fun, still Halfdan was rarely amused by their jokes. Ironically Kaj and Marcus's similarities did not stretch to their appearance. Kaj was slim and shorter then the average marine and has short hair when Marcus on the other hand was a huge man and was muscular and had long hair. Another similarity was the fact that they both had bionic arms, the left arm of both of them was bionic. Yet they were both strangers to the Rexnar system. On the other side of the table sat Izrael like Halfdan he had no sense of humor and they both came from the Rexnar system but from separate planets. Halfdan and Izrael had quite close personality they both rarely find jokes humorous and the both were stubborn but again the appearance of both of them was entirely different, although it might be more of Halfdan's fault as he was hardly a normal looking marine. Izrael was an average sized marine and although not muscular as some of them were he was as strong. On the other hand came Halfdan who stood towering high above nearly anyone, muscular and his long braided beard and long hair both red. He more resembled a Space Wolf then a Son of Dorn. Still they were all the same at some point, they were all Sons of Dorn and they all bared scars, physical or mental it did not matter.

As usual the pair, Kaj and Marcus told jokes and tried to lighten the mood. They were all eating and drinking at the mess hall, Halfdan knew how to drink well as alcohol kept him warm many times during the harsh winter on Rexnar IV. He emptied his fifth jug and he was still entirely focused, alcohol did not seem to have any effect on him and this was a trat many Rexnar IV-ers shared. The drinks were good and the food was excellent, everything was great compared to what he dealt with before his life at the chapter so he never complained. He stood up and went to get more food as he knew that after the battle starts no more tasty food will come but mostly will be military rations, he didn't think that those rations were as bad as everybody said, it was good food compared to what he had to endure and it was good compared to having no food at all. He quickly devoured the next meal he took and continued sitting and observing.

Halfdan decided that he ate enough, he did not want to slow himself down when the battle starts. He was already excited and could barely contain himself at the thought of battle again. It was thrilling, the adrenaline, the risk, it was all worth dying for. The glory of battle awaited and Halfdan will answer. He then remembered that most of his squad-mated were not at the mess hall and thus he got up and went to the kitchen and asked the chef to give him some meals that he will be able to give his friends later. The chef smiled and agreed, he prepared them quickly and stored them in a bag which he gave to Halfdan with a smile. "_*Thank you*_.", Halfdan muttered and walked back to his seat.

*"We go to battle soon I think brothers. I am a native of the Rexnar system and I can testify this system is worth every drop of our blood, as Halfdan could too i'm sure"*, Halfdan nodded not muttering a word, he did not feel the need to tell them anything they did not ask for. Izrael quickly continued and asked Kaj and Marcus, _*"Marcus, Kaj, have either of you ever been to the Rexnar system or heard of it?*_, looking at them Halfdan awaited their answer, he really did not know if they knew anything of the system except of the fact that Gorgrom was now planning on attacking it with his Waaggh! At the thought of Gorgrom's Waaggh! Halfdan got excited again and started picturing the bloody sight of orks falling under his chainswords cut down and left to die.


----------



## Doelago

_"Let us seek an audience with the revered Ancient, shall we? Who better to impart wisdom for this battle than one such as he?"_ said brother Castiel with excitement in his voice. 

Inokenti looked at the closed door in front of him and his brother marines. The door was huge, far bigger than most doors aboard the ship. He had once before seen a Dreadnought, it was in the war against the Tyrandis, and according to his experience they were walking gods, easily capable of bringing down anything from a Trygon to a fully armed battle tank. He could not even think of what one was capable of when it came down to killing the savage green skins they had been sent to fight.

_"Did not Venerable Brother Vladimir take part in the defence of this very same system 60 years ago? We might learn something very useful from him, for who is better to teach us of our enemy than the one that has faced them? I think we should pay our Venerable Brother a visit and see if he is in a good mood today."_


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

There was nothing Marcus liked to do better than to be in the company of his battle-brothers. That is why he loved being in the mess hall where he could eat, drink, and be with his brothers and brag, share war stories, and joke. To his right was Kaj Halvard. But while Marcus was a large muscular marine, Kaj was of a smaller build. But they shared their love of joking and playing around. Across Marcus sat Halfdan and Izrael. Both of them from the Rexnar system. 

Marcus never remembered much from his early life. He never grew up in a family, with friends, or well off. He grew up on the streets of Cadia and had to fight for survival every day, and was a member of the local street gangs until he decided he wanted more out of life and joined the imperial gaurd. He it was there that Marcus understood what it was like to have a purpose and a family. Marcus refers to the day that he jpioned the Imperial Gaurd the best thing that he has ever done. For it was the Gaurd that tought him the meaning of brotherhood and lead to him becoming a Son of Dorn. 

Marcus was about to crack another joke to his brothers when he heard Izrael say, _"We go to battle soon I think brothers. I am a native of the Rexnar system and I can testify this system is worth every drop of our blood, as Halfdan could too i'm sure. Marcus, Kaj, have either of you ever been to the Rexnar system or heard of it?_

Marcus quickly responded by saying, "I have heard of the system Izreal, but have never been there. A detatchment of the Cadian Regiment that I was in went there, but I was deployed elswhere with my Heavy Weapons Platoon. But Brother, any system that is in the Imperium is worth spilling blood for. Especially if it is inhabited. And i will gladly spill my blood for Rexnar it will save it from peril."


----------



## High_Seraph

After firing his bolter at the ork targets Heinriech stared down range, *I hate shooting targets before I have a chance to engage them in close combat,* he thinks to himself. Hearing ceramite boots walking across the deck Heinriech simply ignores them thinking that another battle brother has come for target practice. As he continues to clean the barrel of his bolter Heinriech hears Brother Norvan ask someone

*"How long is it until we reach our destination, Sergeant? I am tired of having nothing but targets and simulations to kill."*

Shaking his head Heinriech finishes cleaning the barrel and picks up the bolter and firing pin sliding the pin back and the barrel into place Heinriech then checks the sights hearing Sergeant Raenor berate Brother Norvan for ill discipline. Looking up as Sergeant Raenor approaches he asks how the range fares. Standing up and making the aquila across his chest in salute Heinriech responds _"Quite well, sir. Our rounds track swiftly along its course."_

Wondering if he had the chance for a question Heinriech asks _"Is it true that the Orks have no grace or skill in melee? That they rely solely on brute strength?"_ 

*Brother Sergeant Boris Raenor raised his clenched fist in front of his face. "What say you, Sons of Dorn?"* 

_"Ready Sir!"_ Heinriech replies before turning around and finshing assembling his bolter then mag-locking it to his right leg.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Brother Kaj Halvard was sat in the mess hold of the Fury of Dorn, enjoying the fine meal he had received. The hall was massive, enough to fit the entire 4th company into it and still have plenty of space. Statues and banners were hung upon the ornate walls and gold glinted off of the ceiling. The Fury of Dorn Was one of the few Battle barges the chapter had within it’s arsenal but Kaj Believed that it had the firepower to only match half of the fury Dorn could put out. Kaj didn’t pay attention to any of the other squads in the room, focusing on the food in front of him.

To his left was Marcus, born upon Cadia and even served as a guardsman at one point. He was a hulk of an Adeptus compared to Kaj and had the muscles of an Ork war boss, which humoured Kaj and made him chuckle. Marcus needed the bulk however due to him wielding a Heavy bolter. His personality Surprised Kaj as he loved to joke and laugh as much as he did. To Kaj, it was nice to have a brother that humour didn’t fall short on. They often tried to outdo each other with jokes and boasts, which lighten the mood usually. Kaj also noticed that he had a left Bionic Arm, While Kaj only had a left bionic hand.

Opposite Marcus was Izrael Anar, regarding his glass with admiration. Native to the rexnar System, He stood the average height of a marine, nothing blatantly stood out to Kaj, until he noticed what seemed to be Imprinted words and phrases onto his arms. Kaj raised an eyebrow and had a flicker of a smile upon his lips. Unfortunately for Kaj however, Jokes seemed to fail on him and only served to make the mood awkward. He was still a good marine, just often too serious in Kaj opinion.

Lastly, Opposite Kaj, Was Halfdan Corvinus. While Kaj was a slim and slightly shorter than the average marine, it seemed to be that Halfdan was the opposite, Standing nearly above every marine and having a rather muscular build. He was also Quite paled skinned than normal. Kaj tried to remember where he hailed from but could not bring the planet to mind. He had a beard braided and red hair, which would help Kaj to spot the towering battle brother in the years to come. Just like Izrael, Humour fell short on Halfdan and Kaj was careful not to tell too many jokes around him, lest he agitate him. A scar ran across his face and gave him a very intimidating look.

Kaj finished his food, pushed his plate away, a nearby serf came to collect it, And took a sip of his Ale. _Damn, haven’t had Ale this good in years!_ Kaj Thought to himself. He silently wondered if it was native to the Rexnar System and hoped that it was. Both Izrael and Halfdan were from the Rexnar system and both didn’t appreciate humour._ I wonder if it is connected…_ Kaj Chuckled to himself, Taking another sip from his glass. He flexed his Bionic hand out, It slightly creaking as the joints worked together to give the same motion of a Regular hand. He still missed having a Hand of flesh and blood but it was better that having a stump. Kaj frowned at his Bionic hand for a moment as it suddenly stopped and then reactivated. _Better check with the Apothecaries later…_

_"We go to battle soon I think brothers. I am a native of the Rexnar system and I can testify this system is worth every drop of our blood, as Halfdan could too i'm sure"_ Izrael said nodding to giant next to him. _"Marcus, Kaj, have either of you ever been to the Rexnar system or heard of it?"_ Izrael asked in his deep sonorus voice.

“I’ve never personally heard of it but if it makes Ale this good, it is worth my blood that’s for sure!” Kaj Replied Cheerfully. He drank the Rest of his ale and asked a serf to bring him another one. “I don’t know much about the system, so I would be in your debt if you told me any extra information that may come in ‘handy’”. Kaj laughed at his own joke and had a wide smile on his lips. “Get it? ‘Handy’?” he brought up his left Hand to emphasise the joke.


----------



## Zaniel

Halm popped off round after round from his bolter in hand watching his targets closely growing impatient at their still expresions and there noiseless roars of combat. Such quiet and unmoving targets made Halm impatient and at times he could sware they started moving, maybe even laughing at times before being filled with a few rounds of his bolter. 'Annoying ugly basterds of unnature,' Halm thought to himself as a few more rounds popped off.

"I think we are running out of turkies to shoot," he complained as he raised his bolter to the ceilling, its chamber smoking a bit, and looked at the decressing number of practice targets. Halm looked at his battle brothers next to him and patted his bolter. He thought to himself that things seemed too fresh to be comfortable with this regament thinking of posible scinarios of battles gone wrong that might happen with some of the issues he picked up off of his brothers. He knew they were all good at what they did, but he knew one slip up could cost all of them, if not just one of them, and he didn't want it to be him so he made sure to think of counter measures to each of his imagined scenarios. This made him glad he wasn't Sargent due to having to think of this kind of stuff but on a little higher scale.

Halm placed his bolter on the rack where all the bolters ment for practice were placed and started walking for the entrance to the range. "I am heading for something to eat then I will join the debreifing room for a more thurough explination of our mission." With that Halm left and headed for the mess hall.


----------



## revan4559

Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard, Halfdan Corvinus and Marcus: You all continue to sit in the mess hall eating, drinking and talking about the Rexnar system when after several minutes your fellow battle brother Mordem Helm joins you fresh from the practice range. Maybe one of you should order him some food and ask him how practice was? You should ask ask Mordem if he knows anything about the Rexnar system as any and all knowledge about the places you will be fighting to defend will be very useful. Later on you should all go try to find your squad sergeant Boris Raenor to fight out where your first deployment in the Rexnar system will be and what battles plans have been drawn up so far. As you continue to talk amongst yourselves the room suddenly goes silent as someone enters the mess hall, as you look to fight out who it is you can see that it is your Company Captain, and Legendary members of the Sons of Dorn, Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael.

Mordem Halm: After leaving the practice range it takes you several minutes to talk the vast halls of the Fury of Dorn to reach the mess hall. As soon as you enter you can see that the mess hall is very busy as sergeants and battle brothers from different squads are all gathered hear to eat what decent food they can before the battle. In the corner closest to the kitchen you can see your own squad battle brothers, Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard, Halfdan Corvinus and Marcus, all eating and drinking while talking about the Rexnar system. You decide to go over and join them.(Talk with them about what you want, chances are it will be the Rexnar system). As you continue to talk amongst yourselves the room suddenly goes silent as someone enters the mess hall, as you look to fight out who it is you can see that it is your Company Captain, and Legendary members of the Sons of Dorn, Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael.

Heinriech Schtauffen, Andrex Norvan and Sergeant Raenor: Battle Brother Mordem Halm leaves the practice ranger and goes off to the mess hall, it is up to you if you decide to follow him but before you can do anything a long shadow is cast over the three of you as someone emerges from the hallway, the very presence of this person makes all of you feel uneasy and as you turn to find out who it is you can see it is the chapters famous Master of the Librarians, Chief Librarian Nathaniel Teuthras. The master of the Librarians is in his full battle gear; his armour is decorated with honors of many battles, along with copies of pages of holy texts pinned to his armour, in his left hand is his force staff and at his left hip is his plasma pistol, all of you feel honored to be in this ancient and powerful warriors presence who has served the Sons of Dorn for atleast four hundred years. He casts his ever testing gaze across the three of you before focusing his cold blue eyes onto Boris Raenor. "I expect you and the children(what he calls everyone under 100 years old) within your squad are ready to face the Ork Menace Sergeant?". Nathanial Teuthras once again casts his inspecting and unnerving gaze over Heinrich and Norvan. Maybe one of you or both could sum up the courage to talk to this fearsome warrior and shout praises to the God-Emperor and Rogal Dorn.

Inokenti Ketoi, Jiton Hiloran and Castiel Vagon: As the three of you stand there wondering whether or not you should go inside and see the Dreadnought Brother Vladimir Falco, the massive door gives a loud crack as it is opened. As the door slowly opens you can see into a well lit chamber willed with monitors displaying different things along with tech-priests walking around and talking to each other. At the far end of the room you can see the massive hulking form of Brother Vladimir Falco. The massive dreadnought appears to be 'offline' in a sense as its legs are bent and its body/torso is slightly angled forward. The right arm of the dreadnought is a standard power fist with an attached heavy flamer, and its left arm is the standard Auto-cannon. As you stand in wonder at this ancient machine and warrior of war, a tech-marine walks up to you. "What are you three doing here? and answer quickly as my time is precious, we must run full system checks to make sure Brother Falco is fully active and operational before he is sent to battle again, he has been in stasis for the last fifty years. Now speak quickly!".


----------



## Doelago

The big doors opened in front of Inokenti, and soon he was staring into a huge chamber. He could see several Tech priests and Tech marines walking around the room. The three marines stared into the room, when suddenly they were interrupted by a Techmarine that appeared from no where. 

_"What are you three doing here?"_ The techmarine asked, before continuing,_"And answer quickly as my time is precious, we must run full system checks to make sure Brother Falco is fully active and operational before he is sent to battle again, he has been in stasis for the last fifty years. Now speak quickly!"._

_"We..._ Inokenti paused, looked at the two brother marines standing at his side, before continuing, _"We came to seek counsel from venerable brother Falco..."_ He paused again, not sure how to continue. He chose to remain quiet, and wait for an reply.


----------



## Serpion5

The door hissed open, startling Castiel a little. At a glance he saw the bustle of a tech workshop, all of them seemingly working for a single objective. And then Cas saw it, the majestic form of Brother Vladimir`s dreadnought body standing in a slight slump in the apex of the chamber. 

'What are you three doing here?' A techmarine appeared from the shadows, asking why they had come. 'And answer quickly as my time is precious. We must run full system checks to make sure Brother Falco is fully active and operational before he is sent to battle again; he has been in stasis for the last fifty years. Now speak quickly!'

'We...' Inokenti stammered, awestruck. He glanced sidelong at the other two, then continued. 'We came to seek counsel from venerable brother Falco...' 

'Of course.' Castiel added hastily. 'We had no idea that you were in such a rush, Brother. If the venerable old one is unable to impart his wisdom, then we shall of course leave if you request.'

Castiel was straining to keep a formal tone as he spoke with the superior, but in truth he didn`t care if the techmarine could see how awestruck he truly was. The form of the dreadnought was magnificent, the brilliant trimming and purity seals a testament to the mighty hero that rested within the sarcophagus. 

The young initiate barely registered the techmarin`s reply, so caught up was he in his reverie...


----------



## High_Seraph

As Heinriech heard sergeant Raenor's response to his question he noticed Halm leave to go to the briefing room presumably. Heinriech turned to place his training bolter back and walk to his room to grab his chainsword when a shadow came over the three of them. Heinriech turned slowly to see who it is and is struck dumb. It is Master of the Librarians, Chief Librarian Nathaniel Teuthras. Heinriech can only stare in awe at the form of the Chief Librarian in his battle gear. The honors of many battles worked into it, the holy texts that are pinned to it, the force staff that directs his power in his left hand and the plasma pistol riding at his hip. In awe as he his Heinriech missed what the Lirarian had said and only nodded his head in what e hoped was confimation.

After working his jaw for a few seconds Heinriech shouts _"FOR THE EMPEROR AND DORN!"_ Realising he had shouted far to loud Heinriech immediately left and hurried to his room. When he got there Heinriech grabbed his bolter mag locked it to his right thigh, grabbed his combat knife and placed it at his waist finally grabbing his chainsword and strapping it to his back Heinriech puts his helmet on and walks to the briefing room anxious to prove that he is not an idiot screaming like that and to best the orks in close combat.


----------



## komanko

They continued speaking about the Rexnar system, Hafldan realized that Kaj and Marcus did not know much about the system at all. While speaking Kaj and Marcus continued joking in between them making themselves and each other laugh. At some point Kaj mentioned that if the Ale they make was that good then the system is surely worth protecting. Halfdan could take offense by that but he decided not to be childish about it and he preformed the rare action of smiling when Kaj mentioned the ale, he then said, “For ale and for the Rexnar system!” He raised his mug of ale in a motion of cheering and drank the whole of it in one time. Apparently he was kind of immune to the effect of this ale, it was not strong enough for his taste but it surely made his mood better than before. He decided to ask, “Kaj, Marcus, I want to know, what do you prefer, the heat of Rexnar II or the cold of Rexnar IV?” They continued talking and after several minutes another squad mate joined them, it was Mordem Halm. Mordrem was an average sized marine, his face was a bit flat probably from some hit that he got during a battle. He had a scar on his chin which he said he got from an ork during a battle because he moved wrongly and the ork managed to slash him there. He was kind of unique because his legs were long and his arms short; he had short brown hair, green eyes, and a larger a bit flat ears. Again Mordem was a joker like Kaj and Marcus, Halfdan began to notice that most of the squad members really like to joke and he could not understand why… “Greetings Mordem, I have some food for you here. How went the practice? Anything interesting happened?” Halfdan said while taking out the food from the bag that the chef gave him. After Mordem sat down Halfdan asked him, “Do you know anything about the Rexnar system?” Halfdan awaited his reply patiently. 

As they continued conversing between them Halfdan decided that he will go to find Sergeant Raenor so he could ask him about the places they are going to defend and to get some tactical briefing about this operation. He also wanted to know where will they deploy, and if there are any battle plans that have been decided on. Halfdan liked tactics and always was willing to hear what the battle plans are, from time to time he even managed to find out holes in the plan and suggest the Sergeant to bring it to the attention of others. While he was about to stand up and start searching for the Sergeant silence fell upon the room. Someone’s steps could be heard, Halfdan was with his back to the door and he did not see who it was so he turned his head back and saw the legendary almost mythical member of the Sons of Dorn, Captain Antarius Tyrael. Halfdan never understood what all the fuss about the Captain was, he never trusted rumors and he did not have the chance to see Tyrael in action. When he will see the Captain in action then he will decide if the stories are true and Antarius is worthy of this respect but at any rate Antarius Tyrael was their company Captain and as a Captain he deserved respect. Halfdan decided to take a risk and he raised his mug into the air and shouted, “For the Captain and for the Sons of Dorn!” He hoped that others will join him in the cheer; he did not want to look like a fool but someone had to break this eerie silence.

After that Halfdan stood up and went to search for Sergeant Raenor in hope of guidance. He hoped that he may bump into the chief librarian so he might get his and the emperors blessings. Halfdan continued wandering through the halls in search of both of them, having no luck in finding either of them he decided to go to the armory and look for his stuff. He always liked being near his weapons and armor it made him feel more comfortable and safer. His weapons need to be always clean and in order so they won’t malfunction so he decided to go and clean them again until they will shine like the might of the emperor.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Marcus was listening to the others and drinking more whine and still joking around with Kaj abut the Rexnar system when Halfdan asked, “Kaj, Marcus, I want to know, what do you prefer, the heat of Rexnar II or the cold of Rexnar IV?”

Marcus thought about it for a second then replied, "Me personally, I like the heat better than the cold. You dont have any of that damn snow around. I hate that stuff. Probably left over feeling from the Gaurd but the snow made life a miserable hell for troopers. And besides when I was in the Guard the desert planets were the best cause the native women wore less!! They are all bundled up on the snow and you cant see anything!!!!" Marcus started laughing hard and took another long pull from his wine. 

Marcus plate and cup was empty so he went up to the food window and got another giant helping of food and refilled his cup of wine when Mordem entered and He heard Halfdan say, “Greetings Mordem, I have some food for you here. How went the practice? Anything interesting happened?” Marcus hurried back to the table to listen. Shortly after he sat back down he heard the doors open and looked up. He was expecting another battle-brother but instead saw that it was Captain Antarius Tyrael. Marcus nodded his head toward the door so the others would see him and they all went quit. Everyone was silent for a while before Halfdan broke the silence shouting, “For the Captain and for the Sons of Dorn!" and raising his glass in a toast. Marcus quickly grabbed his mug of wine stood and shouted back, "For the Captain and the Sons of Dorn!! May the emperor be with us in the battle to come!!!"


----------



## Commissar Ploss

_"I expect you and the children within your squad are ready to face the Ork Menace Sergeant?"_

Turning, Sergeant Raenor clasped his hand behind his back in a sign of respect. He inclined his head towards the floor. "Tuethras." 

The Master of the Librarians diminished his gaze upon Raenor's mind, and only then, did the Brother Sergeant raise his head again. "May your gaze never falter, elder, for i am whole with the spirit of Dorn." Righteousness burned in Raenor's eyes. He was sure the Teuthras could see it. The conviction. It is what he lived for, to carry the spirit of Dorn through to the end. when he would be bested in combat and join his father in the halls of the Emperor. 

"The young ones will be tested soon. It will be they who will carry the torch someday, not I. I feel my days are waning. I am not sure how long i am for this galaxy." Raenor resigned himself a deep breath. "However, my conviction remains pure and my sight strong, and unrelenting. I will see the ork menace destroyed, or my life end. you have my word." He met the gaze of Teuthras for a time. "If you have nothing more for me, i beg your leave, i go to gather my men for deployment."

Again, Raenor inclined his head towards the ground in respect, then moved to the side to move past the librarian. He paused suddenly at what he thought was a spike in his mind. He winced slightly, and turned back to the librarian. Teuthras was engaged elsewhere. had he mistaken it? Has that spike of pain been Teuthras? 

Raenor strode on out of the firing range.


----------



## revan4559

Inokenti Ketoi, Jiton Hiloran and Castiel Vagon: The Tech-marine infront of you gazes at you with his left bionic eye before shaking his head and grumbling. "You can come in as long as you stay out of out way and move when we tell you to move." The Tech-marine then turns away from you before walking over to a terminal and talking with another tech-marine. You are free to walk across the long hall and stand infront of Brother Vladimir Falco. Has you approach the pistons of this mighty warrior hiss as they start to become fully active and the massive form of the dreadnought goes from a slouching position to fully upright. As you watch Brother Falco start to become active his mighty voice booms from his mono-tone vox unit. "Well met brothers and Sons of Dorn, why have you come before me? Have you come seeking the wisdom of the ancients and knowledge of how best to kill the ork menace?"

Heinriech Schtauffen: The walk to the briefing room is rather uneventful mother than the occasional chapter serf moving about if boxes and crates of gear, so this gives you plenty of time to think about the upcoming war. This will be your first major war since being inducted into the chapter, and the fate of an entire system may rest upon your shoulders, which is a chilling thought. As you reach the doors of the briefing room you can see it is rather empty at the moment save for a slow trickle of Marine's from other squads entering and taking their places along with talking among themselves, you can see that no-one from your squad is here yet, so they must still be at the practice range or in the mess hall. If you decide to go and find your fellow squad members in the mess hall that is up to you, or you can remain in the briefing room and try to engage some marine's from another squad in conversation.

Sergeant Raenor: You quickly dismiss the sharp spike that had tried to probe your mind a few seconds ago as it could of been the Chief Librarian testing your mental defense's to make sure that you aren't tainted by chaos. As you wonder around the halls of the Fury of Dorn you walk pass the mess hall where you believe a few of your squad members are. As you step through the door you can see four members from your squad over in the corner eating, drinking and talking amongst each other. But what does catch your eye is that striding across the room towards them is your company captain, Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael, why he is going towards members of your squad you do not know, but maybe you should go over and find out, along with getting those four ready for combat.

Mordem Halm, Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard and Marcus: As soon as Halfdan shouts "For the Captain and for the Sons of Dorn!" the entire mess hall erupts in a chorus of praises to the chapter, Rogal Dorn and The Emperor. Captain Antarius Tyrael stands there with an amused look on his face at the display going on infront of and round him as he joins in with a few of the shouts of praise. As the mess hall returns to normal and everyone goes back to eating and talking, Captain Antarius Tyrael slowly makes his way over to your table and stands at end of it looking over all of you with a small frown before shifting his face into a smile. "I hope your all ready for this Waargh! that is coming to the Rexnar system, as i believe this is your first major battle with the orks since your induction into the Chapter. If you have any questions feel free to ask as i have no doubt you've heard that i took part in the defense of this system when Warboss Nazdrek first came here." Shortly after the captain says this you can all see your squad leader, Brother Sergeant Raenor enter the mess hall and make his way over to you.

Halfdan Corvinus: After leaving the mess hall and heading to the armory you get a glimpse of Brother Sergeant Raenor talking in the opposite direction, clearly he is heading to the mess hall to gather up your squad battle brothers for a briefing and maybe talk with the squad captain Antarius Tyrael. Knowing that your weapons are already pristine you decide to follow Sergeant Raenor back to he mess hall, though if you try to call him it seems he is lost in thought and doesn't answer you. As you get back to the mess hall you can see the sergeant head inside and towards where your squad mates are sitting, but what shocks you is that Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael has also joined your squad mates at their table and is talking with them, you decide to go inside and re-join them so you dont miss out on any vital information.


----------



## Doelago

_"You can come in as long as you stay out of out way and move when we tell you to move."_

Inokenti nodded, and the Techmarine walked away. _Well, what are we waiting for?_ Inokenti asked himself, and walked into the great hall. Around him servitors and Techmarines alike ran around the room. As they approached the venerable Dreadnought, lights flickered around it. Pistons hissed as the ages old dreadnought shook its metal body and rose up from its silent slumber. Inokenti wondered how long the Dreadnought had been sleeping. It must have been a very lonely time for it. His thinking was interrupted by a deep rumbling voice. Inokenti stopped walking and looked up at the Dreadnought. The Dreadnought was now standing at its full height, and it was looking around the room. It spotted the three Astartes that had been approaching it.

_*"Well met brothers and Sons of Dorn, why have you come before me? Have you come seeking the wisdom of the ancients and knowledge of how best to kill the ork menace?"*_

Inokenti took a step forward and replied, _"We have indeed, honored brother. We want to purge the planet from these... These beasts... "_


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

With the techmarine having granted them entry, Castiel followed Inokenti at a short distance. 

*'Well met brothers and Sons of Dorn, why have you come before me? Have you come seeking the wisdom of the ancients and knowledge of how best to kill the ork menace?'* The dreadnought`s voice boomed, the ground trembling beneath Castiel`s bootsoles as he stood. 

*'We have indeed, honored brother. We want to purge the planet from these... These beasts... '* Inokenti replied, stepping forward to meet the dreadnought`s stern gaze. 

Castiel was awestruck. He could hardly hear the bustle around him, only noticing the irritated grunt of a techpriest when the robed acolyte tapped him on the shoulder and beckoned at his feet. Looking down, Castiel noticed that he had accidentally stepped upon a cable from who knew where leading to Emperor knows what. Mouthing the word _sorry_ he hastily took several steps forward, standing level with Inokenti before Brother Vladimir.

'Indded, Revered Ancient.' Castiel stammered, the unexpected draw of attention to himself forcing him to speak hastily or appear more foolish than he had already. 'Long have we awaited the oppurtunity to prove ourselves in a true battle, and the wisdom you see fit to impart upon us may be the turning point in our coming victory. I am honoured to learn from you, Brother Ancient Falco.' 

Castiel bowed as he spoke, the tone of reverence in his voice utterly beyond his control. For no matter how much he wanted to appear calm and in control, in truth he was beyond entranced. 

Never before had he been so close to a living legend, to his embarressment he felt like a neophyte meeting his initiate instructor for the first time...


----------



## High_Seraph

AS Heinriech walked the corridors of the Fury of Dorn he thought of the upcoming battles in the Rexnar system. The sharp bark of bolters firing, roaring of chainswords before they hit, battle cries from his brother Sons, war cries from the foul Xenos greenskins, the howls of the wounded and him whirling around in close combat an unstoppable force in motion in his own opinion of himself. Looking around Heinriech sees only the occasional serfs moving boxes and crates of gear, *Where are the others? Are they already at the briefing room?* Heinriech ponders in his head at the emptiness of the corridors he is on. 

Continuing along the hallway Heinriech wonders, *Will anyone else make it through alive? We only used a quarter of a company to end the threat the Eldar posed but now the entire 4th Company is being used against the greenskin menace?* Entering the briefing room Heinriech sees that it is still empty for the most part except for a trickle of Astartes from other squads who do not talk to each other. Heinriech sees Brother Sergeant Lucian Marius standing apart from his squad for the moment. 

*Now I will be able to make up for my humiliating outburst in front of the Chief Librarian,* Heinriech thinks to himself while walking slowly towards the famous Sergeant.

_"Sir pardon my interruption of your thoughts but do you think the greenskins will put up much of a fight?"_ Heinriech asks him.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Brother Sergeant Raenor walked the halls of the ship in contemplative thought. He spent much of the next half hour this way, slowly walking the halls not quite caring where he was going, taking a random turn down some corridor he didn't look at. It helped him think for some reason. Just wandering. 

A bit of commotion piqued his senses. a raucous cheer has erupted behind him. _"For the Captain and for the Sons of Dorn!"_ He looked up and discovered he'd walked past the door to the mess area. He stepped inside the entrance-way and scanned around the room, looking to see if any of his squad were present. They were. 

There were four of them off in a corner eating and drinking. Mordem Halm, Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard and Marcus. But, striding towards them was another figure. The strongly armored hulk of Captain Antarius Tyrael was making its way towards their table. 

Raenor decided that anything the Captain had to say to his men, he could also say to him. Raenor strode into the tide of marines gathered in the mess hall, and with little effort, made it to his brothers before the captain did. He nodded silently to each of them.

When the Captain had arrived, it seemed to Raenor that he looked at them with a disapproving frown for a moment... one that was more suited for gazing upon a contemptuous boil, than a brother marine. However, that frown turned into a smile quite quickly. 

_"I hope your all ready for this Waargh! that is coming to the Rexnar system, as i believe this is your first major battle with the orks since your induction into the Chapter. If you have any questions feel free to ask as i have no doubt you've heard that i took part in the defense of this system when Warboss Nazdrek first came here."_ said the captain.

Raenor cut in, "I'm sure any questions they have will be answered on the field of battle, either that or they'll be dead. Although now that you mention it Captain, if i may venture a question? Is it true that you weren't even a front line troop during the first defense of the system, but performed more or less clerical duties during the entire campaign? I heard that somewhere." Raenor couldn't hide the slight note of satisfaction in his voice.


----------



## komanko

Making his way through the swirling halls of the Fury of Dorn, as always the halls were clean and well taken care of, and in some kind of way it made Halfdan feel proud as order was shining on the battle barge among the chaos that they were fighting. Taking another turn he nearly knocked down Brother Sergeant Raenor which seemed so caught up in his thoughts that he did not even recognize Halfdan and continued walking. “*He probably received new information on the upcoming battle and he is thinking about it now*.” He thought hoping that Raenor didn’t ignore him on purpose as he could not find any reason for him to do so. Quickly remembering that gap of ranks between Raenor and himself he called out an apology but again Raenor just did not here it and continued walking away. Halfdan turned around and sighed continuing his way to the armory to check his equipment. He was already more than half of the way there when he realized that what he is doing is useless and is probably taken care already; it’s just that he was paranoid a little bit about his weapons and equipment. He always felt better after he checked the equipment himself. Turing around he started making his way back to the mess hall as he did not feel the urge to practice currently and had no reason to go and check his stuff. “*Uff… I need to think before I’m doing useless things…*” He muttered to himself annoyed by the fact that he needs to make his way all the way back even if it was a relatively short distance.

After about five minutes he reached the mess hall, coming again to the exact point he left ten minutes ago. The hall itself was quieter after people finally calmed down from the cheers to the Captain and the Sons that he raised. He finally admitted to himself that the only reason he walked out was to eliminate some of the shame that would have stricken him had he done it wrongly, luckily all seemed fine and well and no one said anything when he reentered the hall. Halfdan turned exactly to where he sat before and looked at who was there and to see if someone new joined. Halfdan’s guess was correct and he saw Brother Sergeant Raenor standing there, he probably joined them after strode away when they met at the hall. He continued looking at the people and saw that surprisingly Brother Captain Tyrael also joined the table and was talking with the other squad members who were still sitting there. Halfdan began walking back to the group while “petting” his beard. He quickly got there as he downed the distance with his huge steps and silently rejoining the group nodding to the Brother Sergeant and listening to Tyrael speaking.

“… *Heard that I took part in the defense of this system when Warboss Nazdrek first came here*." Was what he managed from what Tyrael said as he arrived too late to hear everything he had to say, but before anyone had the option of saying anything Sergeant Raenor interrupted rudely saying “*I'm sure any questions they have will be answered on the field of battle, either that or they'll be dead. Although now that you mention it Captain, if i may venture a question? Is it true that you weren't even a front line troop during the first defense of the system, but performed more or less clerical duties during the entire campaign? I heard that somewhere*." It was easily seen that Raenor enjoyed saying that as he did not manage to hide the satisfaction in his voice while he said that. “_*I think that even if the Captain is praised for nothing as you are currently hinting he probably earned all the respect because he done something be it in the front line or not*_. _*So I guess that he deserved some kind of respect although, take no offense Tyrael, I respect people only after I’ve seen them in battle*_…” Halfdan then awaited to see what comments his words will bring and hopefully he will get out of the mess he got himself into right now without any serious punishment, at least he hoped so while he started at the Captain and Sergeant waiting for any of them to say something.

P.S Revan if its fine please tell me so I won't feel bad XD Anyway you will have to deal with that for now until I regain my skill ^^ the very little I had


----------



## revan4559

Inokenti Ketoi and Castiel Vagon: As you both answer the ancient warrior infront of you there is a few moments of static hiss from the dreadnoughts vox unit before its mono-tone voices booms out across the room as a dreadnoughts usually does. "The orks, also known as green skins are one of the toughest opponents i have fought in all my long years, as it was due to them i am in this state. Orks themselves stand around the same size, if not taller, then us Astartes with muscles to match their shape. They are fearsome opponents who do not know fear or fear of death, the only wish to constantly fight. You must steel yourselves young brothers as this war will be relentless and bloody. Though there will be chances for great glory in this war for those who can seize the opportunity, and with any luck the orkish leader, Warboss Nazdrek will be killed this time. Is there anything else you wish to known? maybe of the worlds we will fight on? or of the last war against the orkish horde?".

Heinriech Schtauffen: As you approach the legendary sergeant Lucian Marius, his bionic eye shifts to stare at you shortly followed by his remaining normal eye as you ask him about if the orks will put up much of a fight. Once you finish your question he lets out a barking laugh then shifts his face into a frown before answering. "You young pup have no idea how much of a fight the orks will be. I guess you have never dealt with a fully fledged waargh! of the orks before? They are ferocious creatures that fear neither pain nor death, only seeking battle no matter where it is. I lost my left eye due to how formidable an opponent the orks are, along with loosing several battle brothers and our late Captain Luther Horace to those damn green-skins. Now do you have any other stupid questions to ask me boy?". After mention the previous captain of the 4th company the Sergeant seems to have gotten partially tense and angry.

Sergeant Raenor, Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard, Marcus and Halfdan Corvinus: Captain Antarius turns around to face Sergeant Raenor when he speaks aswell as shifting his attention to look at Halfdan when he counters the sergeant, after a few moments the Captain shifts his attention back to Raenor. "Sergeant Raenor, you know full well i was in the front lines during the last war for the Rexnar system in which we lost our previous captain and mentor Luther Horace, and as if i remember correctly i had to pull your ass out of the fire on several occasions during the war. For instance when we were dropped behind enemy lines to try and assassinate the leader of an orkish tribe that had joined Nazdrek's Waargh and you decided to headbutt the ork sentry instead of putting a bolter round for his skull." The captain says with a grin of his face and then slaps Raenor on the back with his armoured hand. "Its good to see you again old friend, how have you been? I also take it these young pups belong to your squad? If they do then i think the rest of the 4th company go return home and leave you and your squad to deal with the orkish Waargh single handedly." The Captain waits for Raenor's reply moving so he can see all of them and looks over them judging their abilities. "Now why dont you all introduce yourselves, its always nice to know the names of the newest members to the 4th company, as your most likely be the first ones to get shot at by the Orks." You should all introduce yourself to Captain Antarius, except Sergeant Raenor as he already knows you. 

Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard, Marcus and Halfdan Corvinus: As you watch the exchange between Sergeant Raenor and the Captain you start to wonder about how exactly the two know each other. Maybe you should ask your sergeant to share that information and some war stories so you can learn more about your captain and sergeant. 

OOC: If you were all wondering we will be getting to the action soon, another few updates then ill move it on to the main briefing of the entire 4th company were something interesting will happen.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

Castiel leansed forward in anticipation as the Dreadnought`s vox caster crackled momentarily, almost as if the speaker was clearing its throat before beginning a speech. 

'The orks, also known as green skins are one of the toughest opponents i have fought in all my long years, as it was due to them i am in this state. Orks themselves stand around the same size, if not taller, then us Astartes with muscles to match their shape. They are fearsome opponents who do not know fear or fear of death, the only wish to constantly fight. You must steel yourselves young brothers as this war will be relentless and bloody. Though there will be chances for great glory in this war for those who can seize the opportunity, and with any luck the orkish leader, Warboss Nazdrek will be killed this time.'

Castiel was thrilled to be receiving advice from one as honoured as Brother Vladimir, and took in every scrap of knowledge he could. Knowing that the orks had lain low such a legend as he only spurred on Castiel`s hatred.

'Your wisdom is valued indeed, revered Brother.' Castiel said with a grateful nod. 'I will strive with all of my energy to see these brutes defeated.'

'Is there anything else you wish to known? maybe of the worlds we will fight on? or of the last war against the orkish horde?' Brother Vladimir asked.

'I am eager to hear as many tales as you can tell, Brother.' Castiel answered. 'But I fear we are taking up space here...' He trailed off, the impatient grunts of a servitor alerting him to the fact that he was once again standing on a needed cable. 

'Unless of course, Brother Ketoi has a question?' Castiel turned to Inokenti.


----------



## Doelago

_"Unless of course, Brother Ketoi has a question?"_ 

Inokenti took a step forward, and asked, _"This Ork, this Nazdrek, how did he manage to escape during the last war?"_. 

Inokenti looked at the Dreadnought standing in front of him, and continued, _"I dont know why... It just feels..."_ Inokenti paused, and lowered his voice, _"It feels as if it would be my duty to prevent it from happening again..."_ 

He looked at the venerable brother, and waited for the reply.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

*Sergeant Raenor*

_*"Sergeant Raenor, you know full well i was in the front lines during the last war for the Rexnar system in which we lost our previous captain and mentor Luther Horace, and as if i remember correctly i had to pull your ass out of the fire on several occasions during the war. For instance when we were dropped behind enemy lines to try and assassinate the leader of an orkish tribe that had joined Nazdrek's Waargh and you decided to headbutt the ork sentry instead of putting a bolter round for his skull." *_

Raenor couldn't hold in his laughter anymore. 

"BWahahahahaha! It was too hard to keep a straight face for that brother! Did you see the look on the pup's faces! An Ork Stompa couldn't have brought the same reactions! hahaha! priceless! To think we would ever fight with each other! :laugh: It's great to be able to get the chance to fight along side you again, brother. It's been too long. The orks never saw such destruction like that which we unleashed upon them during the last Rexian crusade." 

Raenor chuckles as the captain slaps him upon his back. _*"Its good to see you again old friend, how have you been? I also take it these young pups belong to your squad? If they do then i think the rest of the 4th company go return home and leave you and your squad to deal with the orkish Waargh single handedly." 
*_
"I'm pleased to see you as well dear friend, but i wouldn't cut you out of the equation just yet. and besides, it was you who headbutted that Ork, or did the trauma destroy that memory. haha!"

He could see the Captain smile as he took a step back to survey the group of troopers around Raenor.

_*"Now why dont you all introduce yourselves, its always nice to know the names of the newest members to the 4th company, as your most likely be the first ones to get shot at by the Orks."*_

"aye, do as you're told men, state your names and duty."


----------



## High_Seraph

*"You young pup have no idea how much of a fight the orks will be. I guess you have never dealt with a fully fledged waargh! of the orks before? They are ferocious creatures that fear neither pain nor death, only seeking battle no matter where it is. I lost my left eye due to how formidable an opponent the orks are, along with loosing several battle brothers and our late Captain Luther Horace to those damn green-skins. Now do you have any other stupid questions to ask me boy?"*

_"No sir I spent my time as a scout fighting the Eldar Xenos. I have no idea how orks fight or how to counter their movements when fighting in close combat. I am sorry for exposing my ignorance but isn't it more deadly to have no knowledge of what your enemy can do sir?"_ Heinriech responds in an awed voice seeing the sergeant tense and anrgy over mentionuing the former Captain, _"Isn't it true that they have no finesse like the Eldar and rely only on brute strength?"_

Heinriech blanches at the thought of making himself out to be a fool again. *Luckily I have my helmet on so he cannot seee my face.* Heinriech thinks to himself.

_"Sir do you have any information on the planet or planets we will be fighting on? Ideas of what to expect?"_ Heinriech asks Sergeant Marius.


----------



## revan4559

Inokenti Ketoi and Castiel Vagon: The vox unit on the mighty form of the Dreadnought remains completely silent accept for a slight static hiss as the ancient appears to be trying to remember how the warboss escaped, after a minute or two the vox unit booms to life again. "The Warboss Nazdrek managed to escape us last time through running back to his ship just as the final battle on Rexnar II had turned in our favor, amidst the confusion of the battle he set off several hidden explosives which injured quite a few of our troops and killed a good deal of his own, it is a shame to say that we were a little to slow to try and stop him as by the time we had regrouped and got back to the thunder-hawks his ship was getting ready to jump to the warp as our own ship was too busy dealing with the ork Rok's they were trying to drop onto the planet, but this time little brothers we shall end the life of this miserable green skin and hopefully destroy his waargh! for good." As the ancient finishes talking a tech-marine walks up to you and tells you that the company is gather in the main briefing room to get their orders for the first part of this war. You should first thank the Ancient Vladimir for his help and then make your way to the briefing room.

Heinriech Schtauffen: "Here's what you can expect from the orks, they will continue with relentless assaults day and night, they wont care if they kill each other while trying to kill you and even if they do manage to kill you then they will most likely eat your corpse if we are un-able to retrieve you in time. As for the planets, there are 3 habitable planets in the Rexnar system, Rexnar I, II and IV. The first two are your standard M class planets(earth like) and Rexnar IV is almost completely frozen like the Space Wolves home world of Fenris. The landscape you can expect to be fighting on will most likely be frozen tundra's and mountains for Rexnar IV unless we are stationed in the main cities. Rexnar I and II could be jungles, cities, open plains, mountains, small tropical islands or vast open deserts. Now do you have any more question? Seeing as soon your squad will be hear so i suggest you get to where your squad will be standing in the room. If you do have any other needless questions then ask your own Sergeant, Little Boris was in the last war along with me and Captain Antarius. I remember those two used to be part of my squad they ALWAYS got us into he most dangerous of situations." After hearing that your grizzled old sergeant and the captain used to be friends along with that they used to get into the most dangerous of situations, maybe you should ask him to tell you and your battle brothers some tales when you next have the time.

Sergeant Raenor, (The following four have 1 last chance before i npc them) Izrael Anar, Kaj Halvard, Marcus and Halfdan Corvinus: After introducing yourselves to the Captain he gives a small nod while continuing to look over you before shifting to look at Raenor. "Well i would suggest you get your squad down to the briefing room ASAP so we can start with the briefing of the first stages of the war, our tactics and what the imperial guard are going to do while we fight off the orks. You know if your late old Marius wont be happy with us, just like the time we decided to commandeer an ork battle wagon and run over their warboss with it." With that Captain Antarius gave a small smile then shouted his orders to the rest of the marine's in the hall before heading off to the briefing room. You all feel like you should finish what you are going quickly and go after him as because this is your first major Waargh!(except Boris) you will need all the information you can get. You also feel that later you should ask your sergeant to share some war stories as it seems him and the current Captain did alot of crazy things.


----------



## Doelago

After Inokenti asked the question, the Dreadnought just stood there, quiet as a rock. For a moment he wondered if the old one had fallen asleep. What was he thinking, he chuckled for himself. That was a ridiculous thought. Suddenly the Dreadnoughts vox-unit boomed back to life, and Inokenti felt his heart jump up. 

_*"The Warboss Nazdrek managed to escape us last time through running back to his ship just as the final battle on Rexnar II had turned in our favor, amidst the confusion of the battle he set off several hidden explosives which injured quite a few of our troops and killed a good deal of his own...*_ Inokenti wondered how many good men had to pay for the escape of this... This Xeno filth... _*...it is a shame to say that we were a little to slow to try and stop him as by the time we had regrouped and got back to the thunder-hawks his ship was getting ready to jump to the warp as our own ship was too busy dealing with the ork Rok's they were trying to drop onto the planet, but this time little brothers we shall end the life of this miserable green skin and hopefully destroy his waargh! for good."*_

Inokenti was about to reply, when a Techmarine walked up to them and said, _"Brother Marines, your company is already gathering in the main briefing hall as we speak. I believe you should hurry if you want to get there in time." _

Inokenti nodded to the Techamarine that returned the nod and returned to his business. After that Inokenti turned back to the mighty form of Brother Dreadnought Vladimir. 
He bowed his head to his Venerable brother.

_"We thank you for your vise counsel. It has been an honor, brother. The xenos will be purged. I promise you." _


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

Inokenti`s question was a good one, and Castiel felt slightly foolish for having not thought of it. It mattered little though, because a man learns from his mistakes, even a genetically enhanced man does not know everything at once...

Brother Vladimir was silent before giving a reply...

'The Warboss Nazdrek managed to escape us last time through running back to his ship just as the final battle on Rexnar II had turned in our favor, amidst the confusion of the battle he set off several hidden explosives which injured quite a few of our troops and killed a good deal of his own... It is a shame to say that we were a little to slow to try and stop him as by the time we had regrouped and got back to the thunder-hawks his ship was getting ready to jump to the warp as our own ship was too busy dealing with the ork Rok's they were trying to drop onto the planet. But this time little brothers we shall end the life of this miserable green skin and hopefully destroy his waaagh! for good...'

Castiel listened intently. So it was through cowardice and blatent disregard for his fellows that allowed this xeno to survive the Sons of Dorn`s wrath before... Castiel considered this intently. If the greenskin was truly so devoid of honour, it would appear that relying on conventional battlefield doctrine would only serve the astartes up to a certain point. Castiel wondered, how far would they have to go? What boundaries would they defy, what lines would they cross to see the threat ended? Castiel was relatively young, and had not seen the full horrors of war often described by his older brothers. He silently wondered if his courage and strength would be up to the task...

And yet, not once did the possibility of failure cross his consciouss mind.

An approaching techmarine interrupted Castiel`s contemplation.

'Brother Marines, your company is already gathering in the main briefing hall as we speak. I believe you should hurry if you want to get there in time.'

'We thank you for your vise counsel. It has been an honor, brother. The xenos will be purged. I promise you.' Inokenti said with a bow.

'Aye, revered brother.' Castiel agreed with a salute. 'This day will be long remembered.' 

Bowing briefly, he turned and followed Brother Ketoi from the chamber, making sure not to step on any wires on his way out...


----------



## High_Seraph

*"Here's what you can expect from the Orks, they will continue with relentless assaults day and night, they wont care if they kill each other while trying to kill you and even if they do manage to kill you then they will most likely eat your corpse if we are un-able to retrieve you in time.* As Heinriech listened to Sergeant Marius instruct him on what to expect he visualizes each action the Sergeant explains. 

Sergeant Marius then tells Heinriech about the planets they might fight on and the differing climates and conditions of each world.*"As for the planets, there are 3 habitable planets in the Rexnar system, Rexnar I, II and IV. The first two are your standard M class planets(earth like) and Rexnar IV is almost completely frozen like the Space Wolves home world of Fenris. The landscape you can expect to be fighting on will most likely be frozen tundra's and mountains for Rexnar IV unless we are stationed in the main cities. Rexnar I and II could be jungles, cities, open plains, mountains, small tropical islands or vast open deserts."* 

Focusing intently on his mental exercises Heinriech almost missed what Sergeant Marius says next, *"Now do you have any more question? Seeing as soon your squad will be hear so I suggest you get to where your squad will be standing in the room. If you do have any other needless questions then ask your own Sergeant, Little Boris was in the last war along with me and Captain Antarius. I remember those two used to be part of my squad they ALWAYS got us into he most dangerous of situations." * Heinriech is shocked to lean that his Sergeant had served with Captain Antarius and Sergeant Marius in the last Waaargh!. 

*Maybe if I perform better than the rest of my squad Sergeant Raenor will select me to be second in command when the squad breaks up.* Heinriech thinks to himself whilst simultaneously saluting Sergeant Marius and walking over to where his squad is stationed taking a seat next to where Sergeant Raenor usually sits, *I'll have to ask Sergeant Raenor about his time with Sergeant Marius and Captain Antarius during a lull or even on the drop down to whichever planet we land on.*


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

_Ahh, to be among friends… Such a wonderful feeling_ Kaj thought to himself. He took another sip from his Ale and Felt the fluid run down his Throat. Kaj liked to be relaxed, Taking a chance when he deems suitable. He leaned back slightly and shut his eyes, Forcing each part of his body to stretch and relax. He let the other talk, He had done enough for now, Trying to put the others in a happy mood, even though he though he could sense some annoyance coming from Halfdan.

Kaj Frowned as he couldn’t fully enclose his bionic hand. _I’ll check what the problem is later_ Kaj thought to himself. _It had been faulty even since I got that “upgrade”, Tch Still can’t tell the difference…_ He took another sip. Then Kaj Felt a Disturbance in his body, A Rise in blood. _That’s it, I have to leave now._ Kaj Got up, Drank the last of his Ale and said “I need to go quickly, I’ll be at the apothecarium if you need me”. He Quickly walked to the apothecarium, Refusing to slacken his pace, for his need was urgent. 

“Brother Keegan!” Kaj shouted, His voice booming into an empty room. _Damn it! Where could he be?!_ Kaj though urgently. “Kaj?” A voice re-sounded across the room. “Oh, Brother Keegan. I think that it’s happening again.” Replied Kaj. Brother Keegan stepped out of a dark room, obviously studying things alone, with his helmet on. Kaj and Keegan had been Friends as they had trained together as scouts, Keegan a witness to the loss of Kaj’s Left hand. “Hmm… I thought the compound would have removed it. Well, there’s not much I can do apart from give you some injections vials to keep yourself from losing all senses. I’ll give you a shot now, each one should last you a day or so from the test results”

Keegan Retreated back into his quarters to get the injections vials ready, as well as prepare a shot for Kaj now._ Damn it! Why did my Larraman’s organ develop a mutation._ Kaj was rather unhappy when it came to the subject of this, so he shared it with only those who needed to know, Which was only two people currently: Brother Keegan and Sergeant Raenor. Keegan came out of his quarter’s and Kaj took a seat next to the operating bench. “Lets get it done quickly” Kaj asked. The needle when through his skin and the fluid entered his bloodstream. Within Seconds, Kaj could regain control of his senses and he quickly thanked Keegan and returned back into the mess hall.

Kaj came back and ordered another Ale, Gladly noting that no-one asked of his absent. Halfdan then asked _“Kaj, Marcus, I want to know, what do you prefer, the heat of Rexnar II or the cold of Rexnar IV?” _Before Kaj could reply, Marcus Gave his reasons. Kaj smiled at his remark about women. “Aye, The heat is better than the cold, As when you’re sitting down, your arse isn’t frozen!” 

Kaj drank more of his ale, and decided that this would be his last one, and saw Mordem arrive. Kaj put on a smile and raised his bionic hand in greeting. He turned his head when he saw the captain walk into the mess hall. Valiantly, Halfdan stood up, and shouted _“For the Captain and for the Sons of Dorn!”_ Kaj added his own voice with the squad, and soon the entire Hall was cheering. Kaj then noted that the captain made his way over to the table at which they were sat._ We get the honour of meeting the captain this early? Wow… _Kaj thought privately. 
_“I hope your all ready for this Waargh! that is coming to the Rexnar system, as i believe this is your first major battle with the orks since your induction into the Chapter. If you have any questions feel free to ask as i have no doubt you've heard that i took part in the defense of this system when Warboss Nazdrek first came here."_ The captain spoke and Kaj listened to every word of it. Kaj knew all that he needed to fight orks, and that was two bolts in the chest and one in the head. Kaj leaned slight so he could see that the Sergeant was coming. _Best tell him of my predicament when I can._
_
"Sergeant Raenor, you know full well i was in the front lines during the last war for the Rexnar system in which we lost our previous captain and mentor Luther Horace, and as if i remember correctly i had to pull your ass out of the fire on several occasions during the war. For instance when we were dropped behind enemy lines to try and assassinate the leader of an orkish tribe that had joined Nazdrek's Waargh and you decided to headbutt the ork sentry instead of putting a bolter round for his skull." _The captain says with a grin of his face and then slaps Raenor on the back with his armoured hand. _"Its good to see you again old friend, how have you been? I also take it these young pups belong to your squad? If they do then i think the rest of the 4th company go return home and leave you and your squad to deal with the orkish Waargh single handedly."_

Kaj had a wide grin on his face and tried not to burst out laughing. _"Now why dont you all introduce yourselves, its always nice to know the names of the newest members to the 4th company, as your most likely be the first ones to get shot at by the Orks." _Continued the captain. Kaj stood up and saluted, A slight smile trying to pull his lips up. “Kaj Halvard, Marksman with a bolter Lord.” Kaj sat back down and drank more of his ale, letting the others introduce themselves._ Sure sounds like The sergeant and The captain have served many years together, Ought to ask the sergeant of any of the stories are true._

_"Well i would suggest you get your squad down to the briefing room ASAP so we can start with the briefing of the first stages of the war, our tactics and what the imperial guard are going to do while we fight off the orks. You know if your late old Marius wont be happy with us, just like the time we decided to commandeer an ork battle wagon and run over their warboss with it."_ The captain said before Leaving. Kaj Quickly drank the rest of his drink and Proceeded to follow the sergeant. Kaj kept trying to think of a question to ask the sergeant but non sprang to mind. Then one poped up and Kaj couldn’t resist asking “Sergeant Raenor, how much ammo are we going to need?”


----------



## Commissar Ploss

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> “Sergeant Raenor, how much ammo are we going to need?”


"haha, that's a good question my boy. And it really depends on how long you live." the sergeant put his hand on Kaj's shoulder. "Me, i plan on living forever, so i'm sure i'll eat through plenty of ammunition, one bullet for each ork head i see. While you on the other hand, being so new to this probably wont need much ammo at all. haha. they'll be on you like flies to a shit storm! you'll be too preoccupied with hand to hand combat, little pup, i think you needn't worry yourself about ammo."

and with that Raenor waved his hand to usher his squad to follow him to the briefing room. Nodding to the Captain still standing before them, he embraced his brother one more time. "I will see you there then? perhaps we'll meet again over a dispute on which one of us gets to claim the warboss. :laugh:"


----------



## komanko

"*Sergeant Raenor, you know full well i was in the front lines during the last war for the Rexnar system in which we lost our previous captain and mentor Luther Horace, and as if i remember correctly i had to pull your ass out of the fire on several occasions during the war. For instance when we were dropped behind enemy lines to try and assassinate the leader of an orkish tribe that had joined Nazdrek's Waargh and you decided to headbutt the ork sentry instead of putting a bolter round for his skull.*" Said Captain Antarius before slapping Sergeant Raenor at the back with his armoured hand. To his surprise the Sergeant smiled and started laughing, “*It was too hard to keep a straight face for that brother! Did you see the look on the pup's faces! An Ork Stompa couldn't have brought the same reactions! hahaha! priceless! To think we would ever fight with each other! It's great to be able to get the chance to fight along side you again, brother. It's been too long. The orks never saw such destruction like that which we unleashed upon them during the last Rexian crusade.*" The captain then replied "*Its good to see you again old friend, how have you been? I also take it these young pups belong to your squad? If they do then i think the rest of the 4th company go return home and leave you and your squad to deal with the orkish Waargh single handedly.*" He said half joking and half serious. Halfdan switched his vision to the Sergeant to see how he will reply. "*I'm pleased to see you as well dear friend, but i wouldn't cut you out of the equation just yet. and besides, it was you who headbutted that Ork, or did the trauma destroy that memory*!" He said. While the Sergeant was speaking Halfdan noticed that Antarius started looking at each and every one of them, like all high ranking officers he most probably tried to judge their skill and abilities through just a bare look. As the Sergeant finished speaking the Captain turned to him smiling and said "*Now why dont you all introduce yourselves, its always nice to know the names of the newest members to the 4th company, as your most likely be the first ones to get shot at by the Orks*." Without having a second to say anything Raenor added to the Captain’s words, "*aye, do as you're told men, state your names and duty.*"

“*Battle Brother Halfdan Corvnius, at your service Captain.*” He said, introducing himself and saluting. “*I’m looking forward to go to battle with everyone here especially you both(referring to captain and sergeant).*” As others introduced themselves Halfdan waited to see what else will be said and what else will need to be answered. He was anxious before the battle to come as he did not taste the blood of the enemy for a long time. He needed to know how tough the enemy will be as he heard that orks are great in close combat and so was Halfdan. 

After everyone finished introducing themselves the Captain nodded to them and continued to look at them for a moment before turning his gaze to the Sergeant again and saying, “*Well i would suggest you get your squad down to the briefing room ASAP so we can start with the briefing of the first stages of the war, our tactics and what the imperial guard are going to do while we fight off the orks. You know if your late old Marius wont be happy with us, just like the time we decided to commandeer an ork battle wagon and run over their warboss with it.*" Those words made Halfdan even more battle-ready and anxious he could barely contain his excitement from the upcoming battle. The Captain then smiled and shouted the orders to head to the briefing room to everyone in the dining hall before he himself moved out of the hall probably going to the briefing. The Captain had some sort of an aura around him, he was courageous and knew what he was doing and for some reason it made Halfdan feel better and maybe safer in some sort of a way. Knowing that the briefing won’t wait for him Halfdan quickly finished his twenty first jug of ale and got up; he did not feel anything and was sober as any other man. He then made his way to the briefing room hoping to get out of this ship and to battle soon.


OOC: Sorry, its aint the best will improve in the next update.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

“Battle Brother Halfdan Corvnius, at your service Captain.” He said, introducing himself and saluting. “I’m looking forward to go to battle with everyone here especially you both(referring to captain and sergeant).”

After Halfdan sat back down after introducing himself, Marcus stood up and said, "Brother Marcus, Heavy-Weapon Specialist, at your service Battle-Captain. Let me just say it will be an honor to go into battle under your command." After he was done intoducing himself Marcus made the sign of the Aquila and sat back down.

After everyone else was done introducing themselves the Captain ordered everyone to the breifing room. Not wanting to miss anything important, Marcus quickly emtied his ale and headed to the breifing room with Halfdan.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Lets move this on abit, to the main briefing? and soon we will begin the war!

Everyone:

After the entire company is gathered in the main briefing room Captain Antarius stands at the front of the company and looks around before a small smile parts his lips. "Welcome brothers, now that we are all fully gathered i can begin the main briefing about how we are going to combat the threat of the orks. I have already given your sergeants specific orders about where they will be and what missions they will perform, your sergeants shall tell you about these once we make planet fall, or when they have time. Now i shall start the briefing." As the captain says that the lights dim and in front of him a 3D holo-image of the Rexnar system appears, illuminating the captain with a green glow as he steps up towards it.

"We know from the last war against the green-skins that they will be coming out of the warp as close to the planets as they possibly can get. The problem we face, like the last time, is that there are three inhabited planets in the rexnar system, and even with a full company going that only leaves thirty-three marines per planet, which is no-where near enough to beat back the ork waargh!. So our plan is that we will defend the most heavily populated planets against the orks while more reinforcements approach the system. We need to hold out two months for the third company of our own chapter to arrive, along with the fourth company from the Dragon Legion, a successor chapter of the Salamanders." The Captain explains as he watches the 3D holo-image focus on rexnar I and IV. "We will be focusing on Rexnar I and IV while the PDF and two detachments of the imperial guard defend Rexnar II. Due to this our company shall be split into two groups of fifty. One half shall be defend Rexnar I which will be lead by myself, and the second half shall be led by Brother Sergeant Marius." The captain then motions to Sergeant Marius in the front row with the other sergeants.

The Captain then lists of which squads and sergeants will be going with him to Rexnar I, and saying the others will be going with Sergeant Marius to Rexnar IV. Sergeant Raenor's squad is among those going with Sergeant Marius to Rexnar IV along with saying that the Sergeant will brief them on their specific missions when they are planet side. The Captain then dismisses all squads and tells them to gather at their thunder hawks ready for when they enter real space.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After gathering inside of your thunderhawks after the Fury of Dorn enters real space, some chapter serfs make sure your harness is on properly before leaving you. The Fury of Dorn has come out of Warp over Rexnar IV and is preparing to drop off half of the company as the Captain's voice comes over the vox system for all squads landing on Rexnar IV to hear. "We wish you good luck in defending Rexnar IV against the Xenos fellow brothers, should you need to Sergeant Marius or Sergeant Raenor can contact the Fury of Dorn and request evacuation should they believe the planet will fall. Both the Chief Librarian and Revered Brother Falco will be deploying with you. Now make the Xenos scum pay for every inch of ground they gain with a river of blood, and remember: We are the children of the Defender! We are the Sons of Dorn!" Hearing the chapter battle cry you and the entire ship seems to join in with it, along with being inspired to fight to even greater lengths of heroism to stop the orks.

As the Vox unit goes silent the thunderhawk lurches as it leaves the hanger of the Fury of Dorn and makes its way planet side, it will take around thirty minutes to get to your destination so feel free to talk between yourselves and ask your Sergeant any questions you have or get him to explain the battle plan.(ploss i will PM you your squads missions one by one until they are all completed. The first mission ill pm tomorrow).


----------



## High_Seraph

As Heinriech sat at his seat he thought about how to parry the orks weapons in close combat wiith just the back of his chainsword, the very tip of it, blocking with his combat blade then striking at the head with the chainsword and the other myriad moves of defense and offense that flow together while fighting in melee. 

When the rest of his squad approached and sat down Heinriech saluted Sergeant Raenor while ignoring most of his fellow squadmates. Listening to Captain Antarius as he explains the battle plan.

_*"We know from the last war against the green-skins that they will be coming out of the warp as close to the planets as they possibly can get. The problem we face, like the last time, is that there are three inhabited planets in the rexnar system, and even with a full company going that only leaves thirty-three marines per planet, which is no-where near enough to beat back the ork waargh!. So our plan is that we will defend the most heavily populated planets against the orks while more reinforcements approach the system. We need to hold out two months for the third company of our own chapter to arrive, along with the fourth company from the Dragon Legion, a successor chapter of the Salamanders." The Captain explains as he watches the 3D holo-image focus on rexnar I and IV. "We will be focusing on Rexnar I and IV while the PDF and two detachments of the imperial guard defend Rexnar II. Due to this our company shall be split into two groups of fifty. One half shall be defend Rexnar I which will be lead by myself, and the second half shall be led by Brother Sergeant Marius." The captain then motions to Sergeant Marius in the front row with the other sergeants.*_

After the briefing Heinriech asks Sergeant Raenor _"Sir is it true you served with captain Antarius and Sergeant Marius in the same squad?"_ while they walked towards the landing bay.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

As they walk together to the landing bay and board their thunderhawk, Raenor adresses Heinriech's question.

"Yes, that is true. the three of us walked on the fields of battle together. None of us then, the ranks we are now. They are the best that warriors can be, i have seen no one best them, and they have never faltered. I regard their opinions above all others and love them as brothers second only to our Chapter Master and Primarch. You would be right to do the same. Although, i doubt you'll need convincing once you see them in battle."


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

After the breifing was over Marcus huried to his squads arming chamber to gear up. He quickly out on his full armor with the help of a chapter serf. The he pulled his heavy bolter out of his locker and donned the large ammo-pack onto his back and attatched his Heavy bolter to hit. After donning his weapon he attatched his healmet to his belt and set off the hanger buy at a slow but steady gait, for between his armor and his weapon he was carrying a lot of lbs. When he finally reached the hanger he boarded the squads thunderhawk and strapped in. 


When he was all strapped in he called out, "Sgt Raenor sir, what is the terrain that we are going to be fighting on and what is the enemies expected numbers and troops? And what is the objective of our mission sir?"


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Marshal Ragnar said:


> After the breifing was over Marcus huried to his squads arming chamber to gear up. He quickly out on his full armor with the help of a chapter serf. The he pulled his heavy bolter out of his locker and donned the large ammo-pack onto his back and attatched his Heavy bolter to hit. After donning his weapon he attatched his healmet to his belt and set off the hanger buy at a slow but steady gait, for between his armor and his weapon he was carrying a lot of lbs. When he finally reached the hanger he boarded the squads thunderhawk and strapped in.
> 
> 
> When he was all strapped in he called out, "Sgt Raenor sir, what is the terrain that we are going to be fighting on and what is the enemies expected numbers and troops? And what is the objective of our mission sir?"


Raenor regarded Marcus with a smile. "All will be revealed shortly, brother. Besides, i wouldn't want to ruin the surprise. Let me just say that expecting the unexpected is always a safe bet with the Orks. Whatever numbers i give you now, will almost definitely be incorrect. I will brief the entire squad with our objective when we reach the surface of Rexnar IV."


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

Castiel was silent and attentive throughout the briefing, taking note of the rapport with which Sergeant Raenor shared with the company leaders. Their display of comaraderie was encouraging on so many levels to the young battle brother, to know that these heroes had fought and triumphed and survived so many battles before gave Castiel courage and the heart to fight regardless of any impending danger.

The briefing was indeed brief, it seemed only the sergeants were receiving any specific orders. Castiel risked a few glances around while the commander and senior battle brothers conversed, but nobody else was overly troubled so he returned his gaze to the front and waited patiently...

- - - 

Finally sitting aboard the thunderhawk, Castiel gave a nod and a thumbs up as the serf secured the harness to his body. As the serf withdrew, Castiel took a look around at some of the others, his grip tightening on his boltgun as he met eyes with several of the others, finally meeting eyes with the sergeant. Already Raenor had answered several of the astartes` questions, but Castiel could not forget his meeting with the Venerable Dreadnought.

'Sergeant,' Castiel asked. 'Have you ever fought beside Brother Ancient Vladimir? Have you seen the Venerable Dreadnought fight?'

Castiel awaited the sergeant`s reply.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Serpion5 said:


> Castiel was silent and attentive throughout the briefing, taking note of the rapport with which Sergeant Raenor shared with the company leaders. Their display of comaraderie was encouraging on so many levels to the young battle brother, to know that these heroes had fought and triumphed and survived so many battles before gave Castiel courage and the heart to fight regardless of any impending danger.
> 
> The briefing was indeed brief, it seemed only the sergeants were receiving any specific orders. Castiel risked a few glances around while the commander and senior battle brothers conversed, but nobody else was overly troubled so he returned his gaze to the front and waited patiently...
> 
> - - -
> 
> Finally sitting aboard the thunderhawk, Castiel gave a nod and a thumbs up as the serf secured the harness to his body. As the serf withdrew, Castiel took a look around at some of the others, his grip tightening on his boltgun as he met eyes with several of the others, finally meeting eyes with the sergeant. Already Raenor had answered several of the astartes` questions, but Castiel could not forget his meeting with the Venerable Dreadnought.
> 
> 'Sergeant,' Castiel asked. 'Have you ever fought beside Brother Ancient Vladimir? Have you seen the Venerable Dreadnought fight?'
> 
> Castiel awaited the sergeant`s reply.


Raenor smiled, and his eyes flashed with a light unseen. "Simply put, Castiel, this will be a first for both of us. I have never fought side by side with My lauded brother Vladimir, we have always been battlefields apart. But, i have heard stories of his valor and courage, which is second only to that of our Chapter Master. I have even heard tales of his actions before he was placed within the glorious sarcophagi. Those stories were told to my by some of the other oldest and most wise members of our chapter, including our beloved chapter master. It would be glory enough for me to be by his side as he fires his holy weapons. The awe this would induce, i have been told, is unimaginable. you are lucky to be alive to witness this, as am I. Praise be to the Emperor."


----------



## Doelago

As he sat in seat, Inokenti brought his bolter into his hands. The boltgun was a beautiful exemplar, made by the chapters artificers after having reachieved honors for his marksman skills. The weapon had saved his life on several occasions after that, and he regarded it more like a companion than a weapon to him by now. He looked through the scope of the weapon, just to see the face of a servitor in front of him. The little skin that was visible on the servitor was almost pale white, and the rest was covered in metal. Both of its eyes were bionic, red, cold eyes, without any emotion or thought. Whatever intelligence the servitor might once have had, was now long gone. 

The servitor said nothing, instead it just started strapping Inokenti into the safety harness of the Thunderhawk. _As if I could not do that myself_ Inokenti thought. As the servitor had finished, and moved on, Inokenti strapped the boltgun back to its place on his belt. 

Through his helmet, he saw his squad members, strapped in around him. Brother Sergeant Raenor sat a few steps to his left, and Inkenti opened a vox channel to the sergeant, to avoid having to raise his voice over all the others, and asked, _"Brother Sergeant, can we expect any PDF forces to be stationed planet side, or are we on our own?"_


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: (Putting it as everyone is on the thunderhawk)

The thunderhawk starts to shudder slightly as it starts to enter the upper atmosphere of Rexnar IV, the ice world of the Rexnar system. On the way down to the space port you have time to reflect upon your Astartes training, wondering if its really going to be enough to face an entire Waargh! with only fifty marines per planet when entire companies have been last to such Waarghs! before.

As the thunderhawk continues to descent to planets surface the thunderhawk vox unit hisses with static before crackling to life and the voice of the pilot can barely be heard over the sound of the engines. "ETA to the space port, ten minutes." With that the vox goes silent and the thunderhawks interior is once again filled with silence(though you can talk amongst yourselves and continue to ask Raenor questions).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ten minutes later the thunderhawk shudders and jolts as it touches down on the icy platform of the space port. Your support harnesses then unlock allowing you to move about the thunderhawk and depart once you have gathered up all of your wargear. Once you leave the thunderhawk you can see other thunderhawks landing and allowing their cargo to be unloaded. Some have other Astartes leaving them and gather infront of Brother Marius to receive their first orders for the campaign, others are unloading battle tanks such as the Whirlwind, Predators and one of the five chapters Land-raiders.

Sergeant Raenor: Now is the time to brief your squad about their first mission and be on your way. As you explain to them about your mission an astartes rhino transport pulls up beside you which is clearly your ride out of the side and towards your mission.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

"Brother Sergeant, can we expect any PDF forces to be stationed planet side, or are we on our own?"

Raenor had a grim look set upon his features. "As far as anyone has mentioned and as far as i can expect, we're on our own."

"You hear that boys?" he opened the vox channel to the entire squad, "we're on our own." he let the words hang in the confines of the juddering thunderhawk.

--------------------------------------------

as the squad disembarked from the thunderhawk, Raenor turned to face the squad in its entirety. "Gents, we've got a mission ahead of us, one i'm sure you'll be absolutely thrilled to hear about." Raenor met each of their eyes in turn. "Rumors and tactical maps place possible ork scouting parties 100 miles to the south of Rexnar's industrial capitol. Sergeant Marius has ordered us to scout this location and report back to him. Our direct orders are to scout, not engage. So, stay sharp, stay alert, and stay alive." Raenor then raised his fist, "For the glory of the Emperor, we are the Sons of Dorn!"


----------



## Doelago

_"We`re on our own."_

The sergeants words were still on Inokentis mind as he walked down the ramp of the Thunderhawk gunship. The fact that they were alone was not a bad thing, or tactically yes, but it also meant that there was more glory that could be found in the fields of battle. After having walked a few good meters he paused to watch other Gunships touch down around them, unloading everything from Predator battle tanks to Whirlwind artillery. One of the Thunderhawks even carried a Land Rider, of the Achilles pattern. This rare pattern of the almost indestructible Land Rider is armed with the terrible power of a hull mounted Thunderfire canon, and with two multi meltas on each side of the tank. 

His attention turned away from the mighty engine of war when he heard brother sergeant Raeonor speak. 

_"Gents, we've got a mission ahead of us, one i'm sure you'll be absolutely thrilled to hear about." _

The he found the Sergeant staring into his eyes. _"What the hell?"_ he thought as the sergeants eyes moved on.

_"Rumors and tactical maps place possible ork scouting parties 100 miles to the south of Rexnar's industrial capitol. Sergeant Marius has ordered us to scout this location and report back to him. Our direct orders are to scout, not engage. So, stay sharp, stay alert, and stay alive. "For the glory of the Emperor, we are the Sons of Dorn!"_ shouted the Sergeant and raised his fist into the air. Inokenti joined in by raising his fist and shouting, _"*For the Primarch, and the Emperor!*"_


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

There was traffic between Raenor and Inokenti, but Castiel was not paying attention anymore. He bowed his head, chanting to himself the litanies of hate he had heard from the chaplains many times before. Over and over he chanted, rapidly escalating his adrenalin and anticipation of the battle yet to come.

_'You hear that boys?'_ Raenor`s voice interrupted him. _'We`re on our own!'_

'Good.' Castiel said. 'We won`t have to worry about collateral damage then.'

- - -

The thunderhawks touched down a short while later and the astartes disembarked. Castiel followed Sergeant Raenor and the rest of the squad as they moved off a short distance and allowed the other marines to arrange themselves as well. When the last of them had assembled, Raenor spoke.

'Gents, we've got a mission ahead of us, one I'm sure you'll be absolutely thrilled to hear about.'

Raenor looked over the squad members one by one. 

'Rumors and tactical maps place possible ork scouting parties 100 miles to the south of Rexnar's industrial capitol. Sergeant Marius has ordered us to scout this location and report back to him. Our direct orders are to scout, not engage. So, stay sharp, stay alert, and stay alive.'

'Castiel nodded slightly, but in truth he felt tense. He had been greatly looking forward to the fight.

The Sergeant raised his fist and shouted. 'For the glory of the Emperor, we are the Sons of Dorn!' 

Castiel raised his bolter above his head and echoed the warcry.

'FOR DORN!'


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

'You hear that boys?' Raenor`s voice interrupted him. 'We`re on our own!'

Marcus heard this and silently nodded his head. This would mean that he did not need to be so careful in shooting, for there would be no possible friendlies down range. No Friendlies also meant that he would need to keep more aware of his flanks. But Marcus was not worried about that, for he had his brothers with him.

As the Thunderhawk landed and the ramp lowered, Marcus hefted his heavy bolter and disembarked taking a deep breath of the fresh air. He always preferred fresh air over the recycled tinny air that was aboard ships. As he was gazing about watching other thunderhawks land and other Sons of Dorn disembark, when the Sgt started telling them about their mission.

"Gents, we've got a mission ahead of us, one i'm sure you'll be absolutely thrilled to hear about. Rumors and tactical maps place possible ork scouting parties 100 miles to the south of Rexnar's industrial capitol. Sergeant Marius has ordered us to scout this location and report back to him. Our direct orders are to scout, not engage. So, stay sharp, stay alert, and stay alive.

Shit, thought Marcus. He hated scouting missions for it was a little difficult for him so be stealthy while carrying his heavy weapon. And he hardly ever got to shoot it either!!! 

Then the sgt shouted, "For the glory of the Emperor, we are the Sons of Dorn!" shouted the Sergeant and raised his fist into the air. And responded by pumping his fist in the air and shouting 'FOR DORN'.


----------



## High_Seraph

*"You hear that boys we're on our own."*

Heinriech hears this over the squads vox. _Well that just proves I will get to show our Sergeant and Captain what I can do to the foul greenskins._ Heinriech thinks to himself as the Thunderhawk jumps around during the atmospheric entry. When the Thunderhawk sets down Heinriech releases his harness and slowly walks down the ramp letting his helmets targeting array's pick out weaknesses of defensive positions.

*"Gents, we've got a mission ahead of us, one i'm sure you'll be absolutely thrilled to hear about. Rumors and tactical maps place possible ork scouting parties 100 miles to the south of Rexnar's industrial capitol. Sergeant Marius has ordered us to scout this location and report back to him. Our direct orders are to scout, not engage. So, stay sharp, stay alert, and stay alive.*

Heinriech looks around at his fellow sqaudmates when Sergeant Raenor says this most seem fine with the anouncement, however Marcus looks disgruntled about no shooting. _Serves him right always bragging about that damn thing it's useless in close quarters fighting anyways,_ Heinriech thinks to himself with a sardonic smile, _But maybe there is a way to make it so we both get what we want from this mission._

Sergeant Raenor then raised his fist, *"For the glory of the Emperor, we are the Sons of Dorn!"* At that Heinriech punched his fist into the air along with Marcus and said *"For Dorn!"* the grille os his helmet distorting his words so that no emotion remained. Heinriech turns his head to Marcus and opens a private vox channel to him and says *"Well Marcus I know you want to blast the greenskins with your weapon and I want to disembowel them with my chainsword how about if we both find a way toget what we both want during this mission?"*


----------



## komanko

Halfdan marched through the halls of the Fury quickly, although the halls themselves look entirely the same it did not have any effect on Halfdan as he knew the ship, it was his home after all, at least a temporary one if not a permanent. While walking he noticed the steps behind him but paid no attention to them, after all they were probably other company members who were making their way to the briefing room. Halfdan arrived rather quickly at the briefing room “outrunning” most of the other marines due to him not delaying and immediately attending to his duties, so he waited for everyone else to arrived, most of the company arrived together but some came after them staggering to arrive on time. When finally everyone were in the room Captain Antarius walked out of the strictly formed lines and faced the marines, he was smiling, probably excited due to the upcoming battle or just to inspire courage into the men. He took a look at the whole company before finally starting to speak, “*Welcome brothers, now that we are all fully gathered i can begin the main briefing about how we are going to combat the threat of the orks. I have already given your sergeants specific orders about where they will be and what missions they will perform, your sergeants shall tell you about these once we make planet fall, or when they have time. Now i shall start the briefing.*” Exactly when the captain finished talking a 3D holo-image of the Rexnar system appeared and illuminated the captain with a greenish glow which ironically gave him the color of a weird ork.

The captain then started speaking, he told them about the mission and the ork threat, and after finishing his speech about that he informed them that they will be divided into two groups. Each group will be defending a different planet, one Rexnar I and the other Rexnar IV, the mentioning of his home plant made him smile which was extremely rare for him…Many old memories of his came up by that mentioning and it made him feel better about himself, it also made him stronger, he now felt a stronger purpose in this defense mission. Halfdan hoped that he will be sent to his homeplant, a cold hell for some, a haven for others… Halfdan was quite fond on the weather on Rexnar IV after all. As quickly as he started hoping his hopes became real when Antarius said that any squad which was not read by now is sent with Marius to Rexnar IV. Inside is heart he was filled with joy right now. After finishing his latest words and technically duties the captain dismissed them and ordered them to gather at their Thunder Hawks as they are about to enter real space.

As the new orders were issued, Halfdan again, wasted no time at all and started moving himself to the armory to get his things. Upon reaching the armory he went towards his weapons, equipping them in the various places he stored them in and gave them one last clean before taking his leave and heading towards the Thunder Hawk bay. Deciding to save some time Halfdan changed his walk to a slow run and made his way even more quickly to the Thunder Hawk bay, and into his squad’s Thunder Hawk. As everyone finally gathered inside the chapter’s serfs made sure that the harness is properly set before getting out of the Thunder Hawk. A small shake has signaled that they finally breached Real Space from the Warp, everyone were already preparing for the drop when a voice was suddenly heard, “*We wish you good luck in defending Rexnar IV against the Xenos fellow brothers, should you need to Sergeant Marius or Sergeant Raenor can contact the Fury of Dorn and request evacuation should they believe the planet will fall. Both the Chief Librarian and Revered Brother Falco will be deploying with you. Now make the Xenos scum pay for every inch of ground they gain with a river of blood, and remember: We are the children of the Defender! We are the Sons of Dorn*!" Without any doubt in his mind Battle Brother Halfdan shouted “*For the Sons of Dorn!*” and raised his fist in the air. After the Vox unit becomes silent the Thunder Hawk is launched and starts to make its way to Rexnar IV, they still had half an hour before arriving and Halfdan was anxious to arrive at the soon to be battle ground.

After the brief thirty minutes flight the Thunder Hawk finally began to shudder as it started entering the frozen atmosphere of Rexnar IV, looking through the window Halfdan saw it being covered in ice extremely quickly, as in those heights even a space marine would be frozen. Although filled with joy due to the fact that he has now returned to his homeworld to defend it Halfdan felt that it was annoyingly funny that only one company has to hold a whole WAARGH! Although if victorious glory will be endless the odds will be extremely against them and also considering the fact that many were new recruits like Halfdan who didn’t know as many battles as the more experienced ones like Sergeant Raenor and the Captain. Those facts made Halfdan restless while he was giving a thought to what he had learned through the years with the Sons. Calming himself down, Halfdan simulated close combat moves in his head to remove the doubt filled thoughts from his head. 
Paying attention again to his surroundings Halfdan looked through the window at the frozen surroundings of Rexnar IV, it was just as he remembered it, the white color hitting him bright in his eyes, snow and ice surrounding them. Halfdan chuckled; this would be an hard environment for the ill clothed orks and even for any other people who aren’t natives to this world. Something cut him from his thoughts as he started hearing interference in his vox unit until he finally could make out the voice of the pilot from it, “*ETA to… port, ten…*” Those were the words that he successfully interpreted from the interference in the vox, but those were enough to let him know that they were close to the space port now. Soon he will be able to feel the snow and ice under his feet again.

Those ten minutes quickly passed as finally they started to land, another two minutes and the final stutters and shudders of the Thunder Hawk ceased as they successfully landed. Even the space port was filled with ice. As the Thunder Hawk landed the safety harness was automatically removed, and Halfdan freed himself from its grasp and moved on to gather his equipment which was lying near him on the floor of the Hawk. His grenades in place, along with the bolt pistol he now only had to attach his swords. Picking his Chainsword from the floor he attached it to his right hip. He then picked up his final gear, his secondary Chainsword and before putting it in its place he reeved it into life, the sound calmed him down even more, the mechanic rolling of the chain… Shutting the mechanism down Halfdan attached the sword to his back and went out of the Thunder Hawk.

Taking his first step outside, again back at home, Halfdan took off his helm and immediately the intense freezing wind smashed him in the face… As he liked it. His skin became even paler then it regularly was after about five minutes but Halfdan enjoyed every moment as rarely he had the pleasure of visiting freezing worlds like this one. He had a really bad urge of just removing his armor and walking without it but it was a stupid idea which can end up risking his life in such a climate. As he scoured what was going around them he saw other marines answering the orders of their Sergeants, whilst others were unloading various vehicles. Halfdan waited for their Sergeant to brief them on the upcoming mission and he was not disappointed as Raenor quickly gathered himself, adapting to the cold weather and turning to his squad to brief them. ”*Gents, we've got a mission ahead of us, one i'm sure you'll be absolutely thrilled to hear about Rumors and tactical maps place possible ork scouting parties 100 miles to the south of Rexnar's industrial capitol. Sergeant Marius has ordered us to scout this location and report back to him. Our direct orders are to scout, not engage. So, stay sharp, stay alert, and stay alive.*" Raenor then raised his fist in the air and shouted “*For the glory of the Emperor, we are the Sons of Dorn!*” Halfdan joined him in the shout and then nodded to him. He was ready to face the orks, he was ready for honor and glory.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Want you to post for both parts(during rhino ride and after).

Everyone: After boarding the Rhino and takes your places in the seats made to accommodate a space marine you get the idea that it would be wise to check your weapons one last time incase you need to use them on this mission even though it is to scout only and not engage the orks may decide to move and come towards so you will obviously need to defend yourself. The journey to the mission co-ordinates is relatively peaceful as the path there is flat meaning the ride itself is comfortable, there was no sighting of green skins on the way to the target location and the rhino transport kept you all out of the freezing winds of Rexnar IV. While on the way feel free to talk amongst yourselves about what you think about the up coming war, try to get some more information from Sergeant Raenor about the previous war for the Rexnar system, or merely sit there boasting to your squad mates about the number or orks you are going to kill and about taking on Warboss Nazdrek himself.

(First part of your post should be to do with the above)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone: After awhile the rhino transport slowly grinds to a halt as you reach the location of where you are going to be scouting around for the orks. Disembarking from the Rhino you find yourself ontop of a frozen plateau surrounded by mountains, directly infront of you is a slope that slowly and gradually descends down into the valleys between the mountains where you get the feeling the orks are currently located but where exactly you do not know. Your mission is to go down into the valleys between the mountains and search for the ork scouting force which is rumored to comprise of around one hundred orks. The rhino transport then turns around and heads back to the city as it will be of no use to the squad while they are searching for the orks in the valleys.

Sergeant Raenor: It is your mission to lead your squad in search of the ork scouting force located somewhere within the mountains, the driver of the rhino transport has told you that he is returning to the city as the Rhino will stick out too much and that you should contact him when you need pick up. You should lead your squad down the slope and into the valley to start your search for the orks, as your members are technically still fresh from the 10th company(scouts) they should remember how to do so quietly though it may be a good idea to stress the importance of the DO NOT ENGAGE part of the mission briefing.

OOC: Set off down the slope and go searching for the orks, within the next 1-3 updates the action/fighting will start.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

Castiel followed the squad into the Rhino transport, taking a seat between Inokenti and Halfdan. The sergeant was the last to enter and would be the first to lead, and as Raenor took his seat the vehicle rumbled into life. As the constant thrumming of the engines reverbeated through the cramped chamber, Castiel took it upon himself to inspect his weapons, a liberty also taken by most other members of the squad. 

His first act was to check the magazine feed on his bolter. Several times he removed and replaced, ensuring the feed was functioning smoothly. Then he checked the rack and slide, the safety, tested the weight and grip in his hands and finally gave a quick inspection of the knife at his leg holster. If it was orks, it seemed an inevitability that at least some of them would manage to get close. He had no doubt he`d be needing this blade...

- - -

Castiel kept pretty much to himself for the duration of the ride, answering only the occasional question of whether or not he was nervous. After a time the vibrations in the floor began to lessen, and soon after the vehicle came to a halt. Castiel rose to his feet and followed the other squad members out into the open, his bolter held at the ready. They were atop an icy field on a mountain overlooking a valley. Castiel took a position not too far from the initial perimiter and awaited further instruction. Glancing over his shoulder, he saw a brief exchange between the sergeant and the Rhino driver before the transport turned and rumbled away. 

Castiel gave one last sweep, confident that the area was reasonably secure before turning and awaiting Sergeant Raenor`s instructions.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Marcus heard Heinriech say to him,"Well Marcus I know you want to blast the greenskins with your weapon and I want to disembowel them with my chainsword how about if we both find a way toget what we both want during this mission?"

"Your on Heinriech, Ill cover your keister while you charge them! And maybe there will be a few wounded for you to finish off." Marcus shouted back with burst of laughter, "But I have faced these aliens before brother, and im sure that both of us will get the kills and action that we desire. But let us see who kills more! What do you say? Do you feel up to a little competition? or do you think that me and my little gun here will out do you?!!

While the rest of the squad entered the Rhino Marcus quickly checked his belt feel for his Heavy Bolter and swiveled at the waist and moved his torso around swinging his gun in all directions to ensure that he had full maneuverability and that the feed wasn't caught. He then entered the Rhino and took the last seat across from Sgt Reanor so that he could quickly get out and bring his weapon to bear on the enemy to cove the rest of the squad as the departed their transport. 

During the ride Marcus pulled the charging handle on the bolter several times to ensure that the ejector port was clear and wouldn't jam on him, and then asked Sgt Reanor, "Any more info on the mission sarge?" 

When the Rhino finally stopped and dropped the rear ramp, Marcus jumped out as soon as the ramp hit the ground and stepped to the left sweeping his heavy bolter from side to side searching for any possible threats. He would zoom in with his optical target reticule in his helmet at any possible location that an enemy could be hiding and then moving on. When he he was convinced that there was no immediate threat in the area, he relaxed his stance and waited for the Sgt to give their final briefing before they started their recon.


----------



## komanko

Halfdan entered the Rhino nearly last after surveying his homeworld another time, it was unexplainably nice to come back to this wretched hellhole. As he entered the Rhino he noticed that no modifications were made, it was a standard Rhino. It would have been wiser to equip the vehicle with something that would help it move away snow and ice so the ride will be quicker and smoother yet none thought about this apparently. Taking his seat at the right side of his Sergeant Halfdan began checking his weapons; he did not pay any special attention to others as he needed to be calm before the gathering storm which will hit them soon. He knew that his Chainsword’s worked as he checked them about five times already but he did not check his bolt pistol even ones, maybe he just neglected it as he thought that all orks will fight in hand to hand combat but either way he completely forgot about it. Halfdan performed the regular routine in his bolt pistols checks and then when he was finally satisfied he put it back to its place near his left hip. 

Finally when everyone was ready the sergeant signaled the driver and the Rhino began moving. The ride was pretty quick and easy, no unusual setbacks and no blocks in their path. Maybe they will have luck after all and this will remain a scout mission and not a fight for survival. Most of the way to the coordinates Halfdan spent by looking through the windows to scan for any movements but he saw none, it was like there were no orks on the planet, and orks were pretty easy to see. Turning from the window and looking at the squad he was in he that some were talking while others asking question so he waited patiently until everyone finished asking Raenor questions and then he asked a question himself, “*Out of interest, is it possible for the orks to survive in such a climate with their light cloths?*” He waited for the Sergeant to answer his question or just a shrug from him.

The Rhino continued rolling on and on and after a while it stopped, they have arrived. Everyone started exiting the vehicle and the last to leave was Halfdan. When he exited the Rhino he stretched out as the Rhino was not made for such large proportion marines like him and he had to bend a little to sit inside it. The wind was blowing quite strongly and luckily it hid any sounds that the Rhino or the squad made while disembarking. Halfdan looked at his surroundings, they were all standing on a frozen plateau and surrounded by big, pointy, ice filled mountains, taking a few steps forward Halfdan nearly fell down as a viciously long slope revealed itself to him, and he felt like he was losing his touch… This would have never happened to him while he was living here, because something like that would have costed him his life. The extremely long slope was leading to what seemed to be like some sort of a secret valley between the mountains, and Halfdan got the feeling that the orks were staying there.

Halfdan knew that the mission was to find an ork scouting party which supposedly consisted of one hundred orks and then report back to base without being discovered. As he did not want to override Sergeant Raenor’s command abilities Halfdan waited silently until the Sergeant came to them and finally led them down, this happened not before the Sergeant spoke with their driver and probably sending him off as the Rhino quickly departed from sight and went back to base.

P.S I know it’s a crap post, sorry about that…
F


----------



## High_Seraph

As Heinriech stood facing his brother Marcus voxed back *"Your on Heinriech, Ill cover your keister while you charge them! And maybe there will be a few wounded for you to finish off. But I have faced these aliens before brother, and im sure that both of us will get the kills and action that we desire. But let us see who kills more! What do you say? Do you feel up to a little competition? or do you think that me and my little gun here will out do you?!!* Heinriech himself laughed at that before replying, _"Yes I'm sure you will but who will save you when they get to close for your little gun is useless? It certainly won't be me if you lay down suppresive fire on the foul greenskins while I gloriuosly charge them down."_ continuing laughing over the link Heinriech boards the rhino and sits in between his brothers and begins checking his weapons and equipement.

Ejecting the clip of his bolter and slapping it back in to check if any obstruction had gotten into it during the brief time he spent outside, sighting down the barrel and working the ejection port manually to see if anything was wrong with it and to make sure it wouldn't jam on him. After checking his bolter Heinriech shifted his bulk around and unsheathed his beloved chainsword and intensively ran his eyes and left hand along it checking for any flaws or defects which would most likely kill him if they happened during the brutal close quarters combat the orks preffered. *Nothing is as perfect as this!* Heinriech thinks to himself marveling at his chainsword.

When the rhino came to a complete stop and Heinriech grabbed his bolter and followed his brothers out into the windy pass of the mountains. As he stepped onto the snow Heinriech takes a position at the side of the rhino and kneels there waiting for Sergeant Raenor to give the squad orders. Looking around Heinriech wonders where the orks could be and how best to complete the mission and earn recognition from his sergeant and Captain.

(ooc: sorry about the late post real life got in the way. Damn real life.)


----------



## Doelago

Inokenti sat on the left side of the Rhino, closest to the rear hatch. When the others begun checking their weapons, he did nothing but attach a second mag at the side of the bolter to make it faster to reaload. He had done all the preparations and blessings for the weapon onboard the gunship hours before, and he did not feel a need to do it again. Instead, he quietly chanted the prayer of safe return out on the comlink. 

"_O Eternal Emperor,
Who Alone watches us..._"

He begun, and bowed his head. 

"_And rules the tides and stroms,
Be compassionate to your servants,_"

He continued, and performed the sign of the aquila over his chest. 


"_Preserv us from the perils of the warp,
That we may be safeguard to the domain of men!_"

-----

The Rhino hatch opened, and Inokenti quickly exited the vehicle. He crouched down on the left side of the hatch, and scanned the surrounding area through the targeting site of his boltgun. _Clear_, he thought, but never voiced his opinion, instead waiting for a accurate Auspex scan of the surrounding area. After all, he only knew what he saw, and what he saw was not to be taken for sure. When he was sure that there were no threats, he lowered his boltgun, just as the Rhino went off. He watched it for a moment, before voxing the sergeant, _"Brother Sergeant, I have run a visual scan, no Xenos sighted."_


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Raenor remained silent for most of the remainder of the ride. Except to acknowledge the questions of both Halfdan, and Marcus with a mere shrug. He was too deep in internal contemplation of their mission to regard them any more sincerely.

-------------------------

As the rhino came to a stop, Raenor had a brief chat with the driver to confirm that they would be without extraction until called for.

Grimly, he lowered the hatch and, gun up, sweeping his surroundings, he stepped out onto the frozen waste. 

"Brother Sergeant, I have run a visual scan, no Xenos sighted." Inokenti voxed. 

only then did Raenor lower his weapon. 

he turned back to the squad behind him. who were preforming various steps of preparation. "Boys," he said, "the orks are below us, supposedly so..." 

"We have an obligation to the chapter to follow the orders we've been given, even though i know that you all want to get your fix of ork blood, it will have to wait, there will be plenty of fighting later on for you to slake your revenge. If you have to, emperor forbid, defend yourself, do it as quietly as possible, knives only. Do not fire, even if fired upon. I can't stress that enough, it has been estimated that there are at LEAST 100 orks down in the valley, and we're but a squad of the Emperor's chosen, albeit enough, to handle such a minisucle threat, we are outnumbered greatly and will most likely take casualties. i don't want that, and the chapter doesn't need that. Do not engage, do not fire. we scout we win, we walk home unscathed."

he turned back to the slope on the opposite side of the plateau.

"Now, lets get a move on." Sergeant Raenor led his squad down the slippery frozen slope. Down, into the dark deapths of the valley.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Going to push this forward abit.

Everyone: After setting off down the slope into the valley you all remain on guard as you continually sweep the surrounding vicinity every ten minutes before continuing on through the valley. During this time you decide it is best to keep Vox silence incase the orks do have some form of listening device, luckily like all marines you are trained in the use and understanding of battle-command hand signals. Walking for an entire hours the squad finds itself in a large valley with two sheer mountain ranges either side, the valley itself is wide enough for five warhound titans to walk through side by side and has quite alot of large boulders and rocks which are easily bigger than a space marine.

While walking through his boulder and icicle filled valley you all start to hear the noise of loud engines and bestial shouts and war cries, quickly looking down the valley you can see black smoke rising into the air and getting closer and closer, it would be wise to get into cover ASAP and remain hidden while slowly moving closer. Looking around you can see that the only cover is the large ice boulders so it would be wise to find one large enough and hide behind one of them along with maybe taking up a firing position.

Sergeant Raenor: Upon seeing the smoke at the end of the valley getting closer, along with the sound of engines and war cries you should get your squad of ten marines(5 players, 5 npc's) into cover as quickly and as quietly as you can while you yourself should try and get a visual on the target so you know what your dealing with and can best lead your squad.(ill let you all know what it is during the update after you have done some scouting)

Battle Brother Argus Kramer (NPC) is now laying down on his front inbetween two huge boulders with his bolter pointed out of the gap.

NBattle Brother Demetrius Logan (NPC) runs behind a boulder and crouches down with his back placed against the boulder and has his head turned to the side so he can see around the side of it.

Battle Brother Stern Thengel (NPC) is simply crouched inside a small cave to the right with his bolter ready and aimed at the approaching smoke.

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius (NPC) is inside the cave with Stern.

Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon (NPC) is crouched behind a boulder like Logan is with his fingers gently drumming against the side of his multi-melta before he stops and looks at Sergeant Raenor for further orders.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

Upon Raenor`s command, Vagon took up a position a short distance behind Brother Gaius and followed at a steady pace, the rest of the squad keeping an evenly spaced formation as they descended into the valley. They were on constant alert, eyes and visors shifting constantly as they moved. 

- - - 

It had been well over an hour now, and Castiel was beginning to feel a little on edge. Surely they should have found _something_ by now? Castiel shook his head in concern and disappointment. 

'This doesn`t feel right.' He voxed to the squad. 'Orks usually make noise don`t they? I thought they`d infested this area... Something`s not right.'

Ahead of him, Gaius gave a low chuckle. 

'Sergeant?' Castiel called, ignoring the jibe. 'Has it ever been known for orks to spring an ambush?'

Following the sergeant`s answer, Castiel began to pay closer attention to his surroundings. They were close, he could feel it in his gut, and Castiel refused to be taken by surprise. Not by a lesser foe. Especially not by an ork...

- - - 

It was not much longer before they heard them. Ahead in the valley, there could be heard the roar of tortured engines and the bellowing of orkish chanting. 

'Are they... racing?!' Castiel asked nobody in particular, before following Raenor`s orders and searching for the nearest viable cover. He saw Gaius and Stern hide inside a small cave and Brother Logan was just to the side of a large boulder. 

Seeing another clump of rocks nearby, Castiel jumped and landed lightly on the other side before ducking into a prone position. Beckoning to his nearby brothers to come closer, he primed his boltgun and propped it against the small improvised barricade and awaited the sergeant`s orders...


----------



## High_Seraph

Rising from his knee Heinriech takes a postion behind Castiel and follows his brothers pace down into the valley. Constantly looking around for signs of the foul greenskin Heinriech keeps himself busy never ceasing his heads movement.

---------
An hour had passed before Castiel voxed the squad with, *'This doesn`t feel right. Orks usually make noise don`t they? I thought they`d infested this area... Something`s not right.'*

_"Castiel shut-up the orks may have radios or something out to pick up vox."_ Heinriech tells him irritably.

--------

When Heinriech was looking up at the right cliff to see if any orks were there he heard a roar of tortured engines growing louder dropping to his right knee Heinriech sighted down his bolter. Looking towards his front he sees smoke rising from what could only be ork vehicles. As heinriech followed Castiel towards the boulder Heinriech could hear the orks chanting something in their foul language.

Jumping over the boulder Heinriech lands in a crouch and removes his chainsword in one motion. Laying himself two feet to the right of Castiel and reverantly places his chainsword in easy reach.


----------



## Doelago

As the squad walked down the icy valley, Inokenti constantly scanned the slopes at the sides of the valley. He had set the targeting scope of his boltgun on highest sensitivity, and it kept looking on target after target, but none of them were Greenskins, just animals. The silience was starting to disturb him, as most of the communication happened with hand signals, and only a few words were spoken during the trip down the valley. 

---

After hours of walking, he started hearing engine sounds, accompanied by bestial war cries. He was not the only one to hear the approaching threat, and as one the squad was diving for cover behind large boulders of ice and stone. As the squad spreads out in the area, Inokenti follows brother Asteroth behind a boulder. Asteroth is crouched with his back towards the boulder, his hands eagerly gripping the large multi melta he is carrying. Inokenti crouched down and took firing positions. He looked through the sight of his boltgun, his finger on the trigger, and awaited futher orders.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

With Sgt Reanor ordering tem to head into the valley, Gaius took position near the middle of the squad and started marching doen the hill scanning from side to side with his enhanced targetting optices that was installed in his helmet. After a couple hrs of walking the squad came into a clearing with several large boulders. Gaius heard Castiel vox the squad saying, 'This doesn`t feel right. Orks usually make noise don`t they? I thought they`d infested this area... Something`s not right.' With Henriech quickly replying, "Castiel shut-up the orks may have radios or something out to pick up vox." 

Gaius couldnt help but throw in some humor and pick on Henriech and said, "Whats wrong brother, we can 'handle' the orks if they come. Well most of us can" (refering that Halfdan was missing a hand)

Shortly after he said that they heard the orks ahead in there miserabe vehicle contraptions, and they all ran for cover. Gaius took cover in a small cave with Stern and voxed him saying, "Get the ones if tey come to close Brother Stern, if they can!!" He then hunkered down to await either orders or the orks.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

"quit your incessant yapping! all of you! It's difficult enough to get any sense of direction with this blasted wind and snow. keep sharp, they're here, you'll see."

--------------------------------------

sure enough, they did see. well, more or less. The noise was the first thing. It crept up upon them amongst the snow. muffled as it was due to the blizzard like conditions. Engines thrummed and beasts grunted or spoke, Raenor couldn't distinguish the two. Nor did he care to.

Raenor quickly ordered his entire squad into cover amongst the boulders and the small mouth of a cave close by with three concise hand gestures and a single vox click. That was enough.

He glanced about to make sure his squad was suitably covered, and then made the decision to open up the vox channel again. "Asteroth, keep your fingers off the trigger of that weapon of yours. do not use it unless i order you to, directly. stay in that cave. the last thing we want is a beacon of heat and noise saying 'come kill us!!!'...you understand?" he waited for his mulit-melta operator to respond. 

"The rest of you stay put, we're here to observe, not engage. i want bolters maglocked to holsters. Knives only. I am going to move up to observe. Inokenti, give me your auspex, i want to run scans of their formations."

Raenor waited for Inokenti as he made to move up and observe........................


----------



## komanko

After a while they all moved on, going down the slope from the position they were before. They continued moving towards the inner valley. Halfdan felt at home, he slowly regained hold habits like stepping as lightly as possible on the thin ice. Around them a storm began to grow and formulate, this could work to their advantage as it will hide them from the orks line of sight and will hopefully hide any hit marks that they leave. Halfdan was on guard as did everyone else, they were looking around all the time trying to spot anything wrong in the surroundings, it looked like they were all paranoid but with orks no one could know what exactly to expect although most of the time a head on charge is to be expected.

They continued moving for another hour or so, traveling deeper and deeper into the valley. It was decided to silence the vox and keep the commands to hand movements just in case to counter any ork listening devices that they might be using. After the one hour long walk, they finally arrived at the center of the valley, it was larger than it looked from afar. It could literally fill five warhound titans in it. This meant that the ork force could be huge, the valley itself also presented a lot of possible cover even for space marines as boulders larger than an average space marine could be seen everywhere it was a good place for cover and a great tactical position to fight ork hordes from but their mission was to scout not to attack so it did not matter.

They continued moving into the central part of the valley plain yet soon something interfered with the sound of the snowstorm, in between the howling winds the roar of engines could be heard, shouts and roars and thus they continued moving forward and after another five minute walk they finally saw it. They saw the black smoke upon the grayish sky, they all knew that they have arrived at the orkks base’s surroundings as only ork vehicles could make so much noise and smoke… As they continued moving forward to get a better viewpoint of the ork encampment the voices started to strengthen and to get louder and soon the brutish and blunt language of the orks could be heard. As the base was finally in sight they all moved to cover everyone taking cover around rocks and some in a nearby cave. Halfdan which was quite larger than most marines walked slowly towards the squad members and laid on the snow covered ground. He knew that none could penetrate such a snowstorm and actually see the marines walking nearby, it was also better to lie on the snow as it would cover much of the heat that his body emits. 

Getting to cover near the Sergeant he whispered, “*Sir, I think it will be a good idea to cover ourselves with snow so it would be harder to detect us with any thermal weaponry or sensors.*” As he suggested that he started doing that himself, he felt safer when his body wasn’t discharging huge amount of heat in a snow storm. They all sat there and waited and soon the Sergeant commanded them to put megalock all bolters and to holster them, it was a wise choice as many marines seemed to trigger happy and one shot could mean their death while so close to the orks. The Sergeant then continued and said that he is going to move onward and also added that only knives are allowed. Sadly Halfdan did not have one nor did he needed one when he had to chainswords so he just holstered all his weapons and his hands were now free. He then laid on the ground and waited for any news from the slowly moving away Sergeant.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: The sounds of engines and orkish war-cries becomes louder as you take up hiding positions in the valley. After a few more moments something red, black and green explodes into view. Looking closely you can see that it is some form of war buggy carrying four orks inside of it. The buggy itself is pained mostly red with a few spots of black paint. Shortly after the buggy appears more red buggys and even orkish war-trucks start to appear, all of them carrying shouting and chanting orks that seem to be enjoying the ride along with racing each other. One other thing should be noted that every single vehicle the orks are using has weapons mounted on them, be they crude machine guns, rocket launchers, and even the occasional bolter. The orkish convoy of vehicles starts to get closer and closer until they eventually start to drive past all of you without taking any notice, more interested in racing each other towards the city.

Castiel: After doing what Sergeant Raenor says by magna-locking your bolter away you draw your combat knife as using your bolter would give away your location and that means the entire ork horde that is currently driving past the entire squad would turn around and attack you. Looking around you can see that the other members of the squad are doing the same by placing their bolters and/or bolt pistols away and drawing their combat knives. Unlike some of the other members in the group you do not wear a helmet so you have to deal with the foul stench of the Xenos Scum. (React accordingly to the smell of the orks, and fumes of the engines)

Heinriech: Placing your bolter away you slowly draw your combat knife because even if the engines of the ork vehicles are very loud, the buzz of a chain-sword may alert them to your presence here. To your left you can see Castiel not looking so well due to the combined smell of the Orks and their vehicle's engines, thankfully you are spared with not having to deal with it yourself as you decided to wear a helmet on this mission. Giving a quick look around you can see that the others are placing away their bolters and drawing their knives except for Halfdan who has no other close range weapons save for his chain swords.

Castiel and Heinriech: While both laying down behind the boulder there is a loud explosion above your heads as an Orkish war buddy slams into the ice boulder showering your armour with bits of ice and rock, making small pinging noises as they bounce off harmlessly, before flying over head before landing several meters away. (React accordingly. Are you alarmed by the sudden explosion of noise? do you almost get up and start attacking? what do you do?)

Inokenti: Magna-locking your bolter into its holster you decide to draw both your combat knife and your bolt pistol(just incase). Upon hearing the Sergeant's order to not touch his Multi-Melta you get the feeling Brother Asteroth isn't happy as you went through training with him you know how much he prizes using it. Maybe you should give him a small pat on the shoulder or something to make him feel better. Looking around you can't really tell what is happening to the other squad members as you are the furthest back. After a few moment's you hear an explosion up ahead along with the grunts and shout's of orks. (What do you do? As you aren't able to see what happened you need to decide what you do)

OOC: Marshal Ragnar, you play Marcus remember? Not Gaius xD. ill go with that you have taken cover inside of the save with Gaius and Stern ok?
Marcus: Taking cover in the cave with both Stern and Gaius you crouch further back in the save as your heavy bolter makes you slightly easy to see thanks to its massive ammo pack on your back. Looking out of the cave you can see the other squad member's placing their bolters and bolt pistols away and drawing their combat knives after a message from Sergeant Raenor. Magna-locking your heavy bolter onto your back you draw your combat knife but feel slightly nervous as you prefer to have your heavy bolter in your hands instead of the combat knife. Outside you can hear a small explosion of ice and rock along with the curses and grunt's of Orks. (What do you do? Do you charge out? Or remain inside the cave and see what Stern and Gaius do?)

Sergeant Raenor: After crouching behind a boulder Battle Brother Halfdan comes to join you and gives you some advice on how you may reduce your heat signature. Whether you use it and relay it as an order to your squad is up to you. Before Inokenti has the chance to give you a reading from his Auspex the orks come into view(read the everyone post at the top). Looking out from behind the boulder your Bionic eye clicks slightly as it zooms into the approaching ork war convoy and you notice something horribly horribly wrong. The information you were given was completely in-accurate as there isn't simply one to two hundred orks in this group. There more or less six hundred of them all heading towards the capital city with their war machines. As the orks start to drive pass you, you realize that you won't be able to get back to the city in-time to warn the defenders so you may have to risk a Vox Transmission after the orks have passed you completely. For now it would be best to lie low and gather tactical information on what this horde of orks has in its arsenal along with making sure all of your squad members keep a cool head. Behind you, you can hear an explosion of ice and rock, looking back you can see one of the war buggys has slammed into and jumped over the boulder that Castiel and Heinriech were hiding behind, you can only hope they and the rest of your squad does nothing about the sudden noise.

Halfdan: Laying next to Sergeant Raenor partially covered in snow you have no choice but to wait as the ork convoy of vehicles drives pass blissfully unaware that there is a squad of Space Marines hiding in their midst. Around you, you can see that Sergeant Raenor is looking at what kind of weapons the orks are using on their vehicles and have armed themselves with. To the other side of you, you can see a very large War-Trukk drive past with the heads of twenty orks just showing out of the top of it, the trukk itself appears to be armed with several scavenged missile launchers, and two heavy bolters which must of been looted during the last war. You may want to tap Sergeant Raenor on the shoulder then point it out to him as he may of missed it, as that Trukk could do alot of damage. Behind you, you can hear an explosion of ice and rock, looking back you can see one of the war buggy's has slammed into and jumped over the boulder that Castiel and Heinriech were hiding behind. (Like the others react accordingly).

Battle Brother Argus Kramer remains where he is, completely un-phased by the loud explosion of ice and rock as he merely awaits his Sergeants orders. He also has his combat knife in his left hand and his bolter partially held in his right as Sergeant Raenor knows he can trust Argus not to go trigger happy.

Battle Brother Demetrius Logan sits down with his back against the boulder he was hiding behind. He has completely covered himself in snow and wouldn't be seen if it wasn't for the dark red lens of his helmet, and his bolter sticking out in the snow. His bolter is currently aimed towards the direction of where the orks are headed, towards the capital.

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Stern Thengel remain inside of the small cave with Marcus. Their bolters have been magna-locked into their holsters and are currently awaiting further orders from their Sergeant. Like Argus they don't react to the noise of the buggy crashing into he boulder. 

Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon sighs as he follows the Sergeants order and Magna-locks his Multi-Melta to his back along with drawing his combat knife and remains where he is awaiting Raenor's next orders.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

"hold..." Raenor whispers into the vox. "hold..." he could hear the explosion of rock and ice and he knew that was the boulder that two of his squad were behind. one could only hope that they did not jump up and start attacking. 2 vs. 600 was never a good idea...

"there are well over 600 of them...stay. put." he whispered still. "Inokenti, i need an auspex reading. one ping only, please. one. ping. only. I need to see where their largest vehicle is, the fuel tanker. here's hoping it's in the rear..."

Risking another vox transmition Raenor added "Brother's in the cave, swing back around. hugging the boulders and once the convoy is past, clear Castiel and Heinriech from the detrius. Then all of you," he opened up the full-squad vox, "meet with me we're going to get behind this convoy."


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

Reluctantly, Castiel mag-locked his bolter and drew his knife as per the sergeant`s orders. Risking a quick glance to either side, it seemed that everyone was doing the same. His heartbeat intensified slightly at the idea of being attacked, would this one knife really be enough to stave off the endless number of orks that would come if they were discovered? 

Pushing such ludicrous thoughts to the back of his mind, Castiel stayed silent and waited. As he watched, he took note of the enemy`s number and armoury. It was as he feared; discovery would bode ill for them indeed... 

And then they got closer. Castiel had to fight the urge to retch. Even though his physiology was equipped to deal with far worse than this, Castiel was relatively young by astartes standards and had yet to experience the limits of his enhanced lungs. The crude oil that fuelled the orkish vehicles was an assault on his senses, and he could almost swear that some if not most of the beasts had taken to relieving themselves on the go. 

Despite all this, Castiel held firm. Heinriech held position well beside him and Castiel was not about to make himself look weak. 

Suddenly the roar of an engine was right on top of them and the shape of something resembling a massive oversized bike sailed over top of them. It collided heavily with the cliffside above where Heinriech and Castiel were hiding, raining shards of ice, rock and metal down upon the two of them. As the buggy bounced and landed nearby, a large portion of the cliff was shattered and Castiel was left half buried by rubble. 

'Are they attacking us?!' He hissed, trying to whisper. 'Have we been seen?' 

Without even waiting for a reply, Castiel began to shift some of the rubble from his legs. Pushing aside a man sized boulder that had pinned his leg, he began to stand...


--- --- ---


----------



## Doelago

Inokenti locked hos bolter to his belt, picked up his knife, and against orders, he took his bolt pistol as well, just in case. He had been about to throw the Auspex scanner over to the sergeant, but he never got the chance, as ork vehicles drove past them at insane speeds in great flocks. They had to be in their hundreds.

Behind him brother Asteroth was in the process of locking his Multi-melta to his belt. They had went through training together, served in the same squad since joining the chapter as young aspirants all those years ago, and Inokenti knew that Asteroth prized nothing above the use of his bellowed weapon. 

_*"Inokenti, i need an auspex reading. one ping only, please. one. ping. only. I need to see where their*_... There was a second of static, ... _*largest vehicle is, the fuel tanker. here's hoping it's in the rear..."*_

Inokenti gave a light punch on Asteroths shoulder with his fist to gain his attention, and smiled before whispering, _"Cover my back, will you?_.

Inokenti crouched and held his bolt pistol at rest. The auspex scanner hung from his belt, and he did not want to remove it from where it sat, so he started the scan with the back of his knife. A few clicks, and the scanner was flashing as it picked up contacts that passed by him. If he was to find anything, he needed to search for the biggest targets, so he zoomed out and set the scan to find the biggest masses. After a few seconds, the screen was flashing slowly, but surely, a few contacts there and there. The first one passed right in front of him, a battlewagon, and a second one passed moments later. The third one was bigger, and moved slower. It was at the rear of the ork horde. 

_*--- Sergeant, the scan is clean, two hundred meters, and closing from the rear. What are your orders? ---*_ 

Seconds later Inokenti heard an explosion up ahead of his position, followed by the grunts of orks. He could not see the exact location of the crash from where he was crouching, but what if some of his brothers had been spotted and forced to fight? He took a deep breath, and calmed himself, waited a few seconds, listening and trying to understand what was going on.


----------



## High_Seraph

Mag-locking his bolter Heinriech drew his combat knife with a wry smile thinking to himself, *Well at least it's not my bolter but still not my chainsword.* Looking over at Castiel, Heinriech sees him start to retch as the ork vehicles get closer and closer the smell of them apparently very bad. Looking at the convoy Heinriech counts numerous vehicles holding several dozen orks. 

*By the Emperor there's more than one hundred orks here!* Heinriech says to himself. As this thought finishes he hears a roar of a tortured engine rev towards its limit and looks up to see a black shaped object right in front of him smashing into the boulder raining bits of ice, snow and metal over him and Castiel. Heinriech ducked into a ball throwing his arms around his head in an attempt to protect it from any falling debris. Despite his efforts a piece of metal boucned off his helmet hard enough to cause static over the view. Shaking the snow and ice off himself Heinriech hears Castiel say *'Are they attacking us?! Have we been seen?'* Reaching for him Heinriech gropes blindly while his helmet's sensors reassert the landscape.

_"Castiel it wasn't an attack keep your voice down brother. You will not compromise this mission unless I do it first."_ Heinriech says quickly and in a low voice over his helmets speaker. Grabbing Castiel's arms Heinriech pulls him back to the ground.


----------



## komanko

Halfdan was laying low near the Sergeant when the voices and the sounds became stronger and louder. It was not long before the rough sounds of the orkish engines could be heard as long as the chanting and shouting of orks. Risking a peek Halfdan raised his head from the snowy ground and looked up, his face war probably white as the snow he was covered in as a result from planting his face into the snow itself. As he raised his head he saw orks, lots of them, to make things worse they were using transport buggies and even several war-trucks, luckily they were too busy shouting and chanting to pay attention to the laying space marines, not to mention they decided to race each other on the icy ground which was never smart and secretly Halfdan hoped that at least some of the transports will be destroyed while the orks will be busy racing… Looking more closely through the constant whips of wind and snow Halfdan managed to see the pattern on the ork machines, most of them were painted red with spots of black but some had more black to them, Halfdan did not know if it was a result of different passengers on those trucks or just the ork’s advanced intellect… Taking one final look before planting his face at the ground again Halfdan saw more war-trucks passing all armed to cause serious havoc, turning his head to the other side he saw an extremely dangerous truck, it was filled with scavenged missiles and launchers. If the Sergeant did not see it Halfdan had to inform him of that truck as it would cause serious damage. Thus Halfdan slowly moved towards the Sergeant, trying not to be detected by the surrounding orks and finally after reaching him he tapped his shoulders and pointed at the slowly moving away truck which was filled with missiles, he said no word and let the Sergeant understand his fears.

Suddenly something alarmed Halfdan, a smash was heard and bits of ice flew all around, taking a look back Halfdan saw one of the orkish war buggies, as he expected the terrain was already doing its job as that buggy smashed into one of the boulders which covered the squad but then it luckily speeded up and managed to jump over the boulder and land several meters away leaving the squad with no harm done to them. What was to be done next was a good question, they would not have time to return to the city and warn the others, and a vox transmission will be extremely risky as it will alarm any ork if he uses a device to detect such a transmission. Their situation was problematic at best and the lives of many were in risk due to them having no proper way of communication. Yet there was always hope as an idea burst into Halfdan’s mind, he waited for the orks to pass on until they could not be heard, nor the chanting nor the sound of loud engines. 

Tapping the Sergeant’s shoulder again he whispered, “*I have an idea… We can minimize the risk of us being detected while still sending a transmission back to the city by doing one of two. We can first try and make an extremely short four worded communication with the driver who got us here, maybe he still didn’t make it back to base which means the establishment of a line would be shorter or we can always try getting violent by infiltrating the ork compound down there and looking for a device to transmit there.*” Halfdan awaited the Sergeant’s decision yet one thing remained clear they had to warn the city somehow and if needed Halfdan will do it without the Sergeant’s order as they were all simply one squad… In comparison to a whole city which was also filled with more space marines they meant nothing. This will certainly be a problematic situation at best…


----------



## revan4559

Castiel: As you slowly began to stand Heinriech tells you that your going to blow the entire squad's cover, along with your not being attacked before he quickly pulls you back down onto the ground and pins you there. Laying there you notice that Heinriech is current as the orks ignore their brief stop and just carry on as normal which makes you feel calmer and also partially guilty as if Heinriech hadn't been there to stop you, you would of given yourself away and the entire squad an event though you are Adeptus Astartes with Dorn's blood and gene-seed within you, eleven verse six hundred is not good odds.

Heinriech: Pulling Castiel to the ground you pin him down with one arm as you look around watching the convoy of orks continue to drive past you. Luckily they didn't see or notice the Charcoal and dark red Astartes almost fully standing up in their midst which would of completely blown your cover and eventually lead to a swift and meaningless death, especially when there is no Apothecary to collect the gene-seed should any of you fall in battle. After the convoy finally passes by you and the rest of the squad you remove your arm from pinning Castiel before gathering up your chain-sword and sheathing it again for now.

Inokenti: Those few seconds are very tense but eventually the orks that had partially crashed end up moving on their way again without discovering that you and the other members of the squad are hidden. Now that you have given the Sergeant the location of the oil truck you place away your Auspex and partially tighten your grip on your combat knife just incase an ork falls off a truck and you need to silence it. Looking around you can see that the convoy of orks has almost finished meaning that once it is gone you will need to get back to the city as quickly as possible.

Marcus: You remain inside of the cave with Brother Stern and Gaius as they remain still even after the loud explosion of ice followed by the grunting and shouting of orks. Going by them remaining still you guess what ever problem the orks were having has now been sorted. You remain in the cave with your two battle brothers awaiting the ork convoy to move on and once they have you still wait for several minutes before checking to see if the coast is clear, seeing that it is you, Stern and Gaius make your way out of the cave towards Sergeant Raenor while moving from cover to cover, just incase.

Halfdan: While awaiting the Sergeant's decision you notice that the final few vehicles of the ork convoy drive past you and the rest of the squad as they head out of the valley. After another ten minutes without moving the Sergeant finally gives the order to regroup at his location to decide on how best to handle the situation, luckily for you your right next to the Sergeant so you don't have to go anywhere. Looking around you can see Marcus, Stern and Gaius still moving from cover to cover just incase along with an eruption of snow as Logan stands up and shakes all the snow he piled on himself off.

OOC: Basically all those above this post, 10 minutes after the ork convoy disappeared from sight Raenor ordered you to regroup at his position.

Sergeant Raenor: Inokenti gives you the location of the ork fuel truck/tanker which is two hundred meters ahead of you, you are able to clearly see it as it is the biggest vehicle there but not the most dangerous. The most dangerous vehicle is one which Halfdan points out to you after tapping you on the shoulder. Turning your head to look at it you can see it has looted weapons such as missile launchers, flamers and even heavy bolters. You guess that the Ork Nob leading this part of the Waaargh! is inside of the truck and will have to vox your suspicions to Sergeant Marius when you are able. Ten minutes after the ork convoy disappears from sight you send a message to your squad to gather at your position to discuss what you will do now. You also decide to take the risk of trying to get a vox message to Marius from where you are now about the incoming orks.

Everyone: After gathering at Sergeant Raenor's location you then put away your combat knives before removing the mag-block on your bolters, or in Asteroth's case his Multi-Melta, and in Marcus's case his heavy bolter seeing as now there isn't much need for stealth. You all stand there and listen to Sergeant Raenor's orders along with standing there waiting to see if he is able to contact Sergeant Marius and warn him about the approaching orks along with trying to contact the Rhino that dropped you off outside of the city. You can all hear the feed back from Sergeant Raenor's vox unit, but instead of Sergeant Marius's voice all you can hear is the whine of static as it seems something is blocking your communications.....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everyone: As you realize something is blocking your communications back to the city you all hear the distinctive sound of a gun discharging a bullet. All spinning around to face the noise the round that was fired makes a pinging sound as it hits the upper part on the right side of Halfdan's chest armour and deflects harmlessly away over his shoulder and into the snow. What confronts you is seemingly the rear-guard of the Ork convoy that has just passed by all of you. You guess that these orks are ones unlucky enough to have been forced to walk or fallen off their vehicles but now they have found you and are ready to fight. In total you count fifty of the smaller versions of orks known as 'Boyz' and a singular ork who stands about half a meter taller than the others with a strange looking claw attached to his left arm, you get the feeling this is the ork 'Nob' who leads the smaller orks into batter. Bellowing a challenge and war-cry the Ork Nob raises his right arm which is holding a rather cruel looking axe the side of Heinreich's custom two-handed chainsword, following their leaders example the ork Boyz all bellow the word "WAAARGH!!!!" before raising their similar looking axes, cleavers and 'choppas' into the air along with firing some shots from their poorly constructed guns into the air before charging straight towards you and the other members of your squad. Even though it was original a scouting mission where you weren't to engage the enemy, it seems you have no choice. As the ork boyz charge forward the larger ork Nob lets out several throaty grunts and shoves his large chin towards Halfdan in some form of challenge as he also clicks his 'Power Klaw!' while pounding his chest with his right hand.

OOC: You each get 5 ork boys each except for Halfdan who will be fighting the Nob. Also on the note of fighting, please be sensible when fighting as Orks are nearly as tough as Space Marines and don't die easily. So you wont 'one shot' them in that sense, so im putting a limit on killing ONE ORK PER UPDATE as it generally takes 2-4 bolter rounds to kill an ork depending on where you shoot them. Also remember if your using bolters you will need to reload after using up your magazine(posted on page 15 or 16 i think) Commissar Ploss remember to give your squad members orders even as they fight. I will edit in what the npc's do later on.

Battle Brother Argus Kramer

Battle Brother Demetrius Logan

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Stern Thengel

Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon


----------



## High_Seraph

Pulling Castiel back down without making to much noise was diffulcult for Heinriech but he succeded in doing it and put his left arm around Castiel's shoulders in an attempt to prevent him from getting up again and giving away their position. Waiting tensely with blood pounding in his ears Heinriech keeps his head positioned towards the way the orks came from waiting to see if any had seen the two of them. 


After several minutes of watching and seeing nothing and recieving a vox from Sergeant Raenor, Heinriech releases Castiel and stands up and shifts the rubble around looking for his beloved chainsword. Finding it Heinriech checks that nothing is wrong with it running the teeth in reverse to clear any rock or ice that had gotten into the housing before sliding it into its sheath. Turning around Heinriech grips his bolter with his right hand releasing the mag lock and sets off to where Sergeant Raenor and the squad are assembling. On the way towards the squad Heinriech says in a low external vox 
_"What were you thinking standing up? We coul not have defeated that many orks! I may be arrogant but even I know that would have been suicide."_ 


Waiting for Castiel's response Heinriech stopped at the outer edge of gathering Astartes. Turning his head towards Castiel Heinriech hears static in his suits vox unit. Shaking his head to clear it Heinriech hears a gun discharge dropping to his right knee Heinriech brings up his bolter Heinriech sees the ork mob. _"Well Marcus lets see that suppressive fire."_ Heinriech teases him over the vox. Sighting down his bolter Heinriech's helmet gives him targeting data on the approaching orks Heinriech releases a burst from his boltgun carefully aiming at legs or midsection to thin there numbers down a bit before they get into close combat. Firing another burst Heinriech is gratified to see an ork go down a leg cartweeling away as its blood gushes from the stump it takes another ork down in the fall. Heinriech fires one last burst hitting an ork in its stomach, Heinriech mag locks his bolter to his left leg while standing up and taking his chainsword out of its sheath activating it and sliding his left foot forawrd while taking a two-handed grip on his chainsword Heinriech goes in to finish the ork off. Unexpectedly the ork swings its crude axe towards his face. Bringing his chainsword up to parry the blow Heinriech is startled at the xenos' strength. Pivoting on his left foot Heinriech spins around the ork disengaging his chainsword from the axe before kicking the ork away to gain space. 

Settling his adrenaline Heinriech charges the ork bringing his chainsword up and around his body in a feint that draws the ork's axe away from his body before slashing towads it's legs. The chainsword hits the ork and tears through the mass of muscle and tissue but before it does any real damage Heinriech Rips it out and dodges the orks return blow. Heinriech smiles to himself, *I'm better than these useless xenos scum. The Eldar where a better opponet.* Revving his sword Heinriech charges again this time ducking in low to avoid the swing which would have sank into the unprotected cabling of his neck Heinriech Brings his chainsword horizontally across the orks stomach ripping out its stomach. Darting to the side Heinriechbrings the chainsword up with both hands and expects it to pitch forawrd but is hit with the head of the axe in his stomach sending him stumbling backwards a few steps. Heinriech roars as he charges the wounded ork one last time. As he does so the ork bellows in return and swings its axe towards his stomach again. Heinriech swings his in an underhanded motion breaking the axe with jarring force before continuing the motion into the orks eviserated bowels then contuing up towards its headbefore swinging it to the right and completing the swing Heinriech decapitates the ork. Looking around Heinriech sees his brothers holding their own for now before charging another ork.


----------



## komanko

While waiting for Sergeant Raenor to make his decision Halfdan noticed that the last vehicles are driving pass them luckily without noticing them, although missing a battle, Halfdan was relieved that they were not noticed as they would have all probably died, without a cause… Still everyone remained in their positions for another ten minutes, still suspecting ork vehicles to pass by. After no truck and sign or orks came for ten minutes the Sergeant signaled them to regroup at his position. As Halfdan was already near the Sergeant he simply stood up, towering easily above most of the other marines he scoured the surroundings and saw nothing through the valleys of snow and ice. What Halfdan did notice thought was Gaius, Stern, and Marcus still moving from cover to cover while making their way towards the regrouping point which Raenor set, his position. Along with them moving like that suddenly an eruption of snow caught Halfdan’s eye as Brother Logan stood up, he was entirely buried in snow like Halfdan tried to do earlier but did not have time to finish. He was nearly invisible while he laid low in the snow and Halfdan smiled as he pictured the orks’s surprise when they would have encountered him.

As everyone gathered around the Sergeant they all hid their knives back and unlocked their weapons by removing the mag-lock, then they all stood around waiting for the Sergeant’s orders, in the meantime Halfdan unsheathed his chainswords as he did not have any relevant ranged weapon. When he finished giving orders Raenor tried to contact both the Rhino driver and Sergeant Marius through the vox, the feedback was heard but instead of voice there was only white static. Something must be blocking their communication. That was the first thought that came to Halfdan’s head. Although possibly not true it was better to believe in it then believe that the orks have already reached the main force and slaughtered everyone. 

Suddenly something went wrong, really wrong, as the sound of a primitive gun discharging a shot filled the air. Turning around Halfdan was greeted with a bullet flying straight towards him, passing through his beard along with cutting a few hairs and then hitting him in the upper chest armour and bouncing away harmlessly. “Humph…” Was all that Halfdan said as he took a look at the shooter, he was already angry when he realized that the bullet cut a few hairs from his beard, but when he saw the shooter he became even angrier. Looking at him and the others was a bunch of orks, probably the rear-guard of the convoy which they all seemingly forgot about, it was a foolish thing as they could have as easily avoided that encounter. Halfdan kneeled and picked up the bullet which hit him and fell to the snow, he clinched his fist around it and hid it inside the knife placing which he had but did not use. Looking again at the orks it was easily seen that they were unhappy and not from meeting space marines but because of them being forced to walk their way to the city or simply falling from one of the trucks. Swiftly looking at the orks, Halfdan counted about forty to fifty smaller sized orks which were known as “Boyz”; they were all led by a larger ork, a Nob. The nob had two weapons; he had a nasty looking claw which could easily be a power claw as Halfdan suspected as ork’s were famous for their crudely made power claws. In his second hand he raised a crude and cruel looking axe which was probably his choppa.

The Nob raised his axe and slammed it against his claw and then bellowing a challenge followed by a battle cry. All the “Boyz” followed at the Nob’s example as they all roared “Waagh!” and raised their weapons into the air, while others shot their primitive weapons into the air. Halfdan hoped that one of the bullets shot would then return to kill one of the stupid “Boyz”… When they finally finished roaring their battle cries they all charged towards the space marines which were now forced to change their type of mission from scouting to eliminating, shots were beginning to fly by as the marines started countering the advancing orks but it was obvious that they will soon reach them and as a result they will be locked in melee. Before Halfdan had a chance to reeve his swords to life and charge he heard a few low and loud throaty grunts as he saw the Nob shoving his chin towards Halfdan clearly presenting some sort of a primitive challenge for a duel and Halfdan knew that he would happily oblige. 

Slowly moving towards the Nob all the “Boyz” around Halfdan seemed to ignore him and continue charging towards the others, out of respect Halfdan did not attack the orks as he respected his enemies not matter how barbaric and who they were. When Halfdan was close enough the Nob clicked his claw which was quickly covered in a power field, apparently Halfdan was right to assume that it was a power claw after all. The Nob slammed his weapons together and roared towards Halfdan. As a result Halfdan raised a wicked smile on his face, his beard tangling at the snowy weather giving him a savage look that could have rivaled an ork’s savage face. Slamming his chainswords together Halfdan roared back at the ork like he used to roar at beasts while he was still a normal human being, it was on this planet where he learned how to raise courage against a stronger enemy, and the Nob was indeed a strong enemy. Halfdan knew that this would be a hard fight which would stretch his abilities but if he would win he will have his trophies for the taking along with the honor of defeating a Nob single handedly.

Slowly circling around the Nob Halfdan revved his chainswords and gave them life as he released another roar along with a battle cry at the finally cut the tactical phase as he charged towards him. Chanting praises and roaring at the Nob he was indeed a fearsome sight, or an inspiring one for others at least from his point of view, soon the adrenaline kicked in, his reflexes became better, his sight narrowed and became sharper, his moves quicker, he was now better than before. Finally chainswords slammed against axe and powerclaw as sparks flew out while both man and ork roared at each other. Halfdan quickly dodged an attempt from the Nob to cut through his shoulder with the nasty axe of his and he countered it with a quick low slash towards one of the knees of the ork. The chainsword hit but merely grazed the skin of the ork as the continued roaring at Halfdan which responded similarly. The Nob slightly annoyed by Halfdan’s reckless attack smashed his fist at Halfdan’s chest which sent him tumbling a step back but did not stop him from attacking the ork again, sending his chainswords directly at the Nob’s weapons. Ones both of their weapons were locked together Halfdan smashed his head against the Nob’s head, this clearly hurt… both of them as Halfdan never expected an ork to have such a hard head. Reconsidering his moves he swung one of his chainswords from above in a feint attack while trying to cut with the second one at the legs of the Nob.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

_Damn._ Castiel thought, hearing Heinriech`s words was a blow to his pride but at the same time a relief. 

'I am sorry Brother.' Castiel said in a low voice. 'My battle lust almost got the better of me.' 

His brother was right, the orks had not noticed them at all. 

- - - 

A short time later, they heard the order to regroup on Raenor`s position. 

'Sergeant.' Castiel said solemnly. 'I almost revealed our position to the greenskin and compromised the mission. I will accept any pennance you deem appropriate for my lack of dicipline.'

The sergeant`s reply was clear enough face to face, but the echoing over the vox network seemed a little distorted. Could it be the mountains interfering? 

Following the sergeant`s response, they were about to move again when a pinging sound came from Halfdan`s armour and the group instantly snapped into complete battle awareness with bolters back in hand. Turning to the source, they heard more gunfire and saw the oncoming enemies. 

'I guess we missed some.' Castiel remarked. _Now I will atone for my mistake._ He thought to himself, prepping his bolter and joining the squad`s countercharge. As the squad fanned out, some began to take up firing positions and return fire. Castiel moved a little further ahead, and waited. A group of about four orks was closing in. He waited, and timed his shot before firing. 

It was a good shot, tearing through the first beast`s chest and showering the one behind it with shrapnel and bone fragments. Both of them collapsed into the snow. Still twitching though they were, at least they would not be an immediate threat. Impressive though this feat was, it also left no time for a second shot. The ork that reached him swung a heavy blow, and Castiel was forced back several steps. He drew his knife as he did so, aiming a quick thrust to the alien`s chest while dodging another swing from the fourth. 

Seeking to retake the initiative, Castiel lunged forward, driving an elbow into the third`s face while simultaneously loosing a shot from his bolter at point blank range. It was too close, passing through the ork and detonating in the air behind it, but luckily enough the shrapnel was enough to distract it long enough for Castiel to drive his blade through its ally`s forehead. With only one threat remaining, he quickly released his grip on the knife still embedded in his foe`s skull and finished his last opponent with a final round to the head.

The ork`s head shattered, showering the area behind it with gore. Something heavy impacted Castiel from the side and he dropped his bolter. Turning to the source, he saw the ork he had just shot. It snarled viciously, blood dripping from the shrapnel covering its back. Glancing to the side, Castiel saw the two from earlier also rising, cursing him in their gutteral language. With only a knife to defend himself with, he dropped into a defensive stance as the first ork charged.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Marcus waited in the back of the cave for the orks to pass because with his large ammo pack on his back it was hard for him to crouch and hide. When finally the orks had passed adn it had been aboiyut 10min since the last trukk had gone by Marcus awkardly crab walked up to Stern and Gaius and whispered, "Ok, time to regroup. Standard cover advance." With that said Stern darted out of the cave to the next boulder, while Gaius and Marcus covered him. Then Gaius ran to an even farther boulder fallowed by Marcus and they leaped frogged there way to the rest of the squad. 

Marcus could see that the rest of the had regrouped and were waiting for them before Sgt Reanor gave orders when suddenly a shot rang out. Marcus instantly spun toward the sound of the shot and brought his heavy bolter up to bear. The sight of about a 50ork strong force supprised him, but the sight if the orks did bring a smile to his face. Marcus gave both Stern and Gaius the hand signal to advance, take cover, and to prepare to engage. The orks were doing the pre-war dance as Marcus called it by shooting their guns in the air and shouting. Marcus moved around a boulder brining him to the flank of the orks where he took up a position behind a boulder. The orks soon started to charge and Marcus heard Heinrech say "Well Marcus lets see that suppressive fire." and then the whole squad opened up on the orks. "You got it brother. Do you want me to leave you any though?" Marcus teased back as he opened up on the orks flank. With his heavy bolter he quickly reduced an ork that was leading a leading form the front to bloody meat chunks and bone fragments as the heavy reactive rounds of his heavy bolter blew the ork apart. The orks then charged init the ranks of the rest of his squad and out of sight. Marcus quickly leapt up onto the boulder he was standing next so that he could see the rest of the engagement and to get sight oif more orks to kill.


----------



## revan4559

Castiel: As the ork with the hole through its chest comes charging at you with its sword like choppa's raised in the air something happens to it as it gets closer to you. First the snow around it starts to melt and steam, the skin of the ork then start to blacken and blister before it quickly ends up melting into a foul smelling pool of liquid. As the other orks stand there open mouthed at what happened and pointing at the pool while shouting at each other Battle-Brother Asteroth appears from behind the boulder to the right of the remains of the ork and nods to you to grab your bolter before turning to face the orks as six more orks charge up and join the remaining two infront of you. Asteroth then quickly makes his way over to you as the orks stand there waving their weapons and shouting before eventually charging you as one massive wall of green flesh and muscle.

Heinriech: Letting the ork body drop down to the ground in a bloody mess you have a quick look around at your team mates to see how they are doing. You can see they are doing about as well as you but as you turn around to go charge at the wounded ork a massive green forehead fills the vision of your helmets visor before slamming into your helmet and knocking you back several feet and making your visor short out for several seconds. You assume that it was an ork that head butted you and even though you are wearing a helmet it still hurt alot, imagine the pain you would of got if you didn't have your helmet on. As your helmet's vision returns to normal you can see an ork wielding two axes infront of you laughing at you, the ork itself has a small cut on its forehead which it must of gotten by headbutting you. Bellowing at you the ork then charges at you flailing its axes around, trying to aim for your shoulder pad joints to remove your arms, or atleast cut into them.

Inokenti: OOC: Doelago is abit busy this week and said to skip him so he gets to kill 2 orks next update.

Marcus: After quickly reducing an ork to a pile of broken and bloody body parts with your heavy bolter you jump onto a boulder to see what is going on and see how the others are doing. You can see that all of the other squad members are engaged with small groups of orks save for Halfdan who is fighting the ork leaders. Next to you are Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Stern Thengel who are giving you cover firing so you have time to move your heavy bolter into position to cover the others shoulder they get attacked from behind. Having another quick glance around you can see two orks trying to sneak up upon Battle Brother Demetrius Logan. You decide to quickly move your heavy bolter into position and kill them before they get to him.

Halfdan: After headbutting the ork you can feel something trickle down your head and around your eye, you guess you must of broken the skin on your forehead when you nutted the Ork Nob. As you swing both of your chain-swords at the ork in different directions a toothy grin appears on its face as it catches your right chainsword with its power klaw in its left hand and brings up its choppa to block your other chainsword. Letting out a loud laugh the ork then brings up its massive right foot and slams it into the center of your chest, knocking you off of your feet and sending you several feet backwards onto your back. Quickly getting to your feet you narrowly dodge a snip of its power klaw aimed for your right forearm. The minor woulds you inflicted upon the ork nob don't really seem to be affecting it at all at the moment, you decide to need to get a good hit in, maybe on its left arm to get rid of its power klaw.

Sergeant Raenor: OOC: Raenor was too busy but ill update for him anyway.
After having dispatch an one of the five orks charging at you with their crude guns firing at you and harmless bullets pinging off your armour you no longer have time to use your bolter at this close range now the orks have gotten closer. Quickly mag-locking your bolter to your right leg you pull out your power-sword and activate its field, you have used this sword since you became a sergeant in the last war for the Rexnar system when the sergeant leading you was killed after fighting and defending the body of the previous 4th company captain. Since then your sword has been with you in every battle and has cut through hundred upon hundreds of enemies. Now it is time to re-acquaint this power-sword with ork flesh and blood just as one of the orks jumps into the air and attempts to bring its gun down to smash you on the head.

OOC: Will edit in the following later.
Battle Brother Argus Kramer

Battle Brother Demetrius Logan


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel*

Castiel readied himself as the ork he had shot first stood back up and growled. With a look of malice and spite, it charged. Castiel braced himself, but something stopped it in its tracks. 

At its feet, the snow began to melt, quicky turning to steam. The ork began to convulse. Castiel watched as its skin blackened and its clothes burnt to cinders. Another second and the creature simply vapourised, leaving behind nothing but a puddle of greenish goo. 

As the two surviving orks stared slackjawed at the fate of their comrade, Castiel glimpsed Brother Asteroth behind a boulder to the right, his melta weapon barrel glowing with recent discharge. With a nod between them, Castiel scrambled and retrieved his bolter before retreating several steps as the orks noticed him. 

Castiel`s confidence took a blow when six more orks suddenly appeared, from where was anyone`s guess. Thankful at least for Asteroth`s presence at his side, Castiel checked his bolter and raised it as the orks charged.


----------



## High_Seraph

Turning from his recent victory Heinriech looks across his brothers. Everyone is fighting well including Halfdan who is battling the leader of these boyz. Turning he sees the crippled ork and starts to run towards it. Almost immediatley from his right a green blur rushes straight at him and connects solidly with his helmet sending Heinriech stumbling backwards for several feet. *By the Emperor what hit me?* Heinriech muses shaking his head to clear it glad that he wears his helmet unlike most of his squad. The image comes back slowly restoring the sight of what hit him. When the image restores completly Heinriech sees an ork wielding two axes with a trail of its blood running down its ugly face.

Bellowing at him the ork charges straight towards Heinriech swinging the axes up in an attempt to take his arms off or at least do damage to them. Heinriech takes a defensive posture, chain-sword held two handed at his side pointed towads the ground the teeth aimed at the ork. When the ork gets close enough Heinriech lunges forward unexpectedly throwing the ork off balance and ramming his shoulder into the beasts chest knocking it back two feet. Slashing at the orks left hand before it could completly recover it manages to still block the strike. Lashing out with his left foot Heinriech kicks the orks left leg and manages to knock it onto its knees when it struck out with its right axe. Shifting his head out of the majority of the impact glancing off his helmet Heinriech retreats five steps to regain full visual avticity.

Seeing the ork charge Heinriech grabs his combat knife with his left hand and charges the ork. As the ork swings low to chop at his legs Heinriech jumps into the air and collides with the ork. As they fall Heinriech slams his knife into the back of the orks right hand driving it in with enough force to sink it up to the handle, pinning it to the ice and snow. Before the ork can react Heinriech slams his chain sword down onto its forehead teeth first. Bracing the back with his left hand Heinriech puts all his force into the cut and after several seconds of sending bits of bone and sprays of blood Heinriech rips into the orks brains killing it. Getting up Heinriech looks around for any enemies closest to him.


----------



## komanko

A droplet of blood fell on his eye, Halfdan could feel an ache in his forehead, apparently head butting the Nob was not the smartest idea he could have thought of… Yet he paid no mind to it and swung his blades, one from atop, one from below, but the ork was not as dumb as he appeared to be. Grinning at Halfdan the Nob caught the upper chainsword with his power klaw and in the same time he brought down his crude axe towards Halfdan’s other chainsword successfully blocking it too. Again Halfdan and the Nob were measuring each other’s strength as both of them pushed their weapons forward but none of them letting the other take the lead. Again Halfdan was amazed by the ork’s wit as he raised his leg and smashed it against Halfdan’s armor, sending him flying several feet back and falling on the ground on his back.

Although unintelligent and maybe even dumb these orks were true warriors, an enemy that should never be underestimated… Rolling back Halfdan quickly got back on his feet, both his weapons ready to attack again yet the Nob did not seem to tire from the intense battle nor did from the damage inflicted by Halfdan’s weapons, it was certainly the right time to reconsider the strategy of attack as a brutal assault won’t work against such a powerful foe. Halfdan will have to gain the upper hand by some means… Yet before he had time to do anything the Nob charged at him roaring madly while swinging his power klaw towards Halfdan’s forearm, this was not a smart move but it certainly stopped Halfdan from coming up with a plan.

Instead of wasting his energy blocking every heavy attack from the Nob’s klaw Halfdan simply dodged them slowly moving backwards, sliding sideward or leaning just to make the Nob miss his attack. Still this strategy did not bring him anywhere as the Nob did not seem to tire, if anything he seemed to be more energized as he got enraged after all the times he missed.

He finally counter attacked the Nob, deciding to look for a hole in his defensive stance rather than in his offensive one. Halfdan pushed forward making the Nob go on the defensive, he sent his chainswords with powerful arcs directed right at the orks chest, he continued sending them until it seemed like a routine that he was doing yet then he suddenly swung one of the swords in a vertically surprising the Nob but not catching him off guard, it was a good try but the ork was ready for it. 

“*For the emperor*!” Halfdan roared at the ork continuing his relentless assault at the lone figure, yet it did not seem to bear any fruits as both of them stayed in the same situation. One thing that Halfdan did notice was that the ork was getting less tired then he was that meant that if he want start inflicting wounds on the ork it would mean that the ork will kill him eventually. This knowledge led Halfdan to something desperate, suddenly stopping the attack he did manage to catch the ork by surprise as he did not expect such a move, for a brief moment he let his guard down and that’s all that Halfdan needed, striking with his right hand he smashed it against the orks axe wielding hand right at the wrist and while the ork was distracted by the pain Halfdan began lowering his other sword towards the ork’s power klaw wielding hand…

p.s Sorry for the "meh" post


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Marcus looked around from atop his his perch and surveyed the battle ground. Near the middle of the field Halfdan was battling the ork nob. Marcus saw the nob kick Halfdan away, sending Halfdon to the ground. Marcus was swinging his Heavy bolter around to take advantage of the moment and finish the nob but Halfdon quickly got back to his feet and before Marcus could fire the two combatants were back at it and to close for Marcus to get a safe shot off. 

Marcus looked down to see how Gaius and Thengal were doing, and they were crouched behind boulders giving Marcus covering fire and were not in any immediate threat, so Marcus looked farther across the field were he noticed a pair of orks trying to sneak up on Battle Brother Demetrius Logan. Marcus quickly swung his weapon into alignment and voxed Logan saying, "Brother Logan, do not step backward." As soon as Marcus had voxed the warning he opened up on the lead ork and gave the ork a burst of 6 shots and just shredded the orks torso and head. The second ork had just enough time to register his partners demise and look Marcus's way before he too became a cloud of mist and bone fragments. 


Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Stern Thengel who are giving you cover firing so you have time to move your heavy bolter into position to cover the others shoulder they get attacked from behind. Having another quick glance around you can see two orks trying to sneak up upon Battle Brother Demetrius Logan.


----------



## revan4559

Castiel: As the orks charge at you both you and Brother Asteroth start to let loose with your weapons. As your bolter shells slam into the orks and tear from through, passing in one side and out of the other, Brother Asteroth finishes them off with his multi-melta as they start to get too close for the shells to detonate inside of the orks bodies. After a few moments though Asteroth's mutli-meltas nozzle starts to overheat so he quickly stabs the front of it into the snow to cool it down. During those moments which Asteroth cools down his weapon one of the orks, which has several bolter rounds through it, comes charging at you and slams you off of your feet and onto your back. You manage to keep ahold of your bolter as the ork lands ontop of you and its large green powerful hands clasp around your neck and starts to choke you.

Heinriech: After having turned the head of the ork into a bloody mess you turn around to see that the others are still fighting with orks and that Sergeant Raenor is nowhere to be found, most likely fighting orks elsewhere. With another quick look around bullets start to ping off of your armour as one of the orks starts to shoot you with a bolter which he has seemingly pick up out of nowhere. Luckily for you orks tend not to be very good shots so you are spared the full impacts of the explosive rounds but you do get some minor warning lights appear on your helmet. You decide that the ork needs to be killed before it improves its shot or gets a lucky hit on you as a bolter round can do terrible things to an astartes. You also decide that once the ork is dead to take the bolter that should so it can be given over to the chapter after repairs and replacements.

Inokenti: OOC: doesnt have time to post and is pretty much pulling out of the rp for now so he is now an npc.

Marcus: After another quick scan around the battle field you can see that Sergeant Raenor has disappeared by you assume that he is busy fighting some orks behind some of the larger boulders which are obscuring your view. You hear over the vox channel Brother Logan thanking you for killing the orks before he runs over to you and drops down infront of the boulder and raises his bolter, shooting at the orks that come closer or move between the cover of the boulders. You can see that Brother Gaius and Thengel are doing the same. You decide that your position is the easiest held as you can give heavy support with your heavy bolter so you decide it may be a very good idea to vox your squad mates and get them to regroup at your location. While you do Vox your squad members you can hear the distant sound of tortured engines getting closer, but you are unable to tell where from.

Halfdan: The Ork Nob roars in pain as you smash it in the wrist with the but of your chainsword before looking at you with its red hate filled eyes, luckily your second attach went un-noticed so your chainsword sweeps down into the orks arm wielding the power klaw, hitting flesh the teeth of your blade start to rip its arms to shreds passing through skin, muscle, bone and finally out the other side, removing the orks power klaw wielding arm completely. Staggering back and flailing its other arm the ork cries out in pain and anger before looking at the stump of its arm, shouting out a loud deafening "Waaargh!" which is taken up by the orks it is leader the Nob charges back towards you and widly swings its axe to try and remove your arm. Now you have the advantage of your two weapons against its one, now is the best time to do as much damage to the Nob and eventually kill it.


Battle Brother Argus Kramer has disappeared from sight along with Brother-Sergeant Raenor so it may be an idea if one of the other squad members tries to contact him.

Battle Brother Demetrius Logan dashes from his cover after being sabed by Marcus and runs straight towards him before crouching down next to the boulder that Marcus is standing on before procceeding to give covering fire like Gaius and Thengel are still doing.

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Stern Thengel cover to give covering fire to Marcus as they wonder where Brother Argus and Brother-Sergeant Raenor have disappeared to.

Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon places his over heated multi-melta nozzle in the snow to cool it off just as Castiel gets tackled by the Ork, leaving Castiel to try and do what he can, he imposes himself between the prone Castiel and the other charging orks before firing his multi-melta into the horde again to keep them at bay along with killing several.


----------



## High_Seraph

As his chainsword hits snow Heinriech looks around quickly noting that his brothers were still fighting and he also sees Sergeant Raenor is nowhere in sight. Standing up Heinriech is pelted by inaccurate bolter fire. Startled by this Heinriech swings his head around and sees an ork with one of his brothers bolters. Charging towards it Heinriech is hit by glancing shots that never the less start bringing up amber runes in his helmet that warn him of impending comprimises in his armour. 

Reaching the ork Heinriech grabs the bolter with his right hand while bringing his chainsword up in an arc that connects with the orks right side of it's face. Before much damage could be done the ork lets go of the bolter retreating a few steps and drawing an axe. Mag-locking the bolter to his right leg Heinriech takes a two handed grip and attacks furiuosly. Slashing right before flexing his wrists and sending it over the orks axe and into the meat of his arm. As before it retreats before signifacant damage is donbe to it. 

*This ones smarter than the others.* Heinriech thinks to himself as he attacks again. Circling left Heinriech takes his time and looks around the area they are fighting in. Noticing nothing that might help he turns his attention back towards the ork as it advances suddenly. Stepping forward Heinriech flips the chainsword around and slams the pommel into the orks face breaking its nose in a spray of blood. dropping to a knee he drags the chainsword down the orks chest and across its stomach. Before it could recover from the attacks Heinriech then took an underhanded grip and brought the chainsword up along the same cut he had just made spilling its foul blood and nearly killling it. As he completed the swing the ork swung it's axe and connected with his left pauldron knocking Heinriech off balance for a few seconds and creating distance between them. 

Charging in Heinriech slams his chainsword into the orks heart and keeps pushing until the ork collapses almost wrenching it out of his hands.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel Vagon*

'FIRE!' Castiel roared, loosing his bolter and opening up on full auto. One went down, two...

A third fell to Asteroth`s multi melta, reduced to a puddle of greenish goo. As Castiel fired at point blank into one of the closest orks, it roared with blood splattering and fell upon him with axe in each hand. 

'Graaagh!' Castiel gave a shout of pain and anger before heaving back and wresting one of the weapons from its hand. Loathe as he was to use it, he swung it at the ork`s other weapon. The two crude weapons impacted heavily with a force that the ork alone could not muster and both blades were shattered. 

With another grunt of fury the ork threw him backwards, discarding his broken weapons. Castiel landed heavily in the snow, too deep to rise in time. The foul alien landed heavily on top of him and wrapped its filthy claws around his neck. 

'WAAAGHHH!' It shouted savagely as the astartes beneath struggled against it and gasped for breath... 

- - -

Asteroth meanwhile had been forced to sheath his multi melta in the snow to cool it off, just as Castiel was charged. With little alternative, he drew it up again, praying that it would be cooled enough. He positioned himself between Castiel`s duel and the remaining orks, and pulled the trigger... 

Success! Two orks were caught in the beam, reduced to steam by the blast! With renewed vigour, he fired again, hoping he could keep them at bay long enough for Castiel to free himself.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

After killing the second ork that was sneaking up on Brother Logan, Marcus takes another look around the field shooting a few rounds at orks as they dash between boulders. Marcus also hears Logan vox his thanks for the assistance and starts making his way over to the boulder that he is standing on. As Marcus is scanning the field for more targets for his heavy bolter he notices that Sgt Raenor cannot be seen. Not yet worried about his Sgt, Marcus shouts through the vox, "Sgt Raenor, I have a Brothers Logan, Gaius, and Thengal and we have a good defensible position. I suggest that the squad regroups here." 

As Marcus was voxing his squad he started to notice the sound of tortured engines in the distance but was unable to determine where the sound was coming from. Using his armors external speakers Marcus says, "Brothers, it sounds like more orks are coming to their death. Let us be prepared to meet them and cover our brothers still out there." As he was talking to his brothers Marcus checked his ammo count to insure that he still had more than enough ammo for the coming threat.


----------



## komanko

The blood from which dripped from his forehead soon mixed with the sweat which ran down from his neck across most of his body, the adrenaline pumping inside of him made his metabolism work even faster resulting in an extreme amount of sweat being ejected. Yet none of this bothered Halfdan as he skillfully smashed the hilt of his chainsword at the nobs wrist, this resulted in a loud roar which came out from the nob’s direction, not only that he was surprised by Halfdan’s hit but he was also in pain as his wrist was unable to move for a moment. 

Utilizing the moment Halfdan brought down his second chainsword from above towards the power klaw wielding arm, the nob, distracted by the pain caused by the hilt was unable to see and not even aware of the second chainsword coming to take his arm away. With a mighty downward blow Halfdan’s chainsword smashed into the nob’s arm, planting itself deep inside of it and before the nob had any chance of pulling it out or even doing something it began tearing flesh and bone, cutting through them like a knife through butter. The nob now screamed in pain rather out of anger, his ones red hate filled eyes become filled with pain as he felt the tendons and veins been cut and severed, only a few seconds passed before the arm fell down on the ground, dismembered from the body, Halfdan smiled wickedly, a savage smile smeared on his face along with the blood from the nob’s arm.

It was time to utilize the moment in front of him; he smashed his leg against the nob’s chest, sending him staggering backwards while still holding the stump, where his hand was before. The nob cried in pain and anger, flailing the only remaining arm he had madly in the air possibly trying to heat Halfdan but with no success, sadly for Halfdan he had no time to utilize the momentum completely as the ork seemed to miraculously recover from the wound, although now at a disadvantage the nob seemed to ignore the pain, squeezing his red hate filled eyes he roared a mighty Waaagh! And charged at Halfdan like a mad bull. Yet this only served Halfdan as the ones witty nob now became nothing more than a mindless hate driven beast, Halfdan just needed to tame it.

As the Nob charged he began flailing his axe wielding arm towards Halfdan desperately trying to hit him. Looking at the mad ork he simply rolled aside rather gracefully, and thus dodged the orks brutal attack. Quickly standing up behind the crazed ork Halfdan bough both of his sword down beginning to slash through the nob’s back, the sound of rupturing bones, and tearing flesh filled the air, along with that came the screams of pain which emitted the ork, smiling wickedly again Halfdan pushed even harder into the nobs back forcing him to drop on his knees, but Halfdan was not finished, if there was one thing he learned from living in such a cold and merciless planet was that you always had to confirm the kill. He kicked the nob at the back, intentionally hitting the new wounds he just inflicted on him. “*Suffer not the xeno to live*!” Halfdan roared in rage and pride at the same time as he plunged his right chainsword at the Nob’s head, cutting his brain and slashing his way to the other side, at the same time he ripped out the Nob’s head out with the left chainsword by cutting the neck.

Raising his right hand into the air he roared, “*For the emperor*!!” The sun reflected on the Nob’s head as blood dripped all over Halfdan’s power armor from the now bodiless head. He was proud of himself, his very first ork kill, and none other than a Nob! He continued his roar for the emperor as he looked at the sun with joy.


----------



## revan4559

Serpion:
Castiel: As you ork chokes you and your eye sight only starts to blur something slammed into and imbeds itself in the neck of the ork, you can see it is a combat knife with a customized hilt which you remember belongs to Brother Asteroth, now having a weapon to save yourself you dispatch the ork(your choosing how, repeated stabbing, sawing through its neck, ect your choice) and quickly cough for a few moments before you catch your breath. In the distance you hear the sound of orkish engines approaching, quickly picking up your bolter you regroup with Asteroth just as Marcus vox's you to regroup at his position. Both you and Asteroth should make your way to Marcus so you can make your stand against these orks.

Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon: You decided to risk a quick glance to look at Castiel and see he is unable to get the ork off of him as he is being choked to death, to save your battle brother you quickly pull out your combat knife and throws it straight into the side of the orks neck, while not killing the ork it will allow Castiel to see it and use it to kill the ork before it kills him. You then quickly return your attention back to the orks charging at you before you eventually hear the sound of orkish engines approaching and fear you may get overwhelmed unless the squad pulls back. You also year Marcus voxing you to gather at his position.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: Pulling your chain-sword free from the corpse of the ork you receive a vox from Marcus saying for everyone to meet at his position as he and three others have created a defensive formation to make it easier to fight the orks as a group. Picking up your own bolter and holding it on one hand you quickly make your way to Marcus's position which also has Battle Brother Logan, Gaius and Thengel around him covering multiple firing angles. As you get near Marcus you can hear the sound of orkish engines and start to prepare yourself for the ork reinforcements that will soon be coming to your position. On closer inspection of the bolter you took from the ork you notice that it is infact Sergeant Raenor's bolter, which brings up feelings of dread as the sergeant wouldnt willingly give it up unless he was....

Marshal Ragnar:
Marcus: You get no reply from Sergeant Raenor but the others in your squad start to fall back to your position ready to fight what ever reinforcements the orks have. You notice that now strangely Heinriech has two bolters and one appears to be Sergeant Raenor's you should ask him how he got it and where from seeing as the Sergeant almost never leaves his bolter. As you ask Heinriech you gun down another group of three orks that try to charge you from the left hand side where Gaius also lends you support in shooting them with his own bolter. You can hear the engines of the orkish warmachines getting closer meaning you don't have much time, you decide you should vox your other squad mates to see if you should try to fall back.

Komanko:
Halfdan: After celebrating your first ork kill you hear Marcus say for you to regroup at his position as it will be easier to defend against incoming ork reinforcements. Quickly making your way back after taking the Nobs power-klaw as a trophy you can see the entire squad save for Battle-Brother Argus Volk and Brother-Sergeant Raenor who you guess are on their way from whatever fight they have gotten into. Once you regroup with the rest of the squad you decided to sheath one chainsword and draw your bolt pistol to help out with the firing angles that have been set up by the other squad members. You feel like you should boast to your squad mates about killing the Nob and getting a nice shiny trophy, while your there you can here the roar of the orkish engines and re-inforcements coming.

Jackinator:
Battle Brother Argus Volk: You stand over the fallen form of Sergeant Raenor who is surronded by the corpses of ten ork boyz, his bolter is missing but you have taken the sergeant's powersword and strapped it to your hip so that the orks will only be allowed to take such a weapon if they kill you. Over the vox you hear Marcus telling you that you should regroup, you decide that you need to tell the others that the Sergeant is no-more and that you will defend his body in hopes that his gene-seed can be saved and his legacy passed on into the chapter. While you stand vigil over the Sergeant you can hear the approaching engines of the ork reinforcements and wonder is any of you are going to get out of this in one piece.

Npc's:
Battle Brother Demetrius Logan, Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Stern Thengel remain stationed around Marcus covering different firing positions and angles, giving supporting fire so that their battle brothers can get to them unarmed if any orks attempt to follow them. As they remain there and hear the engines Brother Logan stands to recite the litanies of hate over the vox channel for all to hear.

OOC: Dont forget to react to Argus's news about Raenor's death.

Everyone: While reflecting on the news of Raenor's death your thoughts are interrupted by the shouting and war-chants of orks along with the sound of their engines, from the same direction that the ork convoy came comes another even larger foce which you estimate to be over one thousand orks. Having no way to out run them you decide to stand your group and go out fighting the xenos scum to your last breath. As the convoy nears some of their buggy and truck mounted guns start to firing at you luckily orks arent a very good shot so most just pin off your armour or miss completely, save for a single bullet which passes into Brother Logan's shoulder and bursts out the back in a cloud of blood which provokes several curses along with now having to wield his bolter in one hand severaly reducing his accuracy. As the orks get closer and closer you see five trails of black smoke pass over head into the approaching ork convoy which swiftly explode taking out scores of orks and their vehicles, all turning your heads to see what it was you can see a Thunderhawk gunship come swooping in low, making a turn and landing behind you as it ramp opens, stepping out of the ramp is Brother-Sergeant Marius and two marines carring heavy bolters which fire into the uncoming orks. "Come on lads! look lively! its time to get you all out of here!" With that Marius waves you all into the thunderhawk so you can escape back to the city. One of you should go and help Brother Argus carry Raenor's body into the thunderhawk while the others give surpressing fire. Once you are inside the thunderhawk you should strap in and prepare for your return to the city, you have time to reflect on the battle you just fought, the loss of Sergeant Raenor and now the fact that your squad no longer has a Sergeant to lead you. You all notice that upon seeing Raenor's body Sergeant Marius's usually grim face becomes filled with sadness.


----------



## Jackinator

Argus felt a wave of sadness at the sight, he had rounded the rocks too late. Ten ork corpses lay splayed in a rough circle, and in the centre...

Raenor, the sergeant lay there, his bolter missing and his powersword grasped tightly in both hands, his armour battered and torn and a single, brutal hole in the left side of his chest. There were no orks left alive, he must have retained the strength to slay his killer. Argus walked up and knelt beside the body, "only in death, does duty end." He reached out and closed the sergeant's eyes, then took the powersword from his lifeless grasp and folded his hands over his chest. Standing he strapped the power sword to his hip, it's long form a reassuring weight on his thigh.

Marcus' voice came over the vox, suggesting that the marines regroup, but Argus stayed where he was, voxing into the rest of the group.

++Brothers, grave news, Sergeant Raenor is dead, slain by the xenos, I shall stand vigil until his geneseed can be recovered, that he may live on++

This was no time for laughter, and even he, ever the joker, realised that. Standing, he hefted his bolter, hearing the roar of engines in the distance. But not Imperial vehicles, more orks...


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel/Asteroth*

Asteroth stared down the slowly approaching orks, daring them to charge. It was a bluff, he couldn`t risk firing his melta weapon too often or he would risk damaging it permanently. He risked a glance back at Castiel. Not good, his brother was fighting a losing battle. In one swift movement, he drew his knife and threw it into the ork`s neck. That would give Castiel a better chance, but it also gave his foes an opening to charge... 

- - -​
Castiel tried to keep breathing, but the ork`s grip was unimaginably strong. 

_Damn, if I ever get through this mission, I`ll be sure to weara helmet every time!_ He thought, trying vainly to prise the alien`s grip apart as it sniggered on top of him. A sudden thudding sound followed by the ork`s cry of anger made Castiel refocus, and at the same time the beast`s grip lessened giving the astartes a much needed lungful of air. The ork clawed at the thing in its neck, and Castiel recognised a combat knife. Siezing the oppurtunity, he sought to grab the ork`s attention again, and screamed an insult in as crude a manner as he could. 

The beast looked down at him in wide eyed surprise and amusement. 

_Gotcha now, wide eyed and unaware._ Castiel thought, and spat a gob of spit at the ork`s eyes. Taken by surprise, the ork scrabbled at its own face, giving Castiel just enough freedom of movement to bring his leg up. He kicked as hard as he could, throwing the alien onto its back in the snow. Before it could regain itself, He dived on top of it and hammered his own knife into its head. Then he pulled both blades from the carcass and turned to help Asteroth.

- - -​
Asteroth had been forced to drop his melta. Two orks lay dead at his feet, two more were circling from behind and another was assailing him directly from behind. 

'Whenever you`re ready Cas!' He called out, not knowing if Castiel was even still alive. 

'Sorry!' A somewhat raspy voice called out. 'Got a little held up!' Castiel joined the fight clumsily, taking one of the brutes from behind and slitting its throat. Taking advantage of the distraction, Asteroth delivered a quick strike to the ork in front of him before taking a firmer grip and wrenching its head to the side. The last ork broke and started to flee. 

Bolter fire from somewhere behind them erupted and the coward was mowed down. 

Asteroth put a hand to his headset. 'We`re being called to rally on Brother Marcus` position.' He said. 

'What of Sergeant Raenor?' Castiel asked, slightly concerned. Argus` voice came over the vox... 

- - -​
Castiel was furious at these foul xenos as he followed Asteroth to Marcus` position. Most of the others were already there. 

'Where is Argus?' Castiel asked Marcus. 'Is anyone helping him?' 

--- --- ---​

ooc: Need others to post, so I don`t get too far ahead.


----------



## High_Seraph

Ripping his chainsword out Heinriech hears Marcus' vox, *"Sgt Raenor, I have a Brothers Logan, Gaius, and Thengal and we have a good defensible position. I suggest that the squad regroups here."* Swithcing his chainsword to his left hand Heinriech uses his right hand to grab his bolter and starts making his way over to Marcus and the others. 

Reaching the rock Heinriech drops to a knee taking up a firing position to help anyone else who needs cover. Looking down at the bolter he had recovered from the ork Heinriech notices that it's Sergeant Raenor's. *What happened to Sergeant Raenor? He would never let this go while he still drew breath.* Heinriech dreads what happened to him but before much could happen he hears ork vehicles approaching. As this happens Heinriech hears the vox from Argus,

*++Brothers, grave news, Sergeant Raenor is dead, slain by the xenos, I shall stand vigil until his geneseed can be recovered, that he may live on++*

His worst fears realised Heinriech puts his chainsword back in its sheath and puts his left hand on Sergeant Raenor's bolter and takes a moment to reflect on everything he had taught him individually and the others as a squad.


----------



## komanko

The sun reflected upon the nob’s head as Halfdan held it high in the air, around him littered the ground corpses of many orks which fell under the fire of his comrades, yet more orks were appearing yet those who were around him did not come closer maybe out of fear or maybe out of respect but none of them attacked him when they saw the head of the Nob. His very first kill, a damn Nob, it was beautiful.

A vox transmission came through, over the sound of gunfire and Waaagh! roars he could hear Battle Brother Marcus calling for everyone regroup at his position as he found a defensible one and he is already entrenched there. He also said something about ork reinforcements. “*Reinforcements*?" Only then Halfdan began to pick up the sounds of badly made vehicles coming from afar. That was a bad thing, a really bad thing, especially if there is a large amount of vehicles there.

Considering his possibilities he knew that he had no better option, yet he was not about to leave his fresh kill without taking something as a reward, it was a kind of habit, it was common around the people of his homeplant to take trophies, and what better trophy is there then a power klaw and a nob’s head. Halfdan took out a rope from one of his pockets and tied the nob’s head by the hair to his belt. Along with that he quickly removed the Nob’s power claw from his cold dead hand and attached it also to the side of his belt. Halfdan was set to go thus he sprinted towards the pinpointed by Marcus location, as he closed in he saw that everyone except Battle Brother Volk and Sergeant Raenor were there. “*Bah, they are probably on their way here*.” He muttered while sprinting towards the entrenched position. Quickly leaping over a rock he finally stood inside the weirdly formed circle of firepower, all the marines present were firing, each one to a different direction to cover up all available attack routs. 

Halfdan sheathed one of his chainswords, the left one, it was filled with brains and blood but he had no time to wipe it off so it will simply have to drip all over his armor. He did not bother boasting his kill now as there was time for everything and what was important now is the survival of the squad and not his personal prowess. Pulling out his bolt pistol he began firing at any ork who he saw getting close, he was a miserable shot, and out of the ten first times he shot only three bullets impacted against an ork, and none of the shots was fatal so it simply slowed the attacking orks down.

He was firing at the orks madly and he nearly did not notice that another vox transmission was received, it was Battle Brother Volk, and his voice was clear and heard very well, it meant that he was not fighting which was a good thing. Yet the message was the exact opposite from good, it was even worse than, and clearly he was not the only one who heard it, as when he stopped firing everyone else did, but just for a moment and then everyone continued. “*Brothers, grave news, Sergeant Raenor is dead, slain by the xenos, I shall stand vigil until his geneseed can be recovered, that he may live on*” Anger and rage nearly bursted out of Halfdan, sadness filled his heart when he heard the grave news, he was sure, no, he knew that if he would’ve helped the Sargeant wouldn’t have died, but he stupidly had to answer the taunt from the damn nob. Even though he was not to blame he felt like it was his fault that the sergeant was now dead…

In anger he leapt from his cover, knocking some of the orks that blocked his path with his shoulders, those same orks were quickly gunned down by his comrades. His rage knew no limits as he traced the origin of the vox transmission; he realized that it was close to his previous battle site. As he madly sprinted like a possessed man he could hear the power klaw banging against his armor. Looking forward he saw a couple of large boulders, continuing his run he saw Brother Volk behind them and ten ork corpses scattered in a circle around a single body, Sergeant Raenor, he indeed fought ferociously, yet something was missing, he could not find the Sergeant’s powersword and quickly asked Volk where it was, Volk simply pointed at his hip where the sword was attached to. 
Halfdan nodded and then said “*Go Volk! I will carry our sergeant’s body, my body is capable of handling his weight and your bolter fire will be much more helpful than my bolt pistol’s. Go, regroup with the rest of the squad, I’ll be right behind you!*” Volk nodded and sprinted out from behind the covering boulders, leaving Halfdan alone with Raenor’s corpse. “*Good bye old friend, Be sure that you will be missed.*” Halfdan whispered to Raenor’s ear. “*May the emperor guide your spirit*.” With that said Halfdan picked up Raenor’s body with both his hands and placed it on top of his shoulders horizontally. He then reached with one hand and supported the Sergeant’s body so it won’t fall from his shoulders while unsheathing his bolt pistol with the other; he knew that he would be an easy target like that.

Grabbing the Sergeant body strongly Halfdan ran out from behind the boulders, he could not risk a sprint as he did not want the Sergeant’s body to fall on the ground so he simply ran as fast as he could without risking that. Yet something caught his attention as he ran, he could hear the sound of engines coming closer, orkish engines, taking one look to see whats behind him Halfdan nearly dropped dead at the sight of the massive force. He quickly tried to get a measure of how much orks were there. He estimated them to be more than seven hundred, and that was an underestimation, he also did not include the massive amount of vehicles that could be seen, the buggies were the first to arrive, and as soon as they arrived a tremendous amount of shots filled the air, luckily most orks were lousy shots at best and thus the shots that did hit just pinged off Halfdan’s armor.

Halfdan hastened his run, he could feel the sergeant’s body banging against his shoulders yet it was still stable so he continued running, he wasn’t far from the position, halfway from there if he estimated correctly. Looking behind him again he saw black smoke filling the lines of orks, yet this was not the smoke that orkish vehicle emitted. Looking forward again he saw a huge shadow passing above him and a moment later the sound of explosions filled the air, looking back again he saw the orkish reinforcements in disarray, vehicles destroyed, scores of orks dead and dying. This was ought to keep them at bay for a while. Halfdan continued running forward and then he saw it, the emperor’s protection finally was in front of him, a thunderhawk, and it was hovering just a little above the ground, near the defensible position which Marcus built.

The thunderhawk’s ramp opened and he saw Sergeant Marius stepping out of it and after him two marine with heavy bolters stepped out and began giving suppressive fire, slowing the orks pace drastically, at least the orks which they were targeting, but there were too many orks, so while they were shooting at some others were still advancing. From his position Halfdan could not hear what Marius was shouting but he could clearly see it, he then waved towards the entrenched marines to get inside the hawk. Halfdan did not know if the Sergeant noticed him so he waved his bolt pistol several times and then unleashed one shot which finally caught the Sergeant’s attention.

Marius nodded to Halfdan and waved to in to move faster, he also pointed behind him, looking back Halfdan saw two orks which broke out of the lines and were charging directly at the easy target which Halfdan now was. He took a risk, he began sprinting towards the Thunderhawk, only Marius was still standing on the lowered ramp, Halfdan could hear him shouting from there to move faster. Finally he reached the hawk, quickly giving the Sergeant’s corpse to Marius and then he quickly made a turn backwards, aiming his bolt pistol and firing a shot, one of the orks fell, a bloody hole decorated his head, sadly Halfdan knew that it was just a lucky shot thus he unsheated his chainsword and as the other ork approached Halfdan smashed his foot at him and then drove the sword through the orks mouth killing him instantly. 

No more orks were present and thus Halfdan quickly jumped into the Thunderhawk. He was greeted by Marius whom already saw who the corpse belonged to, Halfdan could see the sadness in his face, this was unusual for Marius as he rarely showed emotions like that. Putting a hand on his shoulder Halfdan said, “*He died bravely, he slew the ten orks which surrounded him*…” Clenching his fist Halfdan untied the Nob’s head from his belt, “*And he also killed the Nob which was leading the attacking orks.*” He then dropped the power klaw and the head directly near Marius’s feet. Not saying another word he sat down and strapped himself. He denied himself his first kill and his trophy, yet he knew that Raenor deserved more than this… A grim expression filled his face again, hiding any emotions that he felt; he simply stared into the wall in front of him. A blank look in his eyes, he knew that he lied, but it was for the best.


----------



## Serpion5

Haldan had taken it upon himself to assist Argus with the sergeant`s body, so Castiel and Asteroth both resolved to do what they could to keep the orks at bay. 

'I`m going to tear those foul beasts apart.' Castiel growled. 

'Calm, brother.' Asteroth said beside him. '
There will be another time.' Castiel looked back and saw Asteroth beckoning skyward. He looked and saw the approaching Thunderhawk. Though it was a relief to see reinforcements, a thunderhawk meant evacuation, and on some level Castiel did not want to leave. 

It just felt as though they were leaving something behind...

- - -​
Castiel took it upon himself to cover the rearguard as they boarded the gunship, being the last to enter. Sergreant Marius whom he recognised from earlier shot him a quizzical glance. 

'We`re waiting on Argus and Halfdan!' Castiel answered. The look on Marius` face suggested that Castiel`s answer had meant more than he said, and Castiel turned away, not wanting to look weak as he shed a single tear. He moved back into the ship as it began to hover, waiting for the last two brothers to return. 

- - -​
The gunship lurched suddenly, and after a slight jolt Castiel reasoned that it must have put down again. He heard the front ramp open and gunfire followed. Within moments the ship was moving again and Marius led Halfdan and Argus into the transport deck. 

All their fears were confirmed as Marius lay Raenor`s still form upon the steel floor and knealt beside it. 

'He died bravely, he slew the ten orks which surrounded him…' Halfdan explained. Following this he untied a trophy from the battle, and orkish head and power klaw and dropped them beside the sergeant`s form. 'And he also killed the Nob which was leading the attacking orks.'

Something felt wrong, Castiel noticed, as Halfdan moved to the side of the craft and sat with a blank stare on his face. 

_But why shouldn`t it feel wrong?_ Castiel asked himself. _Our sergeant is dead!_ Looking sideways at Halfdan, then at Asteroth, he couldn`t help but notice the look on Asteroth`s face as he regarded his brother...


----------



## Jackinator

Argus shook his head to himself, he'd lied. Why had Halfdan lied? It was as if he blamed himself for the death of Raenor. He looked at the Marine, staring blankly at the wall opposite. He did, he had sacrificed the honour of his kill as a penitence.

He would tell Marius, he stood "Marius I..." he paused, he couldn't, this was Halfdan's affair. He settled with a nod towards Raenor's body, "he fought well." Halfdan himself had fought well but there was something in his stance that screamed at him. Argus leant forward, clapping a hand on the Marine's shoulder pauldron, he spoke, his voice so low only Halfdan could make out what he said. "That was a noble thing you did brother, but do not blame yourself, it is merely the fortunes of war."


----------



## High_Seraph

Lifting his hand back to the foregrip of his bolter Heinriech sights down it waiting for the foul orks to get within range. Halfdan jumps up to help Argus with Sergeant Raenor's body so Heinriech stays there to give supporting fire along with the rest of the squad. As Argus and Halfdan roun d a boulder Heinriech sees the ork buggies and wagons rapidly gaining on them. As they neared them the orks opened fire at Argus and Halfdan as well as the squad. Luckily for the squad the orks were missing most of their shots until one round hit Brother Logan in the shoulder who curses back at the orks.

Adding his fire to distract the orks Heinriech is surprised when streaks of smoke fly from behind him and hits most of the ork vehicles. They simply disintergrate in the fiery explosion that shakes the ground. Looking behind him Heinriech sees a Thunderhawk coming in to rescue the squad. Standing up Heinriech turns around and heads towards the ramp and takes up a postion inside the Thunderhawk to give covering fire to his squadmates. After they pick up all but Argus and Halfdan they jump into the air and settle in front of them. As they scramble aboard they dust off again and seal the ramp heading back towards the city.

*“He died bravely, he slew the ten orks which surrounded him… And he also killed the Nob which was leading the attacking orks.”* as he says this clenching his fist Halfdan untied the Nob’s head from his belt. He then dropped the power klaw and the head directly near Marius’s feet. Not saying another word he sat down and strapped himself in. 

Heinriech seeing this is surprised at Halfdan. *Taking down a nob is a great feat and I would have taken the credit. What is he thinking?* Heinriech asks himself. Seating himself far away from Halfdan Heinriech straps in and waits for the next order from Sergeant Marius.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

After Marcus voxed Sgt Reanor and the squad about the position that he had set up, Marcus continued to sweep the field and fire off a few rounds at orks when they presented a target. Marcus also glanced around at the squad member that had already fallen back to his position to make sure that they all had adequate cover and decent firing lines and fields of vision. There are no better strategists when it comes to covering a battle zone than a space marine devastator, and Marcus prided himself in being one of the best. 

Marcus was looking for the rest of the squad as they fell back so that he could cover them when he noticed that Heinrich was now carrying two bolters, and one of them appeared to be Reanor's. "Brother Heinrich, where is Sgt Reanor and how did you come to bear his weapon?" Marcus asked him as he got close enough to be heard over the din of battle. As Marcus was asking Heinrich about the bolter three orks came running around a boulder trying to run Heinrich down, but was quickly killed and reduced to a pile of gory remains as the mass-reactive heavy bolter rounds from Marcus' Heavy Bolter quickly blew them apart.

As the sound of his heavy bolter subsided and Marcus heard Brother Volk on the vox in a somber quit tone which quickly made Marcus nervous, for Volk was as much of a trickster as himself and was not easily put in a somber and quit mood. “Brothers, grave news, Sergeant Raenor is dead, slain by the xenos, I shall stand vigil until his geneseed can be recovered, that he may live on. As he heard this Marcus felt his mind wander back to that night when he was just a guardsmen when his platoon had lost their commander and was left to hold a pass with no command. It was then up to Marcus to lead his squad and he would do what he could to make sure his new brothers made it through this day also with no more fatalities. 

Marcus quickly snapped back to the present and let off another long burst at some more orks that were trying to flank their position.

"Brothers, we have been dealt a dire blow. Sgt Reanor was one of us and let us honor his memory and revenge his death, but first we must survive this day." Just has he said this Halfdan took off at a run toward Volk and Reanor's body.

Marcus started to intensify is fire to cover Halfdan as he dashed to help protect the Sgt's body. Marcus then also noticed the sound of more tortured engines at the same moment that he say another large ork force come around the benbd that the original force had come from. He quickly counted the vehicles and estimated the new orks force to be about 900, more than the squad could handle. Just then he heard another sound, but his one a good relieving one. Flying over them, a thunderhawk sent several missiles into the ork hoard before swinging around and landing behind Marcus' position and lowering its ramp. 

Sgt Marios and two Heavy Bolter Devastators step out and start beckoning to the squad to fall back as the devastators start to suppress the now advancing orks. "To the thunderhawk brothers!! I will provide you covering fire, just dont leave before I get on board though!" Marcus shouts to his brothers as they make a run for the thunderhawk. As the squad fell back Marcus jumped down heavily from his perch on the boulder and started to walk backwards while continually firing into the orks. As he cam even with the other Devastator marines he stopped and held ground with his fellow marines until the Halfdan and Volk had made it with the body of Reanor. Only then did he stop firing and hopped into the Thunderhawk. 

Upon entering he saw Sgt Reanor's body laid out ion the deck and Marios kneeling beside the body as Halfdan said “He died bravely, he slew the ten orks which surrounded him…” Clenching his fist Halfdan untied the Nob’s head from his belt, “And he also killed the Nob which was leading the attacking orks.” He then dropped the power klaw and the head directly near Marius’s feet. Marcus then sat and strapped himself in for the ride.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone:
Sergeant Marius looks over the body of Sergeant Raenor before walking over to Argus and Hienriech to retrieve Raenor's bolter and powersword before placing them inside a container. After doing so he walks to the end of the row and turns to face all of you. "Our chapter shall mourn at the loss of Sergeant Raenor, High Chaplain Morhiem and Chapter Master Ezekiel had high hopes that one day Raenor would become a captain. Upon our return i shall have a message sent to our Chapter Master of what has happened. But for now we must deal with the pressing issuse of who will now lead your squad into battle. You may either decide amongst yourselfs of who shall lead you for the duration of this war, or you may leave the decision up to Captain Tyreal and the other Sergeants to decide which of you shall lead. Take the time to discuss which option you wish to choose as we make our way back to the city." With that Sergeant Marius looks one last time at Raenor before making his way to the cockpit of the Thunderhawk to get an update on what is happening at the city so far.

Serpion:
Castiel: You notice that Asteroth looks rather depressed and is remaining very quiet for the entire flight back to the city, barely speaking a word unless he is spoken to. You guess that he is reflecting upon everything that has happened under the command of Sergeant Raenor, while there you decide to reflect upon what is going to happen to the squad as now you have no Sergeant, you wonder which option of the two that Sergeant Marius gave you to choose from, either choose someone from your own squad by discuessing it with the others or letting the more senior members of the company decice for you. Giving another quick look around you are relieved to see no-one is injured until you see Battle Brother Logan sitting there, with a blood encrusted shoulder pad and chest plate from where a looted bolter round punched through the weak point in his armour.

Asteroth: Having removed your helmet you sit there staring blankly into nothingness as you remember everything Sergeant Marius taught you since you left the scout company and joined the 4th company(feel free to make up what you want). While sitting in the thunderhawk you remain relatively quiet unless spoken to by one of your battle brothers as this is the first time you have lost a member of your squad that you had known for longer than five years as in the scout company you saw scouts come and go without ever truely getting to know them. Though you do have some reassurence in that the one marine who has always been by your side, and you by his, is still with you Battle Brother Castiel.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: Listening to Sergeant Marius talk about the future of your squad you wonder which of the options you should choose that he has given you, gather the squad and decide who will lead or allow the senior members of the 4th company decide which of you should lead. You sit there wondering what kind of leader each of you would make, especially yourself. Would you lead your squad to prove to the other squads, whose marines are all far older than you, that you are just as good as any of them? Will you lead the squad into great glories like defeating Warboss Nazdrek and his entire body guard with only your nine marine squad? Then you start to think about how high in the chapter you wish to go and forge your name into the chapters legands. Will you aspire to become a company captain? maybe even Chapter master of the Sons of Dorn? Or maybe prove your zeal and fury in battle to the chaplains in hope they may induct you into their ranks?

Marshal Ragnar:
Marcus: Removing your heavy bolter and placing it down next to you, you strap yourself into the harness and look around the thunderhawk at the other members of the squad wondering who is going to lead them, judging from what Sergeant Marius said it will be a member of this squad but you have no idea who. As Marius is in the cockpit you decide to ask the others which of the options your squad should choose: choose between yourselves who will lead the squad or let the Senior members of the company decide who will lead you. Either way you start to wonder which of you will become the Sergeant, you also wonder what will happen to Sergeant Raenor's bolter, powersword and armour, maybe you should ask Marius when he gets back?

Komanko:
Halfdan: You hear Argus same something to you about doing a noble thing that will make Raenor seem greater in the eyes of the rest of the chapter, but you still lied to a Sergeant who is even more senion then Raenor, Sergeant Marius. You sit there staring blankly into space barely hearing what Marius is saying as your attention is completely focused on the loss of Raenor and the fact that you lied. You decide that you will go and see one of the chaplains when you return to the city to seek his advice and most likely also go on a several day fast so you can think straight during the up coming battles, though you dont know if you will have time to as the orks are already on their way to the city.

Jackinator:
Argus:: After telling Halfdan he did a noble thing you walk over to a seat and strap yourself in. After strapping yourself in you listen to Marius talk about the future and leadership of your squad and wonder who will end up leading you, looking around the cabin you look at each of your battle brothers in turn and assess their ability to lead by focusing on their age(battle experience) and personality to see if they have what it takes to lead a squad of marines seeing as none of you are as old as the rest of the company who have all given atleast eighty years worth of service to their chapter. Eventually you start to think on if you yourself would make a good squad sergeant and start to go over your strong and weak points.

Npc's:
Battle Brother Demetrius Logan remains where he is sat, he has left his helmet on and is currently looking at the wound between his shoulder guard and chest plate muttering some curses about orks in annoyance. After a few minutes he then takes off his helmet and removes the shoulder guard to see how bad the wound it, you can all see its not to major but if it was a few inches closer to his chest guard then it could of done what is known as a 'shell trap' where a bullet bounces from the chest plate and up into the neck joint.

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Battle Brother Stern Thengel remain in there seats both have removed their helmets and are staring at the reflective side of their helmet lens, both appear to be contemplating something important as both wear partial frowns.


----------



## High_Seraph

Heinriech presents Sergeant Raenor's bolter as Sergeant Marius approaches. After collecting Raenor's power sword and bolter in a container he turns around and walks to the cockpit door of the Thunderhawk. Stopping there Sergeant Marius turns and says, *"Our chapter shall mourn at the loss of Sergeant Raenor, High Chaplain Morhiem and Chapter Master Ezekiel had high hopes that one day Raenor would become a captain. Upon our return i shall have a message sent to our Chapter Master of what has happened. But for now we must deal with the pressing issues of who will now lead your squad into battle. You may either decide amongst yourselves of who shall lead you for the duration of this war, or you may leave the decision up to Captain Tyreal and the other Sergeants to decide which of you shall lead. Take the time to discuss which option you wish to choose as we make our way back to the city."* After saying that he left them alone.

Heinriech was stunned that Sergeant Marius had left them to decide the fate of their squad. *Who would be the best suited to the task of leading us and why should we decide that? Halfdan seems to be at a loss since the discovery that that Sergeant Raenor had died. Castiel might have been a good choice but I sincerely doubt his nerves at the moment. Argus actually might be good for the Sergeant's position if I was dead as well. Marcus is one of our squads heavy weapon experts, so he really shouldn't be made into Sergeant. The other members are barely worth considering for Sergeant. I would prove that despite my age I could lead as well as any of the other Sergeants even Sergeant Marius. It would be glorious! Me leading my squad into battle against the filthy orks and decimating them. Bringing our vengeance down upon their heads. Perhaps we might even be able to take out Nazdrek and become one of the Companies greatest veteran squads! If I was made a Sergeant that would take me one step closer to my goal of being made Captain. Primarch be praised if we defeated Nazdrek maybe I could rise to command the chapter!* With these thoughts swirling over and over in his head Heinriech undoes the straps of his seat and stands up. 

Turning his external vox up to be heard over the drone of the engines Heinriech tells his brothers, _"I think it is in our best interest to let the senior members of our company to decide who leads us and not let them think that anyone of us is trying to outdo the others. Who agrees that this is the correct choice?"_


----------



## Jackinator

"I think it is in our best interest to let the senior members of our company to decide who leads us and not let them think that anyone of us is trying to outdo the others. Who agrees that this is the correct choice?"

"Planning your command already Heinrich?"

Argus knew that Heinrich was one of the most ambitious Marines in the squad, doubtless he wished to attract attention by getting them to follow his lead now. Argus did not doubt that he was able enough to command but he didn't trust his ambition as he trusted the man himself. Pride could do strange things to men.

He considered his own chances at the position. Not great. While he didn't doubt that he could lead them he did not get on well with the chapter hierarchy, he was too independant. On the other hand it would be closer to moving back to true independance. A long term of service as a sergeant would allow him to move back to the tenth to do what he was best at.

Looking around the thunderhawk he considered the other candidates for the position. His gaze settled on Castiel, he was the oldest, though only by a few years but he was an able Space Marine and was someone that Argus could quite happily follow into battle. Heinrich was too tempting a target for insults and practical jokes for Argus to be entirely happy following him. While he was undeniably a fearsome swordsman and a good Space Marine his arrogance grated on Argus. He glanced over at the marine, seeing him too scanning the room he reasoned he must be singling out possible competition.

He looked back at Halfdan, but the marine was still staring off into space and Argus doubted he would have been suitable for command. He was certainly capable, but he still seemed shaken by what had happened and Argus still wondered at the motive between concealing his first kill. He liked Halfdan, he was a marine he could rely on, but he doubted that Halfdan would accept any command position with whatever guilt weighed down on him.

He examined the other marines in the troop compartment. Demetrius was still examining his wound and although it wasn't serious he was still scratching at it and muttering to himself. Tycho and Stern were sat in silence, lost in their own thoughts. He looked at the squads heavy troopers, they too looked thoughtful but he doubted it was much about the position of Sergeant, none of them had struck him as blindingly ambitious, certainly not like Heinrich. He glanced over at the marine again and sat back. He doubted his own chances at command because of his rebellious streak but he hoped it was Castiel or Marcus who gained Sergeant, Heinrich would become almost unbearable otherwise. Not that he rated his hopes highly.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel / Asteroth*

Castiel was stunned. They had left it up to the squad to discuss the options for sergeant? That was... ridiculous! Who among them had the experience to judge another`s worth as a leader! Surely this was a decision best left to those in command? Before Castiel could voice his thoughts, Heinreich spoke up;

'I think it is in our best interest to let the senior members of our company to decide who leads us and not let them think that anyone of us is trying to outdo the others. Who agrees that this is the correct choice?' 

Castiel found himself slowly nodding in agreement, but his doubts were raised with Argus` response;

'Planning your command already Heinrich?' 

It was an oddly barbed remark, but as Castiel thought on it it made more sense. Heinreich had always been an ambitious sort, and it seemed likely that he would take the position if offered it. 

'Brothers, please.' Castiel spoke up. 'This day is tragic enough without you making it worse. Heinreich is right, those in command are better suited to judge than we are. Brother Argus, if you have a better suggestion I suggest you take it up with them.' He paused for a moment, letting his words sink in before continuing. 'I for one do not wish to see this squad broken because of petty politics, so keep your rivalries in the sparring cages!'

After that he ignored them and gave Asteroth a knowing tap on the shoulder, the marine had been silently grieving this whole time. 

He looked some of the others over. Logan was wounded...

- - -​
Asteroth had never expected to lose someone like this. He had always imagined that any casualties would sell their lives dearly, taking down a hundred foes before dying in a pool of the enemy`s blood. 

But like this? A handful of orks in a small skirmish? That was no way of an astartes sergeant to die! It was too much for Asteroth to come to grips with right now. So he sat in silence and simply remembered. 

He remembered the time Raenor had sparred with him. It had been a sound victory to the sergeant of course, but he had taught Asteroth every step of the way... 

He remembered the first time he had taken to the battlefield alongside him. Raenor had led the first charge against a platoon of Chaos tainted guardsmen. It had been a massacre, with not a single astartes lost and the cultists slain to a man...

He remembered what Raenor was like outside the battlefield. Stoic and faithful, always there when a fellow brother felt doubt. 

Through the din of the others talking he felt the reassuring tap of Castiel at his shoulder. Ah yes. Why wasn`t Castiel being considered he wondered? 

- - -​
Castiel undid his harness and stood. Shuffling past Heinreich he approached Brother Demetrius. 

'Do you need some help with that?'


----------



## komanko

The silence around the thunderhawk was eerie and was only broken by the constant humming of the flying thunderhawk and by the grunting of the wounded Logan. Everyone were quite for a bit, some looked at Halfdan after he say down, he noticed their prying eyes trying to understand what his motives were, only one seemed to understand what the true purpose of such an act was, the understanding came in the form of a silent personal whisper, hiding from prying ears. "*That was a noble thing you did brother, but do not blame yourself, it is merely the fortunes of war*." Looking away from the metallic wall he saw Battle Brother Argus by his side. Halfdan nodded, approving of what the man said. He knew that he was not to blame of his Sergeant’s death yet he still felt guilt, not because he “killed” the Sergeant but because he lost his concentration and disregarded his own brothers while fighting the Nob. He was completely lost in the fight and this could have caused Raenor’s death. Although Raenor was close to him Halfdan did not shed a tear, he believed that tears should be shed for the living and not for the dead who were now by the side of the emperor, watching them all from above, covered in the emperor’s embrace. A small smile came to his face as he scoured the memories that he had from his Sergeant, he was indeed a good man…

A little cheered up Halfdan turned away from the metallic wall, and turned his gaze to Marius who was still standing over Raenor’s body. Looking at Argus and Hienriech, Marius took several steps towards them and took away the bolter and the powerswored that once belonged to Brother Sergeant Raenor. After he took those he placed them in a container, when he was finished he moved to the end of the row of seats and stood in front of everyone, he looked at them with a stone cold expression; it was unreadable but the pain of losing a brother such as Raenor could be felt as it seeped from him. "*Our chapter shall mourn at the loss of Sergeant Raenor, High Chaplain Morhiem and Chapter Master Ezekiel had high hopes that one day Raenor would become a captain. Upon our return i shall have a message sent to our Chapter Master of what has happened. But for now we must deal with the pressing issuse of who will now lead your squad into battle. You may either decide amongst yourselfs of who shall lead you for the duration of this war, or you may leave the decision up to Captain Tyreal and the other Sergeants to decide which of you shall lead. Take the time to discuss which option you wish to choose as we make our way back to the city*." Marius said, looking at all of them. He then looked at Raenor’s body ones again and then took his leave towards the cockpit of the thunderhawk. They were all left alone with the fate of the squad for them to decide, it will be a hard decision. 

Yet for Halfdan there were matters of greater importance then the simple politics of the chapter and the quarrels of leadership, ones thing in particular weighed on his conscious, the simple fact that he lied to a senior Sergeant, one even more senior then his now deceased Sergeant. Although the lie could be easily justified and ignored, it could’ve even by praised as it was done by Brother Argus, it still was a lie, and Halfdan knew better then lying just like that. Such small things easily lead to graver things; after all, small steps do corrupt. Yet there was one thing he was glad about, he knew that Raenor will be now highly regarded in the eyes of the chapter, not that he was not before but even higher than before, his legacy shall live on along with his geneseed. Even though he did this for Raenor he decided not to take any risks, he would see a chaplain when he comes back to base, maybe even the High Chaplain as Marius said that he had high hopes for Raenor. Sadly none of those things was sure as the orks were already at the city and Halfdan did not think that anyone had time to spare now.

"*I think it is in our best interest to let the senior members of our company to decide who leads us and not let them think that anyone of us is trying to outdo the others. Who agrees that this is the correct choice?*" The words resounded from the walls in the closed thunderhawk. Pointless mumbling of the ambitious those words were. Why it would be the best for everyone’s interest Halfdan could not understand yet he remained silent and soon Argus spoke, his quick tongue whipping at Heinriech and his words, "*Planning your command already Heinrich?*” Halfdan could not hide his chuckle, as Argus struck at Heinriech with his tongue. Yet it was true, he was an ambitious sort and if not put on a leash could cause much disruption and maybe even a gap in the squad. Things like that lead a loyal marine to Chaos. Soon Castiel also joined the fray speaking words of serenity to calm the spirits down, “*Brothers, please. This day is tragic enough without you making it worse. Heinreich is right, those in command are better suited to judge than we are. Brother Argus, if you have a better suggestion I suggest you take it up with them. I for one do not wish to see this squad broken because of petty politics, so keep your rivalries in the sparring cages!*” 

Halfdan sighed, it would be difficult to reach an agreement on this case, and it also saddened him how everyone seemed to forget the loss they suffered just moments ago, fame and power was what mattered to most of them, at least it appeared so… Yet the time has arrived for Halfdan to speak his mind to. In anger he smacked his fist against the wall as he looked at everyone, “*Are you even aware of how you are acting right now!? Are you?! This is completely disgusting and appalling*!” Angrily looking at each one of them he stopped for a moment to catch his breath. “*His body is not even cold yet and you already descend like vultures on his position! Already measuring his boots as you are about to try and wear them! This is disgraceful! Yet one thing is clear, even though none of us is qualified to decide the squad’s fate we DO have to choose a Sergeant, and WE have to do it as we know each other better then the senior members!*” His anger and rage calmed a bit after he spoke those words yet he was far from finished, “*As for what you said Castiel, alas those petty politics as you call them are what keeps the chapter organized and working, so as petty as they are they need to be decided and maintained.*” Turning his attention away from Castiel he again spoke to everyone, “*We all have a simple task before us, we need to choose someone to lead us, maybe not even permanently, but we do need to have someone who will relay higher commands and organize us. So choose someone and then be silent, mourn the dead, and think of how you could have performed better in the last battle and where did it go wrong. I for ones know where my mistakes were and will willingly admit them. Ignoring any rational sense I charged into the fray and forgot that my Brothers were still standing behind me, I am also aware that if I have not done that the battle could have been turned otherwise, and not as it turned out now…*” Finally letting out his anger and frustration Halfdan sat down and watched the others as each of them considered his words.


----------



## High_Seraph

*"Planning your command already Heinrich?"* As Argus said these words Heinriech's choler rose. However before he could say anything Castiel spoke up and diverted his attention away from Argus.

*"Brothers, please. This day is tragic enough without you making it worse. Heinreich is right, those in command are better suited to judge than we are. Brother Argus, if you have a better suggestion I suggest you take it up with them. I for one do not wish to see this squad broken because of petty politics, so keep your rivalries in the sparring cages!"*


*“Are you even aware of how you are acting right now!? Are you?! This is completely disgusting and appalling! His body is not even cold yet and you already descend like vultures on his position! Already measuring his boots as you are about to try and wear them! This is disgraceful! Yet one thing is clear, even though none of us is qualified to decide the squad’s fate we DO have to choose a Sergeant, and WE have to do it as we know each other better then the senior members. As for what you said Castiel, alas those petty politics as you call them are what keeps the chapter organized and working, so as petty as they are they need to be decided and maintained. We all have a simple task before us, we need to choose someone to lead us, maybe not even permanently, but we do need to have someone who will relay higher commands and organize us. So choose someone and then be silent, mourn the dead, and think of how you could have performed better in the last battle and where did it go wrong. I for ones know where my mistakes were and will willingly admit them. Ignoring any rational sense I charged into the fray and forgot that my Brothers were still standing behind me, I am also aware that if I have not done that the battle could have been turned otherwise, and not as it turned out now…”*

As Halfdan said these words Heinriech's choler, already up from Argus' spiteful comment, reached a tipping point. Walking over to him Heinriech removes his helmet revealing his face to the squad. Turning his head slightly to the left to hide the scar there Heinriech says lips curling in a sneer, _"*You* do not get to judge others. *You* have lied to a Sergeant who serves our Captain directly. *Your* judgment is in question now as well as your actions. I therefore say *you* are unworthy of becoming Sergeant and if you do I will never follow you and will request a transfer or KILL YOU MYSELF!"_ Heinriech's facade of stoic behaviour cracks at the last sentance and tears fall from his eyes. _"You are the disgrace to Sergeant Raenor! A liar and coward who hides his true self behind empty words and deeds. You say we circle like vultures over Sergeant Raenor's position yet say nothing about lieng? Where is your honour? Do not call into question mine when yours is in doubt! And you Argus!,"_ Turning to face him Heinreich keeps his hid turned slightly to the left, _"If I was planning my command I wouldn't do it in such an obvious way! If either of you have reason to gainsay what I have said then I say lets settle this in the cages, real weapons no armour!"_ Replacing his helmet Heinriech moves past everyone and stands at the entrance to the thunderhawk cockpit arms crossed over his chest facing the squad.


----------



## Jackinator

"You do not get to judge others. You have lied to a Sergeant who serves our Captain directly. Your judgment is in question now as well as your actions. I therefore say you are unworthy of becoming Sergeant and if you do I will never follow you and will request a transfer or KILL YOU MYSELF! You are the disgrace to Sergeant Raenor! A liar and coward who hides his true self behind empty words and deeds. You say we circle like vultures over Sergeant Raenor's position yet say nothing about lying? Where is your honour? Do not call into question mine when yours is in doubt! And you Argus! If I was planning my command I wouldn't do it in such an obvious way! If either of you have reason to gainsay what I have said then I say lets settle this in the cages, real weapons no armour!"

Argus surged to his feet, his anger rising like a wave. "You dare dishonour him? You question his honour, where is your own Heinrich? Time was when no son of the Emperor would dishonour his brother so." He took a step towards Heinrich. His hands, balled into fists, were shaking in rage. He removed his helmet, slamming it into his former seat before taking another step forwards.

"As to your challenge brother, look me in the eye, stop hiding your face. Tell me, without guile, when you were sat there, were you waying up the possible successors for Raenor? If you hold true to that then I will gladly face you in the cages, and do not lie, it does not befit a Son of Dorn and it certainly does not befit a sergeant, as you no doubt hope to be." His eyes were dark and his voice heavy with venom as he roared. "TELL ME!"


----------



## High_Seraph

*"You dare dishonour him? You question his honour, where is your own Heinrich? Time was when no son of the Emperor would dishonour his brother so."* Argus said these words as he stood up and walked over to Heinriech.

*"As to your challenge brother, look me in the eye, stop hiding your face. Tell me, without guile, when you were sat there, were you waying up the possible successors for Raenor? If you hold true to that then I will gladly face you in the cages, and do not lie, it does not befit a Son of Dorn and it certainly does not befit a sergeant, as you no doubt hope to be. TELL ME!"*

Slowly moving his hads up Heinriech releases the seals of his helmet. Taking it off Heinriech stares straight at Argus' eyes letting him see the scar at his left temple. _"Halfdan dishounors himself Argus for lieing to Sergeant Marius. While I was sitting down I did think of being Sergeant there would be few of us who didn't! I also thought of who else could be Sergeant. I want to be Brother Captain Schtauffen and not Brother Heinriech."_ Heinriech says. Taking his helmet in his left hand Heinriech stares at Argus waiting for his reply.


----------



## Jackinator

(OOC: thank you for editing that, I was driving myself frantic trying to work out where he had lied to Raenor :laugh

"Why does he dishonour himself brother? A squad should be as one man, we fight together, we die together, there are no individual kills, what one does honours us all. I do not impune your abilities brother, no doubt you are the best swordsman here."

Argus lowered his head, his voice now so quiet that only Heinrich could hear him, "he is right, we should not be fighting because of this, we are all brothers, born of the same father." His eyes were in deep shadow now, glinting in.. regret? "I must admit I do not understand your ambitions for Captain brother, but remember, to be over-prideful is a sinful weakness, and ambition, while admirable, must be controlled." His voice grew dark again, and he raised it so the others could hear, "as one honours the squad, so does one dishonour it, do not do Raenor's memory a disservice brother." How Heinrich would react to this rebuke was anyones guess, but Argus prepared himself all the same, the Marine was justly famed for his skill as a warrior after all.


----------



## High_Seraph

*"Why does he dishonour himself brother? A squad should be as one man, we fight together, we die together, there are no individual kills, what one does honours us all. I do not impune your abilities brother, no doubt you are the best swordsman here."*

As Argus says these words Heinriech's eyes tighten in surprise. But as Heinriech made to speak Argus continued with his head lowered and spoke softly so only he could hear him, *"He is right, we should not be fighting because of this, we are all brothers, born of the same father. I must admit I do not understand your ambitions for Captain brother, but remember, to be over-prideful is a sinful weakness, and ambition, while admirable, must be controlled."* His voice grew dark again, and he raised it so the others could hear, *"as one honours the squad, so does one dishonour it, do not do Raenor's memory a disservice brother." *

_"He dishounors himself by the act of lying Argus! That should be clear to anyone."_ Heinriech says this loud enough so everyone can hear him. He then drops his voice so that only Argus could hear him, _"I want to be Captain so I can protect my Brothers and earn the respect of the Senior members of the Chapter."_ as he finishes the last sentance Heinriech looked around at the others gauging there reactions to what has been said so far. _"I am doing what I think is right for the squad Argus. Just as you are I reason. However where we differ is in the methods we use. I will not back down at all in this instance. I will hounor our Sergeant with the heads of numerous orks with the skills he had taught me personally."_


----------



## komanko

Hienriech was the first to speak, his rage and anger breaking loose and being spat directly at Halfdan and Argus. As the man spoke Halfdan began to get angry again, Hienriech was mocking him, and mocking what he has done for the Sergeant. The man who called himself his brother was nothing more than an ambitious and idiotic asshole. Any respect that Halfdan had for him or his swordsmanship was gone now. Yet before he could reply Argus already stepped towards Hienriech who moved towards the thunderhawk’s cockpit and stood there like Marius did before.

Surprisingly Argus defended Halfdan’s honor and Halfdan knew that he should thank him for that later, he then moved even closer to Hienriech and demanded an answer from him. Not backing away Hienriech answered quickly and venomously, attacking Halfdan’s honor again. But the discussion was not finished as Argus replied again to Hienriech’s senseless and idiotic words, but unlike the last time he seemed to be calmer then before and along with that he also whispered something to him which Halfdan could not hear and when he finished whispering he raised his voice again, speaking about how one honors and dishonors the whole squad. He was right, and what Hienriech was now doing was dishonoring the squad completely. Still, yet again, Hienriech continued yelling mad words about Halfdan’s honor and Halfdan could feel his anger reaching a boiling point soon. He needed only one more push before doing something drastic.

Seeing that no one was speaking and an awkward silence grabbed everyone onboard, Halfdan could finally reply to Hienriech’s filthy words and lies, it was the time to set him straight and make him see the truth. Yet his anger was nearly seeping from him and it made him stutter while he spoke as he barely managed to contain it. Putting a hand on Argus’s shoulder he moved him away and said, “*This is not your duty to defend my honor although I appreciate it, let me fight my own battles while you fight yours.*” He seemed rather calm while he said that but the true severity of his anger was only seen when he turned to Hienriech and his face was fully engulfed in a dark grim, his huge height only increasing the already menacing sight of a furious Halfdan.

Pointing at Hienriech he let his words loose, shooting them at him like arrows tipped in his anger. “*You say I am unworthy of becoming a Sergeant while I have never put myself as a candidate for it, you say my judgment is in question while you yourself say that you will kill my, a battle brother, rather than serve under me, you tell me I am a disgrace to the Sergeant memory yet you continue to try and prove that you can fit into his shoes, and to top it all you challenge a battle brother to a fight to the death!? Only from these things I can say that you are the only one here unworthy of being a Sergeant, you are disgustingly ambitious, you hide behind empty threats which you can’t follow, and all the while stupidity continues to follow from your mouth! You should consider your words carefully as the words you use are like a double edged sword, they strike me now, but soon they will strike you as well and I dare say that when they strike you they will at least be true and not completely full of crap my dear brother!*” Taking a few quick breaths he continued blasting Hienriech with vengeful words, “*You say that I dishonor myself by lying yet I only did it for Raenor, I lied so he might have an honorable death, I gave away my first kill, a thing I am immensely proud of, for someone I knew was better than me in every way, how can you by the name of the emperor tell me that this act is dishonorable!? How can you!? And before you start saying that I planned it to look honorable that I’m telling you ahead, I did not, Raenor was like a true brother to me as he was to you, but you on the other hand, mock his name by sowing seeds of war and deceit amongst your own brothers. All you think about is yourself, your egoistical nature will never lead to anything especially not the recognition you so eagerly desire, the only thing that you are considered with is how big and fat your name is, you don’t really care of your own brothers so you can drop this useless charade you are putting here*.” Looking at Hienriech from above Halfdan hissed his last words, “*Your pride, ambition and ego will only lead you to a downfall, if anything can be seen right now is how easily you will fall from grace, you are not even worthy of being called a brother!*” He then spat on the ground and turned his back to Hienriech. “*You are fool and a coward, and because of this I see no reason to even exchange insults with you…*”.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

"Our chapter shall mourn at the loss of Sergeant Raenor, High Chaplain Morhiem and Chapter Master Ezekiel had high hopes that one day Raenor would become a captain. Upon our return i shall have a message sent to our Chapter Master of what has happened. But for now we must deal with the pressing issuse of who will now lead your squad into battle. You may either decide amongst yourselfs of who shall lead you for the duration of this war, or you may leave the decision up to Captain Tyreal and the other Sergeants to decide which of you shall lead. Take the time to discuss which option you wish to choose as we make our way back to the city." Marius said, looking at all of them. He then looked at Raenor’s body ones again and then took his leave towards the cockpit of the thunderhawk. They were all left alone with the fate of the squad for them to decide, it will be a hard decision.

As Marius left them, Marcus unstrapped his heavy bolter and stowed it in a weapons locker besides the shock seats and placed his helmet on one of the empty bucket seats. Marcus then went over and knelt beside the body of Sgt Reanor and placed his hand upon his formers Sgt's shoulder. Bowing his head Marcus recited a short prayer and then returned to his seat and strapped himself in. 

Marcus just sat quietly as the others started to argue and about who the next Sgt of the squad should be and who is causing more dishonor to the squad. "They are lucky we are not in the Guard. A commissar would have shot each one of them already." Marcus though to himself. 

While paying half attention to the argument Marcus thought about who he would support for the Sgt. While he himself probably had the most fighting experience because of his time with the Guard, Marcus considered himself a line soldier. If the Captains of the chapter ever deemed him worthy of the being a Sgt he would bear the responsibility with honor but he never wished or desired to be a Captain. He was a devastator marine dedicated to slaying the enemies of the Emperor and he could best do that on the field. 

Marcus started paying more attention to the argument and realized that his brothers were letting it get out of control. Heinrich had just made a challenge to fight to the death with a fellow brother!! Marcus quickly unstrapped his harness and stood up and watched Halfdan spat on the ground and turned his back to Hienriech and say, “You are fool and a coward, and because of this I see no reason to even exchange insults with you…”. 

Marcus realizing that this could be the flashpoint to a fight between his brothers quickly stepped forward and raised his voice and said in a firm and commanding voice that he had had to use to Guardsmen in his heavy weapons squad, "Brothers, we are above this!! We are Astartes, chosen warriors created in the image of the Emperor and Dorn. I have seen simple Imperial Guardsmen handle themselves with more honor and dignity. We are brothers and the Sons of Dorn, why do you behave like this? Your are arguing and infighting like the very orks that we just killed. Now, Sgt Marius has left the dicision up to us as to who will replace Sgt Reanor. Can we not do this without making accusations and issuing threats?" Marcus says as he looks at Hlafdan and Heinrich, "Let us vote and handle the situation honorably. Each one of us can enter his name for the possibility of Sgt or keep it from the running if he so chooses. Each brother should be able to cast their opinion, for we a squad after all. A squad, not a individuals!! So start behaving like a squad of the Elite Astartes that we are."

As Marcus finished he made eye contact with each of his brothers and then returned to his seat.

(OOC: No one is to post after me as Revan wants to get started on the update.)


----------



## revan4559

Serpion:
Castiel: Logan looks up at you before looking back at his wound. "I should be fine for now Brother Castiel, though i think i shall go see an apocathary once we return to the city to get it patched up fully and make sure my arm hasnt lost any functionality. Though" Logan looks other at the Halfdan, Argus and Hienriech "I think those three need to be sorted out before we go into battle again, as if there is no bond of brotherhood between them then they may not look out for each other as they should during a battle which could result in any of them dying due to the others stubborness" Logan then goes back to inspecting his wound before picking up his bolter and cleaning it. You stand there listening to and wondering why exactly they are fighting, as remembering what they said earlier you could of sworn when Argus said "planning your command already?" it could of been a joke to try and ease the sadness in the squad. What you do now is up to you, and if you try to seperate your brothers but you see Sergeant Marius come out of the cockpit and frown at the fighting, so do you wait to see what the Sergeant does to sort it out or step in now?

Asteroth: Sitting there wondering what is going to happen to the squad your hearing then tunes into the rather large shouting match going on at the other end of the thunderhawk between Argus, Hienriech and Halfdan. As a heavy weapons marine you could easily seperate Argus and Hienriech if they decided to get into a fist fight but getting Halfdan away would require another as he is a bear of an astartes and likely stronger than the other two. But before you decide to do anything Sergeant Marius returns from the cockpit and frowns at the shouting match going on between brother astartes as he then slowly makes his way forwards the squabbling three, what ever is going to happen to them could either make or break the squad depending on what sort of punishment he has in store for the three. Whether you decide to warn your three brother Astartes is up to you about the approaching and very angry looking Sergeant.

OOC: feel free to react to Marius's speech aswell.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: As you continue your arguement with Halfdan and Argus you hear Marcus come in and tell you all that you are not acting like Astartes but you have worked yourself up so much you almost start arguing with him aswell until you hear foot steps behind you. Turning around you can see a clearly very angry Sergeant Marius approach you and the other two, but before you can do or say anything his ceramite plated fist shoots up and slams int your face knocking you flat on your back, in which you are quickly joined on the floor by Argus and Halfdan clearly Sergeant Marius is very annoyed. Looking down at the three of you he then looks up at the others aswell before he starts to give you all a lecture. "You will all listen to me now and listen well. I know that the death of Raenor has caused high tensions and great sadness within all of you but that is the life of one of the Emperor's Astartes. You should be celebrating the life which Raenor lived not mourning and arguing about how honourable his death was. Yes we all strive to have an honourable death but for some of us it doesn't come." Marius then strides down the thunderhawk allowing you, argus and halfdan to get up before he turns to look at you. "You should be brothers in arms! and share bonds of brotherhood stronger than steel and ceramite, instead look at you. Fighting and arguing with each other like those vile orks do like when they wish to become leader, or fighting like the Feral Sons of Russ over who gets to finish off the last of the mead. You are the SONS OF DORN you DO NOT! act this way towards one another. Is that understood?" Marius looks at the three of you before narrowing his gaze and motioning all three of you closer. "The three of you will see Chaplain Klaus when we land and get this matter resolved understood?" After your agreement to this Marius then turns to focus on the ramp. "We will be landing in five minutes, prepare your wargear."

Komanko:
Halfdan: As you continue your arguement with Hienriech and Argus you hear Marcus come in and tell you all that you are not acting like Astartes but you have worked yourself up so much you almost start arguing with him aswell until you hear foot steps behind Hienriech. You can see a clearly very angry Sergeant Marius approach you and the other two, but before you can do or say anything his ceramite plated fist shoots up and slams int your face knocking you flat on your back, in which you are quickly joined on the floor by Argus and Hienriech clearly Sergeant Marius is very annoyed. Looking down at the three of you he then looks up at the others aswell before he starts to give you all a lecture. "You will all listen to me now and listen well. I know that the death of Raenor has caused high tensions and great sadness within all of you but that is the life of one of the Emperor's Astartes. You should be celebrating the life which Raenor lived not mourning and arguing about how honourable his death was. Yes we all strive to have an honourable death but for some of us it doesn't come." Marius then strides down the thunderhawk allowing you, argus and halfdan to get up before he turns to look at you. "You should be brothers in arms! and share bonds of brotherhood stronger than steel and ceramite, instead look at you. Fighting and arguing with each other like those vile orks do like when they wish to become leader, or fighting like the Feral Sons of Russ over who gets to finish off the last of the mead. You are the SONS OF DORN you DO NOT! act this way towards one another. Is that understood?" Marius looks at the three of you before narrowing his gaze and motioning all three of you closer. "The three of you will see Chaplain Klaus when we land and get this matter resolved understood?" After your agreement to this Marius then turns to focus on the ramp. "We will be landing in five minutes, prepare your wargear."

Jackinator:
Argus:: As you continue your arguement with Hienriech and Halfdan you hear Marcus come in and tell you all that you are not acting like Astartes but you have worked yourself up so much you almost start arguing with him aswell until you hear foot steps behind Hienriech. You can see a clearly very angry Sergeant Marius approach you and the other two, but before you can do or say anything his ceramite plated fist shoots up and slams int your face knocking you flat on your back, in which you are quickly joined on the floor by Halfdan and Hienriech clearly Sergeant Marius is very annoyed. Looking down at the three of you he then looks up at the others aswell before he starts to give you all a lecture. "You will all listen to me now and listen well. I know that the death of Raenor has caused high tensions and great sadness within all of you but that is the life of one of the Emperor's Astartes. You should be celebrating the life which Raenor lived not mourning and arguing about how honourable his death was. Yes we all strive to have an honourable death but for some of us it doesn't come." Marius then strides down the thunderhawk allowing you, argus and halfdan to get up before he turns to look at you. "You should be brothers in arms! and share bonds of brotherhood stronger than steel and ceramite, instead look at you. Fighting and arguing with each other like those vile orks do like when they wish to become leader, or fighting like the Feral Sons of Russ over who gets to finish off the last of the mead. You are the SONS OF DORN you DO NOT! act this way towards one another. Is that understood?" Marius looks at the three of you before narrowing his gaze and motioning all three of you closer. "The three of you will see Chaplain Klaus when we land and get this matter resolved understood?" After your agreement to this Marius then turns to focus on the ramp. "We will be landing in five minutes, prepare your wargear."

Marshal Ragnar:
Marcus: After returning to your seat you can see Sergeant Marius walk in from the cockfit and knock all three of the arguing Astartes on their back with a quick punch to the face. You notice that Sergeant Marius must be pretty storng if he is able to knock down three Astartes in quick succession with a single punch. You then hear him start to lecture not only those three, but the entire squad, about how Astartes should act as compared to 90% of the rest of the chapter and especially the 4th company you are some of the youngest astartes there and have yet to fully understand what it is to be an Imperial Space Marine. You sit there thinking upon Marius's wonders and wonder how you and the others are going to be able to stop a rift forming in the squad between Halfdan, Argus and Hienriech. At the end of the lecture Marius says you will be landing in five minutes and that you should gather up your gear and prepare to disembark the thunderhawk. You also decide that you should ask Sergeant Marius what You, Asteroth, Castiel, Logan, Gaius and Thengel should do while Argus, Halfdan and Hienriech are going to see the chaplain.

Npc's:
Battle Brother Demetrius Logan, Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Battle Brother Stern Thengel all remain seated as they listen to Marius's lecture, before picking up their helmets and putting them back on along with gathering up their bolters and remaining seated until the thunderhawk touches down in the city.


----------



## Jackinator

Argus lay on his back as Sergeant Marius stalked away, feeling his anger melting away after the drubbing the three of them had recieved at his hands. The Sergeant was right of course, he always was, and Argus had to accept his part in it. Not that he minded, what he hated was the circumstances, Raenor had been a good man. He shook himself away from his fatalistic thoughts, reviewing what had just happened. He couldn't help it, feeling a grin wrestle it's way onto his face. He stood, holding out a hand to help his fellow marines up. Somehow he could never appreciate the seriousness of discipline situations, despite his superior's anger.

"Come brothers, he is right, we shouldn't be fighting like this, Marius is right, Marcus," he paused and nodded at the Marine," is right." He shook his head, "he has a point about the orks, at least we didn't quite get into a brawl." He laughed, irregardless of Marius' displeasure. He clapped Heinrich on the shoulder, winked at Halfdan, then retrieved his helmet. "Come brothers, we have a chaplain to visit, after that, I feel that Marcus' idea bears some consideration, don't you?"


----------



## High_Seraph

Seeing Marcus walk up to the three of them and say *"Brothers, we are above this!! We are Astartes, chosen warriors created in the image of the Emperor and Dorn. I have seen simple Imperial Guardsmen handle themselves with more honor and dignity. We are brothers and the Sons of Dorn, why do you behave like this? Your are arguing and infighting like the very orks that we just killed. Now, Sgt Marius has left the dicision up to us as to who will replace Sgt Reanor. Can we not do this without making accusations and issuing threats? Let us vote and handle the situation honorably. Each one of us can enter his name for the possibility of Sgt or keep it from the running if he so chooses. Each brother should be able to cast their opinion, for we a squad after all. A squad, not a individuals!! So start behaving like a squad of the Elite Astartes that we are."*

Hearing Marcus say this Heinriech was about to round on him as well when he heard ceramite on metal behind him. Turning around Heinriech sees a clearly angry Sergeant Marius walking towards them. _"Serg.."_ Before Heinriech could finish the word Sergeant Marius had knocked him down with a blow Heinriech hadn't seen at all. Quickly following himself were Argus and Halfdan. Sergeant Marius then talks to the squad saying, 
*"You will all listen to me now and listen well. I know that the death of Raenor has caused high tensions and great sadness within all of you but that is the life of one of the Emperor's Astartes. You should be celebrating the life which Raenor lived not mourning and arguing about how honourable his death was. Yes we all strive to have an honourable death but for some of us it doesn't come. You should be brothers in arms! and share bonds of brotherhood stronger than steel and ceramite, instead look at you. Fighting and arguing with each other like those vile orks do like when they wish to become leader, or fighting like the Feral Sons of Russ over who gets to finish off the last of the mead. You are the SONS OF DORN you DO NOT! act this way towards one another. Is that understood? The three of you will see Chaplain Klaus when we land and get this matter resolved understood? We will be landing in five minutes, prepare your wargear."* 

Hearing these words Heinriech still thinks, *Halfdan has dishounured Sergeant Raenor by lying about his kill to Sergeant Marius. However he is not the only one that has brought dishounor to the squad as I am guilty of it as well.* Knocking Argus' hand out of the way Heinriech stands up on his own. Recieving a clap on his shoulder from Argus Heinriech looks at him with wide eyes. Shaking his head Heinriech retrieves his helmet and puts it back on and goes back to his seat. Getting there he checks his chainsword carefully. Looking at some of the teeth Heinriech frowns at some of them. *I don't think that it will survive much more of this war at the pace I'm going yet. I'll have to see a techmarine to get replacement teeth for it as well as check my armour for signs of infrastructure damage. Of course this is after the visit to Chaplain Klaus. I just hope that I have the time to do it.*


----------



## komanko

He barely kept his rage in control now, as he spat on the ground and walked away a new figure intervened, it was Marcus, at this point Halfdan had enough and he barely listened to what the man had to say, his anger boiled inside threatening to burst any moment. There was one thing that he did catch from what Marcus said, “*…not a individuals!! So start behaving like a squad of the Elite Astartes that we are*." That was it, Halfdan’s anger and rage reached a boiling point, bursting like a bullet from a gun.He turned around in rage not hearing the pounding of ceramite boots behind him. He was already about to raise his hand and point at Marcus, the words already on his lips but then a stone hammered fist smashed against his face, knocking the unexpecting Halfdan to the ground violently. All rage and anger vanished at ones and were replaced with confusion and alarm, he had no idea who punched him yet he quickly discovered who it was as a familiar and angry voice spoke.

"*You will all listen to me now and listen well. I know that the death of Raenor has caused high tensions and great sadness within all of you but that is the life of one of the Emperor's Astartes. You should be celebrating the life which Raenor lived not mourning and arguing about how honourable his death was. Yes we all strive to have an honourable death but for some of us it doesn't come. You should be brothers in arms! and share bonds of brotherhood stronger than steel and ceramite, instead look at you. Fighting and arguing with each other like those vile orks do like when they wish to become leader, or fighting like the Feral Sons of Russ over who gets to finish off the last of the mead. You are the SONS OF DORN you DO NOT! act this way towards one another. Is that understood?*” Mentioning Argus, Hienriech, and Halfdan to come closer Marius said, “*The three of you will see Chaplain Klaus when we land and get this matter resolved understood? We will be landing in five minutes, prepare your wargear.*" 

Halfdan nodded in understanding as the Sergeant spoke, he knew that even though he did not agree with everything he said it was not wise to argue with him now, as he was probably taking Raenor’s death harder then all of them together, they knew each other for quite a while and were also good friends. In the end of the Sergeant’s speech nothing changed in Halfdan’s plan except the fact that he will have to take two more people with him to see the chaplain now. As Marius left the room everyone stayed quiet for several seconds and then begun returning back to life. Argus was the first to stand up, he joked around while retrieving his helmet and reaching with his hand out to help them get up. Halfdan managed to get a small smile on his face; the circumstances were kind of funny considering Agrus’s joke. Yet Hienriech did not seem to lighten up as he knocked Argus’s hand away from him in anger and stood up on his own, he did not look happy at all, and Halfdan knew that he probably still felt hostility towards him yet it did not matter, Halfdan knew that it will take much more for this man to earn any respect Halfdan had for him before.

Looking at Argus’s hand dangling in the air Halfdan smiled for a moment and grabbed it, putting his entire weight on it and nearly pulling Argus to the ground with him, but in the last second he pushed himself up and slapped Argus on the back, “*Thanks brother*.” He then moved onward to his sit, checking his chainswords which were practically still useable, yet the teeth on both of them were a little worn out from the clashes with the Nob’s weapons. Putting them both back in their respective places Halfdan checked his bolt pistol, reloaded it and holstered it, ready to use exactly when needed.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

After Marcus made his soeech he sat back in his chair and strapped in. He turned just in time to see Sgt Marius knock the three arguing marines onto the ground and reprimand them. Marcus wasnt to interested in their chastisement so he closed his eyes and started to contemplate the coming war with the Orks and the future engagements. Sgt Marius then announced to gather their gear for they would be landing in 5, so Marcus strapped his heavy bolter back on and donned his helmet. He didnt bother to strap back in, but just grabbed a support strut and rode the landing through. As they were strting to descent Marcus said, "Sgt Maruis sir, and specific orders for the rest of the squad?"


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel/Asteroth*

'I`ll be fine.' Logan replied to Castiel. 'But I think those three need to be sorted out.' 

Following Logan`s gaze to the other three, Castiel had to agree. Their discussion earlier had not given Castiel much hope for the future of the squad. If they could not reach an amicable position with each other, it would jeapordise the squad`s future. If only an experienced sergeant could be assigned to them. Surely it would not be so bad? After all, they had all learned to work together when the squad was first formed, so welcoming a new squad member was not out of the question. Particularly since casualties were a fact of life anyway, this situation could very well occur again at any time. 

Castiel was just contemplating giving voice to them again, but noticing Sergeant Marius` approach opted to stay silent instead. 

Across the room, he saw Asteroth with a similar look in his eyes. This was going to be interesting. Despite his size, Asteroth had decided against intervening. It would be better to let them vent, be open and honest at a time like this. 

Marius` actions quickly took care of the problem, leaving both Castiel and Asteroth to exchange a glance of relief and amusement. 

Marius gave the three of them a stern lecture about their behaviour, at this of all times and warned them that such crap would not be tolerated. After this he turned to everyone and gave them their orders.

'We shall be landing in five minutes. Prepare your wargear.' 

None of the group up the back wanted to speak or act further. Castiel and Asteroth had no further need to interfere, and Logan and the others would not choose to break their silence now it seemed...


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: Sergeant Marius turns away from the ramp to look back at all of you. "After we have landed those three who need to go see Chaplain Klaus shall. The rest of you will head to the armoury to restock up on ammo and get any repairs done, except for you Logan, you will go see the Apocathery to get your wound sorted. Now Logan, Halfdan, Argus and Hienrick once you are done with what you need to do report to the armourt to restock on ammo and gets repairs aswell. You will wait in the armoury until i vox for ALL of you is that understood? As soon as I vox you, you will meet me at my location for the decision of who will lead this squad into battle." With that Marius turns back to face the ramp as the Thunderhawk starts to shudder as it descends onto the landing platform.

You all feel the jolt of the Thunderhawk as it touches down on the landing pad before you see the ramp start to lower and when it reaches a certain angle the light of the outside world floods in and momenterally blinds you before your eyes and helmet lens re-adjust to the new level of light. Outside the howling wind and snow has started to pick up and may turn into a snow storm or a mild blizzard. As soon as the ramp touches the snow covered concrete Sergeant Marius walks down the ramp and off to join his squad in the command center. Now it is time for the group to split up and go their seperate ways for now to perform the orders that Sergeant Marius gave them. However you can see around you that Thunderhawks are still coming in from orbit obviously dropping off ammunition and supplies for the war.

Serpion:
Castiel: After gathering up your wargear you await the thunderhawk to land. Once it has you join Battle Brother Gaius, Thengel, Asteroth and Marcus to make your way to the armoury which has been set up in the cities palace head quaters. On the way you have time to talk to your fellow battle brothers about what you think will happen to Halfdan, Argus and Hienriech along with where you think your next deployment will be. You can feel the freezing find on your face and in your hair along with the howling winds making it harder for your astartes hearing to pick up what is going on around you. You decice that you will ask the tech-marines when you get to the hanger to see if they have any spare helmets, and that it would be a very sensible choice to wear one just incase a bullet from the orks comes anywhere near your head.

Asteroth: Gather up your multi-melta you remain seated until the thunderhawk has landed, and once it has you disembark with the others of your squad. You walk with Battle Brother Giaus, Thengel, Castiel and Marcus towards the armoury to get your armour repaired along with having your multi-melta restocked with fuel. You wonder if in the coming battles will your short-medium ranged weapon really do much good as it would be better to try and kill orks at a longer range than letting them get close like they did during the scouting mission. You think that for the duration of this war you may need to in some of your mission exchange your multi-melta for something with longer range, perhaps a plasma cannon or heavy bolter? You decide to ask your Battle Brothers for advice and also ask the Tech-Marines to see if they have any speak heavy weaponary.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: As the tunderhawk lands you disembark with the rest of your battle brothers but as they walk off to the armoury you remain behind with Argus and Halfdan as you need to go and find Chaplain Klaus somewhere in the city. If you ask Sergeant Marius where Chaplain Klaus is he simply points at the large cathedral with the statue of the emperor standing infront of it before he walks off to join his squad and obviously discuss the matter of who will lead your squad through out this war against the orks. On your way you have time to talk to Halfdan and Argus if you wish but after what happened on the thunderhawk you aren't really in the mood to talk to them. As you walk you start to think on what Chaplain Klaus will do to you, but think yourself luckly it isnt High Chaplain Heleveticus Morhiem, the oldest living member of the Chapter save for those ancients within the bodies of the Dreadnoughts, for if it was the High Chaplain you were going to see you woulld likely spend the rest of the war on board of the Fury of Dorn.

Komanko:
Halfdan: As the tunderhawk lands you disembark with the rest of your battle brothers but as they walk off to the armoury you remain behind with Argus and Hienriech as you need to go and find Chaplain Klaus somewhere in the city. If you ask Sergeant Marius where Chaplain Klaus is he simply points at the large cathedral with the statue of the emperor standing infront of it before he walks off to join his squad and obviously discuss the matter of who will lead your squad through out this war against the orks. On your way to the temple to see Chaplain Klaus you have time to think over how you will explain to the chaplain what happened and why you lied to Sergeant Marius even if it was for the benifit of Sergeant Raenor's honour. You also think that when your meeting with the Chaplain is done it may be an idea to see if you can ask a tech-marine to change your bolt pistol for a bolter as it is likely the start of this war will be long range fire fights in which a pistol would be useless, along with asking to see if you can have a spare helmet.

Jackinator:
Argus:: Disembarking from the thunderhawk with the rest of your battle brothers you remain behind with Halfdan and Hienriech as the others walk off to go to the armoury except Battle Brother Logan as he heads towards where the apochatherion has been set up. If you ask Sergeant Marius where Chaplain Klaus is he simply points at the large cathedral with the statue of the emperor standing infront of it before he walks off to join his squad and obviously discuss the matter of who will lead your squad through out this war against the orks. While you walk with Hienriech and Halfdan to go and find Chaplain Klaus you notice that neither of them wish to talk to each other which could cause problems for the entire squad unless Chaplain Klaus can sort it. While you continue to walk with them you wonder what the rest of the 4th company are doing at this point in time and how they are dealing with the orks on the other two worlds of the Rexnar system.

Marshal Ragnar:
Marcus: After strapping your heavy bolter to your back you wait for the thunderhawk to land before the rest of the squad leaves the thunderhawk and sets off for their different locations. You are walking with Battle Brother Gaius, Thengel Castiel and Asteroth to the armoury in the city's palace to get your armour repaired and your ammunition stocks back up to full ready to fight off what ever the orks throw at you next. While walking with them you have time to talk to them with how you think the war with the orks will go and also get a chance to ask them who they think should be the squad Sergeant, along with what they think about the arguing between Argus, Halfdan and Hienriech. 

Npc's:
Battle Brother Demetrius Logan has walked away from the main group off to go and find the apocathery currently attached to the company so that he can get his wound patched up.

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Battle Brother Stern Thengel walk with Castiel, Asteroth and Marcus to the armoury within the citys palace but remain quiet unless spoken too, obviously both of them appear to be deep in thought or still mourning Raenor's death.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel/Asteroth*

Castiel felt the thunderhawk pitch forth a bit as it began to descend. Looking sideways again at Brother Logan with slight concern, he gripped his bolter tightly and double checked his knife was in its sheath. All was in order... 

As the vessel coasted in to land, Sergeant Marius gave out orders to meet at the armoury. Logan needed to visit the apothecary, the other three needed to see Chaplain Klaus, but Castiel was in neither of those categories so straight to the armoury for him. He thought back to the battle, several times he had come close to being injured or killed severely. He thought of his grapple with the ork. It had almost killed him save for Asteroth`s interference. He remembered headbutting it, and still sported the throbbing injury on his forehead. 

Evidently, the ork`s skull was far thicker than his. 

The thunderhawk touched down and as one the battle brothers stood. The ramp opened, flooding the interior with daylight and causing Castiel to squint sharply. As they began to disembark Asteroth spoke up; 

'Castiel, i was wondering if you think a better weapon would serve for the rest of this campaign? I feel that the multi melta is too... situational.' 

Castiel eyed the heavy weapon in Asteroths hand and had to agree. 'Frankly Brother, I would opt for the heavy bolter myself.' 

Asteroth slowed and kept pace with Marcus. 'Brother Marcus.' He said. 'I intend to exchange this weapon. Castiel recommends the heavy bolter, do you have any thoughts on this?' 

Castiel himself looked over to Logan as he diverted to seek out the apothecarion. He felt an interest in what those brothers did. Maybe one day he too could seek to become an apothecary? Then he noticed Halfdan following Marius` pointing finger to a cathedral. There was a little sympathy on Castiel`s part, but at the same time Halfdan would come out of this for the better. He didn`t say anything else until they had reached the makeshift armoury.

-- -- --​


----------



## High_Seraph

*"After we have landed those three who need to go see Chaplain Klaus shall. The rest of you will head to the armoury to restock up on ammo and get any repairs done, except for you Logan, you will go see the Apocathery to get your wound sorted. Now Logan, Halfdan, Argus and Heinriech once you are done with what you need to do report to the armourt to restock on ammo and gets repairs aswell. You will wait in the armoury until i vox for ALL of you is that understood? As soon as I vox you, you will meet me at my location for the decision of who will lead this squad into battle."*

Heinriech hears these words and unstraps himself and stands up. Holding on to the webbing he slides his chainsword into its sheath and waits for the Thunderhawk to land.
feeling the Thunderhawk touch down Heinriech made his way toawrds the ramp. Reaching the ramp as it starts to lower Heinriech asks, _"Sergeant Marius where is Chaplain Klaus located?"_ His only response was to point at a large cathedrel with a statue of the Emperor in front of it. Setting off Heinriech is once again glad to have worn a helmet as the sound of the iwind was deafening before the speakers dimmed it automatically. 

Walking towards the cathedreal Heinriech hears Halfadn and Argus talking but doesn't respond as he's to busy thinking about what Chaplain Klaus will do to them. *I hope that I will be alowed to still fight the foul orks. What punishment could be worse than being sent back to the battle barge for the duration of the war? That would be unbearable for me to handle! Maybe this offense is great enough to warrant that. I would never rise to Sergeant and definately not Captain. All those dreams and hours of training for naught. No! I will not let that happen. I will convince Chaplain Klaus that I was thinking of the squad. That the death of Sergeant Raenor had clouded judgment for a few minutes. He will understand that right? He will understand that I let my hummors get the better of me.*


----------



## komanko

Halfdan looked at Sergeant Marius after he positioned himself and checked his weapons. The Sergeant was standing near the ramp and facing towards the outside, he was not looking at the rest of the squad in the thunderhawk, he obviously was pissed off to say the least but it looked more like he was thinking something over right now then letting his anger out. It did not matter though because as quickly as the Sergeant turned towards the ramp he turned away and began speaking again, he reminded the three of them, Argus, Hienriech, and Halfdan that they need to go the Chaplain Klaus when they land, ignoring them for a moment he spoke to the others telling them that they shall go to the armoury which was set in the city palace. He ordered them to restock their ammo and repair any damage that was caused to their weaponry and armour. Turning to Logan he said that he is to go to the apothecary, it was clear that as mad as he was he still remained professional and carrying towards the squad he was now commanding temporarily. Looking at the chosen trio again Marius told them that after they visit the Chaplain they are to go to the armoury as well and wait for his Vox signal. Halfdan nodded in understanding and remained silent, he was curious about the Chaplain’s reaction to the matter yet there was no further point in arguing with Hienriech as he had nothing to achieve, the man was no longer his battle brother and thus it did not matter to him anymore. Marius said something about deciding who the Sergeant will be but Halfdan was not concentrating at what he was saying so he did not hear exactly what it was, yet it did not matter, glory could be earned without a high rank. 

The sound of stuttering engines was the first thing that gave away the beginning of the landing process. The constant steady humming was now stuttering and going in an unevenly pace, closing his eyes Halfdan concentrated on the Thunderhawk, feeling how the feet of the hawk are touching the landing pad softly, it was a smooth landing. The ramp was slowly lowered down; suddenly a bright flash of light filled the thunderhawk, so bright that Halfdan could see it through his closed eyes. He opened his eyes, the freezing winter cold temperature of Rexnar IV could be felt even while they were inside of the thunderhawk, along with the howling of the icy wind which penetrated through the smallest holes and openings in the thunderhawk, creating high pitched shrieking sounds. Checking his weapons again he saw that everything was in place, taking a final look at the thunderhawk and at where Raenor’s corpse was laid before Halfdan noticed that no one moved the power klaw that he removed from the Nob. No, that Raenor removed, he corrected himself in his mind. Standing up, Halfdan moved towards the power klaw and when he saw that no one was about to stop him he picked it up and attached to his belt again, he thought that maybe the techmarines will be able to do something with it. Seeing that there is nothing left for him on the hawk he made his way out along with the rest of the squad.

Stepping out of the thunderhawk Halfdan narrowed his differently colored eyes; he needed amount to readjust to the different light level outside of the thunderhawk. Blinking several times and then scratching his beard he moved on, the howling wind was even more intense then what it looked like when he was inside of the Hawk, they apparently landed while a snowstorm was still going on, flying in a blizzard was not the wisest thing to do but who was he to question the pilot’s abilities. More thunderhawks could be heard through the howling wind, this was will not be short on supplies it seemed…

Looking around, Halfdan saw that Heinriech was speaking with the Sergeant, but it seemed like the conversation was one sided as the Sergeant simply pointed towards a location. Halfdan assumed that he pointed towards the whereabouts of the Chaplain and thus he followed Hienriech hoping that he will lead him to the Chaplain. While he followed he looked up, trying to figure out where the Sergeant has pointed, and he quickly understood, a large and menacing stone made cathedral was standing tall, status of the mighty emperor decorating it, it was an awe inspiring building and yet at the same time dread filling one. It was pointless to ponder on the beauty of the building, he had a far more important and at the same time dangerous in its own way task, he had to talk with the Chaplain. Halfdan steeled himself, he knew that if the Chaplain sees even a single doubt in his mind, a single disbelief in the ways of the emperor he will be punished. Although he knew that he believed with all his heart in the way of the emperor a visit to the Chaplain was indeed a fear inspiring thing. He emptied his mind and removed any thoughts he had, he looked at the falling snow and only thought about it and how simple it was. He knew that when he will meet the Chaplain he will know what to say, he did not need to prepare himself to his meeting.

Sadly annoying thoughts kept creeping into his mind, not leaving him alone for a moment, they were practical thoughts, soldiers thoughts, but still, this was not the time and place for them so Halfdan simply made to mental notes for himself, one was to possibly ask for a bolter in exchange of his bolt pistol which will be useless in long range firefights, and the second note was to get a helm, he could not simply continue on running around bare headed in a snowstorm where vision was low and where orks might lurk around and shoot towards him, especially if he is charging towards them. The more protection the better…


----------



## Jackinator

*Argus*

Argus stepped out of the thunderhawk as it touched down, an artificial wind from the turbines whipping up particles of dust around the transport. He looked back at Raenor's body, his eyes sad behind the helmets lenses. He had looked back just in time to see Halfdan retrieve the Power Klaw from it's place beside the iron mountain that had once been their leader. He smiled, it seemed Halfdan wasn't able to let go of his glory entirely.

Heinrich was talking to the sergeant, but Marius was just as abrupt as he had been before. Raising one arm and pointing towards the cathedral that dominated the plaza. He surmised this was where Chaplain Klaus was. He waited a moment, watching Marius as he stalked off to join his squad, then, shaking himself out of his trance he hurried after the other two.

They trudged along silently, neither seemingly willing to talk to one another. Argus frowned, this wasn't good, they had to operate as a unit, any rivalries or disagreements like this were dangers to them, and worse, the squad. "Come you two, there's no need to be so grim, we had our disagreement, we are being punished for it, there is no need to blame each other"...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Marcus listened to Marius say, "After we have landed those three who need to go see Chaplain Klaus shall. The rest of you will head to the armoury to restock up on ammo and get any repairs done, except for you Logan, you will go see the Apocathery to get your wound sorted. Now Logan, Halfdan, Argus and Hienrick once you are done with what you need to do report to the armourt to restock on ammo and gets repairs aswell. You will wait in the armoury until i vox for ALL of you is that understood? As soon as I vox you, you will meet me at my location for the decision of who will lead this squad into battle." 

Shortly after Marius finished giving the orders to the squad the Thunderhawk settled down and Marcus quickly walked down the ramp of the transprt and headed off toward the armoury. He quickly though about the others that were on their way to see the chaplain and hoped that the chaplain would quickly rectify their attitudes. He would hate to see the squad broke up because of petty infighting. As Marcus was thinking Asteroth slowed and kept pace with him and asked, 'Brother Marcus, I intend to exchange this weapon. Castiel recommends the heavy bolter, do you have any thoughts on this?' 

"Brother, a heavy bolter is a wonderful weapon and extremely deadly. It will slay all forms of infantry and is even powerful enough to take out light verhicles. However, seeing that I already carry a Heavy Bolter a Missile Launcher might serve the squad better. With a Missile Launcher you can not only destroy the heavier vehicles that I am unable to, but you can also provide anti-infantry firepower with the Fragmentation rounds. But I do agree that changing the Multi-melta out is a wise decision. But do you have any experiance with either the Missile Launcher or Heavy-Bolter?", Marcus replied.


----------



## revan4559

Serpion:
Castiel: You and the others make your way to the makeshift armoury that is located within the city palace, while on the way you can see imperial guard moving about in squads to where ever they are stationed to get ready for this war. All the imperial guard you see are wearing heavy thick coats to keep out the freezing temperature and snow and you feel glad that your power armour continually keeps your body temperature at optimum level without having to put on anything else. While you continue to walk you remember that you haven't eaten in a few hours and decide to have one of your ration packs, picking it up you think of the food that you had been eating on the Fury of Dorn and how this small pack of liquid has only all the neutrients needed to keep a space marine going throughout an entire war yet it just isn't the same to eating actual food. Eventually you reach the part of the city where the palace is and can see it is a hive of activity with both imperial guard and Astartes fortifying it and going about battle plans, you assume that Sergeant Marius and the other squad Sergeants have taken over the palace as their base of operations. Asking one of your fellow brother astartes where the armoury is he points at the large hanger several hundred meters to the left where you can see two Dreadnought's standing guard outside with tanks and transports inside. You can see Predator Battle Tanks, Rhino Transports, Whirlwind Heavy Support, Vindicator's, Leman Russ Battle Tanks, Chimera's and a whole other range of imperial guard vehicles and it then dawns on you just how big this war is going to be. You should go inside the armoury and look for the Tech-Marines to find out where the spare bolter clips are held, along with maybe going to see Dreadnought Vladimir Falco again who appears to be stood guard outside with another Dreadnought who you do not know.

Asteroth: Walking with your battle brothers you listen to their oppions on what heavy weapon you should exchange your prized multi-melta for, castiel and (Possibly) Marcus suggest that you should exchange it for a heavy bolter so that you can find a stationary well defended position and kill orks with easy. While both Gaius and Thengal suggest that you should exchange it for a plasma-cannon, while risky in that if it overhears too much it could explode and potentially do quite alot of damage to yourself you would be able to not only take out large amounts of orks per shot but also be able to destroy ork vehicles aswell. You need to make your mind up as of what weapon you are going to choose when you eventually reach the armoury where all the spare weapons and ammunition is being held. While also walking with your battle brothers you wonder how Hienriech, Argus and Halfdan are getting on with Chaplain Klaus along with how badly injured Battle Brother Logan was, while thinking of the squad as a whole you wonder who exactly the senior sergeants and Captaun Tyreal will pick to become your new sergeant so you start to weight up the potentiel of each of your battle brothers to lead the squad knowing that as one of the oldest Castiel will have slightly more battle experience but not by much.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: You hear Argus tell both you and Halfdan not to be so grim yet you can't help forget what you are going to see a Chaplain who wear armour as grim as it can get. As you continue to walk through the streets of the city towards the Cathedral of the Emperor you notice that imperial guard units are moving about the city to their designated zones to prepare for the first ork wave which you wonder when they will attack exactly. When you eventually get to the front of the cathedral you can see the huge statue of the Emperor at the end of a large set of temple stairs which you estimate for be several hundred in numbers but as you look upon the statue something catches your eye just below it. As you look down you see a marine in pitch black rare Mark VIII 'Errant' armour of the Sons of Dorn yet instead of the dark red trim that battle brothers wear this warrior's armour trim is in the colour of shining gold, covering the armour itself are depictions of skulls and numerous purity seals and what you can make out from where you are thanks to your helmets vision that some of them are extracts from the Codex Astartes. Hanging around this warriors neck is a rosary the sacred item of the imperium church which only chaplains and high ranking members within the imperial cult are allowed to wear, this clearly means that it is Chaplain Klaus and he as been expecting you and your battle brothers. If you say anything to the other to is up to you but as you walk up the stairs closer to the chaplain you get a good look at his helm instead of the normal battle helm that you and all battle brothers wear save for the Librarians, Chaplain Klaus's helm is in the form of a bleached bone skull with unwaving, awe and fear inspiring blood red lens which seem to stare into the very heart of your soul. With his arms crossed behind his back waiting for you his Crozius Arcanum is strapped into a special made sheath on his left hip while on his right hip is his stormbolter, something that one day you may be granted from the armoury to use as your own personal weapon instead of the standerd bolter. When you and your fellow battle brothers are but ten steps away from the Chaplain he finally speaks: "I have been expecting you three, and you each have much explaining to do to why you are unable to act like proper battle brothers should, as for you Halfdan." The skull helm turns slightly to look at Halfdan "You have to explain to me why you thought it wise to lie to a superior officer. Now each of you explain yourselves one at a time without talking over each other." You should explain to the Chaplain what exactly happened on the thunderhawk with Argus and Halfdan while trying to not show any signs you are imtimidated by the chaplain and his grim appearance.

Komanko:
Halfdan: You hear Argus tell both you and Hienriech not to be so grim yet you can't help forget what you are going to see a Chaplain who wear armour as grim as it can get. As you continue to walk through the streets of the city towards the Cathedral of the Emperor you notice that imperial guard units are moving about the city to their designated zones to prepare for the first ork wave which you wonder when they will attack exactly. When you eventually get to the front of the cathedral you can see the huge statue of the Emperor at the end of a large set of temple stairs which you estimate for be several hundred in numbers but as you look upon the statue something catches your eye just below it. As you look down you see a marine in pitch black rare Mark VIII 'Errant' armour of the Sons of Dorn yet instead of the dark red trim that battle brothers wear this warrior's armour trim is in the colour of shining gold, covering the armour itself are depictions of skulls and numerous purity seals. Hanging around this warriors neck is a rosary the sacred item of the imperium church which only chaplains and high ranking members within the imperial cult are allowed to wear, this clearly means that it is Chaplain Klaus and he as been expecting you and your battle brothers. If you say anything to the other to is up to you but as you walk up the stairs closer to the chaplain you get a good look at his helm instead of the normal battle helm that you and all battle brothers wear save for the Librarians, Chaplain Klaus's helm is in the form of a bleached bone skull with unwaving, awe and fear inspiring blood red lens which seem to stare into the very heart of your soul. With his arms crossed behind his back waiting for you his Crozius Arcanum is strapped into a special made sheath on his left hip while on his right hip is his stormbolter. When you and your fellow battle brothers are but ten steps away from the Chaplain he finally speaks: "I have been expecting you three, and you each have much explaining to do to why you are unable to act like proper battle brothers should, as for you Halfdan." The skull helm turns slightly to look at You "You have to explain to me why you thought it wise to lie to a superior officer. Now each of you explain yourselves one at a time without talking over each other." You should explain to the Chaplain what exactly happened on the thunderhawk with Argus and Hienriech while trying to not show any signs you are imtimidated by the chaplain and his grim appearance.

Jackinator:
Argus:: You tell both Hienriech and Hienriech not to be so grim yet you remember that you are going to see a Chaplain who wear armour as grim as it can get. As you continue to walk through the streets of the city towards the Cathedral of the Emperor you notice that imperial guard units are moving about the city to their designated zones to prepare for the first ork wave which you wonder when they will attack exactly. When you eventually get to the front of the cathedral you can see the huge statue of the Emperor at the end of a large set of temple stairs which you estimate for be several hundred in numbers but as you look upon the statue something catches your eye just below it. As you look down you see a marine in pitch black rare Mark VIII 'Errant' armour of the Sons of Dorn yet instead of the dark red trim that battle brothers wear this warrior's armour trim is in the colour of shining gold, covering the armour itself are depictions of skulls and numerous purity seals and what you can make out from where you are thanks to your helmets vision that some of them are extracts from the Codex Astartes. Hanging around this warriors neck is a rosary the sacred item of the imperium church which only chaplains and high ranking members within the imperial cult are allowed to wear, this clearly means that it is Chaplain Klaus and he as been expecting you and your battle brothers. If you say anything to the other to is up to you but as you walk up the stairs closer to the chaplain you get a good look at his helm instead of the normal battle helm that you and all battle brothers wear save for the Librarians, Chaplain Klaus's helm is in the form of a bleached bone skull with unwaving, awe and fear inspiring blood red lens which seem to stare into the very heart of your soul. With his arms crossed behind his back waiting for you his Crozius Arcanum is strapped into a special made sheath on his left hip while on his right hip is his stormbolter. When you and your fellow battle brothers are but ten steps away from the Chaplain he finally speaks: "I have been expecting you three, and you each have much explaining to do to why you are unable to act like proper battle brothers should, as for you Halfdan." The skull helm turns slightly to look at Halfdan "You have to explain to me why you thought it wise to lie to a superior officer. Now each of you explain yourselves one at a time without talking over each other." You should explain to the Chaplain what exactly happened on the thunderhawk with Hienriech and Halfdan while trying to not show any signs you are imtimidated by the chaplain and his grim appearance.

Marshal Ragnar:
Marcus: After replying to Asteroth and suggest that he should get a heavy bolter or rocket launcher you hear Gaius and Thengel suggest to get a plasma cannon which you do think would be quite useful as it is the mix between in a rocket launcher and a heavy bolter to some extent. Continueing to walk with your battles brothers you wonder what your next mission will be and where you will be deployed when the orks assault as the city is very large and has lots of defensable positions. As you continue to walk and talk with the others you can see the hanger infront of you with two Dreadnoughts standing vigil outside and wonder which of the 28 Dreadnoughts within the chapter these two are, maybe you should ask Castiel as you had heard he went with two others and got a chance to talk with one of the ancient warriors on the Battle Barge, The Fury of Dorn. While looking at the Dreadnoughts you wonder what notable deeds then did and how great a service they did to the chapter, imperium and the emperor to allow them to be placed within the ancient machines of destruction to fight on even in death for the emperor. As you get closer you can see the numerous purity seals on their chassis's and the deadly weapons that they wield as both of them are currently equipped with an Autocannon and deadly Dreadnought size powerfist and remember that a Dreadnought has about as much worth in battle equal to, if not more than an entire squad of tactical, assault or devastator marines and are truely Gods of War amongst mortals when they stride onto the battle field to lend aid to the chapter.

Npc's:

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius and Battle Brother Stern Thengel continue to walk along with Castiel, Asteroth and Marcus while looking about at all the activty going on as you make your way to the armoury. Once you find out where the bolter ammunition is being stored then go there and start to resupply.


Battle Brother Demetrius Logan Is at the apocathery and will return to the squad once his wound has been healed.


----------



## High_Seraph

*"Come you two, there's no need to be so grim, we had our disagreement, we are being punished for it, there is no need to blame each other."* Argus says as the three of them walk towards the chapel and Chaplain Klaus.

Ignoring Argus for the moment Heinriech looks around at the gaurdsmen thinking, *How can I not be grim? I'm going to face a Chaplain! Their armour is decorated with scrollwork extracted from religious texts and hung with trophies of the Chapter's gloriuos conquests. Argus doesn't seem to take this seriously at all. Maybe I should ask for reassignment to a different squad. Surely it couldn't be worse than having a liar and an idiot who jokes all the time as squadmates. I'd miss Marcus though.* Shaking his head Heinriech continues towards the cathedral looking around at the gaurdsmen running around getting prepared for the oncoming ork horde. Heinriech notices some hastily erected gun emplacements that have most of the street covered in a deadly crossfire.

*I wonder when the orks will come? Hopefully after my meeting with Chaplain Klaus if I'm allowed to fight. During it if I'm to be sent somewere else. Maybe I should confess that I started everything make it look like I'm being selfless and noble, caring for my brothers. No that wouldn't work he is a Chaplain after all.* During his inner musings Heinriech reached the cathedralsteps. Looking over them Heinriech quickly counts up to one hundred of them. At the end of the stairs is a statue of the Emperor standing even above the top of the church. Looking at the base of the statue Heinriech sees an Astartes in black armour at the base. Using his helmet's zoom Heinreich sees that the armour is of the Mark VIII Errant pattern with gold trim instead of the red of the companies. The armour is dotted with purity seals with text from the Codex Astartes and depictions of skulls. Around his neck is hung the Rosary, a scred item from the Chaplains sanctum that only they are allwoed to wear around their neck along with high ranking priests in the eccliesarchy. 

Noting that he must be Chaplain Klaus Heinriech motions towards him with his left hand and saying _"That must be him by the statue of the Emperor,"_ before setting off without waiting for acknowledgement. Crossing the street quickly Heinriech sees that instead of the regular helm that Chaplain Klaus has worn a bone coloured helm that looks like a skeleton with unwavering burning red eyes that seem to look into his very soul. Looking at his right hip Heinriech sees the handle of his Crozius Arcanum poking out the top of a custom made sheath while his stormbolter is riding the left. Reaching Chaplain Klaus he salutes him and waits for the others to rech them before speaking.

*"I have been expecting you three, and you each have much explaining to do to why you are unable to act like proper battle brothers should, as for you Halfdan."* Chaplain Klaus says before urning his helm to look directly at him, * "You have to explain to me why you thought it wise to lie to a superior officer. Now each of you explain yourselves one at a time without talking over each other."*

Turning to look at the Chaplain straight on Heinriech tries to keep his awe in check while forming words that wouldn't make him look like a total fool like what happened with the Chief Librarian, _"It was my fault Chaplain Klaus. I let my choler rise instead of keeping it in check and I shouted at both of my brothers here. My ambition to be Sergeant blinded me to my duties and my oaths. However I still feel that Halfdan has brought shame to the unit with his lie to Sergeant Marius. I ask that Argus be dissmissed from being disciplined as he only thought of the squad when I was thinking of myself.I will accept any punishment without complaint or word otherwise. "_


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel / Asteroth*

Castiel was impressed by the size of this operation. As far as he could see in the expanses of the compound, everything had been converted to serve a military purpose. It was indeed an impressive sight, as platoons of Imperial Guardsmen marched in rank and file to wherever they were posted. One such group began to file past a short distance from where Castiel walked. A few of them could not help but turn their heads, the lieutenant leading them included. 

Castiel stopped walking and gave a brief salute, pumping his fist to his chest. The Lieutenant returned the gesture and Castiel could easily discern the morale boost his attention had given them. Though he was relatively young by astartes standards, but he was still well versed enough to understand the importance of morale, especially among Guard regiments. 

He reached the armoury along with the others. Exchanging a glance with Asteroth, he nodded as his brother hefted the multi melta and headed towards the heavy weapon bays. Castiel smiled knowingly and started to look for a techmarine. He found one in short order, and in ten minutes he had found himself a suitable helmet. It was one of the older aquila variants that had been discarded by its previous owner due to that brother`s preferences, but Castiel found it to be perfect to allay his concerns. Afterward, he headed back towards the ammunition storage to restock on clips for his boltgun. 

- - -​
Asteroth looked at his options thoughtfully. Though Castiel had recommended the Heavy bolter, he was far more swayed by the words of Brother Marcus. If he took a duplicate of that weapon, he would be sacrificing the only anti armour capability the squad had at range. 

No, that would be a tactical mistake. 

'I believe I will go with the missile launcher, Brother Techmarine.' He said. 

'A wise decision.' The techmarine replied. 'You are versed in its application, correct?'

'Of course.' Asteroth replied. And in short order he was bedecked out in the appropriate power pack with ammunition storage, as well as equal amounts of both missile variants. He was now equipped to deal with anti infantry or enemy vehicles. Catching a glimpse of a fully armed and armoured Castiel heading back towards the armoury entrance, his mind came back to his squad`s most immediate concern. Had anyone even considered Castiel as sergeant material?

- - -​
Reaching the armoury entrance, Castiel hastily stepped aside to allow another small group of astartes to enter, saluting and being saluted as he did so. Following the path a little, he came across Brother Vladimir Falco, the venerable dreadnought who had shared his wisdom with Castiel prior to the campaign. 

'Brother Falco.' Castiel bowed on one knee. 'I am honoured to see you again. I grieve for my fallen sergeant. Pray tell me Revered Ancient, how has fared the greater campaign?' As he asked the question, Castiel caught sight of a second dreadnought a short distance away.


----------



## komanko

The three of them walked, each keeping the distance from the other, the tension between them could be easily felt, especially between Halfdan and Hienriech, it was like a ticking time bomb waiting for the right moment to explode yet none knew when. Catching up with them Argus spoke up, trying to break the awkward silence between them, telling them to lighten up and stop being so grim. This comment passed by Hienriech and he did seemed reluctant to reply so Halfdan spoke instead, “*I am not grim, and I am not blaming any of you for the punishment, I simply have nothing to say as I said all I had in mind already. Listening to it is your choice…*” He took a glance behind his shoulder and saw Argus not far away; looking him in the eyes he simply nodded and then turned his head back. Ironically Argus’s words reminded Halfdan the fact that the chaplain’s armor is the grimmest armor that can be thought of, it was some sort of a cruel irony as it easily contradicted Argus’s idea of stopping being grim.

Not paying any more attention to Argus or Heinriech, Halfdan continued walking forward towards the Cathedral which spanned over a rather large piece of land. As he walked he saw Imperial Guard squads, some marching onwards to a destination unknown to Halfdan and others running towards theirs. He knew that most of them would not survive and he felt sad for them, the guards were cannon fodder in strategic terms and that’s why he preferred fighting only with his chapter and not with civilian and imperial guard help. The moving squads reminded Halfdan of the upcoming ork assault, going to a chaplain now was useless and stupid as the orks could attack any moment now. Yet he had his orders and he had to follow them.

After about another five minute walk they nearly reached the cathedral. Unlike Argus and Heinriech he did not have a helm, this made viewing the surroundings a lot harder due to the raging wind and snow blurring his vision. Luckily for him the big statue of the emperor gave away the Cathedral’s location which made it a lot easier for him to spot it and make his way towards it. As they all reached the stairs Halfdan’s sight focused on the statue, it was even more magnificent then what it looked from afar. Looking up and down, scouring the whole golden statue which was now covered in snow he saw a figure standing. It’s armor standing out, he began ascending the steps, trying to figure who was the one wearing that armor. As he passed about fifty steps he successfully could see that the armor is Mark VII “Errant” armor, an extremely uncommon type of power armor which was rarely seen outside of the armouries. The armour itself was painted black; a shining golden trim was painted into his armour instead of the regular dark red one. Looking at the shoulder guards and chest plate he could easily spot numerous purity seals, skull like emblems and incantations to the emperor, and if that was not enough to give away the warrior’s identity the Rosary around his neck was the clear proof of him being a chaplain. The rosary clearly gave away the fact that this man was a chaplain probably Klaus himself and he clearly was expecting someone, it made sense that it was them. Moving closer up the stairs Halfdan saw that the chaplain did not have a normal tactical helm instead it seemed like he was wearing a bleached bone help, which was clearly not made out of bone but resembled it highly. Scouring the helm he saw it’s blood red lens, staring into those eyes had a huge psychological impact on Halfdan, he felt fear and in the same time awe and he could not tell the reason for those yet each time he looked at the bloody eyes he felt like they were piercing his skin, and looking directly at his heart and soul, judging him without him having to say a word.

Halfdan swallowed his fear and moved closer to the standing chaplain. From where Halfdan was now he could clearly see that the chaplain’s hand were crossed, the hilt of his Crozius Arcanum hanging from a specially made sheath which was strapped to his left hip. On his right hip a stormbolter was hanging nearly freely, it seemed like it was ready to shoot any moment, which made Halfdan realize that maybe a death sentence for his acts was a possibility, yet he could not tell… He moved even closer, he was fifteen steps away from the chaplain, at least it seemed so and Hienriech was a little ahead of him, nearly reaching the chaplain but then he spoke and Halfdan froze in place, steeling his nerves and soul towards the upcoming “conflict”.

He was expecting them; at least that was what he claimed he was doing. He looked at all three of them, the blood red lens looking at every inch of their body, when the gaze turned to Halfdan he did not move, he did not flinch, he stood silent emotionless, carefully listening to the chaplains words. While scouring them the chaplain told them that each of them had explaining to do, each of them had to explain why they couldn’t act like all battle brothers should and then he isolated Halfdan, marking him with his words, calling his name, out of fear and confusion Halfdan could not even realize how the chaplain knew his name, he quickly gasped, drawing some fresh air into his lungs, a symptom of the fear he felt. The skull helm tilted towards Halfdan again, the bloody red eyes again hovering, looking at him, the chaplain then spoke, he demanded explanation for Halfdan’s actions and the reason he had for going on with them. He then removed his gaze from Halfdan and spoke to everyone, demanding that each of them speaks, without speaking with the others.

Heinriech was the first to act, the first to speak. His words disgusted Halfdan, it was quiet clear to Halfdan that he tried getting the chaplain’s favor by confessing and making him look like he is a noble soul who takes the blame for what happened. This disgusted Halfdan, he preferred the wretch to speak like he did before, to shout at Halfdan in rage and show his true self, the only word that Halfdan could think of to describe Hienriech’s actions was pathetic. He finished by saying that he will accept any punishment he receives with no complaint.

Looking at Argus he saw that he was still reluctant to speak so it came to Halfdan to speak up. Nervously he looked up, he stared relentlessly into the bloody red lens, with unwavering determination and all the while he spoke, “*Unlike Hienriech I am not going to honey my words and I am going to be completely blunt on this, to answer your first question, I was unable to act like a proper battle brother because of my brother’s*” he spat venomously when he spoke that word, “*…actions. I felt severely disgusted by how my brothers descended like vultures down on their prey as a new title was available for the taking. I still feel disgusted by that act, and the thoughts that I expressed earlier remain the same, unchanged*.” Taking another small breath to refill the air he just used he spoke again still not removing his eyes from the bloody lens, “*To answer your second question I will simply say that I saw nothing bad in doing that, what I did was completely out of choice and I still would’ve done the same even if it will result in my death. What I’ve done was done for a man I regarded highly and still do, and that was my way of saying goodbye to him. If you want me to confess then here, I have killed the nob, I took the trophies and then I have lied to Sergeant Marius, I have lied and told him that the kill was Raenors. All I did was honoring a dead man which I see no wrong in, the fact that I lied did not hamper any operation nor did it caused any distress to the chapter or held any meaningful information, thus I say that it was completely harmless. You can claim that I am corrupt already, and that the damned powers of chaos are taking a hold of me yet in my heart I remain a stern and faithful follower of the emperor and for me, the most important thing is knowing that I am not a corrupted sinner. I do not presume that this act was wise or well thought yet again I say, I stand behind my actions and I am not sorry for them. That’s all I have to say chaplain Klaus*.” Halfdan continued looking at the chaplain until he removed his gaze from Halfdan, he now had to anxiously await the chaplain’s judgment.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

After answering Castiel's question about which heavy weapon to take Marcus heard others suggest maybe a Plasma Cannon. He spoke up again saying, "A PLasma Cannon is a great weapon capable of killing everything from light infantry to heavy tanks. But It has its dangers in that an operator can overheat the weapon killing himself anf possible squad members that are near him. I would not suggest this weapon unless you have had experiance and training. Do not let the first time that you use it be on the battle field Brother." 

Marcus then sontinued to the armoury with the other and resuplied him Heavy Bolter ammo and had went to a work bench to clean and the oil the weapon again while waiting for Sgt Marius to call the squad again. After oiling and cleaning the his weapon Marcus found a Techmarine to pray over the weapon and bless it. Marcus also went to the weapon locker and took out a bolt pistol and a couple extra magazines and strapped them to his right leg. He then turned to his fellow brothers and asked, "Hey Brothers, where do you think we will be sent next?"


----------



## Jackinator

Argus let the others say their part before speaking up. "No Chaplain, it was my fault, I made a barbed comment to Heinrich that could not help but anger him, if I had not confronted him with it then this situation would not have happened. It was my actions that led to it and I would not have you thinking anything else."

Well he was used to discipline from superiors, he had never really enjoyed it, but he couldn't resist jokes at Heinrich's expense. He sighed inwardly, a track record like this would not be good for his future. Then he spoke again, "and before you decide, I submit myself for any penance you ask of Halfdan, he may have lied to a superior, but as I made clear on the thunderhawk I believe that his decision was ultimately a good one. One that did honour to Raenor and Halfdan himself."

The blank, deathly gaze of the skull helmet was still fixed on him. But he said no more, staring back at the dark lenses in the skull helm in defiance.


----------



## revan4559

Serpion:
Castiel: As you kneel infront of the ancient dreadnought form of Vladimir Falco you here the static in his vox unit before it blares into life like it did on the Fury of Dorn. "Well met Brother Castiel, i too grieve the loss of Sergeant Raenor as i knew him during the last rexnar war. As for your question from what i have been told and heard from the other sergeants as i gave them my council, The Imperial Guard are engaged with the orks on Rexnar II and are currently fighting at a stand still with the orks with no clear victor yet to emerge. As for out brothers on Rexnar Prime we have reports that Captain Tyreal and the other half of the company have already engaged with the main body of the ork forces invading the system with no sign of Warboss Nazdrek to be seen, we assume that he is either very good at hiding or his ship has yet to enter the system, but if latter is true then we do not know which of the three planets he shall make planet fall on. We can only wait and see what the Xenos has planned for the moment." With a whirl of motors and hydraulics the Dreadnoughts power fist flexs before spinning around clock wise 360 degree's then anti-clock wise 360 degress, it is clear that Dreadnought Vladimir is wanting to get to fight the orks that are currently on their way, but as you remain listening and talking to Vladimir Falco you wonder who exactly the other Dreadnought is roughtly 10 feet away from you as you only saw Ancient Vladimir depart from the Fury of Dorn.

Asteroth: After exchanging your multi-melta for a rocket launcher the tech-marine allows you to take several of each different rocket types(frag and krak) so you will be able to take out vehicles, he also however hands over a bolt pistol and several clips of ammo as though as powerful a rocket launcher is once you are out of rockets then you have no other weapons to defend yourself at a distance. Taking the pistol and mag-locking it to your left thigh armour you wonder about what kind of Sergeant Castiel would make if he was given command of the squad by the other Sergeants, along with what exactly you think the chaplain is currently doing to the three that was sent to him. While thinking on your absent brothers you wonder how Logan is doing and decide to ask where the apocatherion is so you can go and see if your battle brother is ready to go to battle once more as you guess that his injury wasn't too severe.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: See NPC Chaplain Klaus below.

Komanko:
Halfdan: See NPC Chaplain Klaus below.

Jackinator:
Argus:: See NPC Chaplain Klaus below.

Marshal Ragnar:
Marcus: After strapping your newly aqquired bolt pistol to your leg you ask your battle brothers that are still within the armoury where they think you are going to be stationed next. Gaius decides to remain silent rather than answer the question though Brother Stern Thengel does decide to answer you "Marcus, i assume that we will be stationed where ever the fighting is heaviest so that we may aid the rest of the company in pushing back the orks assault on the city. However if the orks decide to attack with great force in multiple area's then it is likely we shall be deployed to defend that location where ever it may be. I saw the tactical over view of the city while we were onboard the Battle Barge and the most likely place that the orks will attack are one of the three main bridges that lead into the first tier of the city, and with only 50 Astartes to defend this entire city we shall be spread pretty thin but what we lack in numbers we make up for in sheer stubborness and tenacity so we shall not give one micro-meter of ground to these foul Xenos." With that Thengel pounds his right fist against his chest plate. "For Dorn and the Emperor, brothers." Thengel then marches outside to obviously go and see what Castiel is up to. One thing you always wonder about is what Gaius never talks when in the company of the other members of the squad, maybe you should go and see if he is ok?

Npc's:

Battle Brother Tycho Gaius remains seated on a bench stripping and cleaning his bolter as quickly and precisely as he can given the short amount of time he may be given before the orks arrive to attack the city.

Battle Brother Stern Thengel marches outside and walks over to Castiel before pounding his fist against his chest and greets Dreadnought-Brother Falco.

Battle Brother Demetrius Logan is sat in the apocatharion with his upper power armour removed while the apocatharies tend to the bullet wound which has torn through his shoulder.

Chaplain Klaus stands there and listens to the three of you explain why each of you did what you did before his skull helm turns from side to side as he shakes his head. "Do you three think this is the first time such a thing has happened in any chapter? It is a rather common occourence amongst young squads when there sergeant is killed as they do not know what to do and who will lead them. That is always the trouble with marines freshly out of the scout company." The Chaplains crimson lens then shifts to look over all of you. "And yet another common thing amoung our brother chapters is that each one of you tries to take the blame and spare your battle-brothers the punishment. If anything you three are acting more like battle brothers than the rest of your squad." With that the Chaplain turns away and motions with a hand for you to follow him as he strides off towards the temple. As you follow the chaplain he continues to speak. "Each one of you is in the wrong and in the right as while you have gone and fought between the three of you that is what being a good battle brother is about, you need brothers that will challenge you. Do you think that Chapter Master Ezekiel's decisions aren't challenged by his fellow brothers? By Chief Librarian Teuthras, Chaplain Morhiem? And his Captains? Of course they challenge his decisions if they believe that his decisions could affect the chapter in a bad way. Do any of you three understand what i am trying to say?"


----------



## High_Seraph

Heinriech stands still as Halfdan says his piece. His choler rising with the words he speaks until Halfdan spits on the ground Heinriech's right hand clenches into a fist. Remembrering what Chaplain Klaus had said about not talking over the others as Argus cited his reasons for the fight. *Damn it Argus!?! Can't you see Halfdan has forfeited any claims of hounor by the lie to Sergeant Marius?!* thinking this to himself Heinriech almost misses what Chaplain Klaus says next, 

*"Do you three think this is the first time such a thing has happened in any chapter? It is a rather common occourence amongst young squads when there sergeant is killed as they do not know what to do and who will lead them. That is always the trouble with marines freshly out of the scout company."* Chaplain Klaus' crimson lens then shifts to look over all Heinriech maiking his fist unclench. *"And yet another common thing amoung our brother chapters is that each one of you tries to take the blame and spare your battle-brothers the punishment. If anything you three are acting more like battle brothers than the rest of your squad." *

After saying that Chaplain Klaus turns toward the temple with a wave to Heinriech, Halfdan and Argus to follow him he continues, *"Each one of you is in the wrong and in the right as while you have gone and fought between the three of you that is what being a good battle brother is about, you need brothers that will challenge you. Do you think that Chapter Master Ezekiel's decisions aren't challenged by his fellow brothers? By Chief Librarian Teuthras, Chaplain Morhiem? And his Captains? Of course they challenge his decisions if they believe that his decisions could affect the chapter in a bad way. Do any of you three understand what i am trying to say?"
*

Heinriech is at loss when he hears this. * Me, Argus and Halfdan have been acting more like brothers than Castiel and the others? How does that make sense? What does the Chaplain expect? That everyone needs a naysmith? Could that be it?* Heinriech thinks to himself for a moment before venturing that as what the Chaplain wanted.

_"Do you mean to say that no matter how right you think you are that you will always need someone to question your motives and actions Chaplain? That even our Master Ezekiel has voices raised against his? That the three of us act like naysmiths to the others sir?"_ confusion evident throught his questions Heinriech asks the Chaplain. After saying that Heinriech turns towards his brothers and waits for them to put forth their own ideas.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel / Asteroth*

Castiel looked up as the vox on the dreadnought began to crackle and Brother Falco`s voice came through;

'Well met Brother Castiel.' He said with a small inclination, as if to nod. 'I too grieve the loss of Sergeant Raenor as i knew him during the last rexnar war. As for your question from what i have been told and heard from the other sergeants as I gave them my council, The Imperial Guard are engaged with the orks on Rexnar II and are currently fighting at a stand still with the xenos with no clear victor yet to emerge. As for out brothers on Rexnar Prime we have reports that Captain Tyreal and the other half of the company have already engaged with the main body of the ork forces invading the system with no sign of Warboss Nazdrek to be seen. We assume that he is either very good at hiding or his ship has yet to enter the system, but if latter is true then we do not know which of the three planets he shall make planet fall on. We can only wait and see what the greenskin has planned for the moment.' 

Castiel bowed his thanks at this information. Then his gaze turned to the other dreadnought, and his curiosity got the better of him. 

'Brother Falco, if I may ask,' Castiel spoke in a suitably reverent voice. 'Who is the other ancient who accompanies you? I only witnessed you when we embarked.'

- - - 

Asteroth tested the missile launcher`s weight in his hand, mimicking the actions of aiming and firing. Before he made ready to leave however, the techmarine stopped him short, presenting the battle brother with a bolt pistol and a few spare clips. 

'That weapon will fare you well brother, but its ammunition is finite and you will find yourself in need of a good sidearm.' He advised. 

'Thank you Brother, I am in your debt for this.' Asteroth bowed politely. 

'Not at all, we each serve the chapter as a whole.' The techmarine saluted. 'Bring death to the Emperor`s enemies in the name of Dorn, young brother.' 

Asteroth bowed and left, heading towards the armoury exit. He decided not to interrupt the conversation between Castiel and Falco, instead opting to seek out some other squadmate to check in with. He remembered Brother Logan was injured, and wondered how he was doing. 

He caught a nearby sergeant on his way to the armoury. 

'Brother Sergeant!' He called. 'Might I ask of you where the apothecarion is located? I wish to enquire after the status of an injured squadmate.' 

He bowed and saluted as he waited for the sergeant`s reply.


----------



## Jackinator

"Do you three think this is the first time such a thing has happened in any chapter? It is a rather common occourence amongst young squads when there sergeant is killed as they do not know what to do and who will lead them. That is always the trouble with marines freshly out of the scout company. And yet another common thing among our brother chapters is that each one of you tries to take the blame and spare your battle-brothers the punishment. If anything you three are acting more like battle brothers than the rest of your squad. Each one of you is in the wrong and in the right as while you have gone and fought between the three of you that is what being a good battle brother is about, you need brothers that will challenge you. Do you think that Chapter Master Ezekiel's decisions aren't challenged by his fellow brothers? By Chief Librarian Teuthras, Chaplain Morhiem? And his Captains? Of course they challenge his decisions if they believe that his decisions could affect the chapter in a bad way. Do any of you three understand what I am trying to say?" 

Argus almost laughed at the irony, hearing the confusion in Heinrich's words and realising that he barely understood it himself. Heinrich spoke, "Do you mean to say that no matter how right you think you are that you will always need someone to question your motives and actions Chaplain? That even our Master Ezekiel has voices raised against his? That the three of us act like naysmiths to the others sir?" But despite his confusion Heinrich had made it clear to Argus, he too spoke, "We Space Marines are no army, we are a brothrhood, and as such are not hidebound by the strictures of hierarchy in the way the Guard is crippled by fools in high office, if we never questioned or were questioned, then we would never learn and this in turn is as important to our brotherhood as the very warriors that make it up." Despite the earlier hostilities Argus felt he understood, they were a brotherhood, and as such they were expected to disagree on occasion. To raise their voices against their brothers when they felt they were making a mistake, if such did not happen then would they still be here today?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

After Marcus asked the question, Brother Stern Thengel replied "Marcus, i assume that we will be stationed where ever the fighting is heaviest so that we may aid the rest of the company in pushing back the orks assault on the city. However if the orks decide to attack with great force in multiple area's then it is likely we shall be deployed to defend that location where ever it may be. I saw the tactical over view of the city while we were onboard the Battle Barge and the most likely place that the orks will attack are one of the three main bridges that lead into the first tier of the city, and with only 50 Astartes to defend this entire city we shall be spread pretty thin but what we lack in numbers we make up for in sheer stubborness and tenacity so we shall not give one micro-meter of ground to these foul Xenos." With that Thengel pounds his right fist against his chest plate. "For Dorn and the Emperor, brothers." 
After Thengal shouted Marcus in turn slammed his right fist onto his chest plate and shouted, "For Dorn and the Emperor!"

After shouteing his reply Marcas noticed that Gaius was sitting over in the corner cleanoing his bolter quitly. Marcus could not remember when Gaius had ever spoken out of clipped combat reports, and also that Marcus hardly new anything about his fellow Son of Dorn. Marcus then wondered over to Gaius and asked him, "Brother Gaius, who do you think our new Sgt should be?"


----------



## komanko

Argus again backed Halfdan up, he did not change his opinion in the short time before meeting the chaplain, it was a good thing, and it showed that he stood behind what he thought to be right. The stone cold gaze of the Chaplain remained, unflinching no matter what was said, it seemed for a moment that he might not have listened at all yet it was shown otherwise when Argus finished and the Chaplain shook his head from side to side, what he was trying to say with that was unknown to Halfdan but he guessed that the Chaplain will explain in a moment.

The answer was surprising, completely unexpected… Instead of chastising them he said that this occurrence was nothing special, that it was common amongst the younger squads who lost their sergeant, as they were left helpless without someone to lead them. The chaplain stopped for a moment and then shook his head again and said that that was the problem with fresh marines. 

Halfdan stood in disbelief; he really was not going to punish them for what they’ve done, for how each of them acted? It seemed surreal; looking at the Chaplain his gaze was not as intimidating as before, his red lens were not the cause of nausea and fear now. It was just a mask, and Halfdan understood the purpose of that mask. 

The Chaplain after taking some air looked at the three of them and then continued, apparently another common thing in the chapter was battle brothers who tried and take the blame for their brothers, at least that’s what the Chaplain said and Halfdan did not see any reason for him to lie to them. Yet what surprised him the most was that the chaplain said that they all acted like proper battle brothers, even more than the rest of the squad. 

Stopping his speech the Chaplain gestured them to follow him as he strode towards the temple behind him. Halfdan did not look at the temple he was all too caught up with what the Chaplain has been saying and while he walked he continued speaking telling them that what they did was not a sin but a good thing, it was what they should’ve done as each of them was right in some cases and wrong in others and by challenging the other’s thoughts and words they were in fact helping each other. 

This idea seemed unrealistic and weird, how was it possible that by challenging another’s words they acted like brothers, yet as weird as it seemed it felt correct somehow, maybe the Chaplain meant for them to understand that by challenging their brothers they were helping them to see that they were wrong or right, it made sense, and as the initial shock wore off Halfdan understood that it made more than just a little sense, it made a lot sense…

A moment later the Chaplain just confirmed what Halfdan thought by telling them that even the Chapter Master Ezekiel’s decisions are challenged by his friends and brothers, by people like Chaplain Morhiem and the captains. Those words made Halfdan’s resolve firmer, he understood that he was correct when he challenged Hienriech and also that he was right with his interpretation of the Chaplain’s words.

Argus and Hienriech spoke, each of them spoke, showing what they understood and maybe that they were willing to let go of the past and look forward to the future. Amongst them Halfdan stood silent, he saw no reason to speak or show what he understood, as the Chaplain’s gaze fell upon him for a moment he was reassured of what he thought, it was like the Chaplain understood that Halfdan understood because of his silence.

As weird as it seemed they were probably on the path of restoration and looking deep inside of him Halfdan could find a room to forgive Hienriech for his earlier stupidity, they simply did not have to agree on such things. Yet a thing that still plagued his mind was the fact that even after this speech from the Chaplain, Hienriech remained ambitious and restless, he wanted to be a Sergeant and it seemed that he will do anything for that. And so again doubts rose in Halfdan’s mind…


----------



## revan4559

Serpion:
Castiel: The mighty form of Dreadnought-Falco turns on its pistons to face the other dreadnought before turning back to face you and Battle-Brother Stern Thengel before his vox unit blares into life to answer you. "That is brother-ancient Gideon Theogral, he was interred within the form of a dreadnought 300 years after i myself became one. While i was felled by an ork Warboss, Brother Gideon suffered grevious wounds at the hand of the Black Legion when we fought them over Vergon Prime(reference to new fluff im writing). Ever since then when ever our great chapter is sent to destroy the Traitor Legions Brother Gideon is dispatched with the force due to his great knowledge in how to combat those fallen from the empires light." You can see the Dreadnought form of Ancient Gideon remain completely still through all of this, after finishing talking with Ancient Falco you and Brother Thengel decide to go and seek wisdom from Ancient Gideon as he is almost as old as Vladimir Falco who was there when the chapter was first founded.

Asteroth: The Sergeant directs you to the Apocatherion that has been set up on the second floor of a nearby multi-story hanger. As you enter you can see civilians and members of the PDF moving creates of medical supplies about to make sure the apocathery is well stocked for the up-coming war, you have to give it to the imperial guard and PDF when it comes to being prepared for war they do know how to make sure they have sufficient supplies. Walking up the stairs to the second level you can see Brother Logan stripped bare from the waist up of his power armour with Apocathery Lokage tending to the bullet wound which has made a nasty mess of Logan's shoulder, you think back on when he got shot and think it was lucky it wasn't a looted bolter round which has torn through his shoulder or it would of likely taking his arm of completely and maybe even damaged his internal organs is the shell has detonated. Walking over you see Logan look up to you from the ground and hammers his fist against his chest in salute. "Greetings brother, what brings you here?"

High Seraph:
Heinriech: See NPC Chaplain Klaus below.

Komanko:
Halfdan: See NPC Chaplain Klaus below.

Jackinator:
Argus:: See NPC Chaplain Klaus below.

Marshal Ragnar:
Marcus: Battle Brother Gaius looks up from his bolter as he starts to put the different pieces back together without even needing to look at it, seemingly Gaius has an affinity with weapons and machines which may mean eventually you could lose your fellow brother to the service of the Tech-Marines in which he will become even far removed from you and the others. Gaius's green helmet lens stare at you for a few moments before he looks back to his bolter. "I think that we need a Sergeant that has a level-head and will not rush into situations on a whim without thinking of the consquences, he also must been able to hold the squad together even if members squabble among each other like Argus, Hienriech and Halfdan. From what i can think of none of our current squad meet my requirements to lead us, so to answer your question brother, i would say we need a battle-brother from another squad to lead us as they will have far more experience." Gaius then looks up at you again as he finishes putting his bolter back together and slamming a fresh magazine into it. "Who do you think should lead us Brother-Marcus?"

Npc's:

Chaplain Klaus let out a small laugh which seems to boom from his skull shaped and painted helmet as he stops in his tracks and turns to face all three of you. "It appears that Argus has summed up what i was saying and was going to say." Chaplain Klaus's Helmet then turns face Argus and locks his piercing crimson eye lens to your own helmets as if he stares into your soul before turning to look at your two brothers. "And you aswell Hienriech are correct in what you are thinking, we do need Nay-sayers to question us but what you need to remember is that while we are a brother-hood and military force we need to learn NOT to question our brothers all the time or it makes it appear we have little faith in what they are saying and little faith in them. But now it is time for me to decide on your judgement, As you are young and this is the first time you have fought amoungst each other i shall forgive each of you in light of each of you trying to do what is best for your squad....However should you survive this campaign against the Orks invading this system or shall serve a 30 day penitance until we return to our homeworld, is that understood?" With that the Chaplain gazes at each of you waiting for a nod or vocal agreement before waving a dismissive hand. "Now go get your wargear seen to and re-equipped as Sergeant Marius will be calling all of you after i give him my report" With that Chaplain Klaus pound his fist twice against his chest plate "Faith in Dorn and the Emperor, Brothers." If you return the gesture to Chaplain Klaus then that is your choice but he has already turned away from you and walked off towards the space port. Now you have time to talk amongst yourselves, but do not forget you need to go and resupply at the armoury where the rest of your squad is waiting for you to return.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel/Asteroth*

Castiel followed the dreadnought`s movements as Falco turned and looked upon the other dreadnought before turning back to the battle brother before him. 

'That is brother-ancient Gideon Theogral.' Falco explained. 'He was interred within the form of a dreadnought 300 years after I myself became one. While I was felled by an ork Warboss, Brother Gideon suffered grevious wounds at the hand of the Black Legion when we fought them over Vergon Prime. Ever since then when ever our great chapter is sent to destroy the Traitor Legions Brother Gideon is dispatched with the force due to his great knowledge in how to combat those fallen from the Emperor`s light.' 

'I thank you for your wisdom, revered Ancient.' Castiel replied. Throughout this, the form of Gideon Thegoral had remained almost perfectly still, only minor movements and exhaust from the stacks on his rear facing giving any clue as to the form being animate.

'We are indeed fortunate to be joined by two of our ancient brothers.' Thengel bowed as Falco returned to his patrol. 

'I agree.' Castiel nodded. 'Come. Let us give our reverence to Gideon himself. I for one would be honoured to speak with such a hero.' 

--- --- --- 

'That hangar there, brother.' The sergeant replied. 'Second floor, the apothecarion has been established. I hope you find your brother well.' 

'Thank you Sergeant.' Asteroth saluted again and set off into the building. Reaching the first floor, he looked around and saw the efforts of the Imperial Guard as they worked alongside the astartes and effectively turned the whole complex into an effective military base. He continued to observe approvingly as he ascended the stairs and entered the large room that had been converted into a medical bay of sorts. There were a few other astartes present, but Asteroth immediately noticed Brother Logan being tended to by the Apothecary Lokage. 

The wound was not life threatening, but at the same time it was clear that Logan had come close to losing the use of his arm at the very least. He saw Asteroth approach and greeted him with a sulte before asking; 'Greetings Brother, what brings you here?' 

'Oh, this the apothecarion? I was looking for the lunch room.' Asteroth replied with a grin before returning the salute. 'I`m here to check on your wellbeing of course. What else?' 


- - -​


----------



## High_Seraph

*"It appears that Argus has summed up what I was saying and was going to say."* Chaplain Klaus says this as he turns to look directly into Argus' lenses before turnin to Heinriech and saying that, *"And you as well, Hienriech, are correct in what you are thinking, we do need Nay-sayers to question us but what you need to remember is that while we are a brother-hood and military force we need to learn NOT to question our brothers all the time or it makes it appear we have little faith in what they are saying and little faith in them. But now it is time for me to decide on your judgement, As you are young and this is the first time you have fought amoungst each other i shall forgive each of you in light of each of you trying to do what is best for your squad....However should you survive this campaign against the Orks invading this system or shall serve a 30 day penitance until we return to our homeworld, is that understood?"*

Heinriech is stunned that Argus was correct about them being a brotherhood. *I have much to think about. The ideals I have lived under are wrong! The Chapter Master is questioned when others think his actions will hurt the chapter! I had assumed that he was always right and anything he asked was done. The Captains inacting his will through the companies and the Sergeants through the squad in a chain of right.* 

Chaplain Klaus wasn't finished yet either, waving them away he told them to head towards the armoury to get repairs and ammo. Saying that Sergeant Mariuss would get his report before thumping his chest twice giving praise to Dorn and the Emperor. Heinriech turned slowly towards the steps in a state of shock as everything he belived had turned to ash before the Chaplain. Barely heading Argus or Halfdan Heinriech starts to slowly make his way to the armoury head staring at the ground yet not seeing anything but the past actions that had caused them to be sent to Chaplain Klaus.

*I have to apologize to Halfdan as soon as possiable when we are alone. Argus as well. Will they even accept it? I have acted a fool and dishonoured myself and the chapter like Halfdan says.*


----------



## komanko

The sound of laughing was incredibly intense as it was amplified by the Chaplain’s skull helm to epic proportions. The laughter resounded from the walls of the cathedral and finally after a short while it died out, leaving only the sound of footsteps as other passengers passed by them. After the Chaplain finally finished laughing he explained saying that Argus pretty much summed all of what he said and was about to say in a few short sentences. 

There was a short respite while Klaus stared at Argus with his piercing gaze. After a few moments he turned away probably satisfied with what he saw inside of his soul. He then turned his gaze to Hienriech, watching him for a couple of seconds and then confirming his words to be true that every chapter does need nay-sayers to question the decisions that has been made yet at the same time those nay-sayers need to know when they are welcome to speak and when they are not. 

This made sense… After all if everything that Halfdan would have done was questioned it would seem that no one trusts him and that they have no faith in him. After that the Chaplain moved to less relevant information, about a small punishment that they will have to serve. Yet one word was singled out by Halfdan, and it was the word survive.

Only now did he realize that there was no guarantee that he will stay alive, only now he realized that death may be a possibility. This was unimaginable for him earlier after all he was a space marine, an angel of death of the emperor. No foe could stand in his way as he was the essence of a warrior incarnate. Yet the Chaplain’s words made Halfdan realize that survival was not guaranteed and that maybe the real punishment is the trial of survival in the first campaign and not the thirty days of penitence that they will have to serve later… A bitter smile crept to his face as he realized the hidden meaning of the Chaplain’s words… Yet he knew that it was not the right time for this and thus he pushed those thoughts away, burying them deep in the depths of his mind so he won’t have to face them again.

Halfdan gazed at the Chaplain and only then he realized that he was staring back at him. He quickly nodded after he realized that he forgot to show that Klaus’s words were understood. Halfdan was the last to confirm and thus after that the Chaplain finished his words telling them to go and check their weaponry and resupply. After that the Chaplain pounded his fist twice against his chest and said “Faith in Dorn and the emperor, Brothers.”, after saying that he turned and marched away not waiting for them to answer his call or gesture.

Halfdan did not reply to the Chaplain’s last words, he was too busy pondering about the new things he just discovered. He stopped himself from delving deeper into his mind in search for the right meaning of all of what he heard in this conversation, they had nearly no time now and they had to get to the armoury. Thus he quickened his pace, moving from inside of the Cathedral back to the wide reaches of the city and the freezing cold of Rexnar IV. The wind blew and swept all of his hair across his face along with his beard which began flailing wildly and without control. Seeing several other marines from the chapter he asked them for directions towards the armoury and they quickly pointed out where it was.

Knowing now where his destination is Halfdan toned down his pace and let himself calm down. The howling winds took away his worries and disturbing thoughts, he found solace and calmness in that harsh and unexpected wilderness. He took a few heavy breaths from the icy cold air and then exhaled. He now knew where his mistakes lay and he would be able to fix them later. Yet for now he had to reach the armoury and so he began marching towards it again.

OOC: I guess its not my best and I am sorry for that but that's what I came up with.


----------



## Jackinator

"It appears that Argus has summed up what i was saying and was going to say." Chaplain Klaus Helmet turned to face Argus and the piercing crimson eye lens locked on to his own, Argus could feel the gaze penetrating his very soul and he hoped he was not found wanting. It seemed he wasn't as the Chaplain's gaze moved on. "And you as well Heinriech are correct in what you are thinking, we do need Nay-sayers to question us but what you need to remember is that while we are a brother-hood and military force we need to learn NOT to question our brothers all the time or it makes it appear we have little faith in what they are saying and little faith in them. But now it is time for me to decide on your judgement, As you are young and this is the first time you have fought amoungst each other i shall forgive each of you in light of each of you trying to do what is best for your squad....However should you survive this campaign against the Orks invading this system or shall serve a 30 day penitance until we return to our homeworld, is that understood?" The Chaplain paused here and with a start Argus realised something was expected of him, he nodded respectfully, "yes brother chaplain, I accept your judgement".

"Now go get your wargear seen to and re-equipped as Sergeant Marius will be calling all of you after I give him my report"

Argus came away from the Cathedral, following Halfdan and Heinrich towards the armoury. He frowned, neither were being particularly talkative, it could not be that they still held a grudge, they had both accepted the Chaplain's words, or so it had seemed. Yet both trudged along silently, broodingly, their thoughts heavy. He quickened his pace to catch up to them, "Brothers", he said with a smile, "why so glum? We have been told that we should have been disagreeing yet you two cannot move on? Remember we are a brotherhood, these silences are not befitting." He laughed as he said it, his spirit light at the Chaplain's own amusement and the wise advice he had given them.


----------



## revan4559

Serpion:
Castiel: As you and Stern Thengel approach Revered Ancient Gideon you can see that he still remains perfectly still save for the movements of the dreadnoughts rear exhaust, as you stop a few feet away from the dreadnought you hear the crackle of the static from its vox unit before it blares into life exactly like Brother Falco's does. "Is there something you require of me young ones?" drones the vox unit before the huge form of the dreadnought leans forward slightly as if to look down at both of you. As you stand there looking at the form of Brother Gideon you can see that there are more purity seals that Brother Falco's but you place that down to his many campaigns against the traitor legions, his dreadnought chassis is also strangely adhoured with skulls and bones along with having a bone white trim instead of the normal red of the chapter, but you know that only the Chaplains of the chapter wears that heraldry unless Brother Gideon is infact an ancient chaplain interred within the form of a dreadnought....you have not heard of such a thing in your short time within the chapter, perhaps you could ask Brother Gideon is such is a common thing amoung the Sons of Dorn and other chapters?

Asteroth: Logan gives a small grin before looking down at his shoulder wound. "Thank you for caring brother Asteroth, i will be fine and shall be back on duty shortly. Brother Lokage just needs to place a layer of synth-skin ontop of the wound then i shall be ready to don my armour once more. However according to him i was lucky in that the shot wasn't from a looted bolter round or it would of slowed down enough upon impact to detonate its core and kill me." Brother Logan then shrugs. "But the Emperor Protects so all it means is i have a nice scar to show off to the other squad members?" While Logan says this Apocathery Lokage remains completely silent as he moves about the room picking up bits of equipment and putting them together before striding over to Logan and applying a layer of Synth-Skin. While you examine Apocathery Lokage you can see that he wears the standard white of an apocathery but with a black helmet of the chapter, upon his left wrist he carries his Narthecium which he uses to remove the gene-seed of his fallen brothers along with several battle operating tools. On his left hip he carries a chainsword which appears to be very ornate, and upon his right hip he carries a plasma-pistol. Thinking back on his Nathecium you start to think on how big of a burden it is for the apocatheries to retrieve the gene-seed of those they call brothers and that all of your lives are in their hands when you are wounded.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: As you walk through the streets to the hangers by the palace within the city where the armoury is currently set up you realize that currently you are alone with Argus and Halfdan so you have a chance to apologize now, bu then it dawns on you like Chaplain Klaus said there is a possibility that none of you will survive the war so if you leave the apology too late then there is a chance that you or one of your brothers could be killed by the orks...However words may not be enough to gain Halfdan's forgiveness and actions do speak louder than words...perhaps you could remain a shadow to your larger battle brother and continually watch his back to see that no harm comes to him, meaning that eventually he will see that you are wrong and will forgive you. While thinking on this you finally reach the hanger and can see Battle Brother Stern Thengel and Castiel stood infront of a dreadnought locked in conversation but now isn't the time to find out what they are talking about as you do not know how long you have until Sergeant Marius will call you and the rest of the squad for his, Captain Tyriel's and the other sergeants decision. You also do not know how long you will have until the orks start to attack the city so you need to go and get your armour checked along with restocking your bolter with fresh magazines.

Komanko:
Halfdan: As you march towards the armoury you are swiftly joined by Hienriech and Argus again who walk along side you in silence like yourself save for Argus who once again tries to lighten the mood yet it seems not to walk on either you or Hienriech. As you continue to make your way to the hanger where the armoury is currently set up you wonder on what exactly the decision of the Captain and his veteran sergeants will be about your question and exactly who will lead you into battle against the orks. You also begin to wonder what Chaplain Klaus will say to the others about yourself, Hienriech and Argus. As you continue to make your way towards the hanger you barely register the imperial guard still moving about the city preparing for the attack by the orks and wonder if only half a companies worth of marines to defend the city can you really hold out against the tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousand of orks that will be assailing the cities walls over the course of the next month. Finally reaching the armoury you can see that Brother Stern and Castiel are in conversation with one of the Ancient Dreadnoughts while Brother Gaius has remained inside of the hanger and appears to be deep in thought. Now you have reached the armoury you to use what time you have to get your armour and weapons checked along with asking one of the Tech-Marines if there is a spare bolter and helmet as they will help in long range fire fights as the bolter has more power and further range than your bolt pistol, and the helmet will allow you to see better should the snow storm get any worse.

Jackinator:
Argus:: As much as you try to lighten the mood between your two battle brothers it appears that it has affected neither of them, deciding that you should leave them to their brooding you simply walk in silence aswell with them to the armoury. As you continue to walk with your brothers you can see the imperial guard and PDF still going about their business transported weapons and supplies about the city which makes you wonder what is currently happening on Rexnar Prime and Rexnar II, though you are slightly more concerned about Rexnar Prime as that is where the other half of the battle company is deployed along with your revered Captain, which makes you start to wonder if you will be stationed on this planet until the end of the war or will you be extracted when the fighting is done and deployed on one of the other two planets to help fight against the orks that will be besieging them. When you finally reach the armoury you can see Castiel and Stern locked in conversation with one of the revered Ancient Dreadnoughts but decide to leave them to it as you need to use the time you currently have to restock and resupply ready for when ever the vile xenos decide to besiege the city. You decide that you will ask one of the Tech-Marines where the ammo creates are currently stored along with asking him to give your armour a quick look over. While you look around the hanger you can see Battle Brother Gaius sat on one of the benchs who appears to be deep in thought.

Midge123: OOC: As Marcus/Marshal Ragnar has left you shall be replacing him.
Malachi: You are currently stood outside one of the armoury hanger bays awaiting the order for you and the rest of your squad to go and see Brother-Sergeant Marius to find out who will be leading the squad into battle, while thinking on who will lead the squad you notice that Argus, Halfdan and Hienriech have returned from their meeting with the Chaplain and wonder if you should go and find out what happened during their meeting with him. While you stand there deciding you can hear the revv of a very loud engine behind you and turn around to see a group of tech-marines working on the very rare Land Raider Achillies that was gifted to the chapter by their parent chapter the Imperial Fists when they were first founded. As you stand there looking over the ancient and formidable vehicle you wonder if your squad will ever be deployed in such a mighty machine as so far you and the others have only ever been deployed by Rhino, Drop Pods and on the rare occasion Thunderhawks straight into the midst of battle. As you continue to look over the land raider you hear footsteps behind you which swiftly stop and as you turn to see who it is you can see it is Veteran-Brother Sergeant Arcadius Loken, leader of one of the fouth companies two assault squads. It is clear that is is Sergeant Loken as strapped to both side of his hips is a pair of very old and ornate looking power axes. "Young Battle-Brother Malachi Thengel, I have come with orders from Brother-Sergeant Marius. You and the rest of your squad have five minutes to gather your wargears and proceed to the command bunker within the walls of the cities palace. I suggest you stop admiring the Land Raider and go gather your squad." With that Sergeant Loken turns away and walks off, it is time to gather the rest of the squad to meet with the Sergeants and hear who will lead you so you better go and find as many of them as possible and deliver the message.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel / Asteroth*

'Is there something you require of me, Young Ones?' The voice of the dreadnought crackled to life as Gideon registered their presence. Castiel bowed curtly, noting with a small curiosity that Gideon`s form was embellished with a skull motif and black armour. As Castiel noticed the white armour trimming and abundance of purity seals he was instantly reminded of Klaus and the other chaplains he had seen. 

'Revered Brother Klaus, I have come seeking your wisdom.' Castiel said, trying perhaps too hard to be formal. 'You are a Chaplain of the chapter are you not? Such a thing is a surprise to me, and I wonder what I might learn from one as wise as you. My squad`s sergeant has fallen, and I fear for what will happen to us if a leader cannot be chosen among us.' 

--- --- ---​
Asteroth was relieved to hear that Logan was going to be alright. Lokage was silent in his duty as he applied a layer of synthskin to the wound over the battle brother`s shoulder. The Apothecary wore the white armour of his office with the black helmet of the chapter. 

Asteroth was fascinated by the equipment he saw about the apothecarion, particularly the narcethium upon Lokage`s left arm. With that tool he preserved the future of the astartes. Such a burden, yet at the same time such a priveledge. Asteroth could not hide the flicker of ambition that crossed his eyes. Maybe one day, he too could be trusted with this great duty.


----------



## Midge913

Having restocked his supply of bolt pistol magazines and power cells for his plasmagun, Malachi stood outside the Armory bay, relishing the conditions of this planet. He had removed his helmet and was breathing deep of the fresh, cold, crisp air. Memories of the oppressively hot and humid conditions of his homeworld never failed to surface when he meet harsh conditions and he always thought that this extreme cold was much more enjoyable than the hell of the jungle. 

As he stood and waited for work from Sgt. Marius and the other senior leadership of the company as to his squads fate, he saw Argus, Halfdan, and Hienrich approaching from the direction of the Cathedral where he knew Chaplain Klaus and his contingent had taken up office. Those three were spirited indeed. If only they could harness that in solidarity. Skilled marines all, but hotheaded. With a sigh Malachi wondered what had transpired with the Brother-Chaplain as they were all silent and purposeful as they neared the armory and went inside. He thought that he should make sure that this matter had been put to rest so he followed his brothers inside. 

As he went through the doors he was met by the loud revving of engines and clanking of metal. Turing in the direction of the sound, Malachi saw that the Tech Marines of the Chapter where working on a Land Raider Achillies. Malachi was taken aback and the grandeur of such a vehicle. Armed to the gills with heavy weaponry, heavily armored, and ready for war. He couldn't help by imagine what it would be like to deploy to battle in such a formidable vehicle. Secure in its impenetrable belly, listening to the heavy thump of the Thunderfire Cannon bring death to the enemies of the Emperor. Malachi couldn't help but smile. 

He stood for a few more moments admiring the Achillies and the skill with which the Tech Marines and Adepts worked on her, when his reflections were interrupted by the sound of heavy armored footsteps behind him. He turned and watched Veteran-Brother Sergeant Loken approach him. Malachi's eyes where immediately drawn to the two power axes that the Veteran Sergeant bore at each hip, and again wondered what it would be like to join one of the companies assault squads. Even though Malachi favored his plasmagun, his true calling, he always thought, was in the chaotic melee of close combat. 

"Young Battle-Brother Malachi Thengel, I have come with orders from Brother-Sergeant Marius. You and the rest of your squad have five minutes to gather your wargear and proceed to the command bunker within the walls of the cities palace. I suggest you stop admiring the Land Raider and go gather your squad."

"Yes Veteran Sergeant," Malachi responded clapping fist to chest in a salute. "I will gather them immediately."

Having delivered his orders Sergeant Loken turned and walked off with out another word.

Looking about for the rest of his squad he saw that Argus, Halfdan, and Hienrich were all gathered near the ammunition supplies, so he approached them.

"I hope that your issues have been dealt with brothers as we have our orders." He told them as he opened up a vox channel to the rest of his squad. "Malachi to all brethren. We have our orders. Make your way to the command bunker in five minutes time on the orders of Sergeant Loken, we will rendezvous there."


----------



## Jackinator

*Argus*

It seemed that neither Halfdan or Heinrich were willing to break the silence so he remained quiet until they reached the armoury when he broke away from them. He headed towards a techmarine on the far side of the hanger, nodding respectfully, he asked "Brother-Techmarine, I am recently returned from combat, could you check over my armour?" The techmarine looked up and nodded once, before pulling a cable from his backpack and connecting it to the port on Argus' breastplate. There was a whir of technology and the techmarine gave his armour a quick visual check before studying a readout on a device that extended on an arm. When he spoke his voice was tinny and emotionless, "there appears to be no damage to your armour, merely a few recalibration issues." As he said this he tapped a few buttons on the device and there was another chorus of whirs, "there, it is done." Argus thanked the techmarine, then asked where he could find additional ammo and equipment at which the techmarine directed him to a stack of crates at the other end where Halfdan and Heinrich were already gathered, he strolled over to them and helped himself to a few clips, interrupted only when Malachi spoke behind him. "I hope that your issues have been dealt with brothers as we have our orders." He told them as he opened up a vox channel to the rest of the squad. "Malachi to all brethren. We have our orders. Make your way to the command bunker in five minutes time on the orders of Sergeant Loken, we will rendezvous there." 

Argus turned and grinned at Malachi, although his smile was hidden by his helmet. "Yes brother, I hope our issues have been dealt with too." He laughed, but reflectively, almost sadly, "but only time will tell."


----------



## High_Seraph

As they walked towards the armoury Heinriech kept the silence as he contemplated on how to apologise to his brothers. *Agrus will just need me to say it. However Halfdan will not acept any word f it is not sincere so I will look after him so he will not get attacked from behind by any enemy. However we are all alone here so mayybe now is the time.* Walking along with his brothers Heinriech makes up his mind to try to make amends. _"Halfdan please wait a moment so we may talk."_ Heinriech asks him as they stopped for him to talk. _"I know my words will do little to ease any tension between us but I ask for your forgiveness and state that I will watch your back from now on so that you may never fear an enemy from behind you."_
Heinriech finishses his statement and waits for a moment to hear Halfdans reply.

Hearing his brothers reply Heinriech heads to the Brother-Techmarine to make sure his armour is still in decent fighting condition along with his chainsword. Getting there After Argus Heinriech asks the same and adds, _"Can you fix the teeth of m chainsword as well Brother? I'd hate to face the orks without it." as he removes it and places it in the techmarines hands. After getting h is armour checked and the few repairs it needed seen to Heinriech walked over to the supply area and picked up a few bolter clips before returning and picking up his fixed chainsword. Sliding it into it's sheath Malachi approaches them saying, *"I hope that your issues have been dealt with brothers as we have our orders. Malachi to all brethren. We have our orders. Make your way to the command bunker in five minutes time on the orders of Sergeant Loken, we will rendezvous there."* after Malachi finished with the orders Heinriech walked towards the briefing waiting for the orks to attack and for him to keep his word to Halfdan._


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: All nine remaining members of your squad gather at the command center of the palace where all the veteran sergeants of the squads that are stationed on Rexnar IV have gathered, along with Chaplain Mortimer Klaus and Chief Librarian Nathaniel Teuthras whose very gaze un-nerves you all as if they both peer directly into your heart and soul looking for any sigh of corruption or weakness. After standing there for several moments in silence the door behind you finally opens and Veteran Sergeant Marius enters the room and nods to all of you before taking his place inbetween the Chaplain and Chief Librarian, each one fo you feels partially nervous as all those present are the ones who have decided the fate of your squad and who shall be leading you into battle. After several moments of looking over a data-slate handed to him by a chapter serf Sergeant Marius looks up at you and the rest of the squad. "After discussing who shall lead your squad, with Chief Librarian Nathaniel, Chaplain Klaus, Captain Tyreal who was so kind to send a vox transmission with his thoughts even though he was engaged in battle. We have come to the conclusion that your new sergeant shall be Battle-Brother Heinriech Schtauffen" With that all the sergeants turn to look at Hienriech as if once again assessing his worth to be sergeant before Sergeant Marius turns behind him to pick something up off the table. Once he turns back he strides around the group towards Hienriech and hands him a white helmet which symbolizes his status as a Sergeant of the 4th Company. "We hope that all of you will accept our decision and follow Sergeant Schtauffen's orders as if they were coming from the Captain or Chapter Master himself." 

Sergeant Marius then strides back around to the rest of the squad sergeants and looks over some tactical readings. "However your squad is still under strength with the lose of Sergeant Raenor and therefor there will be one more additional member to your squad for the duration of the campaign against the vile xenos scum that are the orks. This member will not be taking orders from you Sergeant Schtauffen but will instead be there to observe you as you lead your squad and lend you aid and knowledge in your duty until he deems fit that you are capable to lead by yourself. This new member of course if Chaplain Mortimer Klaus." At the mention of his name the skull helmed Chaplain steps forward and inclines his head to you before taking his place with the rest of the squad. What do you think and feel about Hienriech becoming Sergeant of the squad(for hienriech obviously how do you feel about being chosen), and what do you all feel about having the 4th companies Chaplain joining your squad?

You are then all dismissed by Sergeant Marius and the rest of the sergeants to get ready for what ever the orks have planned, you should leave the command room of the palace and head to where ever your orders take you within the city, perhaps Chaplain Klaus has you next set of orders and you should ask him? Or maybe Sergeant Hienriech will be voxed the squads orders.


----------



## Goglas

Marcus Cicero scowled when he heard the officers' decision. He thanked the Emperor he chose to keep his helmet on as he entered the command center, else his brothers would become aware of his malcontent._ 
He's the new sergeant?_ he thought. _I should be the one, by all accounts. I am the better soldier._ 
Cicero's eyes widened as Sergeant Marius handed Heinriech his white helmet, and his hand drifted to the bolter on his hip. _His white helmet?...No, it's not his, it's mine, _he said under his breath, dark thoughts invading his mind. _It should be mine, not this hot-headed charging Grox!

_Catching the Chaplain staring at him from the corner of his eye, Cicero quickly removed his grip from the bolter. In battle, one of his greatest wishes was to be led by a Chaplain, just like any other Son of Dorn, to blood and glory in the name of the Emperor. Yet under any other circumstance, they always made him uneasy, as if they constantly tried to test his faith and loyalty. Marcus Cicero did not appreciate tests. _

By the Throne, I'm a Son of Dorn! Stop staring at me like that!_ 
A moment later, the Chaplain's gaze moved on to the other battle-brothers, and the moment after that Sergeant Marius dismissed the squad. Cicero saluted, like his battle-brothers, and followed them out.

Cicero knew they were heading out to combat the Orks once more, though the sergeants failed to mention any details. He took his bolter in his hands and checked it for any problems. His sights fell on Heinriech's back.
_My new sergeant,_ he mused. _I just hope nothing happens to him and forces the captain to choose a new one for the squad._

He shook his head and grinned, then re-aimed his bolter at some nearby crates.
"Well, brother! We should all congratulate you on your new promotion. May you keep it for as long as the Emperor wills it."
"Anyone have any details on the next mission?" he spoke into the air.


----------



## William Siegfried

Like his brothers Sigismund had entered and took his place amongst them standing full of pride and honour as he looked towards their company Captain and their Chaplain. He smiled brightly as he removed his helm. Once he had done so he brushed his right armored hand through his blonde hair and smiled gently as he listened to the new report and update on their next Sergeant. He was quite surprised to see a younger one of his brothers win the title but none the less he smiled brightly and bowed his head in respect to his new Sergeant before turning back to watch as the white helm of their previous Sergeant was given to his brother. He was happy to see one of his brothers rise in rank and title quickly. He hoped he too would one day rise up the ranks and towards his long sought goal of becoming the next Chapter Chaplain. As he stood there watching his brother get his promotion he turned his head slightly to look upon his more, darker brother. The one who seemed to want only glory and to be noticed above all else. 

Sigismund shook his head mentally as he turned away after seeing him grip his bolter. He was starting to get worried about him, and by the way the Chaplain was looking at him he was too. If anything Sigismund would be keeping his eye on him until he knew he could be fully trusted. Heresy was not uncommon even amongst the Emperor's warriors. So he just sighed lightly before nodding over towards the Chaplain letting him know he'd keep a eye on his brother. Shortly after he left along with his other brothers before saluting and bowing his head. As he walked out of the room he rested his left hand on the hilt of his blade before coming up beside his new Sergeant and placing his right hand on his shoulder guard after Marcus had said how a congratulations was in order. He was right about that. "Indeed that is true Brother Cicero, our brother Sergeant Schtauffen here deserves praises! Once we clear this planet and put it back in the hands of the Emperor we'll drink to our new brothers promotion!" Sigismund announced proudly as he patted his brothers shoulder guard before moving forward a bit. "For now though I believe its best to keep the celebrations for after and worry more on our orders. That being said what are your orders Brother Schtauffen?" Sigismund asked as he put his helm back on a top his head.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel*

Castiel offered a final bow to the pair of revered ancients. 

'I thank you both for your wisdom Brothers.' He said, before turning and heading back towards where several squads had begun to gather. As Castiel approached, he realized that it was not several squads at all. He could now recognise the sergeants of the other company and the members of his own squad. Breaking into a jog, Castiel hurried to fall in line. He took up place next to Brothers Asteroth and Marcus, looking up at the assembled leaders. 

He waited patiently, as the rest of the squad assembled. 

Sergeant Marius looked out at them all, and made the announcement; 

*'After discussing who shall lead your squad, with Chief Librarian Nathaniel, Chaplain Klaus, Captain Tyreal who was so kind to send a vox transmission with his thoughts even though he was engaged in battle, we have come to the conclusion that your new sergeant shall be Battle-Brother Heinriech Schtauffen.'*

After this, Marius withdrew Heinreich`s new helmet, painted white as the colours of the chapter`s sergeants.

Marius went on to explain that since the squad was below strength with no ninth member, they would be joined by Klaus himself. The chaplain was not only reinforcements, he was also there to evaluate and confirm the new sergeant`s worth...

--- --- ---

Throughout this all, Castiel had remained impassive and silent. In truth, he could not see Heinreich being an effective leader, at least not yet. Yes he had the ambition, yes he had the drive, but did he really have the experience? If Castiel had to choose, he would have assigned an older battle brother, one who had real experience leading a squad. 

As it was, it seemed as though they were trying to keep the squad together as long as possible. But Castiel honestly couldn`t see the point in even doing that. Casualties would become inevitable, reassignments would have to be made down the track and he accepted the sad fact that this squad would not remain like this forever. Briefly, Castiel wondered if he would ever hold the title of sergeant, but instantly dismissed the idea. Castiel had ambitions to be sure, but they did not lie on the sergeant`s career path. 

The squad was dismissed, and the sergeants dispersed. Heinreich stood with his new helmet and the responsibility that accompanied it. Castiel could think of nothing to say, but all the same felt he should at least try to display some sense of loyalty. With no other course, he simply offered a bow and a salute to Heinreich and said; 'Sergeant, I am at your command.' 

He then turned to the chaplain, and fell to one knee. 'I am honoured to fight beside you, Brother Chaplain.'

Having paid his dues, Castiel returned to his feet and stepped back into line.


----------



## Yru0

*'After discussing who shall lead your squad, with Chief Librarian Nathaniel, Chaplain Klaus, Captain Tyreal who was so kind to send a vox transmission with his thoughts even though he was engaged in battle, we have come to the conclusion that your new sergeant shall be Battle-Brother Heinriech Schtauffen.'*

Sven turned to look at his brother, assessing his own feelings and emotions towards the promotion and his new commander. However, whoever becomes his sergeant did not truly matter to him, he knew all of his brothers to be more than capable in many fields of war and more than capable of holding their own against any foe that dare face the Sons, but they had suffered many casualties, and although he would gladly stand by and die alongside his fellow Astartes, Sven had every intention of living to kill all those who oppose him, and he was concerned that the obvious lust for close combat and the inflated sense of honor that Heinrich had would lead to complications, potentially fatal ones at that.

However, a much more curious development was the great Chaplain who now joined their squad, his presence was sure to lend death's hand to the field and aid them in their quests, but Sven could not help but wonder whether he had been assigned to them, or them to him. As Sven mused over this, the Chaplain and Librarian's eyes settled their cold and ever-suspicious gazes on them, their eyes full of the noble power they wielded, Let them look upon my soul, and see that I have nothing to hide but unheeded doubts and a will to fight with my brothers, and do that I shall, regardless of who commands them. Sven stared down the Chaplain, revealing his soul to the man, before standing proud and walking to offer his congratualtions to his brother, I will follow you into the heart of our foes with my blade brother! But I agree with Brother Sigismund, perhaps we should wait until our foes run in fear and then celebrate your leadership brother! Let out Sven with a slap on his brother's back, Sven may doubt his methods, but nevertheless he will not question them, and he will always honor them. The squad was heading into the fray once more.


----------



## Midge913

Malachi entered the command bunker with the rest of his squad, wondering what their future held. He was concerned about who would be promoted to sergeant, to be frank, as he knew that the morale and brotherhood of a squad was most effected by who lead it. As he entered the command center, Malachi saw that all of the veteran sergeants stationed on Rexnar had been assebled and they had been joined by Chaplain Klaus and Chief Librarian Teuthras. He saw that the Chief Librarians gaze unerved some of his squadmates, but to Malachi his gaze was welcome. He new that the librarian was tasked with the very souls of the brothers of the Sons of Dorn, and he welcomed the opportunity to show his devotion and purity. Not that he felt he was any better than any other man in this room, it was just that Malachi knew that his dedication to the Chapter and the Emperor would never falter, he was too stubborn allow it. 

A hiss of hydraulics announced Sergeant Marius' arrival as the man strode through the door with purpose and poise. Malachi watched as Marius consulted a data slate, handed to him by a chapter serf, and waited for Marius to announce who had been selected. Malachi could feel his brother's tension as they stood, eagerly awaiting their commander's decision. Malachi didn't really care who was selected as long as the selection didn't cause more ill will and conflict among the squad. He would go about his business as usual, standing by his brothers, smiting his enemies.

Marius finished reading the data slate, looked up, and finally addressed the squad assembled before him. "After discussing who shall lead your squad, with Chief Librarian Nathaniel, Chaplain Klaus, Captain Tyreal who was so kind to send a vox transmission with his thoughts even though he was engaged in battle. We have come to the conclusion that your new sergeant shall be Battle-Brother Heinriech Schtauffen" Marius approached Hienrich and presented him with the white helm that would mark his station before continuing,"We hope that all of you will accept our decision and follow Sergeant Schtauffen's orders as if they were coming from the Captain or Chapter Master himself." 

Malachi was not suprised by this choice. He had known Hienrich for a long time, since back in their days of initiation, and knew that he had ambition, but he also was a capable battle-brother. Malachi knew that if the squad could unite under his leadership, they would perform admirably. He also knew that he would do everything in his power to see that happen. 

"However," Marius continued, "your squad is still under strength with the lose of Sergeant Raenor and therefor there will be one more additional member to your squad for the duration of the campaign against the vile xenos scum that are the orks. This member will not be taking orders from you Sergeant Schtauffen but will instead be there to observe you as you lead your squad and lend you aid and knowledge in your duty until he deems fit that you are capable to lead by yourself. This new member of course if Chaplain Mortimer Klaus." 

Well know this was an interesting development thought Malachi. He personally welcomed the Chaplain's experience and zeal. But thinking back on the incidents of the day wondered if the chaplain was there to oversee Hienrich, or the squad as a whole. Never the less Chaplain Klaus would make a powerful addition to the squad.

With that Marius dismissed the squad, turning back to confer with the rest of the sergeants regarding their next moves in this campaign. Malachi approached Hienrich.

"Congratulations my friend," he said offering his hand in a gesture of friendship and unity. "It will be my honor to enter the fires of battle under your command."


----------



## High_Seraph

As Heinriech headed towards the command bunker with his brothers his thoughts turn towards the upcoming battles and who would lead them into the battles. As he enters the bunker Heinriech sees that most of the Sergeants, Chaplain Klaus and Chief Libraian Teuthras waiting for the squad. Taking a spot near the middle of the squad Heinriech waits for the Sergeants to announce what is going to happen to them.

A whinning and hissing of hydrualics turned Heinriech's head to see Sergeant Marius approaching them. Stiffening his back and standing slightly taller Heinriech waits for Sergeant Marius to explain what is to happen to the squad. Heinriech feels the eyes of both Chaplain Klaus and Chief Lirbarian Teuthras on him. Feeling uneasy under their scurtiny he looks over at them but before he could gaze at them Sergeant Marius starts to talk so Heinriech whips his head towards him.

*"After discussing who shall lead your squad, with Chief Librarian Nathaniel, Chaplain Klaus, Captain Tyreal who was so kind to send a vox transmission with his thoughts even though he was engaged in battle. We have come to the conclusion that your new sergeant shall be Battle-Brother Heinriech Schtauffen."* as Sergeant Marius says these words he turns towards the holoplinth and picks up a white helmet and hands it over to Heinriech who takes his current one off and accepts the white one with numb fingers and a sense of accoplishement for one of his age. Sergeant Marius continues to say, *,"We hope that all of you will accept our decision and follow Sergeant Schtauffen's orders as if they were coming from the Captain or Chapter Master himself."*

Looking around Heinriech sees some resent the fact that he had been made their Sergeant instead of them his. *At least Malachi seems genuine for the moment and that he would do almost anything to see the squad whole under his leadership. Sigismund seemed to accept his promotion as well and took it in stride. Castiel seemed a little disappointed about it but that was probably from his inexperiance in leading his brothers. Sven had accpeted his promotion as well but seemed to have his doubts.* Marcus Cicero looked very troubled as his hand had drifted to his bolter. *I might have to keep an eye on him for now,* Heinriech thinks to himself in the brief time before Sergeant Marius broke into his thoguhts with the statement that Chaplain Klaus will join them.

Taking this as a sign that he wasn't fully trusted Heinriech turned towards Chaplain Klaus and says, _"You honour us Chaplain Klaus and I shall strive to prove worthy of the trust and responsibility you, Chief Libraian Teuthras, our Captain and the Senior Sergeants have placed in me."_

After Sergeant Marius explained everything Heinriech walked out with his squad unsure if he was supposedf to stay in the bunker. Walking out he had recieved congratulations from the squad Heinriech replies to each one, _"Thank you Marcus but you should consider going ot the techmarines and getting ammo replaced and your armour checked out before we go into battle again. This goes for everyone as well if you haven't done so already as Sergeant Marius said on the thunderhawk. Sigismund revelry will have to wait thirty days after the war as I have pennance. Castiel you do not have to bow before me so please do not do it again as it makes me feel awkward. Sven as I have said I have pennance afterwards I will join the revelry. Malachi my brother thank you,"_ as Heinriech grabs his forearm in greetings and respect _"We shall protect this world from the foul greenskins and uphold the honour of our Chapter! For the Emperor and the Primarch!"_ Heinriech ends his thanks with a war shout.


----------



## Jackinator

*Argus*

Argus rolled his eyes behind his helmet as Heinrich recieved his helmet. The man was going to be almost insufferable now and there was very little Argus would be able to do about it, brothers they may be, but Heinrich was now his superior and his arrogance had alwasy grated on him. He blinked as he heard the news that Chaplain Klaus was to join them, although it should not have been a surprise, their squad was under strength and the loss of Raenor had set tempers on edge as it was. He'd have to watch his tongue with one of the Chaper's black clad disciplinarians around. None the less, it was a prestigious appointment for one of Heinrich's age and he would have to congratulate him sooner or later. He emerged from the chamber and spotted Heinrich, sooner was better than drawing it out. He removed his helmet and made towards his brother, grinning broadly, "congratulations Heinrich." He clapped him on the shoulder before quickly forging his way off on the pretense of visiting the armouries, he had already restocked but it was as good an excuse as any. Hopefully the responsibility would mellow Heinrich, but if it didn't then this would be a long campaign...


----------



## Goglas

"For Dorn," Cicero responds to Heinriech's call, his eyes narrowing on the white helmet on his brother's head. "If you'll excuse me…Sergeant. I shall go to the armories at once. Vox me when we get our orders."​ He bows his head, if only slightly, and departs the group, bumping his shoulder against Sigismund, and completely ignoring the Chaplain.​ 
Once clear of his squad, Cicero returns his bolter to rest on his hip, then smashes his fists against a nearby wall. "Damn those sergeants," he says, letting go of the anger in his heart. "And that Heinriech," he spits out the name, "already giving me orders…Like he deserves that helmet!"​ He throws his fist into the wall again, and breathes deeply. His time will come, and the Emperor would give Marcus Cicero his proper place in the chapter. He was sure of it.​ 
He made his way to the armories to have his gear checked, and replenish any spent or lost equipment.​


----------



## William Siegfried

Sigismund chuckled slightly at his Battle Brothers reply and nodded his helmet covered head before replying to anything said. "Indeed that we shall Brother. However I believe I'll be quite drunk before your done haha!" Sigismund joked warmly in a metallic like voice due to his helmet. Afterwards he watched as one of the other Sergeants came up to Heinriech holding his arm just below his forearm. Sigismund smiled as he looked around at his other brothers who had also shown and given their most 'heartfelt' congratulations to Heinriech. As he looked around he would notice the smallest things noticing that most of his brothers believed Heinriech was still too new the new rank he held. He could understand that, mainly due to the doubts he had in the back of his mind at first, however they were quickly wiped away before turning his head slightly in time to hear the Sons of Dorn's war cry, which in turn sparked Sigismund to cry out, "For the Emperor! For Dorn!" In a noble and true tone showing his true faith in both before slamming his closed fist against his chest in honour of both. 

Shortly after he heard his more ambitious Battle Brother Cicero make his noble cry before turning away after letting Heinriech know he was heading towards the armory then started walking towards him. Sigismund looked at him questionably raising an eye brow before crossing his arms together over his chest, sighing lightly as Cicero pushed past him slamming gently against his shoulder guard and down towards the armory. Sigismund looked up before letting his hands fall to his sides turning to face his brother walking towards the armory. Sigismund looked towards the Chaplain before he bowed his head slightly before heading towards the armory as well. "Brother Heinriech I'd like to ask for the same thing while I'm in the armory preparing for battle." Sigismund told his new Sergeant, he knew he'd understand. So Sigismund had quickly follow Cicero into the armory. 

Once inside Sigismund removed his helm shaking his head lightly to free his hair before placing his helm down near the armor rack near the sparring cage. After he removed his weapons placing them all beside the weapons rack. Shortly after doing so he turned towards Cicero with a slight grin across his lips. "Brother Cicero will you join me in a sparring match before our orders our given?" Sigismund asked as he began to remove his upper body armor, exposing his well built and god like upper body created and blessed by the Emperor's servants like all the others, although he was the 'beautiful' one as some rememberancers and artists had commented, however due to this he was often watched during his tests for any signs of Slaanesh corruption, once his tests were done and his faith was proven he was given a spot among the Sons of Dorn Chapter. 

As he readied himself for a duel he picked one of the practice blades from the nearby rack. After a few swings and thrusts he deemed it good enough for his use in the spar before he stepped into the sparring cage and took a few quick practice swings, making perfect quick cuts through the cold stale air.


----------



## Goglas

"Brother Cicero will you join me in a sparring match before our orders are given?"
 
"Of course, Brother Sigismund," Cicero said, trying to mimic his brother's grin with a clearly fake, forced chuckle. He removed his armor, helmet, and weapons, giving a nearby Techmarine anything the specialist deemed to be in need of repair, and approached the sparring cage. As he walked he looked at his brother, and couldn't help but wonder whether the Chaplains made a mistake, and Sigismund's looks really came with a price.​ He himself, on the other hand, was the mirrored perfection of Dorn, with sharp features, a shock of short, bone-white hair, and a face unaccustomed to smiling. Marcus Cicero was not about to let this gentle one overshadow him, not in any way. _On the field of battle, or off of it, and certainly not here!_ he promised to himself.​ Taking a deep breath, calming himself, he realized he required a weapon for the match, and headed for the weapon's rack. His first stab at Sigismund, however, was not with a blade.​ "I noticed that you and the Chaplain are really getting along, Brother Sigismund," he said, appearing relaxed and easy-going. "I also noticed those looks you both have been giving me."​ 
Standing near the weapon's rack, Cicero looked at his brother again, this time with a little anger in his eyes, and a hint of excitement. He reached for Siginsmund's chain-sword, but could not force himself to put his hand on the handle. All else be damned, he was not about to dishonor himself by killing a brother Son of Dorn. He shook his head, frowned, and opted for a practice blade instead.​ Swinging the blade from side to side, stabbing the air in Sigismund's direction, he continued.​ "You should know, by now, how much I appreciate such looks, Brother Sigismund."​ 
Cicero's walk gained in speed as he entered into the cage and slammed the door behind him. Eyes locked, for a few moments neither of them dared speak. They were testing each others resolve. Cicero was clearly much too serious for just a friendly sparring match.​ "Take my advice, brother- Don't stand in my way."​ 
He started to circle Sigismund, and ran the blade against the cage bars behind him. His heartsbeat increased, his eyes darted from his blade to Sigismund, and adrenaline surged through his body. He tightened the grip on his own blade, and then, without warning, Marcus Cicero gave out a great shout and charged his brother.​


----------



## revan4559

Everyone(Except Sigismund and Marcus): You are standing with Chaplain Klaus untop of the western wall of the city looking out into the vast snow covered wilderness that makes up over 90% of Rexnar IV, as you look for any sigh of approaching orks you can see none as of yet even after the snow storm has died down quite abit. Standing there upon the walls the Chaplain has remained completely silent as his skull visage scans the near by ridge. While Brother Sigismund and Marcus are in the sparring changes you have some time to yourselves to reflect upon the war that is being waged across three of the imperiums worlds and wonder what would happen should the fourth company fail to hold back an entire waaargh! and most of you come to the conclusion that the next target on Warboss Nazdrek's list would be the homeworld as the Sons of Dorn chapter, and location of the fortress monastery: Valedor. As you continue to contemplate the situation that you are in your vox units hiss with static as they blare into life and hazy and incomplete words come through the interference of the still dying storm. "zzzz.....Targe....Identi....fide.....Visual....Confirmed....Engage Targets!" Wondering what is going on you quickly make out that it is Sergeant Marius's force over the vox channel and turning away from the wall you see on the southern part of the city a huge explosion rip through its main gate and you all realize that the city has finally been attacked by orks. Readying your bolters to charge forth and defend the southern section you here Chaplain Klaus's voice call out which forces your heads to snap around to look at him, his skull helmet staring at the sky. "INCOMING!" with that you look up and see five missiles streaking through the air straight towards your location from the ridge that the chaplain was watching. Running and leaping into cover the three of the missile slam into the wall itself blowing a good portion of the top half to rubble while the remaining three slam into near by buildings and set them ablaze after explosions rip through them showering near by imperial guard with sharpnel and rubble.

The explosions from the rockets had knocked Castiel, Sergeant Hienriech and Sven off of your feet and showered you with rubble aswell, as you push yourself back to your feet you can see the rest of your squad is already back on their feet and moving towards the walls when a single dreaded and deafening is heard from outside of the city as it is taken up by hundreds of voices. "WAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". Running to the side of the wall you see a green tide of bodies running down the hill towards the western bridge and main gate, the sheer number of orks is almost impossible to tell but now the interference in your vox units is finally gone and you hear Sergeant Marius bellowing orders to you and the rest of the squad. "Sergeant Hienriech, take your squad and defend the western bridge, one of the vile greenskin missiles took out the western gate and it needs to be held long enough for the gate to be repaired or the orks will flood into the western district. Go in the name of the Dorn and may the Emperor watch over you. Marius out."

Sergeant Hienriech you now have your orders gather your squad and head to the western gate as soon as possible, the gate house is a full mile north of your location and you need to get there before the orks start to flood across bridge and into the city, already you can see the imperial guard running to their battle stations to hold off the orks as long as you can. Once at the bridge you should take up defensive locations outside of the city and on the bridge itself. You should also contact Marcus and Sigismund and have them meet you at the bridge as you will need your entire squad to hold back the orks.

(If your wondering what to write here are some suggestions: What were you thinking about or doing upon the wall before you heard the static filled vox message? What did you think when you saw the missiles streaking through the sky towards you? How do you feel that your squad has been told to defend a bridge by itself against the orks? What are you thinking about as you run towards your mission location?)

Sigismund and Marcus: The two of you are inside the sparring arena and have no idea what is going on outside as you have removed your upper armour and therefor have removed your helmets which have your vox units inside. While sparring against each other(feel free to emote your fighting aswell) a PDF citizen comes running into the sparring arena bearing a message from the tech-marines that you gaze your armour to, the message is from Sergeant Hienriech telling you that the city is under attack and to meet him at these co-ordanites within the city wearing your full war gear as you have to defend the western bridge and main gate house against an oncoming tide of orks. You should stop your fight and retrieve your armour as soon as possible before meeting the rest of the squad at the gate house.

OOC: The fighting will start next update so no killing just yet, get to the bridge and take up defensive positions. Also using paint and my crappy painting skills this is a rough picture of the city:


----------



## William Siegfried

Sigismund continued to do his practice swings, cutting the air with the practice blade as he kept his ears open for his brothers replies. As he took a swing he thought back to whether or not he should keep the vox open just in case if their orders were given. His thoughts were soon interrupted by Marcus' stab towards him pointing out how he and the chaplain were getting along quite well. Sigismund smiled as he looked up towards the top of the cage, closing his eyes slightly. "Indeed. Remember I wish to become the next Chaplain of the Chapter... and you've already held doubts towards me due to my looks brother. The Chaplain trusts me. Not even the Captain questions my faith in the Emperor." Sigismund replied as he lowered his head back, his eyes still closed. As Sigismund stood there he opened his eyes slowly looking towards his brother Marcus as he reached for Sigismund's chainsword after telling him how he'd also noticed the looks he and the Chaplain had given him. Sigismund sighed scratching his head lightly with his left hand before replying. "Brother... its his duty as the Chaplain to look at us, to spot the slightest hint of the taint that is Chaos. I too have at one point in time got those looks more than you. As for why I was looking at you.. It was due to how you were gripping your bolter." Sigismund told Marcus in a friendly tone before crouching down. 

As he was crouched down he began to think and prepare himself for the battle ahead with Marcus before he was taken away from his thoughts by the sudden slam of the cage door. He smiled lightly standing up, straightening himself before the dance. He started to move his feet as he brought his sword up in front of his face, his left hand behind the blade. His face hidden behind his long blonde hair as he began to walk around looking into his brothers eyes. He could feel his brothers need and want to kill him. He didn't care though, he was NOT going to show the same feelings towards him. He never would towards his brothers. Loyalty and brotherhood were by all means his life. As his brother swung his blade towards him he reminded him how he hated such looks the Chaplain and he had given him, forcing Sigismund to sigh. 

As he circled around his eyes glued to his brother. He could feel the adrenalin start to pump into his blood as his hands began to itch, and get ready for the impending attack from his brother. Suddenly he hadn't need to wait another moment as his brother quickly warned him not to get in his way. Sigismund smiled as he suddenly saw his brothers eyes dart towards him after they had been glued to his sword which now barreled towards him at great speed. Sigismund smiled as he bent down a bit bringing his blade down to his side ready to strike up as he then suddenly charged forth, starting the dance. As he grew close to his brother he slammed his lead foot down hard before sending his blade barreling up to slash Marcus. Sigismund's face was now dead serious, and was now one that belonged to one of the Emperor's Angels of death.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel*

Castiel was thankful he had taken the time to procure a helmet from the armoury, noting with satisfaction how the autosenses tracked every small movement and enhanced even the smallest sounds. Best of all was the protection it offered from the damned cold. As he stood sentry on the western city wall, looking out over the snow covered plains, he could not help but think of how recently he had been out there. He had been among the enemy, he had been their doom but at the same time he had witnessed their prowess, their potential for malice. 

Were it not for the protection of the astartes, this world would be doomed to fall.

Suddenly his ear was assailed by static, and he realized that his vox unit was attempting to receive communications. However it was futile, all he could discern from the blur of noise was that Sergeant Marius was signalling an attack. He was on the South if Castiel recalled correctly, but before the astartes could even react, the South Gate was already up in flames. It would seem the orks had finally brought the fight.

*'INCOMING!'* Champlain Klaus` deep voice called. Before Castiel could even look up, an explosion tore through the ground beneath him and hurled him into the snow below the wall. Before he could stand several heavy impacts hit him hard. Hefting his weight, he realized that several chunks of rubble had landed on top of him. There were no serious injuries however. 

More static sounded, this time it sounded like Marius was giving an order to Heinreich. That meant there was no time to be buried in rubble. With a roar of anger, Castiel pushed his way free and approached where his new sergeant had pulled himself out of the rubble. He quickly checked his bolter to make sure all was well, then met Heinreich in the eye. 

'Orders Sergeant? Where are we needed?'


----------



## High_Seraph

Wondering where they would be stationed for the orks attack Heinriech stood amidst his squad and waited for Sergeant Marius or Chaplain Klaus to say where they will be posted.
Turning to look at Chaplain Klaus Heinriech sees him staring at the ridge to the west. *What does he see there?* Heinriech asks himself before the crackle of the vox has him listening intently as a voice attacks a target. Realizing it's Sergeant Marius Heinriech turns towards the South Gate as flames shot up into the air at the gates. Seeing that Heinriech is filled with a sense of disturbing thoughts of failing Sergeant Marius and starts to head towards the Southern Gate but is halted by the report of *"Incoming!!"* by Chaplain Klaus.

Hearing that Heinriech turns to see several missiles headed towards the gate. Sprinting for cover Heinriech is still blown into the air as the missiles hit the gate. Hitting the ground Heinriech is hit by some falling debris that pins him for a moment before he is able to shake some of it off and push the remaining masonry off. Standing up Heinriech sees that Castiel and Sven had also been thrown to the ground. Castiel approached Heinriech and asked for orders. _"One second Castiel I'm recieving orders now,"_ Heinriech tells him. *"Sergeant Hienriech, take your squad and defend the western bridge, one of the vile greenskin missiles took out the western gate and it needs to be held long enough for the gate to be repaired or the orks will flood into the western district. Go in the name of the Dorn and may the Emperor watch over you. Marius out."*
_"Confirmed Sergeant Marius. Squad we move to the weset gate as a missile had taken it out. We need to secure it long enough for it to be rebuilt. For the Emperor and Dorn!."_ Heinriech says to the squad before opening the vox to ssay, _"Sigismund and Marcus get your armour on and meet us at the west gate immediately!"_

Turning to run towards the gate Heinriech sees a PDF civilian running around Grabbing him Heinriech tells him to go to the practice cages and tell Sigismund and Marcus to get thier armour on and get to the west gate immediately. After he does that Heinriech hurries along with his squad to the west gate.


----------



## Midge913

Malachi took in the country side surrounding the city and found the lack of green things depressing. He had grown up on a jungle world, and looking out into the world of ice and snow, white for as far as the eye could see, was not to his liking. "No matter," he thought to himself,"Their are enemies of the Emperor here, and my brothers are here. Why should I be pining for plants and color." Speaking of his brothers...... Malachi couldn't help but sigh inwardly, glad that his helm muffled the sound. The death of Sgt. Raenor had been devastating for his squad. He felt his the loss of his friend profoundly. The man had had a way of holding the squad of hot heads together that he didn't know if Hienriech was capable of. Only time would tell on that front. They must fight as one to survive, to bring death to the emeies of the Imperium. He stood for some time, his thoughts lost in the drifts of snow that swirled in the heavy winds. He knew that the warriors of the fourth needed to hold the orks here. The savages.... Wanting nothing more than to revel in destruction and death. Should they break through, the Rexnar system would fall, and Warlord Nasdrek's next stop would be Valedor, home. 

Malachi was stirred from his reveree as a garbled transmission flared to life over the vox.

"zzzz.....Targe....Identi....fide.....Visual....Co nfirmed....Engage Targets!" Damn storms must be frakking with the comms systems. Malachi recognized Sgt. Marius' voice and began to scan the horizon to the south, where Marius and his command was stationed, just as a massive explosion ripped through the cities main gate. Sending smoke, debris, and rubble into the air. He felt himself begin to move in that direction. To assist the his brothers there with Plasma, bolt, and sword, when he heard Chaplain Klaus' voice rang out. Looking in his direction Malachi saw that the skull helmed chaplain was staring skyward and bellowing "Incoming!" . Malachi threw himself to the side as several heavy missiles slammed into the ridge where the squad had just been standing, rolling behind a large boulder, mostly shielded from the blast. 

After the concussions died off, he stood quickly and scanned the area. He saw his brothers getting to their feet, Castiel already pulling himself from pile of rubble. Malachi rushed to Sgt. Hienriech's side, clearing away some of the rubble, and offering his Sergeant a hand up. Malachi froze as thousands of ork voices rang out over the fires and secondary explosions. Screaming to their gods, and he knew that the campaign had begun in earnest. 

Malachi heard Brother Castiel ask Hienriech about orders, and after a brief pause, Hienriech replied, "Confirmed Sergeant Marius. Squad we move to the west gate as a missile had taken it out. We need to secure it long enough for it to be rebuilt. For the Emperor and Dorn!" 

Removing his plasmagun from his maglock on his back, Malachi primed the power core, the coils on the top of the gun began to glow a soft blue. He smiled as he raced down the causeway with his squad towards the west gate....and towards the glory of battle.


----------



## Goglas

*Marcus Cicero*

The two giants charged one another. Marcus raised his sword above his head and slashed down, meeting Sigismund's blade with his own. The swords locked and the marines stared into each other's eyes once more, Sigismund serious and unmoving, Marcus' anger clear on his face.​ _Was Sigismund right?_ He asked himself. _No. I'm better than him…The Chaplain would not suspect me of such things. 
_​
Yet Marcus could not deny the Chaplain's gaze. He knew it was the Chaplain's right, nay, duty, to guard the Chapter from taint. He never imagined, however, that the Chaplain would suspect him. Has he really given Klaus and Sigismund a reason for such suspicion?​ His brother's words echoed in his mind. "As for why I was looking at you.. It was due to how you were gripping your bolter." ​ _Could it be?_​ 
Marcus was suddenly brought back to the present moment when Sigismund pushed hard with his blade and swung wide, breaking the sword lock and forcing Marcus several feet back to avoid the blade's tip. However blunted the practice blades were, they could still bash, and with the strength of a space marine behind them, easily break bones and perhaps even kill.​ 
As the two continued to cross blades Marcus discovered to his surprise he was enjoying the spar far more than he expected; The match with one of his brothers was proving to be more exciting than even a fight against the Orks, such was Sigismund's ability with the blade. Marcus began to realize why Sigismund was carrying a chainsword to battle, and to what kind of predicament he put himself in. 

The swords slashed and danced, and for a few moments it appeared as if the two battle brothers were synchronized, their blades moving faster and faster to become little more than a blur.​ 
Surprisingly, Marcus no longer wished to harm Sigismund. He wanted to win, as he always did, yet now the fight itself seemed enough. _I will make sure to teach Sigismund not to doubt my faith and my power, and I would do the same with the Chaplain, if I ever get the chance. 
_​
But now was not the time for such thoughts. Distracted, Marcus did not see his brother's blade coming down from the side, hitting him below the thigh and forcing him to his knees. Yet before Sigismund was able to bring his blade down on his brother's head, Marcus gripped tight the hilt of his sword and punched Sigismund in the abdomen. Sigismund fell back a few steps, giving Marcus the time to recover.​ 
_Perhaps I was too quick to anger,_ he thought. _I should not blame my brothers for the sergeants' mistake in not giving me the white helmet. Heinriech may deserve my hate, yet perhaps he would prove to be a good leader._​ 
Marcus stood up and laughed heartily, pointing his practice blade at Sigismund. "Come now, brother. Is that all you've got?"​ Sigismund smiled slightly, as he usually does, and pointed his own blade at Marcus. It seemed the two of them were finally able to gain some understanding of each other. Marcus grinned, this time genuinely and without malice. He gripped his sword with both hands and lunged, eager to defeat his brother and regain what trust he may have lost.

(OOC note: William will bring Sigismund and Marcus to the gatehouse on his next post.) ​


----------



## Yru0

Sven gazed out at the vast expanse of empty waste that was so much of the barren world. Their enemies lay out there, scheming their attacks and pillages of humanity, prepared to throw themselves at the human defenders, and the meatgrinder of the defenders will surely oblige them with their deaths. However, Sven was no fool, he knew that it would truly take a miracle to hold the city against the oncoming tide that was amassing beyond the gates, but by the emperor they would stand and fight till the last, delating the enemy until their brothers can fortify their home, this was the first line of defense for Valedor, yet not was all fine within their ranks. Sven shook his head silently, hoping that his brothers will be able to sort out their differences in the sparing chamber, such infighting would bring only death on the field of battle and dishonour to them all. Suddenely, the constant whine of Sven's vox was replaced with bellowed orders, garbled and punctuated with sporadic static, but the defiance in the voice could mean only one thing...

"INCOMING!" Sven dived for cover as the missiles streamed towards their targets, sending shrapnel and rubble rocketing across the defensive line. Sven was blown off of his feet, power armour and all, as the mighty shockwave struck the wall. Sven rose to see vast swaths of their fortifications obliterated by the strikes, and an endless horde barrelling towards them. "Confirmed Sergeant Marius. Squad we move to the west gate as a missile had taken it out. We need to secure it long enough for it to be rebuilt. For the Emperor and Dorn!" Heinrich had no need to relay those orders to Sven, it took no genius to figure out where they were most needed. Hurling his heavy bolter onto his shoulder as if it were no more than a week's rations, Sven cleared all thoughts from his head, relying on his training and abilities as an Astartes to deal justice to their foes, "Onwards Brothers! No enemy shall hold us back!" Sven couldn't help but grin behind his helmet, the adrenalin flooding his system in the preparation for combat, yes, they shall hold the line against the foes, and prove to them the futility of their actions, and the fragility of their lives.For Dorn!


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: All of you sprint towards the western gate to take up defensive position, while the gate is just over a mile away the long sprint is nothing more than a leisurely jog compared to what you have been through during your training as neophytes. As you continue to run towards the western gate yo can see PDF and imperial guard running along side of you before you are eventually passed by Chimera transports and two Leman Russ Executioner Battle-Tanks, judging by their presence you quicklu assume that the Orks are also bringing up vehicles to assault the western bridge. Finally upon reaching the gate house you can see the destruction that was created by the several orkish missile that had slammed into it the gates have been completely blown off of the hindges with a large gaping hole in the center of it, several buildings behind the gate have been reduced to a pile of rubble with the mangled and maimed bodies of PDF scattered about the ground between the buildings and remains of the gate house.

Running around to where the gates should of been you run through the gatehouse itself and come upon the large three hundred foot spanning bridge that is located above a five-hundred foot deep chasm. Looking around you can see a commissar bellowing orders to the imperial guard hauling metal crates and make shift barricades into place as the two Leman Russ Executioners take their place either side of the front of the gate. Moving up into cover you can see the PDF and Imperial Guard looking at all of you and can see hope appear in their eyes as the Emperors Angels of Death stand with them. After taking up your places behind the barricades, crates and even upon of a makeshift gun emplacement you can see the green tide of hundreds upon hundreds of orks pouring down the slopes to the west still shouting at the top of their lungs their primal battle cry of "WAAAAAAAARGH!" while loosing off bullets into the air and towards you, luckily orks have very pour aim and most of the shots either go wide or harmlessly patter against the cover you are situated behind.

While awaiting the orks to come in range of your bolters you see that the orks have brought their crude vehicles along with some of their walkers known as 'Killa Kanz" however all of your attention quickly shifts to one booming voice, amplifided by the vox speakers on his helmet, the only member of the squad not to have taken cover but is stood on the highest point of the soon-to-be battle field with his storm bolter in one hand and Crozius Arcanum in the other as he bellows single Litany for all to hear. It is Chaplain Klaus bellowing the Litany of Hate: 

*While the traitor still draws breath,

We will know only hate!

While the alien still lives,

We will know no comfort!

While the mutant still walks,

We will know no respite!

While the heretic still breathes,

We know no fear!

While the daemon still sins,

We will know only death!*​
(Do any of you take up bellowing out the litany with the Chaplain? Do you return your full focus back to the charging horde? Do you use the Chaplains words you steel yourself against what is about to come? What are you currently thinking?. Willian and Goglas, you need to post that you have joined the rest of your squad.)

A few moments later all hells breaks loose as the Orks, their walkers and their Vehicles start to pour over the bridge, as now they are in range of the Imperial Guards las-guns everyone on the defenders side of the bridge opens up with everyone they have. The imperial guard loose volley after volley of las-gun shots into the charging orks dropping a few every volley, the Leman Russ Executioners unleash their deadly plasma-bursts into groups of orks as they try to target the enemies vehicles. Chaplain Klaus has move forward and has now raised his storm bolter and fires off well aimed shoots every few moments dropping an ork each time. Now the battle has begun in earnest and now is time to prove yourselves to the chaplain within your number, either as a tactical marine or as their newly appointed sergeant along with holding back the ork menance.

(Seraph feel free to give orders to your troops to direct there fire, there are about 50 Killa Kans, 20 Buggies, 10 War Trukk's, over 1500 ork boyz, 50 ork Nobz, 10 Mega-Armoured Nobs and a Deff Dread. Limits in killing are simply, Ork Boyz you can kill as many as you want as theres alot, Nobz and Mega-Armoured Nobz require more than one post to kill, and vehicles require heavy weapons. Any questions feel free to pm me.)


----------



## High_Seraph

As Heinriech sprinted to the West Gate he looked over his squad and wondered, *Do I have it in me to lead them to victory while being cautious enough to keep them from danger we could not overcome? I certainly hope everyone follows my orders as if they came from Sergeant Marius or our Captain.* Before his thoughts had finished wondering down the paths of war and how he might possibly overcome the challenges posed from the orks he had neared the gate without much exertion from him. Keeping his pace up even after nearing his destination Heinriech looked around as his squad passed PDF troopers and Imperial Guard swarming over the place preparing it for the attack.

As they neared ever closer to their goal Chimera transports and Leman Russ Executioner Battle Tanks passed even the Astartes squad as they raced into position. *If they are bringing them that must mean we will face vehicles as well. At least we have Brother Asteroth and his missile launcher as well As Brother Sven and his heavy bolter.* Looking over the carnage wrought by the orkish missiles Heinriech reaches the gate. Noting the large hole blasted into the center of the gate along with it being off it's very hinges. The burned out and destroyed buildings with PDF bodies strewn about some only torsos and burned from the fire's that still guttered in their dying flames.

Running around the gatehouse Heinriech looks out over a three hundred foot bridge over a five hundred foot chasm. _"Take cover men. Sven and Asteroth set up and make sure you have unrestricted lanes of fire along the breadth of the bridge."_ Heinriech says his first battle orders adrenaline flowing freely through his system as his twin hearts beated a staccato in his ears. Taking a position alongside Castiel Heinriech sees the eyes of the PDf troopers and the Imperial Guardsmen looking at them with awe in there as as the Emperor's Angels of Death have come to defend this place along with them. Hope shining in the eyes of everyone one of them form lowly private up to the Commissar's watching them hurry around and give curt commands to get back in line. Catching one Commissar looking at him Heinriech gives a dip of his helmet in a salute to his courage in defending his home.


Seeing orks at the beginning of the bridge Heinriech waits nervously as they draw nearer and nearer as he thinks about all that could go wrong with his first command. 

*While the traitor still draws breath,

We will know only hate!

While the alien still lives,

We will know no comfort!

While the mutant still walks,

We will know no respite!

While the heretic still breathes,

We know no fear!

While the daemon still sins,

We will know only death!*

Hearing this Heinriech turns and sees Chaplain Klaus had not taken cover with his squad at all. Hearing the words Heinriech turns around and focuses his bolter down range at the advancing horde of greenskins. After a few moments all hell breaks loose as the orks fire wildly at them from beyond the maximum ranger of their weapons only hitting around them or hitting the barricades the troopers had set up doing no harm at all to the PDF or Guard and less to the Marines. AS the PDf and Gaurd open fire the bridge is lighted up fro the sheer mas of las fire from them. The Leman Russ' shoot their deadly main weapons art the ork vehicles but missing horribly impacting amongst the teeming horde. Seeing the ork vehicles racing around the horde of orks on foot Heinreich voxes Asteroth and says,_"Show those troopers how to shoot and take those vehicles out quickly Brother Asteroth to make them foot slog the way here instead of riding a trukk. Brother Sven direct your fire at the crude walkers and see if you can take most of them out before they get to close. Everyone else fire at the horde until your bolters run out of ammunition! They will not take this bridge! For the Emperor and DORN!"_ Heinriech finishes his orders with the battle cry of his Chapter. Sighting down at the horde Heinriech fires bolt after bolt at the greenskins every other shot taking own down until ten had dropped before he ejected the spent clip and slamming home a fresh one.


----------



## Serpion5

*Castiel*

They had begun to return fire already, Heinreich having ordered his squad onto the wall. Each of them took up a firing position from a covered position, so as long as the ork shooting remained as accurate as they were famous for, they should be alright. Castiel took position next to Asteroth, the two of them findin a spot near the edge of the section where some of the fortifications had begun to come loose. Castiel tipped them back into position and he and asteroth took up kneeling positions. 

Asteroth raised a hand to his head, receiving a vox transmission. 

'Aye Sergeant!' He replied. Moments later, Castiuel heard his orders as well. 

'Sounds straightforward enough.' Castiel replied. 

Immediately, Castiel opened up with his bolter, raining a hail of shells down upon the orks while Asteroth took a steady aim and locked on to one of the oncoming orkoid transports. The rocket scorched the air as it left the tube, the contrail illuminating the horde overhead as it slammed into one of the ork contraptions, throwing the dozen ork passengers into the air. 

'Again!' Castiel shouted, mowing down a throng of boyz closing in on the wall. Asteroth had already begun loading the next missile.


----------



## Yru0

Sven bounded down the defensive line, each footfall shaking the earth as he hurled both Astartes armour and Heavy bolter as if they were no weight at all. As he approached his own defensive position, Sven mentally assessed the tactical survivability of the perimeter as they faced the oncoming horde in the name of the emperor. The situation appeared grim, even with the full might of the PDF, the thundering tanks and the prowess of the Astartes themselves, the sheer tide of their foes may well overwhelm them. But the emperor protects. 

The guardsmen who manned the positions around Sven turned from their weapons at the impending sight of the lumbering Marine, grim determination and defiance etched upon their faces. Sven nodded at the men, he decided that it would be an honourable death to be had fighting beside these mortal soldiers at their posts.

*“While the traitor still draws breath,We will know only hate!While the alien still lives,We will know no comfort!While the mutant still walks,We will know no respite!While the heretic still breathes,We know no fear!While the daemon still sins,We will know only death!”*

Sven hears the verse sang out by the Chaplain, the words coursing through his veins as if the mighty warrior was lending his strength to those who dared to take up arms against the emperor’s foes, blessing each of their actions and in the occurrence, their deaths on this field of battle. Unconscionsly, Sven found himself lending his own voice to the final line of the rally, as he steeled himself for the horrors to come, he knew no fear but that of failure to serve the emperor. Suddenley, a mighty cry shattered the silence that permeated the bridge, as the orks charged across the killing field, the mighty answering call of the lethal las fire resoponded to their calls of war in kind. 
"Show those troopers how to shoot and take those vehicles out quickly Brother Asteroth to make them foot slog the way here instead of riding a trukk. Brother Sven direct your fire at the crude walkers and see if you can take most of them out before they get to close. Everyone else fire at the horde until your bolters run out of ammunition! They will not take this bridge! For the Emperor and DORN!" 
Sven frowned as the orders came through, having realised himself even this early in the battle that the guardsmen were ill shots with their current motivation, this would have to improve if any of the men were to survive the encounter. Glancing to the heavy bolter teams on either side of the barricade around him, Sven noted that they were expending their ammunition and firepower into the teeming horde of orks, “Cease your fire at unworthy foes men!” he bellowed at the gunners, his voice easily carrying over the chaos of battle, “Those heretical machines are our targets, let your aim be true and your fire lethal! For the Emperor!” The teams responded to his call, and swiftly changed their aim with an expertise that Sven found he had underestimated. Levelling the mighty weapon at his waist, Sven added its own rage to the storm across the bridge, taking aim along with


----------



## Midge913

As Malachi and the rest of the squad ran toward the West Gate, he took in the devastation that the crude orkish explosives had wrought on the gates and the wall. Debris littered the area and the bodies of PDF sentries were scattered amongst the rubble. The squad neared the wall and Sgt. Hienrich called for a halt. Looking around at the PDF Troopers Malachi could see that they all were staring at the Sons of Dorn as if visited by Angels. He saw hope flare to life in their eyes, they truely believed that Malachi and his squad were the Angels of Death sent to fight amongst them. 

"Take cover men. Sven and Asteroth set up and make sure you have unrestricted lanes of fire along the breadth of the bridge." Malachi heard Hienreich order, and he instinctively moved to a spot higher up on the wall to give him a good view of the field below. Looking over the barricade in front of him Malachi could just start to make out the tide of greenskinned bodies pouring down the slopes. These orks were bellowing at the top of their lungs, their cries primal yet filled with a strange energy. Most of these orks were firing from the hip, rounds wizzing by the Astartes. Malachi felt the small impact of a projectile on his right shoulder pad and laughed at the small furrow the round had dug in the paint of his armor. 

"Well Brothers, It seems that the Green Skins want a shoot out. Shall we oblige?" he said into the vox receiving a few chuckles from the rest of the squad. Reaching back Malachi removed his trusted Plasma gun from its mag lock, and primed the power core. He felt the quite thrum of the weapon vibrate through his body, electrifying it for battle. 

From his right and behind him, Malachi heard a loud voice booming out over the terrified PDF soldiers, and assembled Marines. Chaplain Klaus had begun to recite the Litany of Hate, and Malachi joined in quitely to himself, whispering each line like an oath to the Emperor. 

"While the traitor still draws breath, We will know only hate!"

He could feel the adrenaline fueling his body, his dual hearts pounding in his chest as combat stimlants began to work through his system.

"While the alien still lives, We will know no comfort!"

He could feel his heartbeat begin to thrum in unison with the footfalls of the hundreds of Orkish filth that now assailed them and he knew that he and his Brothers would bring them to their destruction.

"While the mutant still walks,We will know no respite!"

No respite, no rest, only war. Death and destruction he would bring to these, the enemies of Mankind. 

"While the heretic still breathes, We know no fear!"

No fear, no panic, no trepidation. Only the glory and exhiliration of combat. He could feel the PDF troopers courage grow as the Astartes bellowed out these words. Finding a new strength in the Angels of Death that stood among them. 

"While the daemon still sins, We will know only death!"

Death, they would bring Death. He was the instrument of Death, the Hand of the Emperor Malachi's eyes narrowed as the first Ork Boy came into view. Bringing his plamagun up he fired off two shots in rapid succession the first burned a hole in the things chest the size of his fist and the second vaporized the Orks head. All around him he heard the pulse of Lasguns and autocannons as the PDF forces added their own fire. 

"Show those troopers how to shoot and take those vehicles out quickly Brother Asteroth to make them foot slog the way here instead of riding a trukk. Brother Sven direct your fire at the crude walkers and see if you can take most of them out before they get to close. Everyone else fire at the horde until your bolters run out of ammunition! They will not take this bridge! For the Emperor and DORN!"

"For Dorn," Malachi shouted. Bringing his plasmagun to bear on a group of Orks, firing of half a dozen shots from the hip, slaying as many enemies. That is when he caught sight of a group of heavily armored massive orks to the rear of the pack. Patting his weapon he climed a bit higher to get a clear view, took careful aim, and fired. The shot hit the Ork square in the chest and he could see the glee on the beasts face as it thought that its heavy armor had protected it. He saw the glee turn to pain as the armor began to melt into the things flesh from the heat of the shot, and watched its eyes go empty as his second shot passed through the same spot as the first. Its fellows roared in rage as the dead ork fell to the ground and bringing their ponderous bulk around to head straight for him, they began to run in full. 

A slow smile began to play across Malachi's face. He laughed at their audacity and stupidity as they ran to their doom.


----------



## Goglas

*Marcus Cicero*

(OOC: On account of William's absence, I'm skipping the armory scene and getting Marcus to rejoin the squad.)


Coming in from a run, Marcus jumped over the rubble beneath the western gate and charged into the bridge, heading to one of the forward barricades where Guardsmen still held their place by a bayonet's edge against the Ork tide. Holding his bolter in one hand, he randomly shot into the Orks, trying to stop them from overtaking the men.

It has already been some time since the Chaplain sang his Litany of Hate. Yet while the battle raged on and seemed to be taken over by the bellowing voices of the Orks and the shrieking cries of pain and rage of the men, a distinct laughter could be heard from time to time. It came from here and there, all across the battle field, sometimes harsh, other times almost joyous; deep voices singing praises to the Emperor. 
It was the Space Marines of Squad Heinriech, showing the true colors of men bred only for war. 

Now Marcus joined the fight, finally rejoined with his comrades, after sprinting westward across the city for what seemed now like a mere moment, praying his was not too late to take his share of the glory. 

Crying out for the Emperor, Marcus put his shoulder forward and slammed into an Ork standing over the Guardsmen, and hurled it off the bridge to meet a gruesome and splashy ending. 
"War!!" He cried out as he aimed his bolter at the Ork menace, standing among the Guardsmen of the barricades as a giant against the green storm. 

A burst of plasma past him by and burned through a couple of Orks trying to scale the makeshift barricades. Marcus grinned and pushed them off to clear his and the men's lane of fire. Then a hail of heavy bolter fire rained down above his head, taking down more Orks as if in an afterthought, focusing on several Killa Kans lumbering their way forward.

Marcus laughed and aimed down his bolter. "These Orks are pathetic!" he said into the vox and to the Guardsmen around him. "We can take them down easy." A krak missile soared above the bridge and slammed into a War Truk deep inside the Orkish ranks, exploding and throwing Ork body parts all over the bridge. The Space Marine continued to laugh and pressed down the bolter's trigger, accompanied by volleys of las-fire and plasma shots.


----------



## revan4559

OOC: If you posted you get an update, those that didn't post pm me about if you still want to be in it and when you can get a post up.

Everyone: The orks continue to pour forth over the bridge towards your location while you take down an ork with every shot it seems to just be replaced with five more of its vile kind as the bridge becomes strewn with ork bodies and the wrecked and burnings remains of their crude vehicles. But each time you kill an ork or destroy a vehicle you provide the orks with more cover and after a short while they start to act smart by moving from cover to cover while jogging towards you firing at you with their crude shoota's and slugga's and it is only now that they are able to get closer that their shots become more accurate as several imperial guard are punched off their feet with large holes through their chests or having their arms or heads reduced to a red mist. You on the other hand are well protected from their crude projectiles thanks to your Astartes Power Armour but while you remain unphased by the on-coming hailstorm of bullets each death in the imperial guard and PDF troops reduces the amount of volleys being sent into the orks allowing them to get closer and closer.

As you continue to fire into the oncoming horde a group of orks finallys reaches the defensive positions where you and the guard are stationed and slams straight into them as they lay about with their crude weaponsknown as choppa's hacking several imperial guard to pieces before shifting being put down by your bolters. However while some of you were able to stay out away from the orks as they closed in some of you weren't so lucky and are now engaged in melee combat with the brutes.(If you are it will be in your individual update below)

Goglas:
Marcus: From your position you can see several orks slam into the barricades where your battle-brothers are currently stationed by you are unable to do anything from where you are but pray to the Emperor that they overcome their challenges as the barricade where you are is currently being attacked by several orks. While they haven't breached the defenses where you are like they have elsewhere their hailstorm of crude bullets is enough to stop you from being able to fire back into the horde to do enough damage to allow you a time window to lead the PDF and Guard around you into a counter-assault back towards the bridge. While you fire back through the barricade defenses into the ork horde you can see a larger Killa-Kan start to make its way over to the bridge which seemingly absorbs all the incoming fire but remains unphased as if it had some kind of shield, and it is then that you see why. After a plasma-cannon shot slams into it and explodes like a miniture sun you see a strange ork with crackling green lightning around his head next to the war-machine with a staff and slugga, so far your battle-brothers haven't seen this new ork yet but you know instantly what it is called: Wierdboy, the psykers of the ork race.

Serpion:
Castiel: The orks slam into your position several(about 15) meters to your right and start to hack their way through the imperial guard and PDF before turning towards your position, but before you are able to turn around and fire at them with your bolter Sergeant Hienriech has impossed himself in the way and engaged the three orks by himself with his two-handed chainsword and appears to be holding his ground for awhile but both you and Asteroth are unable to get a lock on the orks as there is a chance you could hit Sergeant Hienriech meaning that you and Asteroth have to watch unless you decide to draw your own weapon and charge in, however before you can Chaplain Klaus appears and kills one of the orks giving Hienriech a much needed distraction to make a counter attack. This now means you are free to return your attention back to the bridge where another way of orks has started to sprint across directly towards you.

Asteroth: With each missile you destroy an orkish vehicle or send a group of orks hurtling through the air and over the edge of the bridge but unlike your fellow battle-brothers you are unable to lay down a rapid rate of fire like they are able to do with their plasma-gun, bolters and heavy bolter but your heavier weapon means you are able to damage the Mega-armoured nobz and Killa-Kans and so far you have wracked up a total of 3 ork war trukk's, 7 ork buggies and 4 Killa-Kans. An impressive total so far in which later on you may be able to post about your achievements to your fellow battle-brothers and even the veterans of the company. While using the missile-launcher you start to think on what it would be like to return to the Devastator squads of the chapter, to stand at a distance in battle and cover your battle brothers from afar in which you will gain their gratitude for taking out any heavily armoured opponents. Snapping back to reality your vision then focus's down the sight of the missile launcher onto yet another Killa-Kan however this one appears to be larger and more armoured....

High Seraph:
Heinriech: Three of the vile xenos scum have slammed into your location and have set about slaughtering the imperial guard and PDF standing with you forcing you to drop your bolter and draw your chainsword to fend off the three creatures by yourself as Castiel and Asteroth are unable to get a beed on the orks by you as you are in the way but if you move out of the way then you will be allowing a gap for the orks to assault your battle-brothers. While gripping your chainsword in both hands you are warding off the wild but powerful attacks from three orks but with each strike you barely have time to move your chainsword to block another giving you no time to stage a counter attack until a thunderous shout of "For the Emperor!" forces one of the orks to turn around where its head explodes into little more than a spiriting stump which sprays your visor with blood and makes the two orks yell in surprise, through your blood covered visor you can see the skull-helmed form of Chaplain Klaus with his Crozius Arcanum in hand with its powerfield crackling with energy and strombolter dispatching over charging orks. "Look lively Sergeant Hienrieck!" With that the Chaplain whirls around and dispatches another three oncoming orks, but the distraction has given you the time you need to kill the two orks assaulting you.

Midge123:
Malachi: A large brutish ork has smalled into the barricade at your position and has already butchered its way through six of the imperial guard before turnings its attention on you before you are able to bring your plasma-gun around to fire off a shot. Currently it is forcing you back with its wild swings of its large axe-like choppa meaning you are unable to level your plasma-gun at it and you are unable to fire at it without aiming incase you miss and hit one of your brother-astartes or one of the imperial guard so you have been forced to think of a different way to deal with this ork. Quickly magna-locking your plasma-gun to your back you grip ahold of your chainsword and bolt pistol and draw them to fight against the ork. You just manage to block a downwards strike of the orks choppa as it then leans in closer and bellows "Waaaaaaaargh!" at the top of its lungs sending its spit onto your helmet visor which makes you shiver in disgust at the creature before you try to make your counter attack.

Yru2:
Sven: Your heavy bolter makes quick work of the uncoming horde of orks however for every one that you kill it is replaced by more and before you know it there are more orks than you can mow down with your heavy bolter charging straight towards your position while other orks slam into the defenses of your battle-brothers who then engage them in melee combat, however for you engaging the orks in melee combat would be a bad idea as your heavy bolter isn't suited for close range battles. Ordering the guard around you to give you covering fire you move back to a more defensable position and lay down more covering fire so that the guard you were just with can pull back to where you are now, you have taken up position about twenty feet behind where you were just standing and in good time as a missile slams into the position you just were and sends rubble everywhere along with knocking some of the guard off of your feet. From the gap in the barricade where you just were orks start to pour fourth through them towards you just as you level your bolter towards them, you need to provide enough fire into the gap to allow the PDF and guards to get back into position to lend you support.


----------



## Goglas

Hunkered down and isolated right by the edge of the bridge, the men of the Guard pressed against the crates and the iron bars put together for their cover. A few sand bags filled in the gaps, and barbed wire was thrown on top. Screaming their fury for their dead and wounded, they sprayed their las-fire in the Orks' direction, shooting blindly.
The Orks, however, did not simply charge forward into their enemy's fire anymore. Using a mound of their own greenskin dead and a burned-out over turned Trukk as cover, they tried to take careful shots at the men, having been ordered by a particularly ugly Nob to halt their advance for a while. Their aim was horrendous, but the sheer amount of them was enough to force the men into cover. This one drop of hell bent humans was quickly being surrounded by a sea of green.

Among the men stood Marcus Cicero, proud and tall, his Power Armor covered in tiny scratches and sparkling every time the Orks managed to hit the Marine. Sending an endless stream of bolter shots to meet any Ork that dared pop its head from around cover, his fortitude and strength were like flames against the darkness for the men of the Guard. The small explosions of the bolts tore new holes in dead greenskins, and once in a while Marcus managed to catch a live one between the eyes. 

His exhilaration of battle was subsiding now, replaced by restrained anger. How he wished these men were not there anymore, how he wished to unsheathe his blade and meet the Orks in melee, slaughtering them all to stand on a mountain of dead Xeno and let all see his greatness.
But he was a Son of Dorn, honor-bound to care for these mortals. He would not forsake them. His armor, as strong as it was, was older than some of his squad mates', and unfortunately vulnerable from the back knees and the neck. So Marcus decided to drop down and join the rest of the men. He put his back against a large steel crate and started shooting aimlessly over the barricade. He had to keep the Orks at bay, and the men's laser shots would not suffice on their own. 

He surveyed the battlefield once more, grumbling. _How could my comrades let the Orks take the advantage? To give ground to this scum is unthinkable. If I was in charge, I, and not Heinriech, than the situation would be completely different. The Orks would be running back to the mountains by now._
He had to remind himself, slowly, and several times over, that he was not, if fact, the sergeant, which certainly did little to help ease his mind. At least it refocused him on the battle, which was quickly turning from bad to worse. After all, something had to be done to stop the Orks' advance, and those filthy Xeno had more than just sluggas in their midst.
Contacting the rest of the squad through the vox, he frowned one last time, then forced himself to say the words. "Sergeant Heinriech." _Bah! Sergeant!_ "Enemy Psyker spotted at my 12 o'clock. It's protecting that big walker with some kind of force field. Requesting heavy weapons support."

Reloading his bolter, Marcus carried a small prayer of protection for his comrades to the Emperor and stood back up. The Orks immediately aimed their sulggas at the power armored giant, and Marcus answered their challenge. Firing a few short bursts from his bolter, he caught the ugly Nob commanding the Orks with a well aimed shot and blew up its shoulder. 
"All right men," he shouted over the 'Ahhh!!!'s and 'Waaagh!'s, "I need everybody to stand up and throw their grenades at that big Killa Kan over there! Then switch to auto-fire and blast them all to hell!"
Grabbing a krak grenade and still firing, he pulled the pin with his thumb and threw it into the burned Trukk. The explosion tore apart what remained of the vehicle, hopefully clearing the way to the Weirdboy and suppressing the Orks for long enough to allow the Guardsmen to use their grenades and manage to get back down into cover before getting shot. 

Taking another krak in hand, Marcus prayed the explosions would be enough to penetrate the psyker's defenses and perhaps damage or even kill it and the Killa Kan both.
"For the Emperor!"


----------



## High_Seraph

Firing his bolter at the advancing orks Heinriech kills several more as the neared but for everyone he killed two or three seemed to take it's place. Seeing three orks leap the barricade and slaughter the PDF and Gaurd troopers Heinriech maglocked his bolter to his right thhigh before grabbing his chainswords hilt and stromed at them. As Heinriech fought them barely bringing his chainsword up to block the wild but strong attacks he notices that Castiel and Asteroth are behind him looking for an opening to attack but don't as long as Heinriech is in the way and he wouldn't budge for anything except death as that would mean the loss of more troopers and possably the bridge itself. Besides Heinriech is sure that sooner or later they will make a mistake and he will capitilize on it and finish them quickly.

*"For the Emperor!!"* Heinriech heard the shout before one ork head exploded in blood and gore ssplaterring not only Heinriech but the other two orks themselves. Through the blood on his lenses Heinriech sees Chaplain Klaus' bone white helmet, his crackling Crozius Arcanum and his Stormbolter spitting death at the advancing greenskins. *"Look lively Sergeant Heinriech!"* Chaplain Klaus yells at Heinriech before whirling around and killing several more orks. Swinging his chainsword up in an ark into the guts of the ork on the right Heinriech rips his chainsword straight through into the others left leg before going through it. Knocking the one he gutted onto its back Heinriech took his bolter one handed and put a round through its head before doing the same to the legless one. 

*"Sergeant Heinriech. Enemy Psyker spotted at my 12 o'clock. It's protecting that big walker with some kind of force field. Requesting heavy weapons support."* the vox crackled as Marcus made his report. turning to where Marcus was Heinriech saw the threats and gave his orders, _"Asteroth take that machine down as soon as the psyker is dead. Marcus use your bolter to distract them as I feint an attack. As soon as they switch targets you feint as well giving me the chance to get close and kill that psyker."_ Heinriech finishes his orders as he ran towards the psyker. *Maybe the Chaplain will see the coordination I have used in this assault and decide that I no longer need to be watched. In any case that psyker's head will be my trophy.*


----------



## Midge913

The radiating heat from his plasmagun began to concern Malachi as he dropped another power core and reloaded a fresh one. As fast as he and his brethern could kill the vile creatures, more of their kind appeared to fill the gaps in the ork lines. As the green tide of bodies grew ever closer the effectiveness of their crude weapons became much better and all around him PDF and Guard troopers fell to the inaccurate, yet overwhelming amount of fire. Malachi's armor was already covered in the blood the Defense Force soldiers as the fell and died around him, when the brutish creatures reached the barricades. 

From his higher vantage point on one of the make shift walls, he watched as huge Ork smashed into and through the obstacle, and in the blink of an eye it had slaughtered six of the men that had stood firm with the Astartes at the bridge. Malachi felt his footing give way as the damaged makeshift barrier crumbled under his weight. Sliding down the rubble as gracefully as he could he found himself face to face with the brute and felt its crude axe whistle by his face plate. Rolling to the side Malaci tried to bring his plasmagun up for a shot, but the Ork was much faster than he had imagined and he ended up having to deflect the blow from its weapon with his Gauntlet, he hand going temporarily numb from the impact with the choppas haft. 

Dodging back out of the way and quickly maglocking his plasma gun to his back, Malachi drew his bolt pistol and fired two shots into the things shoulder. The first shot barely grazed the skin and the second tore a huge chunk of meat out of the beasts frame. Yet still the madened creature came on, crazed with the battle lust of its kind. Malachi barely had time to draw and rev his chainsword to life before the Ork was upon him. Blocking its crude blade with his own, Malachi managed to lock the Orks Choppa in the crosshilt of his sword. As he and the beast struggled for advantage the Ork leaned in close to him, bellowing its heathen warcry to the skies and soaking Malachi's helm with its foul saliva. Malachi had had enough. He bellowed,"For the Emperor and Dorn!", smashed his helmed forehead into the Orks snout and pushed the beast away from him. He saw that it was slighty dazed, think greenish-black blood streaming from its shattered face, so Malachi rushed in to level a flurry of heavy blows onto the creature. To his suprise the beast was not finished and met his attack with one of its own. Back and forth they traded blows, neither giving or taking ground in the contest. Until Malachi felt the Orks strength begin to wane. He knew that he would soon best the beast. 

Sliding to the Orks left, Malachi faked and brought his chainsword straight up the xenos right side when the Ork reacted and opened up to meet his false attack. He felt the blade of his sword tear through muscle, flesh, and bone as it opened the Orks side up. To the creatures credit, it backed up, blood streaming from wounds all over its body, looked Malachi in the face and once again bellowed its heathen warcry. Malachi could hear the whistle of the things lungs as it bellowed, a loud squelching noise from inside the wound, and he was amazed at the Xenos resolve. He watched as the beast ran at him full bore, and set himself in a defensive stance, chainsword across his body, bolt pistol forgotten in its holster, and laughed at the exhiliration this opponent had provided. "Come filth," He screamed at it, "Meet the Angel of Death."


----------



## Yru0

"Stand your ground and your salvation is secured men!" bellowed Sven to the pair of Heavy Bolter teams that had yet to succumb to the rapidly increasing amount of ork fire. Each man had grim determination set in his face and a fire of hate burning in his eyes as they fought on, covered in the blood of comrades and foes alike. Sven took pride of these men, the weapon's loaders had long ago lost the skin on their hands to blisters and burns as they kept the heavy weapons firing despite their overheating, he had long ago forgot that they were not power armour weilding warriors of death like himself and his fellow astartes, for he could see that these men were as worthy as any angel. However, Sven knew that they would all fall soon if the tide was not turned, no amount of fire from the defenders' lines could stop the charging horde, and as more and more men fell, the xenos began to overwhelm them, already some of his brothers were engaged in melee with the alien, ruthlessly cutting down their foes, but Sven could not fight such opponents with his weapon weighing him down, no matter how pure his faith or steady his resolve. "Provide covering fire and prepare to fall back!" he ordered to the fire teams, who never once ceased their relentless barrage. At this Sven began to march backwards up the diminuitive hill that ontop of which lay the weapons' teams secondary defendable position, all the while ork shells pinging off his ancient armour and his holy weapon spewing rightful justice. 

Sven bounded over the hastily erected fortifications around the foxhole atop the mound, and with inhuman speed he set his weapon upon the wall, preparing to yell orders to his men and support their retreat. But before a single word came from his mouth, Sven was blown from his feet following yet another of the accursed missiles fired from behind the ork lines. Covered in ash and dust from the impact, Sven's armoured form rose amidst a spreading cloud of debris and smoke, appearing as if a ghost called forth from death to fight at the emperor's behest. Scanning the devastation wrought upon the area, Sven could see the first line of guard were no more than mangled bodies and twisted corpses, the only survivors letting loose inhuman cries of pain and agony, their forms shattered by the explosion and their organs littering the floor, yet even those unlucky souls were silenced by the charging foes, the advancing orks not even stopping to mercifully kill the dismembered soldiers, but rather butchering them beneath their stampeding boots. Moving his gaze to the position that was occupied by the heavy bolter teams, one of the men lay unmoving, his form impaled by what remained of the forward fortification, and the remaining soldiers still dazed from the impact. Swinging his weapon about, Sven realised he had little time,"If you still live then by Dorn stand and fight, for the emperor only rewards those who die on the field with honour!" The momentarily silenced roar of bolter fire returned anew as Sven fired at the encroaching orks, the first wave reduced to bones and flesh before the rapid fire weapon. The men finally began to gain a sense of their situation and quickly grabbed what remained of their weapons and made up the hill, the three soldiers surviving by the emperor's grace as they scaled the seemingly unending mound of dirt. However they were not fast enough. One of the guard had tripped midway up the hill, and an ork soon loomed over the doomed soldier who quickly drew his sidearm in a feeble attempt at resistance which only resulted in the ork swinging his axe and severing the man's arm from the elbow.Sven knew that the man had mere moments and he acted without thinking and disobeyed all the tactics and training indoctrinated into a marine. Hefting his weapon, Sven hurled hiimself over the feeble barrier and barreled down the hillside, yelling battle cries at the top of his lungs, slamming his one ton form into an ork that was too engrossed in the fleeing guardsmen to notice the charging marine until Sven's shoulder guard was embeded in the monster's torso. The ork flew down the hill, the sudden engagement startling its comrades into wasting vital moments. Exploiting the inactivity, Sven bended down and placed the disabled man on his shoulder, before turning on his toes with an agility that was not meant for one so encumbered, before sprinting at full pelt up the hill to the other men who had already reached the fortifiactions and set up the remaining heavy bolter to spray the oncoming orks. Heavy bolter in one hand, and the wounded warrior in the other, Sven reached the barricade and lended his own weapon's cries to the symphony belowing at the seemingly unstoppable tide of green."For the emperor men, for your comrades!"


----------



## revan4559

Goglas:
Marcus: You watch in horror as all of the grenades explode against the Wierdboyz psychic force field as he lets out a throating laugh and turns his attention to the guardsmen who threw them and bellowing "Waaaargh!" at the top of his voice eerie green lightning shoots from skull ontop of his staff and slams into the few guardsmen who were too slow to get down, you see the three guardsmen burst into flames and collapse to the ground writhing in agony as their cloths melt into their flesh. You start to realize that this ork Wierdboy will be a problem if you are unable to kill him as once the Deff Dread reaches your lines then there will be no stopping it, but before you are able to get up to fire shots at it two ork boys jump over the barricade you are behind and long infront of you before they charge off towards the open gate. You will need to kill them before they can get in and attack the Tech-Priests working to repair the gate.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: As you charge forth to assault the Wierdboy walking along side of the Deff Dread you see green lightning shoot from its staff and slam into some imperial guard behind you and to your left where you remember battle-brother Marcus is currently defending and are relieved to see that his life sign rune is still green meaning that he wasn't hit by the strange attack. As you continue to charge forward you manage to kill an ork with each bolter round you fire from your bolter even if you are using it one handed as now they are so close the recoil hardly affects it as you almost reach the Wierdboy it grunts before shifting its form around to look at you as its psychic shield protects it from your bolter rounds. Taking a deep breath in the Wierdboy then exhales an almighty green psychic flame that rivals that of a heavy flamer(if your familiar with the Ork codex then its the psychic power Frazzle, S6 AP 3) and know that you have no change of dodging it until a black form shoulder barges you out of the way and behind the remains of an ork trukka before it disappears in the inferno. Only then do you hear the shouts and screams of pain over your vox as you see Battle-Brother Demetrius Logans life sign rune go from green to a critical orange and you realize it was him who pushed you out of the flames and took all the damage for you, as the wierdboy closes his mouth as the flames disappear you see the burnt, charred form of Logan on the ground with most of his armour melted away. You are filled with both guilt and anger which you can use to fuel your strength when you fight the wierdboy but before you can three orks jump in the way to finish of Logan.

Midge123:
Malachi: The heavily injured ork grins at you as five more of its 'friends' appear behind it and let out throaty grunt like laughs before they start to walk towards you instead of charging, clearly these xile beasts have some form of intelligence. As you wait for them to charge you you hear a booming voice over your vox speaking which you don't recognize which tells you to jump back which you do before you hear the whirl of a weapon none of your battle-brothers use, an Assault Cannon. "I have come to destroy you!" booms a vox enhanced voice as from the smoke and rubble at the gates the form of Ancient Vladimir Falco appears as his Assault cannon cuts down three of the five orks infront of you before he turns his attention to the bridge as he makes his towards the Deff Dread leaving you to deal with the injured ork and its remaining friend. Your pride wells as the ancient dreadnought comes to aid you and you wonder why he came here instead of one of the other bridges.

Yru2:
Sven: After rescuing the injured guardsmen he is pulled away from the front lines by two other guardsmen who disappear into the smoke at the gatehouse behind you. Returning to your defensive position you start to unleash another hailstorm of death and destruction into the horde of orks with your heavy bolter when you see one of your battle-brothers fall to the ork wierdboy(see Seraphs update) before you hear and feel the heavy foot falls of a walker behind you. Turning around you see the large dreadnought form of Vladimir Falco as he enters the battle on your side to help you defend against the orks, from your vantage point you are able to see the other side of the bridge and that the all the orks are almost on the bridge meaning you are around half way through their horde unless they have some hidden reinforcements themselves. This may be good information to relay to those around you and tell them to hang on a little longer as soon this battle will be over though if you look behind you you can see the gate is still along way from being repaired.


----------



## Midge913

The heavily injured Ork began to laugh and Malachi could feel a cold fury building in his chest. Taking a deep breath, returning to focus, he drew his bolt pistol from its holster and planned to finish the beast quickly. As he stared down the barrel, now pointed at the Orks bestial visage, he saw that no less than five more Orks, of the same size and breadth, had appeared behind and now beside the one he had injured. As they all drew up into a line they slowly began inching forward, slowly advancing, as two orks split off to each of his flanks, trying to distract him and overwhelm his attention. 

"Now it is a fair fight," Malachi roared at them, tough he new that should the odds not change he would be in for the fight of his life. Trying to keep all of the Orks visible, while not giving up a defensive advantage, Malachi spun lightly on the spot, taking in each Ork in turn, looking for a weak spot in their line. Unfortunately the Ork he had grievously wounded was now standing slightly behind its companion. Malachi would nee to go through one healthy beast and risk giving up his flanks to others, just to get to the weak link. Malachi could feel their tension and new that he only had seconds to decide his best course of action before he must receive their charge. All of a sudden from behind and to the left of him a booming voice echoed across the battlefield, as well as across the vox link in his helm. Malachi heard the unmistakeable whirring of an assault cannon reving up to full speed and the load voice roared, _"Jump back Brother Thengel."_ Flinging himself to the back and right, he rolled to a kneeling position, sheathing his Chainsword and drawing his Plasmagun, readying it in case he needed to use it. 

_"I have come to destroy you,"_ the booming mechanically tinged voice roared unto the battle field, and looking Malachi saw the Ancient and Revered form of Brother Falco emerge from the smoke, dirt, and debris clogging the area. With a whir of ancient machinery and a spray of high calibre shells, Brother Falco's assault cannon made quick work of all but two of the orks facing Malachi. Having cleared the field for his brother, Ancient Falco turned his attention toward the Deff Dread and Wierdboy currently making their way through the debris on the bridge, in Malachi's direction. Seeing Falco take to the field, a walking legend among the chapter, Malachi was awestruck by the destructive power of the venerable dreadnaught. Every where around him Falco brought death with power fist and assualt cannon. Malachi had not seen a dreadnaught unleashed to the fullest in battle, and he was speechless as he watched Falco blaze a trail of destruction through the enemy straight toward were the Dreff Dread was. 

"Thank you brother," Malachi called after the mighty construct, as he turned back to his opponents and dropped both with single shots each, round holes burned through each of the xenos foreheads. Malachi couldn't think why Brother Falco had chosen to come to this bridge, but he was glad that he had and he felt honored to have seen him take to the field of battle.


----------



## High_Seraph

Charging toawrds the wierdboy Heinriech sees lightning shoot from the top of it's staff passing by his left side and hitting gaurdsmen Heinriech worries about Marcus before seeing that his life rune was still green. Shooting any greenskin that gets in his way Heinriech keeps the pace to reach the weirdboy before it can unleash another attack or let the ork dreadnaught reach the defence line. Reloading before charging again Heinriech keeps shooting one handed regardless of inaccuacy as the orks are so close. Reaching the wierdboy Heinriech fires his bolter uuntill it clicks empty. However it's psychic sheilds still held. Grunting it turns toward him opening it's mouth as a green flame billows from it and towards Heinriech.

*Dorn forgive me,* Heinriech thinks to himself as he readies himself for death that he cannot dodge. Before the flame reaches him a black armoured shoulder slams into him knocking Heinriech behind a wrecked trukk before it disappears in the flame. Hearing the screams of the man Heinriech looks through the life runes of his squad noticing that Demetrius' rune go to critical orange. Looking over as the flame ends Heinriech is appaled to see Logan on the ground with most of his armour melted away. _"Brother forgive me,"_ Heinriech says softly looking at Logan's body.

Maglocking his bolter to his leg again Heinriech grasps his chainsword with both hands stoking the fires inside him with the thought of vengance on the wierdboy. Rising Heinriech is about to charge when he notices three orks about to finish off Brother Logan. Turning his attention toawrds them Heinriech charges screaming *"For Dorn and the Emperor!"*


----------



## Yru0

Sven handed the severely wounded guardsman to the medic, not able to spare any time to watch as the man was dragged away, in pain, but gritting his teeth in defiance of those who wished his world harm. However, the battle continued, and their locale had been reduced to a grand total of two heavy bolter cannons, Sven's own weapon and another which had miraculously survived the traumatic impact from the ork barrage, yet it was beginning to sputter and Sven feared if it's machine spirit could survive till the end of the conflict, yet Sven knew that even the death of their weapon would not stop the gunners from taking part in the fight, he could see that in their hearts and minds they had accepted the fact that even despite their Astartes kin, they would die that day. Sven pushed the thought aside, they all knew that they will more likely die than not, but they could slaughter enough of the foul tide as to render their victory for naught. However, Sven's musings were cut short as a scream of agony and challenge burst through his Vox. Twisting his mighty body to the source, Sven watched in calm resignation as he witnessed the Unholy fire spurt forth from the ork psyker and consume his battle brother, who had just most probably sacrificed his own life to ensure the survival of Heinrich, such faith and loyalty is worth remembering and honouring, but Sven knew that the time to mourn the loss will be after the battle, and the fallen's brothers shall respect his death by butchering the foes who dare pay sacrilege to his being. 

The armoured form of Vladimir Falco shook the very ground where he stood, his holy body an incarnate of purity and the Imperium. Sven had to struggle to maintain his balance as the mighty footfalls of the being strode over his position, the mighty weapons on the ancient soldier dealing righteous fury to the ork mass. The Heavy Weapons team let out whoops and cheers quickly taken up by the rest of the defenders around their line as the mighty warrior charged into the fray, yelling battle cries that boomed out despite the sickening crunch of battle that permeated the air. Sven nodded towards the hulking form, turning his attention back to the battle at hand as quickly as possible, to unrelent in the presence of the ancient would be tantamount to dishonour for a battle brother, but Sven managed to cry out his thanks to his esteemed brother, "May the Enemy fear your coming Brother Falco and may the heretic fall before your weapons!" Looking out across the field of battle, Sven noticed that the seemingly endless wave of greenskins was faltering, with their complete number on the bridge and no sign of reinforcements, "Brothers! We are nearing the end of this fight, hold fast and aim true and our foes will meet their end!", Sven neglected to mention that the mighty fortress' gate was nowhere near completion, they would either fall defending that entrance, or by the emperor's will they will hold.


----------



## Jackinator

*Argus*

Argus smiled grimly as he put a bolt through another Ork's skull. There was seemingly no end to the horde of Xeno and the cackling weirdboy was lashing out at random, a strange green energy extending from him and destroying whatever it touched. He turned in time to see Heinrich begin his charge towards the Ork, only to be cut short as Logan pushed the Marine from his feet and was enveloped in green flame. His screams filtered through the whirling chaos of the vox as he was almost consumed by the fire. Heinrich struggled to his feet as Logan's smoking form became visible once again, collapsing to the ground with a crash of armour. Argus started forward, firing a spray of bolts into the encroaching force as crude slugs pinged off his armour. Heinrich had already drawn his chainsword and begun to move towards the Orks nearing Brother Logan. He tumbled down the slope, rising to his feet and putting a bolt into the belly of the nearest, it roared in anger but ignored him, turning it's attention to the advancing Heinrich.

Seeing that the others were following it's example he maglocked his bolter to his thigh and reached out, snagging Logan's backpack and hauling him back until he could get a grip under the Marine's shoulders. Grunting, he hoisted the smoking and charred Marine onto his shoulder and began to back away from the prospective melee sure to envelop Heinrich. He shifted Logan on his shoulder's and drew his bolt pistol. He might not be too fond of Heinrich but he was damned if he was going to leave him to fight the Orks alone...


----------



## Goglas

From his position behind the barricade Marcus could see the melee enveloping Heinriech. He aimed his bolter carefully, trying to make sure his shots wouldn't hurt his comrades. The burning Guardsmen next to him did not even register''s in Marcus' mind. Then the two Orks jumped the barricade.

Marcus sprayed bolter fire in the Ork's direction, hitting one several times in the back, completely destroying the upper portion of its body. The other one managed to gain ground, however, and shooting it now meant risking the lives of his allies. 

Out from behind the great Ancient Brother Falco came Sigismund, his armor covered in Ork blood and his helmet ruined, half of it missing. The rage was clear on his face, his naked eye darting from one side to the other, searching frantically for more enemies to kill.

Marcus was not sure what happened to his brother, or why it took him so long to rejoin his squad, but those were not questions for the battlefield. For now, he was happy to see his brother alive. 

Sigismund screamed fury and jumped the remaining Ork, that was still heading for the techpriests behind the battle-lines. Chainsword roaring in his hands, he cut through the thick Ork's skin like a knife through butter. 

Seeing Argus carrying the body of Logan, Sigismund's anger seemed to have doubled.
"Kill them all!" he said and spat on the dead Ork. 

Marcus was reinvigorated by the recent events. With Sven's words pushing him to see this fight to the bitter end, Marcus rose up from the barricade and began to take out all the Orks he could between his sergeant and the Wierboy, hoping to clear a path and isolate the biggest threat facing the Marines in this battle.

"For Dorn and the Emperor" screamed Sigismund at the top of his lungs. He charged forward and joined Argus and his sergeant in the assault against the Orks.


----------



## revan4559

Goglas:
Marcus: You stand upon the barricades firing into the orks clearing a way for Sergeant Hienriech to get through but you know that the battle isn't truly over until the orkiod dreadnought and psyker are both dead, but you are a Son of Dorn and you refuse to give any ground to these alien filth. As you continue to fire into the orks you can see that Ancient Falco has almost reaches his target and that Argus is making his way back with the severly injured and nearly crippled brother Logan. You wonder if your squad has been taken ahold by back luck as within a single day you have lost your original sergeant and cold possibly lose another battle-brother due to the alien scum, you start to get the feeling to charge off the barricade and into the fires of battle to aid your brothers. Or do you remain on the barricade as six orks come charging towards you.

High Seraph:
Heinriech: The orks infront of you fall to the ground with gaping holes in there heads as some of your squad members fire at the orks from back at the barricade which allows you to charge towards the Wierdboy and just before you reach him the Deff Dread imposes itself between you and the orkish psycker. As its circular buzz saws spint in your direction you hear a booming vox enhanced voice and turn just intime to see Ancient Dreadnought Vladimir Falco thunder past as fast as his piston powered legs can carry him as he clashes with the Deff Dread in a spectacular battle of bestial rage verse ancient prowess and power. Now that the giant ork 'dreadnought' you are free to fight the ork Wierdboy on your terms and not the strange psyker creature has channeled its powers around its staff which makes you have a bad feeling about fighting it as you can see the strange power is giving the weapon the same kind of field a power weapon does.(no killing the psyker in 1 post)

Midge123:
Malachi: Ancient Falco continues to stomp off towards the Deff Dread while you are left to deal with the remaining two orks(how you kill them is your choice). Once you finish off those orks that were left after the arrival of Vladimir Falco you see Argus carrying Logan's charred and crippled body with him as he goes to reinforce Hienriech fight against the wierdboy and you can easily see that the wierdboy is the largest ork on the bridge meaning that all the others are looking towards it as if it was there leader along with the Deff Dread, as soon as they are destroyed the orks may think twice about attacking again anytime soon but it is unlikely unless you try. You can either remain where you are and help the imperial guardsmen fend off the remaining orks on the bridge or you can charge over and help Argus and Sergeant Hienriech fight make a stand on the edge of the bridge.

Yru2:
Sven: Chaplain Klaus appears from the left hand side of you and fires off several shots from his stormbolter into the ork horde dropping each one with a skillful shot to the head. "Stand frim brother Sven the end is near and we must be a like a bastion of imperial might when our brothers need to fall back from the fray as once that ork machine is destroyed there will be a rather large explosion from what ive learn't about ork construction before hand." The Chaplain's skull helm turns to look at you before he fires off more shots from his stormbolter. "Though we do have more important things to deal with." Says the Chaplain as he turns his head to ten orks charging at yourself and him from behind the wreckage of one of the leman russ tanks which was destroyed from the second volley of ork missiles. 

Jackinator:
Argus:: "Take your brother to the apocatherion brother Argus, i shall look after Sergeant Hienriech from here on." Booms a loud and vox enhanced voice from behind you as the orks infront of you are turned to pulp from a hailstorm of assault-cannon shells, looking back you can see the huge and venerable form of Ancient Vladimir Falco stomping towards Hienriech's location as his power fist flexes, clearly the revered ancient is going after the Deff Dread and you should do what he says. You think that you could probably use Ancient Falco as some cover as you move back to your lines and you know that Hienriech will be the safest of all of you now that a dreadnought has come to aid him. You can still hear the gargled groans of your crippled brother and need to hurry back to the apocatherion so that the apocathery might have a chance of saving your battle-brother.


----------



## Midge913

The ground shook as Ancient Falco stomped off in the direction of the Deff Dread, assault cannon still spraying large calibre shells into the enemy. Orks fell in waves around the ancient behemoth, rent apart by the continuous fire of his holy weapon, or crushed in his massive power fist. Malachi couldn't help but laugh at the Xeno filths pathetic attempt to bring Revered Brother Falco low, projectiles and crude bladed weapons bouncing uselessly off his armored form. 

Taking several quick shots with his plasmagun Malachi finished off the wounded Orks that lay on the ground and looked around taking stock of the situation. Argus had hefted the injured form of Logan onto his shoulders and was laying down covering fire for Heinreich as their sergeant rushed at the Wierd boy, bolt pistol in one hand the other hand stabilizing his wounded brother. Orks were pouring over the barricades and walls that the Imperial Defense Forces had erected but the troopers of the Planetary defense force and the Imperial Guard showed their mettle. Heavy bolter implacements rang out, and the acrid stink of lasrounds permeated the air. Caught between wanting to assist his squad mates and not wanting to leave the Imperial Guard unassisted. Malachi took his plasma gun in his dominant right hand and drew his bolt pistol in the other. Turning he walked ever so slowly backwards toward the bridge where his Sergeant and his brothers were taking the fight to the leader of this particular band. Thank the Emperor he had just had the Tech-adepts of the chapter service his weapons and the recoil on the plasmagun was small. Every shot from both bolt pistol and plasmagun found their marks. Plasma searing holes through orks and mass reactive shells exploding inside his targets. Littering the area with bodies, vicera, and wounded orks that were quickly finished off by the PDF that stared at him in awe. 

Malachi felt it as his feet hit the bridge. The difference in the sound of the stone under his ceramite shod feet alerting him to his position. He turned and saw that he would be best served supporting Heinreich and Argus from range. He took up a defensive position with a clear view of the field and snapped off shot after shot with his plasmagun, fear that it may overheat forgotten as the bloodlust of battle filled him. Each carefully measured shot took an ork in the head or the center of the chest. He saw in an explosion of noise and rage Falco collide with the Deff Dread, giving Heinreich a clear avenue of assault against the Weird Boy and he vowed as his Sergeant clashed with the foul Xeno psyker that no other foe would reach that combat. With a bellow to the Emperor Malachi rained death down on any Ork that approached, killing the beasts in droves with plasma, bolt, and blow.


----------



## Jackinator

*Argus*

"Take your brother to the Apothecarion brother Argus, I shall look after Sergeant Heinriech from here on." The booming voice was swiftly followed by a hail of shells, pulping the orks in front of him easily as the bulk of the Ancient Falco swung into view. The mighty machine's fist flexed, lighting crackling off in arcs and earthing itself, so bright it left an imprint on even his augmented eye.

He paused for a second, but reasoned that with the company of a warrior such as Vladimir, Heinrich would be the safest of the squad. That brought him back to Logan. His brother had begun to regain consciousness, shifting and moaning on his shoulders. He grunted to him, "hold on Brother, the Apothecarion is waiting, do not disappoint them by dying on the way there." He moved slightly to the right, putting the dreadnought between himself and the great majority of the Orks, hearing a rain of shots clang and clatter off the huge machine. His size should provide them with some cover on the way back to the lines.

He holstered his pistol again, took a firm grip on Logan's form and leaning forwards slightly to balance the weight, began to run. The ground here was soft with blood, sucking at his boots and attempting to slow him down, as though the planet itself were some malign entity bent on their destruction. but he kept running, knowing that his brother's fate could depend on the speed with which he was returned to the Apothecarion. And then the world dropped from under him. He'd run out over a dip in the land and with a cry he went over, dropping Logan as they both slid down the incline, the incapacitated marine spinning slightly. Argus cursed as he clambered, still sliding, to his feet. He quickly checked his position in his heads up and realising he was close gripped Logan's backpack, towing the groaning marine forwards. "I am sorry brother..."


----------



## High_Seraph

Rushing at the orks Heinriech sees them fall as bolt shells slam into their heads Heinriech has a clear run towards the WeirdBoy. Clearing the dead orks Heinriech sees a the ork dreadnaught interposing himself between the two of them. Seeing the blur of it's one saw come swinging towards his head Heinriech sways backwards as he hears a metallic voice boom out as Ancient Falco charged the ork machine giving Heinriech the opportunity to face the ork psyker himself.

Charging towards it he notices that a field of power envelopes the ork's staff giving it the appearance of a power weapon. *That is going to be a problem.I'll have to evade most of it's attacks and only parry or deflect with the back of my chainsword.* Heinriech thinks to himself as his ceramite encased feet pound on the steel decking of the bridge Heinriech opens the duel with a quick thrust towards the orks stomach which is knocked aside by the ork who counters with his own thrust. Weaving around to the orks right Heinriech swings his chainsword down into the arm of the ork but is forced backwards as it swung the staff around.

Following this the ork swung at Heinriech's head but Heinriech ducked and swung out towards the orks stomach again hoping to connect and finish the fight but the WierdBoy simply backpedaled and swung it's staff towards him again and again. Receiving numerous minor wounds Heinriech finally batted the staff away and launched his own furious assault on the psyker. High, low. mid slash, thrust, low, high, low Heinriech struck out. However no attack could fully pierce it's defense as it always moved out of the way or battered the chainsword away from it's body.

Looking down at his chainsword Heinriech is aghast at the condition it is in. The metal plating holding the chain inside the housing was dented in places and had some signs of being melted from contact with the staff. Looking back at the ork Heinriech weighed his options and breathing heavily Heinriech grabbed his knife and waited for a slight opening to go after the orks eyes with it.


----------

